# Gallery of preggies



## mommyof2peas

Hello!! I wanted a place we can all keep in touch and get away from the drama as well :)Feel free to post about morning sickness and pictures of your bump or little ones room! Or just about anything you want to talk about. I cant lose my girls now!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

mommyof2peas said:


> Hello!! I wanted a place we can all keep in touch and get away from the drama as well :)Feel free to post about morning sickness and pictures of your bump or little ones room! Or just about anything you want to talk about. I cant lose my girls now!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

yey:happydance::::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::headspin::friends::friends:


This thread contrains 0% BS :)


----------



## carterclan02

Hey...Now this makes me happy!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

That is the plan clare :) lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

:wohoo:it sounds horrible but sometimes im made to feel guilty im preggo:wacko:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Thats how that thread got sometimes....and I'm getting so close now and mari after me that I didnt want to lose you all the the four winds. I need my girls!! I send katie a link too so she should be over soon :) and Im sure I put it in the right place so it doesnt get moved lol


----------



## carterclan02

Clare same way here that is why i just quit posting in the other thread..


----------



## mommyof2peas

h sweet_alida I need to send her a invite too


----------



## mommyof2peas

Right then...third tri bump!!:happydance:

EDIT: I do have a belly band on here so it makes my belly look A LOT more full and round LOL but Im still pretty proud of it...although im a little scared if Im this big now lol
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## babyhopes2010

bump jealousy :blush: Oh i love seeing baba bumps!Iv had to now leave as the urge to write and essay is unbearable and it would make for good reading tho :haha:


----------



## lilmackate

oh I can so breath now! lol ;) I love you ladies and sorry for things ending over there like they did... how sad!!!! :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

to many people id like to punch on the nose :rofl:


----------



## mommyof2peas

sad yes...sad that it only take one to crumble everything :( (ok wll two IMHO lol)

And clare if you need to PM me your essay lol Ill be happy to read it :) give me somethng to do while bubba is sleeping lol I love my bump except when I cant reach something cause the darn thing is in the way LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello beautiful preggo ladies!! I am so happy for you all that for you that got your BFP's and you should never ever be made to feel guilty about it.


----------



## carterclan02

[/attach]
 



Attached Files:







12+3a.jpg
File size: 59.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## carterclan02

lilmackate said:


> oh I can so breath now! lol ;) I love you ladies and sorry for things ending over there like they did... how sad!!!! :(

YAY Katie!!!! Hey darlin


----------



## mommyof2peas

YAY mari bumps!!! love it!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Here is my newest scan pic of my Gunner taken on monday also my 36 week bump pics.


----------



## carterclan02

Amanda that was 12 weeks i do not have the later bumps saved to my computer so im gonna have to do that..i sent them straight from phone to fb lol


----------



## carterclan02

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Here is my newest scan pic of my Gunner taken on monday also my 36 week bump pics.
> 
> View attachment 184576
> 
> 
> View attachment 184577
> 
> 
> View attachment 184578

OMG how cute and I love the tat..I seriously keep forgetting i have one my self on my lower back..hahaha


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Carter...I have 24 tats...love them. :) 

By the way I am Sandi I never really introduced myself on the other thread. I am 34 and this is my 4th baby after a TR. My edd was April 12 but if all goes well he should be here Monday! :)

Edit..I have 3 and had my tubes tied after my son and had a TR in 2009 and this is my TR miracle baby.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Thanks for the invite! :D I felt guilty too. I mean I felt really guilty for being pregnant. I didn't dare say anything about it on the other journal. Too many losses and TTC people getting pretty uptight. But I can understand it's a tough road. I was there for a long while and had a loss during my journey, I think once you get your bfp they forget the road you had to take to get here. :shrug: I'm glad I can speak openly about things here. :hugs:

Love the bumps Girls!! Can't wait to get one(okay I can wait a little longer! hehe!) 
Reeds love the pic of your little man! :D


----------



## mommyof2peas

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Here is my newest scan pic of my Gunner taken on monday also my 36 week bump pics.
> 
> View attachment 184576
> 
> 
> View attachment 184577
> 
> 
> View attachment 184578

OMG look at his cheeks! they are all squished. I bet he will be so handsome! I love the bump too you look fantastic!! Im a bit jealous now lol but in a good way lol


hey girls so poor, poor katie has some nasty MS....since we have all been in her boat, and tried and true methods to help her out? :kiss:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lemon drops worked for me for MS


----------



## andella95

The only thing that worked for my ms was...really sour candy. Like warheads or something. I have no idea why, but they always worked for me!

You are ALL beautiful, wonderful, caring, intelligent ladies and congrats on your pregnancies!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I tolf her lemon wedges helped me :) pretty much the same thing any thing sour :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep the lemon drops have a sour affect too. I think that is what worked for me as well.


----------



## carterclan02

1st tried and true ZOFRAN...wish you was close Katie I would so bring you some over...
when i was sick with my boys i always drank yahoo..not because it helped with sickness and this might sound gross katie and i don't mean it to be but it actually made the throwing up part not such a bad thing if that makes sense...


----------



## mommyof2peas

:rofl::rofl::rofl: EWWWWW.. so you drink yahoo so that when you vomited it didnt taste so bad LOL you know I dont think I would have EVER EVER EVER thought to do that. I mean if your going to be sick...might as well make it taste better coming back up


----------



## carterclan02

IKR hahahaha..

seriously tho I wish i had been on this thread or new you girls when i was pregnant with my boys..I was so so sick with them..I have never tried the lemon drops or sour stuff...That would have been so good to know back then...


----------



## mommyof2peas

baby pictures 

I hope to have more soon!! next few weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







amelia us-03-08 11.22.26.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3









amelia us 2011-03-08 11.24.32.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilmackate

BARF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol zofran isn't working for me :( seriously though yuck to lemons and lol to warheads!! Is it the second trimester yet??
I love all the bump photos!!! Reeds you are going to POP!! lol


----------



## andella95

I'm so sorry Kate! My ms with my son never was really that bad...I was very lucky!

I love the bump pics, too. A bit jealous, because as a big girl I know I'll always just look fat, lol. That's okay though. I'm about the baby, not the bump! 

The scan pics are great! Helps me get excited about this pregnancy instead of being worried all the time!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Just noticed on my sigggy I dont have to change anything cause of the way I named the thread you all are still my gallery ladies and Im still cheering you all on!!! lol


----------



## lilmackate

I will fix mine later... I just deleted it lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

I know thats why I checked mine LOL then noticed I didnt have to change anything LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mommyof 2 your baby is adorable!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Some day I feel like I am about to pop. LOL I am ready to have my body back. LOL And I can't wait to snuggle him.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey little ladies!

So glad I have somewhere to come and be happy about being pregnant. Personally, I didn't have the crazy road to pregnancy most of you have had - I fell pregnant 1st time with my son and 3 months with this one. But I guess what makes this LO so special is I almost had a hysterectomy after my last 
birth.

9 weeks

19 weeks

16 weeks - baby girl!!! Don't post on facebook lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

i just had tinted pink cm:cry: im soooo scared :(


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oh clare, try not to worry too much. Phone the hospital either now or in the morning but don't put it off, don't put yourself through it. I had the same at 6, 8 and 10 weeks and lost a clot and all is fine. Please please see someone for your own sanity xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

clare, dont panic hon. Call the doc and let them know...a little tint is normally ok and just fine. Dont let it stress you out. :hug:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

babyhopes2010 said:


> i just had tinted pink cm:cry: im soooo scared :(

Are you having cramps? If no cramps I bet your all right. Do go in if you can just to be sure though hun. No need to sit an worry all night. My doc has an emergency line I can call, does yours? Hang in there and keep us posted. Is it a lot? or little?


----------



## lilmackate

Hey Clare have you had any... uh stimulation down there... don't panic but do call somewhere maybe they will do a scan since they think you are 8 weeks


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I need to call my doctor tomorrow, this MS is getting ridiculous! I can't live on Otter Pops alone and nothing else is staying down. :sick:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kate:havent had any 'stimulation' lol :blush:

Have checked again and now nothing :wacko:
Im not going to call drs as last time was when i was actually miscarrying,drs will class me as 8 weeks now.my dh looks so scared.Im off to bed and pray i dont wake up to blood stained sheets like last time :( xx

I have no cramps,just took preg test and its very dark.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Youll be in my thoughts clare!!! :hug:




and otter pops are yummy!!!!!


----------



## lilmackate

Clare I think its fine this is it for you!! Just get rest!!


----------



## andella95

:hugs:Clare I'll be praying for you all night at work.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Will be thinking of you Clare love xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

i just dont know how id cope if i lost another baby after all iv been thru :cry: im off to try get some sleep :( ill update in the morning x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Rest and try not to worry too much. Hope you get a good nights sleep xxxx


----------



## carterclan02

Sayin prayers Clare!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm here as the first official pre-preggie! As soon as I start my AF, I could be 0+0! ;)


----------



## mommyof2peas

and we cant wait for you to join us as a preggie! and plus we get a little of the tests :) lol


----------



## Megg33k

You're probably going to get more than a little of the tests... I think I'm starting to test at about 7dpo this time! LOL I'm NOT waiting until my betas again! I'm way too crazy now! Haha!


----------



## mommyof2peas

LOL well that makes me VERY happy LOL All Ive been doing most the day on the other thread was try to get poeple to pee on tests LOL I know none of us here will tell you to wait :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

I have to test once the day after my trigger and get my "fake" BFP so I know I did it right. Then, I need to test a week later to see a BFN and know its gone. Then... THEN we start hoping (and praying, if its your thing) that I get a REAL BFP... of the stickiest of all the sticky varieties! I'll superglue the bitch if I have to! :rofl:


----------



## mommyof2peas

ROFL!!!! Ill mail the glue to ya! we will take up a donation and send ya a whole case lol


----------



## lilmackate

We all want you to get your :bfp: Megg I am pulling so hard for you!!!!!! :) If you want I will pull a Samantha Jones and offer to go up there and apply the glue lol (sex and the city....when Carrie got her diaphragm stuck lol) 
WOLF ladies I am feeling gross again!!!!!! where are my darn war heads LOL


----------



## Megg33k

I might take you both up on the glue offers! My mantra is: I will NOT have another miscarriage!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

That is a wonderful mantra to have!!!!! sticking with the PMA soon as you post on this thread you are not ALOUD to have a MC...just not possible :D for anyone


----------



## lilmackate

:dust: megg!!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

ok so when is everyones next scan or doctors apt? Mine is the 28th :) I hope to be able to book another scan from there and get more pictures :D since Im till low lying I get scans but not on pelvic rest anymore :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies!! HELLO MEGG!!:) 


Hugs Clare hang in there hun will say a prayer for you and your bean tonight. 


What a evening..I thought maybe I was gonna get my little man but I ate dinner and drank some cold water and the contractions stopped. GGGrrr I still have a lot of back pain but I don't think this is it. My next dr appt is Monday the 28th...but I do have a NST tomorrow. Monday I get a amino to see if Gunner's lungs are developed and if its positive we will be induced.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Oh I bet that is exciting!! I hope your induction goes well...but mostly I hope he comes on his on :) pitocin is no fun at all!!! I much more enjoyed my labor with my son...it went all on its own


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I agree I would rather he came on his own. But I will just be happy to have him here. I also like the natural route better and will trying really hard for no epidural...I did it twice before without one and let them talk me into it with my last one cause I was having my tubes tied the next day and they said since I was getting it done anyway I should enjoy my labor this time...well they turned it down when I started pushing and I thought I was dying. LOL


----------



## mommyof2peas

wow..no epidural!! you are so much stronger and braver then me!!! seriously I made it to 6 cm with my daugher....then with my son I think I made it to 4 and ask for the epi lol I asked soon as I got into the birthing room! lol 


So did you get your tubes tied? if so how are you preggy now? lol half stories are always so confusing lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL Sorry I had a Tubal Reversal in April 09. I did a little about me a few pages back but I think it was missed. LOL 

I am a lucky lady...I am have super fast labors...I had my oldes who is almost 16 now on her edd in about 6 hours and that included turning her from breech. My middle who will be 15, I labored about 2 hours at home with back pain finally decided to go in and I was complete and had her in the ER within 15 min of being there. With my son who will be 8 they induced me at 36+3 due to complications and I was labor for 6 hours and had my tubes tied the next day....sadly their dad and I split 2 years after Dylan was born. I met my hubby now Tj, he has no kids of his own and is wonderful with mine so we decided to get them reversed. I had 3 mcs while ttc and was referred to a FS on Sept 1 of 2010 and I got my sticky bean from my July cycle. THis pregnancy started as twins but we lost one between 8 and 11 weeks.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow sorry for the journal. LOL


----------



## mommyof2peas

ahh ok!! I remember reading your post, but guess I didnt understand what you were saying lol 

ok if labor was only a couple hours long I might be able to get through it LOL first was 8 and second was 6....so I was all about making the pain stop! lol


Sad about the twins...:( But Im so glad this one is happy and healthy. I wonder how many pregnancies start off as twins and we never know it??


----------



## mommyof2peas

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Mommyof 2 your baby is adorable!!




reedsgirl1138 said:


> Wow sorry for the journal. LOL

no no! its ok, Ive been talking to you for a while now. and you were in the low lying thread too but I knew nothing about you :) so its kinda cool :) btw how is cami doing? I know you guys are pretty tight


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My dr said there actually more pregnancies that start out as twins than are realized but most are vanishing twins. We had so many early scans that is why we found out. 

Cami is doing good. Caleb is so cute...she sent me a pic today. 

I still have a low lying placenta but my dr doesnt think its gonna be a problem during delivery...still makes me nervous though. 

Well hun I am off to bed my back is killing me tonight and I am hoping laying down will help. THank you again for asking me to join this thread all you ladies are so wonderful. XX


----------



## mommyof2peas

night hon!! keep us updated! and tell cami her journal stalkers are worried about her lol and asking for pictures lol


----------



## carterclan02

mommyof2peas said:


> ok so when is everyones next scan or doctors apt? Mine is the 28th :) I hope to be able to book another scan from there and get more pictures :D since Im till low lying I get scans but not on pelvic rest anymore :)

I get scan on the 28th amanda and back to doc on the 29th


----------



## mommyof2peas

lol well I knew that mari lol but the other girls didnt LOL


----------



## carterclan02

hehehe!!!


----------



## carterclan02

Wow reedsgirl you are so close to holding lil man in your arms..That is so sweet!!! I know you can't wait!!


----------



## lilmackate

I have a scan on friday... at 1:45PM :)

TWINS... :( that's sad but I am so happy your little man survived!!!


----------



## carterclan02

I can't wait to see how much baby has grown katie...


----------



## babyhopes2010

morning :hi: iv had nothing since :wacko: took preg test was sooooo dark puked twice this morning already,i shall pray it doesnt happen again :cry:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Morning Clare! So glad it's stopped.

I'm gonna love coming on here because most of you are in america, so I just catch up with all the posts in the morning! Lol. xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Glad you haven't seen it since, Clare! :hugs:

Its almost time, Sandi!!! :happydance:

I'm off for bloods this morning. Nothing exciting. Just trying to verify that I can start my stims on Tuesday. Hoping it'll be green-lighted today so I don't need retested over the weekend. I so hope I'm blathering about preggo-ness instead of ICSI in 3.5 weeks!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Me too Megg! Hope your bloods are good today xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Oh clare Im so happy you have no more color :) 
like I told megg once you post here there are no MC aloud...it just cant happen :) this is your forever baby so there!! 

Be brave megg!! those needles they use for blood draw can be scary!! lol :D


So Ive been fighting a cold the last week of so, runny nose, cough, ears plugging. Last night I decided to take some cough syrup. After getting kicked in the head all night my little man..(really he was kicking me in the head all night) I feel so much worse. My nose has 10 times the snot my throat hurts more. my cough is worse and everything aches. And now I feel like Im going to be sick everywhere....I dont get it, I feel like I went from a annoying cold to full blown flu! darn it I had my flu shot this year too!! booo and pout


----------



## mommyof2peas

seriously, Im dying here.......


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Amanda! Sorry you're feeling so rubbish!


----------



## lilmackate

Me either mari I'm getting nervous again....I'm trying to promise myself if everything looks great then I'll stop worrying lol but we know that's not true!
Amanda don't you love/hate your kids in bed with you! Lol feel better sweetie you need the rest your body is working very hard!
Oh sweet megg... I'm so pulling for you! I have prayed for you...i want you to have success...:) you will!


----------



## lilmackate

Clare.... Wheres a picture? :haha: I'm so serious though :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

the first time I break down and take something I feel this much like pooh after...do you think maybe it just released all the germs and icky and thats why Im more sick? I hate complaining lol but I really feel like megg said rubbish! 

Katie NO way you have this kind of MS and something is wrong lol everything will be great :D


----------



## mommyof2peas

my littoe dancing guys in my siggy are annoying me...they just look way to chipper!!


----------



## lilmackate

mommyof2peas said:


> the first time I break down and take something I feel this much like pooh after...do you think maybe it just released all the germs and icky and thats why Im more sick? I hate complaining lol but I really feel like megg said rubbish!
> 
> Katie NO way you have this kind of MS and something is wrong lol everything will be great :D

Except for today I just woke up and I feel... Normal... I am super worried!!! :( Why isn't my scan today!! LOL I can't wait 24 more hours!!


----------



## lilmackate

lol well get rid of them then


----------



## mommyof2peas

That is "normal" katie :) I would go like 3-4 days feeling like I coudlnt eat anything...then I would have a day or two where I felt pretty darn good....them BAM ms was back lol Plus remember you ALWAYS feel better right about now :)


----------



## lilmackate

lol Yeah yeah I guess you are right... yesterday I woke up sick though... I am just a worry wart!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

With what you've been through katie I would be even more surprised if you wernt worried lol :) Ive kinda gotten used to it :) Just like with clare and megg before you. Once you've posted here you WILL not MC...Im making this a lucky thread. It will be impossible to MC after posting here...girls from all around the world will post here just for luck! like touching the budda belly!


----------



## lilmackate

LOL you can cling to the Buddha I will keep clinging to Jesus I don't think he'd like it very much if I rubbed the buddha LOL. Yeah I know I think I have been ok though not to freaky lol


----------



## Megg33k

Yay for lucky thread! :)

It'll be fine, Katie! Symptoms are never a constant thing!

I've rubbed a Buddha belly before... I don't think it helped! :/ I'm gonna go ahead and cling to my FS... not literally though... that would land me a restraining order! :haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

LOL i said for luck katie not faith LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. Just got back from the NST and Gunner was being a good boy. HR stayed steady even through the BH I was having. I am now getting anxious about monday. 

Megg I so hope your blood work is a great today and you get the green light. 

Kate what time is your scan tomorrow? I am sure all will be great! S/he will be bouncing around having a party in there. 

Clare so glad your doing better this morning. 

You will have to forgive me for those I missed...it will take me a bit to remember names. I am loving this lucky thread!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Even though monday is coming closer and closer, Its good to know that little gunner is ok :) Hearing that your little bubba is A-OK never gets old!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I love the NST's..just laying there listening to his HB makes me just smile the whole time. :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im with ya on that one!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i think i have a lilly infection or summit :wacko:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

babyhopes2010 said:


> i think i have a lilly infection or summit :wacko:

I am not sure what that is???:shrug:


----------



## lilmackate

My scan is at 1:45 :)

Clare you could have an infection... get it checked...

Megg now don't go getting arrested on us ;)

Lol I know amanda :p


----------



## babyhopes2010

i got orangy cm?


----------



## carterclan02

Afternoon Ladies!!!

My computer has been a pain in rear all morning..Hopefully i fixed something and it seems to be running a bit smoother now..

I can't wait to see that pic tomorrow Katie...I know everything is just fine..and girl i think nerves just come with the whole pregnancy thing..I know im freaking paranoid as crap..

Clare I sure hope you feel better soon...

Megg heard anything yet...got my fingers crossed for you

Amanda I hate that your sick i sure do hope you feel way better soon..

hello reedsgirl...I am so counting down the days for you!!! can't wait to see a pic of lil man..

As for me I have just been aggravated with the computer all morning..so i just took a shower and actually put on makeup for the first time in 4 months..I feel like a clown cause I haven't seen make up on me in so long..I feel great tho and actually a bit pretty today :) I also am thinking that my placenta may have moved cause im feeling Aleeya alot more often now..Not as strong as I would like but i feel her none the less and my doppler is actually getting less and less use..I will feel 100% once this house gets cleaned this afternoon..clean house always makes ya feel better...


----------



## ClaireMuir123

babyhopes2010 said:


> i got orangy cm?

I got this too, don't think it was ever an infection though. Well I haven't had any problems but if you're worried see the dr :flower:

My dr has signed me off work for another 4 weeks, this SPD is killing me. And my nipples are soooo bloody itchy! I'm not sure why but it's really annoying!

Jayden's currently lying in bed singing twinkle twinkle little star to himself, he's so sweet. xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

This weather here is crazy!! Yesterday we was at 75degrees and today its freezing and snowing! I thought it was spring. LOL I hope it straightens out before my little man is here. 

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Megg33k

My bad day got MUCH better!!! It came back at 34!!! :wohoo: I was so happy, you'd think it was a BFP! LOL But, its a VERY smooth start to my cycle. And, I hope that it being a better level will lead to a much better outcome for this cycle over last! Its supposed to be under 70 and it was 72 last time, which was considered "good enough." So, maybe last time was doomed before it started. But, this is very hopeful for me! (Sorry, I'm babbling! Excited! LOL) There's a (possibly crazy) theory in my journal about it too! We'll see!


----------



## mommyof2peas

megg that is very exciting!! see lucky thread :D


----------



## andella95

Congrats Megg! That's great news!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Awesome news Megg!!! Yep sounds like this is gonna be the lucky thread!!!!!! :)


----------



## andella95

I hope it's a lucky thread...I also hope y'all don't mind me posting here. It's just that I think you are all amazing and I love following your stories!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Megg that is AMAZING news! I love your theory too! :D 
Sorry for not posting much have a sick little girl and I'm exhausted. Hubby won't be home until April 10 so it's all on me! UGH! I'm Tired! No sleep last night due to DD having 103.5 fever and no sleep today due to the fever coming and going all day! ugghh! Hopeful I will sleep tonight! :D 
Will be back tomorrow. Hope everyone is having a good night/day!


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: to Alida! Hope she feels better soon! And, hoping you get some sleep soon!!!


----------



## carterclan02

YAY!!! Megg this is exciting!!! I am so glad that things are going great!!!


----------



## Megg33k

This might be daft, but are you all sure you're okay with me being here before actually being pregnant and rambling about my ICSI junk? I just don't want to be the "annoying little sister"... iykwim? LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Megg33k said:


> This might be daft, but are you all sure you're okay with me being here before actually being pregnant and rambling about my ICSI junk? I just don't want to be the "annoying little sister"... iykwim? LOL

Have you gone mad??:wacko: WE all love you!! ANd there is not one darn thing annoying about you!!! IF there was a spanking symbol on here you would be getting one.


----------



## Megg33k

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> This might be daft, but are you all sure you're okay with me being here before actually being pregnant and rambling about my ICSI junk? I just don't want to be the "annoying little sister"... iykwim? LOL
> 
> Have you gone mad??:wacko: WE all love you!! ANd there is not one darn thing annoying about you!!! IF there was a spanking symbol on here you would be getting one.Click to expand...

Just checking! Jeez! LOL I didn't figure... but I just had to be sure. Consider it drug induced paranoia! :haha: I really didn't want to even consider leaving all you ladies anyway! I love you all too much! :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Megg33k said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> This might be daft, but are you all sure you're okay with me being here before actually being pregnant and rambling about my ICSI junk? I just don't want to be the "annoying little sister"... iykwim? LOL
> 
> Have you gone mad??:wacko: WE all love you!! ANd there is not one darn thing annoying about you!!! IF there was a spanking symbol on here you would be getting one.Click to expand...
> 
> Just checking! Jeez! LOL I didn't figure... but I just had to be sure. Consider it drug induced paranoia! :haha: I really didn't want to even consider leaving all you ladies anyway! I love you all too much! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hehe glad I could get my point acrossed. :thumbup: I for one love you bunches even though I don't always know what to say I still stalk and pray for you regularly. :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Megg33k said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> This might be daft, but are you all sure you're okay with me being here before actually being pregnant and rambling about my ICSI junk? I just don't want to be the "annoying little sister"... iykwim? LOL
> 
> Have you gone mad??:wacko: WE all love you!! ANd there is not one darn thing annoying about you!!! IF there was a spanking symbol on here you would be getting one.Click to expand...
> 
> Just checking! Jeez! LOL I didn't figure... but I just had to be sure. Consider it drug induced paranoia! :haha: I really didn't want to even consider leaving all you ladies anyway! I love you all too much! :hugs:Click to expand...

ROFL megg you made me laugh. Of course we are ok with you being here! I was just telling mari that you are sounding like your old self. I am so glad to have "megg" back! Not all the NON-preggies got a invite. We just love you that much:happydance::happydance:


----------



## carterclan02

MEGG are you serious BNB just would be cool with ya!!! We love ya!!!

Amanda you feeling better yet?

Reedsgirl are you feeling anything yet? Being that close to delievering I always get so impatient hahaha..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

carterclan02 said:


> MEGG are you serious BNB just would be cool with ya!!! We love ya!!!
> 
> Amanda you feeling better yet?
> 
> Reedsgirl are you feeling anything yet? Being that close to delievering I always get so impatient hahaha..

I am very impatient. LOL. Have a lot of pressure and back pain. BH pretty regularly. BUt hope my end is in sight on monday. FX


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Thank you, Mari! :flower:



reedsgirl1138 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> This might be daft, but are you all sure you're okay with me being here before actually being pregnant and rambling about my ICSI junk? I just don't want to be the "annoying little sister"... iykwim? LOL
> 
> Have you gone mad??:wacko: WE all love you!! ANd there is not one darn thing annoying about you!!! IF there was a spanking symbol on here you would be getting one.Click to expand...
> 
> Just checking! Jeez! LOL I didn't figure... but I just had to be sure. Consider it drug induced paranoia! :haha: I really didn't want to even consider leaving all you ladies anyway! I love you all too much! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe glad I could get my point acrossed. :thumbup: I for one love you bunches even though I don't always know what to say I still stalk and pray for you regularly. :hugs:Click to expand...

I don't blame you for not knowing what to say sometimes. Its all a bit confusing... even for me some days! LOL I appreciate it!



mommyof2peas said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> This might be daft, but are you all sure you're okay with me being here before actually being pregnant and rambling about my ICSI junk? I just don't want to be the "annoying little sister"... iykwim? LOL
> 
> Have you gone mad??:wacko: WE all love you!! ANd there is not one darn thing annoying about you!!! IF there was a spanking symbol on here you would be getting one.Click to expand...
> 
> Just checking! Jeez! LOL I didn't figure... but I just had to be sure. Consider it drug induced paranoia! :haha: I really didn't want to even consider leaving all you ladies anyway! I love you all too much! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL megg you made me laugh. Of course we are ok with you being here! I was just telling mari that you are sounding like your old self. I am so glad to have "megg" back! Not all the NON-preggies got a invite. We just love you that much:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I'm actually starting to feel like myself again. I had a rough few weeks there... And, I still have bad days sometimes... or, at least, bad moments. But, I'm always happiest when I'm moving forward. I felt so stagnant whilst waiting for this cycle. But, I have an end in sight. I mean, my ticker is even tripping me out! 2 weeks? REALLY?!?! That's NUTS! 

Oh, and I'm honored to be the invited non-preggie... I refuse to stay in this category though! *stomp*



reedsgirl1138 said:


> carterclan02 said:
> 
> 
> MEGG are you serious BNB just would be cool with ya!!! We love ya!!!
> 
> Amanda you feeling better yet?
> 
> Reedsgirl are you feeling anything yet? Being that close to delievering I always get so impatient hahaha..
> 
> I am very impatient. LOL. Have a lot of pressure and back pain. BH pretty regularly. BUt hope my end is in sight on monday. FXClick to expand...

C'mon, Gunner! We want to see you!!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

sandi, I hope your able to tell us when you do go into labor! you know we will all be waiting to hear the news!!


Kaite tomorrow !!! SO excited I hope Im still on your text list! lol cause you know I love me some ultra sound pictures :D


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am so ready to see him too. I am actually really nervous about the amino and kinda afraid to get my hopes up but I really can't see why his lungs won't be ready. I had my Dylan at 36+3 and he was perfect all 8lbs 11oz of him. LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! I want to be on the text list! Can I be on the text list too? 

P.S. Anyone who wants to textually harass me at any time... 309-712-4503. Just let me know who you are in your first text so I know to answer you! LOL


----------



## andella95

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I am so ready to see him too. I am actually really nervous about the amino and kinda afraid to get my hopes up but I really can't see why his lungs won't be ready. I had my Dylan at 36+3 and he was perfect all 8lbs 11oz of him. LOL

I'm sure everything will be great!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

mommyof2peas said:


> sandi, I hope your able to tell us when you do go into labor! you know we will all be waiting to hear the news!!
> 
> 
> Kaite tomorrow !!! SO excited I hope Im still on your text list! lol cause you know I love me some ultra sound pictures :D

I will do my best to update...I know Megg is on my FB and that will be the easiest to update so maybe I can sweet talk her into watching it for me. Also I do text with Deb(sweetAlida) so I will keep her updated as well. I have to be at the dr office at 8 am monday they will do a amino and it will all be decided after that.


----------



## mommyof2peas

wow the doctors almost did one of those with william. I am SO glad they didnt that big ol needle scares me lol 

So what your saying is if we dont hear from you monday afternoon , your having a baby? lol

if you like you can add me to FB (any of you ladies can :) ) amanda vrtis should bring me right up :)


----------



## Megg33k

I'll happily update on here for you, Sandi! No problem! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am not really sure why he is doing one since I am full term but I guess since I have been high risk this whole pregnancy its more of a precaution and to cover his own hiney. I am not scared of needles but don't really like the idea of the amino. 

Thank you Megg!! :)

Amanda I will add you.


----------



## babyhopes2010

all is well in my world!!!!! :yipee::wohoo: nothing to worry about apart from being sick:sick:

getnews megg! :wohoo:

p.s Im quite amazed how some of the women on gallery 0 then very people that have slagged a certain someone off are now in her defense,i hate 2 faced people!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is well! I have severve pregnancy brain and can't remember what I've just read except YAY for Megg! Lol.

I can't believe I'm going to be exactly halfway through my pregnancy tomorrow, it's gone unbelieveably fast. xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Morning ladies! Hope everyone is well! I have severve pregnancy brain and can't remember what I've just read except YAY for Megg! Lol.
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to be exactly halfway through my pregnancy tomorrow, it's gone unbelieveably fast. xxx

cant mine go fast :haha:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

:haha: it will go fast! once you've had your scan it will - not long now! xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh its taki9ng ages its fustrating not knowing how far along i am.the dr even suggest it would be same pregnancy.wtf? is he for real?


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oh my god, what an asshole! I think you should phone them and tell them you're worried about cramps or something. Fabricate something and see if they can fit you in for a scan xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

well i mc 26/1 no af between then pregnant dr refered me for scan then recptionist said i cant have one.receptionist sai wont scan me until end may ill be 16 weeks or summit by then.dont know what there playing at! so have private scan instead lol


last time had cramping and bleeding dr sent me to hospital were i was treated like s**t to say the least :cry: i cant go back there again x




> *Ok this is it from beginning 7pm 26/1
> *went to toilet no cramps just lot of blood mix of brown bright red.
> spoke to dr refered me to epu unit hopefully tommorow!Dr thinks im miscarrying.
> bleeding has slowed down and stop.dr told me not to go to work tommorow :cry:
> 
> please keep me in ur prayers :cry: im deverstated!:cry:
> 
> 27/1/2011
> 5pm i went to dr to go urine sample and it was just bright red with clots so he said get to hospital quick
> 5.40pm
> ok so went to maternity ward after clotting bad,done preg test b4 got pos on digi and frer then went to ward bfn on doctors(well i saw a line) they said they dont read them after 3mins so it dont count!!!
> ok so they said we done blood test and when it comes bk not pregnant u will have to except that and this is just ur period!.........excuse me..............
> 
> WTF?!
> 
> i got internal examination which i thought was exess for him to say oh ur bleeding.NO SHIT sherlock!!!!
> anyway they told me im staying in(wtf they didnt think i was preg!!) after hours i said to dh am going and im taken this cannula needle out my feckin self :hissy: i made out pains were gone and fecked off!
> 
> *UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 28/01/2011 @9am .spoke to lovely lady of phone who explained everything my betas were 18!!!
> she said what it was i got preg few weeks ago and the beanie didnt develope she told me its very sad but very common and to rest and i can try when i get my period,if i take test next week and line is darker then to go back.
> she was lovely and i feel a bit happier now:) well im upset but she was so lovely!
> 
> so yeh thats then end of that story!:cry: im going to get dh to change my password as weve decided no tests no nothing lets make love and pray we get a healthy beanie next time :cry: was kind cute what he said.
> im still bit unstable but better then i was,oh how i need a cigerette and a drink lol
> 
> I WOULD JUST LIKE TO SAY U LADIES HAVE KEPT ME SANE....WELL ISH :haha: THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT I LOVE YOU ALL:kiss:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I can't believe they said that it was just your period! What arses! Em, you NEED to have a 12 week scan so they can't wait until the end of may. Have you made an appointment with the midwife yet? xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

no dr said she would call and have heard nothing:(
im having scan aprl 16th and i can tell them when im 12wweeks and demand scan.

yeh twas awful them saying it was my period i was never so insulted in all my life :cry:


heres my 1st pic,no bump meh :haha:
https://img232.imageshack.us/img232/4918/6w5d.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mommyof2peas

Loving the bump pic clare!!!


Also girls I made a post in test gallery...I really hope I didnt overstep speaking for you ladies...but pls left me know what you think!! and if you hate it...PM me ROFL :rofl:


:hug: love you ladies!!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Reeds I will be happy to update for you on Monday just text me! :winkwink: I have a doctor appt at 230 but will be home all day prior to that. :D 
Clare love the bump pic! I can't wait until your scan to find out how far along you are! :D I'm glad the bleeding stopped too. 
Megg I'm so happy for you! :D :yipee:


----------



## PrayinForBaby

i was not informed of this! lol but then again....im not a preggie anymore! haha....will pop in from time to time though! hello ladies!! :wave:


----------



## CandiceJM

Hi ladies! Just popping in to say hello and to cheer you gals on, I saw the link to this thread from the other thread. I figured since I'm preggs and a fan of you all, I'd pop in to say hello! :hi:

I don't think I introduced myself formerly on the other thread. My name is Candice, I'm 32 and expecting our second child, a boy, on May 4th. We have a 3 yr old daughter who is very excited to meet her baby brother :) We live in Maine on the coast (still pretty cold here and we're really looking forward to Spring once she finally arrives!) Hubby and I are originally from NY (he's from the Catskills, I'm from NYC), and we're in Maine for a few years for his work (he's in the Coast Guard and he works on an ice-breaking tug boat here). We're looking forward to getting back to our area to be closer to our families. It makes such a big difference being near them. I do have a wonderful support system here (friends who are Moms with little ones!), which is really great.

So congrats to everyone and here's to healthy pregnancies and fantastic birth stories to come! 

PS: I'm starting to get excited and kinda nervous-- it's getting so close!


----------



## mommyof2peas

:wave: welcome candice!


----------



## bbwardle

hey girls im sooooo glad ur all ok i just clicked on link FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART I WOULD LOVE TO WISH EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU EVERY SUCCESS the old thread is not the same without u girls. Each update u girls posted i want to say that my hope grew and continues to grow please do not lose contact with me i love you all if it is ok with u i would like to stalk u all as i dont want to miss out on whats happening with u all xx love and hugs to all of u xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

So little Amelia is kicking my butt today...or belly LOL I dont mind the rolling so much :) but I hate when she kicks my girlie bits LOL like she is trying to ninja kick her way out!! lol


----------



## CandiceJM

Little Landon is grinding his head into my cervix... fun, fun! lol He's head down, butt to my left side, feet to my right.


----------



## mommyof2peas

isnt it great when they stretch :wacko: lol


----------



## andella95

I decided since most of you don't know me very well, I'd write an introduction about myself....

My name is actually DeeAnn but my internet nickname is Andie (long & boring story dating back to Jr. High.) I'm 34 and DH is 38. I live in Idaho with my husband of 3 years and my almost 3 year old son. I am currently working full time as a custodian at a university. I had a really hard time finding a job after my hours were cut at my last position, and so I took this job because as a staff member, I can finish school for less than $100/semester.

I am also going to school full time - I've given up on my bachelors for now because most of my classmates who graduated with theirs are having a horrible time finding a job. So I'm just getting a certificate in Renewable Energy. It's actually pretty cool...dealing with electricity and all sorts of technical things.


I got pregnant with my son the first cycle we tried (didn't even know what that meant back then), and then in December 2008 started trying again. Had a mmc at 12 weeks that sent me into a pretty deep depression. I became obsessed with TTC and would do anything to make those lines turn pink. I had two chemicals last year but don't usually acknowledge them...never confirmed by a doctor but faint pink lines that disappeared and AF came late. Made another baby in January 2011, but lost it at 5W4d and amazingly was pregnant again within a few weeks.

We have seven cats.

I sometimes write things without thinking them through (I have adhd) and I'm very impulsive and impatient. DH has a traumatic brain injury and he can be tough to deal with at times. He was hit by a car at age 7 and was in a coma for 2-3 months and when he came out of it he was paralyzed on half of his body and lost all memory. Had to relearn to eat and talk and everything. He's healed physically, but still struggles with some of the after effects.

I'm sorry I've written a novel here, I can defintely be long winded.

Oh, and here is my facebook.

If you would like to add me.

{introduction finished}


----------



## mommyof2peas

:wave: welcome deeann!!! Thank you for your post :) makes me want to sing :getting to know you...getting to know allllll about you!: lol Cant wait for all the bump pictures and birth stories and all the good stuff that comes with babies!! seriously Im so excited lol


My baby shower is a week from tomorrow....I cant wait! my SIL is doing it all themed and everything. Ill have to make sure to take pictures so I can show you all :)


----------



## CandiceJM

mommyof2peas-- Oh, it's glorious, lol I think Landon's at that point where he's too big to make any more major flips (at least I hope)! But the head grinding thing is really painful sometimes. My daughter did the same thing with her head while she was inside, I must have a snuggly cervix, hah! Have you ever seen that show "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant?" I can't imagine how anyone could mistake these sensations for gas, or not notice them at all!

Kate-- I feel for you with the morning sickness. I had pretty intense ms with this pregnancy, and there were points where zofran didn't do much for me too. I do remember drinking lemonade and eating salt n vinegar chips. A midwife friend suggested I cut up lemons and put them in a ziplock bag, open it and smell it when I felt sick. There are anti-nausea properties to lemon, it seems! The saltines and ginger ale thing had the opposite affect on me. Ginger tea helped quite a bit, so did eating pickled ginger (like the kind you get with sushi). I had days too where the nausea went away and I got worried, but then it came back in a day or two. I want to give you big hugs, first tri pukies are so very hard! :hugs:


----------



## CandiceJM

Hi Deann! :hi:


----------



## andella95

Hi Candice!!!!


----------



## CandiceJM

Here's a picture of my bump from week 32! :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2579.JPG
File size: 75.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello Everyone!! The lucky thread is growing. :) 

I don't have much to report today...Gunner can't decide if he wants to be high or low. LOL. One min he is grinding his head on my pubic bone and the next he is so high his bum is right in between my boobs. Its crazy! I prefer the down low. I am also super achey today...I have Parvo Virus as well which makes my joints ache to much and since its turned off cold again doesnt help.


----------



## mommyof2peas

sandi still need to add me to FB Ive been waiting lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I will go do it now...I am a slacker today. LOL


----------



## Mal

wow just read all 16pages to catch. I dont feel so right on the other thread... I never really posted much but i am glad I found this link. 

I am Mallory 25 and preg with 1st and a nervous wreck lol, I am currently craving watermelon haha and excited for my 20 week scan on monday the 28th to find out sex of my baby :) I cannot wait

anyways I am super glad I found this link. and KATE u better post an update soon


----------



## andella95

Watermelon sounds good....


----------



## mommyof2peas

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I will go do it now...I am a slacker today. LOL

KK it has a picture of me for a profile Im wearing purple


----------



## mommyof2peas

:wave: MAL!! long time no post!!! glad to see you are still well....been wondering where you wondered off too lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Found and you we are know friends. ;)


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am 24, this is my 13th pregnancy, lost 10 babies to miscarriages. I am living in southern california, and I am so excited to be here.

I have an 3 year old daughter, and an almost 2 year old son. and pregnant , will be 4 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## CandiceJM

Hi Mallory! :hi: Watermelon DOES sound really good right now! Are you nervous about the pregnancy, momhood, or both?


----------



## CandiceJM

Hi 9babiesgone :hi: !


----------



## 9babiesgone

hi candice!! : )


----------



## Mal

I am nervous about EVERYTHING. I went to visit my friend yesterday who had a baby and it made me so nervous just being in the labor ward UGH scary. 


yes watermelon is yummy yummy. I have eaten so much that i can feel the water from the melon moving in my tummy lol


Mo2p Ya just been sitting back and reading posts and not posting much. BUt since we have a pregger thread its all better now


----------



## lilmackate

Candice lol baaaaaaasrrrrrrrffffff :haha: all those things you suggested made me snarl :rofl: but I'll say mal has me craving watermelon...that I don't have! Lol :) 
Yay9 babies youre preggers again! Congratulations!

Ok so amanda text harassed me saying you all wanted my update :) baby looks great! Hr 160 I'm truly thinking girl! :)
More pictures in my journal ha ha make you visit it to see them :)

Megg! I love reading your journey updates!
 



Attached Files:







2011-03-25 15.37.05.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mal

oh trust me I had to have it wed night and made oh go out at midnight and get it lol and I just ate the last of it lol and I already want more ughhh and it was the perfect one


----------



## CandiceJM

Mallory-- I know how you feel, and this is my second! I feel more nervous this time around than I did with my first for some reason. I visited the labor and delivery floor at our hospital yesterday to get a visual, meet the nurses, etc. (I birthed our daughter in NJ, now we're in ME). Anyways, I was so nervous being there too! The head nurse that was giving me the tour had stopped in front of the doors to the OR to chat a while with me... I was like, ummm, can we move to another spot? lol

Kate-- Oh no, I'm sorry! lol Okay no mention of any of that again from this point on! I do remember that too-- that people would suggest stuff to me and I'd puke a little in my mouth even thinking of their ideas, hehee


----------



## mommyof2peas

9babies, I am so EXCITED to see you here!! Ive seen you around and Im sure last time I saw you, you said you were done trying!!! So welcome :wave: make yourself at home!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im pretty sure I have a sinus infection! my nose/eyes/face hurt so bad!! I have a OB apt monday so sure hope there is something he can do for me. I really dont want to have to see more then one doc this week LOL I guess if nothing else I just want my nose to stoo leaking lol


----------



## Mal

i know the feeling I woke up witha sore throat congested and just feeling awful.


----------



## andella95

9babies - I see you in so many of the same threads I post in! Cool to have you here!
Katie - I love the us pics! That's a great heart rate and I can't wait for more

okay...I have a dilemma. I had problems with my old obgyn because, well, he showed me a quick u/s of my baby that should've been 12 weeks and said, "See, there's your baby" when trying to reassure me that everything was fine. Neglected to tell me baby had died four weeks earlier...didin't find out until I started spotting & went to ER a few days later. So, that was tramautic. 

I live in a relatively small town, and we don't have a lot of options here, but I need to find a new provider. I don't like where I've been going so far with this pregnancy. Its a Family Medicine clinic that is affiliated with the university and hospital. Love the resident who helped me figure this pregnancy out, but not in love with anything else including the nurses. The place seems a bit trashy.

There is another doctor I'd like to see, as I've heard very, very good things about him. The problem is that even though he has an office here in town, he isn't affilated with our local hospital, so I'd have to go out of town 20 miles to have the baby. I'll be having a repeat c-section I assume. 

But the local hospital is actually brand new...hasn't even officially opened and won't until may. And it's right in town and is supposed to be top of the line for new mommies.

So, really, with my insurance, those are my only two options. Good doctor out of town or trashy clinic in town. I haven't actually met the ob at the family medicine place, I should add.

Any thoughts? i know it's a silly question, but i'm just not sure what i want at this point.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im kinda in the same boat. I didnt really like the doctor I had with my son...I had extra waters but wasnt told that it could cause issues...wasnt told to not have nookie or anything like that. I ended up having my son too early. So when I got pregnant with this one I was really thinking about a different ob....But I decided to stay with the one I have and just make sure to ask a bunch of questions. I like the hospital here as it is also state of the art..there is a whole wing dedicated to mommys and babies...I figure if anything happens I want to make sure Im bringing my baby home in the end, healthy and happy. So I put up with that rushed feeling I get with my OB knowing that when its all said and done I will be in the safest place possible :D


Hope that helps a bit


----------



## 9babiesgone

mommyof2peas said:


> 9babies, I am so EXCITED to see you here!! Ive seen you around and Im sure last time I saw you, you said you were done trying!!! So welcome :wave: make yourself at home!!!

thanks so much!! I am so glad I didnt give up . : )




andella95 said:


> 9babies - I see you in so many of the same threads I post in! Cool to have you here!
> Katie - I love the us pics! That's a great heart rate and I can't wait for more
> 
> okay...I have a dilemma. I had problems with my old obgyn because, well, he showed me a quick u/s of my baby that should've been 12 weeks and said, "See, there's your baby" when trying to reassure me that everything was fine. Neglected to tell me baby had died four weeks earlier...didin't find out until I started spotting & went to ER a few days later. So, that was tramautic.
> 
> I live in a relatively small town, and we don't have a lot of options here, but I need to find a new provider. I don't like where I've been going so far with this pregnancy. Its a Family Medicine clinic that is affiliated with the university and hospital. Love the resident who helped me figure this pregnancy out, but not in love with anything else including the nurses. The place seems a bit trashy.
> 
> There is another doctor I'd like to see, as I've heard very, very good things about him. The problem is that even though he has an office here in town, he isn't affilated with our local hospital, so I'd have to go out of town 20 miles to have the baby. I'll be having a repeat c-section I assume.
> 
> But the local hospital is actually brand new...hasn't even officially opened and won't until may. And it's right in town and is supposed to be top of the line for new mommies.
> 
> So, really, with my insurance, those are my only two options. Good doctor out of town or trashy clinic in town. I haven't actually met the ob at the family medicine place, I should add.
> 
> Any thoughts? i know it's a silly question, but i'm just not sure what i want at this point.

You should go out of town, I hate clinics that are trashy!!! 
I really really am glad I came in here, bc you are in here too!! : ) :happydance:


lilmackate said:


> Candice lol baaaaaaasrrrrrrrffffff :haha: all those things you suggested made me snarl :rofl: but I'll say mal has me craving watermelon...that I don't have! Lol :)
> Yay9 babies youre preggers again! Congratulations!
> 
> Ok so amanda text harassed me saying you all wanted my update :) baby looks great! Hr 160 I'm truly thinking girl! :)
> More pictures in my journal ha ha make you visit it to see them :)
> 
> Megg! I love reading your journey updates!

I just love your ultrasound pics, such a little cutie pie!!!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

9-i'm so glad you pregnant again! I pray this is your forever baby! :hugs: 

I am so BLOATED tonight! ugh! I feel miserable! and I look like I'm 8months preggo I'm so bloated. About to go take some Tums and see if that helps! 

Kate I am thinking Girl to with that heartbeat! I need your link to your journal!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am super bloated, and I am not even close to where you are sweet alida!! I know how you feel. I feel so incredibly uncomfortable.


what could I take for it, if I dont have tums??

does that always help you with bloating?


----------



## Mal

ugh i feel like crap, I have been feeling like I am constantly hungry but I know I have no room in my tummy


----------



## carterclan02

Amanda I hope you get to feeling better being pregnant and sick sucks worse than just plain being sick..or pregnant for that matter..

Katie Im guessing girl..got my fingers crossed for one!!! So glad lil one is looking great tho..

Andee glad you are here with us..

Mal glad your back with us..its been a while..and yea i know what you mean about the other thread..I just never wanted to hurt anyone so stopped posting alot..

9 glad your back with us also..

reedsgirl will you be able to update when you go into labor? I know amanda asked but i didn't read a response which mean i prob skipped it somehow..lol i am bad about reading threads backwards lol..

Megg how are we today?

Gosh if im skipping someone Im so sorry..I have such a bad memory..

Afm-- For the ones who don't know..Im Mari I am 31 and I have 5 kids and am pregnant with my 6th..I got pregnant my 2nd cycle trying this time..I had a second tri miscarriage in oct 2002 which devasted my dh and I and had to undergo fertility treatment for a year to concieve our 4th pregnancy..After the birth of him my 5th and 6th pregnancy came easy as well as my 7th..I am currently a stay at home mother..
Today has been a busy day for me but im feeling great!!
oh and the watermelon thing im def not feeling as i so don't do veggies of any sort or fruits either..but but chocolate sounds heavenly!!!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

9babiesgone said:


> I am super bloated, and I am not even close to where you are sweet alida!! I know how you feel. I feel so incredibly uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> what could I take for it, if I dont have tums??
> 
> does that always help you with bloating?

No it doesn't always help :( but right now I'm willing to try anything. Besides feeling and being bloated my head is pounding. I'm sure it's due to allergies because there is yellow pollen on everything outside and my neighbors are burning some brush so there is smoke too! But my head still hurts.

If you don't have tums???? I'm not sure to be honest. Let me do some checking on that for you. :D


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks sweet alida!! You seriously are the best. how is your sweet daughter doing?


----------



## andella95

hi mari! I've actually always been amazed at how you address every single person in your posts! i wondered if you typed it into notepad as you were reading along and then copied and pasted it over, lol. And yeah, Andie comes from AnnDee which is my name all switched around. Andella was actually a combination of my & my best friend's names (her's was angela) and we were going to be Andella - a famous pop singing duo, lol. Like, 20 years ago.

.......
Add me to the list of bloated women! I do NOT remember this happening like this before! i hear that just drinking water is good for it, but I have not had success. 

.......
I would take the chocolate over the watermelon right now.


----------



## CandiceJM

Did someone say chocolate? That is my number one craving this entire pregnancy... can not get enough!


----------



## CandiceJM

Hi Mari! I saw your post earlier asking for advice on what to do about the good doc out of town vs trashy clinic in town. I'm also in a similar situation, and I chose to go with what made me feel safest-- the doc out of town. It wasn't so much that the in town clinic was bad, they just don't have epidurals available during labor, nor do they have a NICU at their hospital. So, I went with the doc and hospital an hour from my house that do offer epidurals and has a NICU. Some women feel fine with the whole natural thing, but for me I have to be where the drugs and docs are. Just do what makes you feel safest and best.


----------



## raychmumtobe

x


----------



## lilmackate

O..... Lol :)


----------



## raychmumtobe

Hi, im new to this and am 4 weeks pregnant. Any advice on what to expect? 
xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

:wave: hey ray....ummm a better way may be to ask any questions you may have about pregnancy instead of us just going off...that could take a WHOLE lot of pages lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL So true....there are so many different things you can expect or may happen. 

UGH Gunner was so low and now he is up in my ribs. I so can't win. LOL


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im telling you sandi...37 weeks...get to :sex: lol at leas tit will be fun way of getting gunner here lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh we have!! LOL Although my poor hubby is a little shocked at how swollen I am down there.:blush:


----------



## daisy74

Hi ladies :)
I am still TTC but had to come say HI to some of the BEST ladies around!! I love seeing bmps and pics and BFP...I am drama free and have alot of you on FB but will also be popping in here!!!! I am glad I found you all :) ty for posting where most of u are,,,Was missing u all..xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo 
(((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## mommyof2peas

LOL That surprises me that he would complain lol most guy would be happy :rofl: have you tried a nice long walk....


----------



## daisy74

lilmackate said:


> Candice lol baaaaaaasrrrrrrrffffff :haha: all those things you suggested made me snarl :rofl: but I'll say mal has me craving watermelon...that I don't have! Lol :)
> Yay9 babies youre preggers again! Congratulations!
> 
> Ok so amanda text harassed me saying you all wanted my update :) baby looks great! Hr 160 I'm truly thinking girl! :)
> More pictures in my journal ha ha make you visit it to see them :)
> 
> Megg! I love reading your journey updates!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Like I said on your fb hun I also think a girl I know I said twin girls but I think I was atleast right about the girl thing
How are all you ladies feeling????? Good I hope!! I hope to be here with you all soon!! No sign of AF yet and bfn but it isnt over for me yet :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

mommyof2peas said:


> LOL That surprises me that he would complain lol most guy would be happy :rofl: have you tried a nice long walk....

Oh he is not complaining...he was just like you look like your in heat!! :dohh: I walk and walk and will be doing more tomorrow although our weather has turned off super cold again so that kinda put a stop to it. :growlmad:


----------



## mommyof2peas

daisy74 said:


> Hi ladies :)
> I am still TTC but had to come say HI to some of the BEST ladies around!! I love seeing bmps and pics and BFP...I am drama free and have alot of you on FB but will alsobe popping in here!!!! I am glad I found you all :)
> (((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))

:rofl: at the drama thing ...thats all we ask daisy :) and know that your very welcome, but this is a gallery for the bumps and US and all the preggie stuff so if your A OK with that we are happy to have ya :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

hmm ok last trick how abut some super hot thi foos sandi? maybe that will kick his butt? 


Or youcan try writing him a eviction letter and taping it to your belly!
you know that would make a cute photo lol


----------



## 9babiesgone

anyone else feel like they have to poop and instead they pass gas!! so embarrassing, and even this time around I am not used to it.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am a wimp about hot/spicy food! LOL So if he doesn't come on his own this weekend..FX for monday. :) And if not then it will be on to get him out. I will probably go for the spicy and whine about it. hahaha

9babies...I still can't get use to it. LOL


----------



## daisy74

lilmackate said:


> Candice lol baaaaaaasrrrrrrrffffff :haha: all those things you suggested made me snarl :rofl: but I'll say mal has me craving watermelon...that I don't have! Lol :)
> Yay9 babies youre preggers again! Congratulations!
> 
> Ok so amanda text harassed me saying you all wanted my update :) baby looks great! Hr 160 I'm truly thinking girl! :)
> More pictures in my journal ha ha make you visit it to see them :)
> 
> Megg! I love reading your journey updates!




mommyof2peas said:


> daisy74 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :)
> I am still TTC but had to come say HI to some of the BEST ladies around!! I love seeing bmps and pics and BFP...I am drama free and have alot of you on FB but will alsobe popping in here!!!! I am glad I found you all :)
> (((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))
> 
> :rofl: at the drama thing ...thats all we ask daisy :) and know that your very welcome, but this is a gallery for the bumps and US and all the preggie stuff so if your A OK with that we are happy to have ya :)Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Thanks and yes I am fine with it,I am VERY happy to see you ALL have belly bumps and have been with most of you for awhile now.I promise to leave any and all crap @ the door...I know when I was pregnant I didnt need any added stress or drama and wont bring that here :hugs::hugs::hugs: Again I am VERY happy for ALL of you!!! GOD BLESS!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

9babiesgone said:


> anyone else feel like they have to poop and instead they pass gas!! so embarrassing, and even this time around I am not used to it.

no , but I did fart so loud while going potty that I thought i was gonna explode the bowl LOL I couldnt help but laugh at myself LOL also I have gone to toot and peed a bit....:blush: thank goodness for pantie liners! lol


----------



## daisy74

mommyof2peas said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> anyone else feel like they have to poop and instead they pass gas!! so embarrassing, and even this time around I am not used to it.
> 
> no , but I did fart so loud while going potty that I thought i was gonna explode the bowl LOL I couldnt help but laugh at myself LOL also I have got to toot and weed a bit....:blush: thank goodness for pantie liners! lolClick to expand...

When I was pregnant for DD #1 OMG I had such BAD gas and well I as I called it "sharted" :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

omgosh glad I am not the only one, and i just spilled my drink daisy!! LOL

that is so funny.


----------



## daisy74

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I am a wimp about hot/spicy food! LOL So if he doesn't come on his own this weekend..FX for monday. :) And if not then it will be on to get him out. I will probably go for the spicy and whine about it. hahaha
> 
> 9babies...I still can't get use to it. LOL

One of my friends had sex as I guess semen has something in it that thins the cervix :winkwink: she had sex 2x and was in labor the next day! She was almost 2 weeks late and soooo miserable,,,Worth a shot!!! Congrats on your son cant wait to see pic!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## daisy74

9babiesgone said:


> omgosh glad I am not the only one, and i just spilled my drink daisy!! LOL
> 
> that is so funny.

LOL nope your not the only 1 dear as a matter a fact I also wore pads and liners because I never knew when I would SHART 
HAHHAHAHAHA My hubby came up with the lovely name Shart and me being Derrr had to ask WHY is it called a "shart" 
He said it is a shit mixed with a fart
I said thanks babe so lovely hhahahahahhhaaa I can LOL now but when your 7 or 8 months preggers OR any preggers and "sharting" :haha: it isnt so funny hahhahahhahaha ((((hugs))))
Shart on...... :blush:


----------



## daisy74

9babiesgone said:


> omgosh glad I am not the only one, and i just spilled my drink daisy!! LOL
> 
> that is so funny.

:hugs: Congrats on your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## carterclan02

Omg you girls are so cracken me up..litterally rofl


----------



## Mal

eww shart lol 


i am so ready to be at the stage of wanting baby out lol. I just want to fast forward and ready for baby to be here. I wanna hold the baby and cuddle it lol I am very impatient


----------



## daisy74

carterclan02 said:


> Omg you girls are so cracken me up..litterally rofl


I am 2 lol....How u feeling lately hun?? :hugs:


----------



## daisy74

Mal said:


> eww shart lol
> 
> 
> i am so ready to be at the stage of wanting baby out lol. I just want to fast forward and ready for baby to be here. I wanna hold the baby and cuddle it lol I am very impatient

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Your almost 1/2 way hun and soon you will be holding and cuddling and kissing your bundle of joy :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## carterclan02

daisy74 said:


> carterclan02 said:
> 
> 
> Omg you girls are so cracken me up..litterally rofl
> 
> 
> I am 2 lol....How u feeling lately hun?? :hugs:Click to expand...


I feel GREAT!!! Thanks how have you been?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my gosh I haven't heard shart in a long time....ewww


----------



## lilmackate

LOL I wish I could SHART or something!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

your not at that stage yet mal?? lol I have been for a while lol 

My DH laughs at me all the time when I cough and pee a bit....I know that it happens to just about every pregnant lady but cant help but be a bit:blush:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OH my gosh the couging or sneezing and peeing gets me at least once a week. I have had to clean my couch so much that I have just though about buying a new one. UGH I hate it. I try so hard to control it but no such luck. And my dh and kids just think its so funny!


----------



## mommyof2peas

never had that issue katie LOL I feel so sorry for those that do...


----------



## carterclan02

OH Katie constipation sucks big time...i think if you could od on fiber i would have already...

oh yea amanda the peeing thing i so have...well lmbo you know this already..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kate could it be your prenatal?? Maybe your dr will let you switch to the FLinstone viatmins and that will help. Taking my prenatal and the iron constipated me something fierce and when I switched it was wonderful.


----------



## lilmackate

MAn here is a tmi but I couldn't go and I started bleeding... :( hurt so bad!!! 
The doctor gave me a script though.... we shall see!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OH man FX it works. and SOON


----------



## carterclan02

Katie i feel for you girlie...but i so know how your feel


----------



## mommyof2peas

isnt it funny how just being able to take a nice big ol pooh is quite possibly the best feeling in the world :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mal

hahaha, i have had so much watermelon i am peeing like a fountain


----------



## mommyof2peas

with my son I was craving fruit...my mom brought me a whole cantolope (sp) watermelon , and honeydew melon LOL I think I ate near all of it....didnt take long for it to all come back up though lol too much at once lol


----------



## Megg33k

Hello, my gorgeous, gorgeous girls... both familiar and new! :hugs: Welcome to the new girls! :hi:

AF showed tonight... So, I'm officially CD1!!! :wohoo: All systems are GO for stimming on Tuesday! And, I've got nothing to stress over for a few days now! EEK! Look at my egg collection ticker!!!! :yipee:


----------



## bbwardle

Hope all u girls are ok x Katie how did ur scan go hunni x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ladies!

I love reading updates in the morning, just wish I could join in at the time but I'm asleep! Lol.

I'm going to do a formal introduction, so I can feel more 'part of the thread' cos I don't think I've ever done it! Lol.

My name is Claire Muir (add me on FB if you like) I'm 24 years old, married to my hubby for almost 2 years, been together almost 7 and we have a 3 year old son called Jayden. He is my life and the reason I breathe, he's going to be the best big brother in the world! He was conceived 1st cycle when we were trying and ad the worse experience of childbirth with him 

(waters broke and didn't go into labour myself, got induced with pitocin (ouch!) got to 10cm very quickly but Jayden was back-2-back and got stuck halfway out, got emergency c-section, uterus got ripped, lost a tonne of blood, almost had a hysterectomy, got blood transfusion and couldn't walk for 2 weeks - and can't wait to try for a VBAC lol)

Was trying to get pregnant for a few months and this baby was conceived the month we only had sex once(!) and I'm having a baby girl. Her name, more than likely, will be Eilidh Grace Gemma Muir and Jaydens so excited lol.

Anyway, I think that's enough from me!

Oh oh oh oh oh except! My dream last night, I was due to have my baby and even though I carried her to full term, Megg! You came over from america and gave birth to her for me! And I called her Matilda Megan lol. I must say it was VERY strange.

Claire xxx

Here's some pics (bump pic was 19 weeks last week)


----------



## CandiceJM

Hi Megg, and Hi Claire! :hi:

Not feeling too bad this morning, we're taking our little girl to her ballet class and then headed shopping, should be a fun day!

I was laughing with you guys about the peeing when coughing/sneezing thing-- this is a constant battle for me! lol It's annoying when you have to change your underroos so much, and I too have had to clean my couch on some occasions! Let's hope this isn't as bad after the babies are here... I'll have to buy stock in Depends. lol

Kate-- Oh you poor thing! I second the point raised about the prenatals-- they certainly don't help with the MS and constipation bc of their high iron content. They can really aggravate and already upset belly. You can chew 2 Flinstones vitamins in place of your prenatal if your belly is upset (my midwife gave me these directions so I'm assuming it's safe!) They are easier to digest than the prenatals. Hang in there!


----------



## sbmello

Hi everyone...I'm over here from the old gallery! I'm so glad this is the "lucky" thread! I will pray AND rub whatever belly I need to keep this bean :)

Clare...you and I really are running parallel lives...I'm exactly 6 weeks and had some trace pinkish cm last week 2x and now it's gone. Enough to freak a girl out though.

I had a scan yesterday and they saw the fetal pole and yolk sac. My levels were low average and I had them repeated yesterday. To be honest, I'm not sure I want to know the results because they induce anxiety and make me obsess over the numbers. I go back on 4/4 for a repeat to see the heartbeat. PMA, PMA, PMA...

Glad to see you all over here...I haven't caught up on all the posts yet.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Good morning sweet ladies!!!

:wave: welcome Sb :D


My little man slept in his own bed all night for the first time in a week!! I woke up at 430am and noticed he was still in his bed and had to go check on him lol Of course he was just fine :) he came to wake me up at 7am and I am already waiting for nap time so I can go lay back down LOL

Im starting to feel a little bit better. At least the sinus pain is gone *knock on wood* I dont mind be a bit stuffy. I have my OB check up on monday and Ill be 28 +1 pretty soon Ill be getting to see him once every two weeks instead of once a month :) Also should get to set up next US so Im pretty excited for that too!

My baby shower is a week from today!! My SIL keeps texting me with crazy questions that Im left assuming are for the games she plans on having lol...this morning she was asking how big my belly was these days....Ummm do I HAVE to look!! :( lol I asked If we could just use yarn thinking it was another crazy game idea. But I think she is making me something to wear. cause she said well yes but that doesnt help me with my project now lol She has themed the shower "Mad Hatter tea party" lol She plans on making me the queen of hearts and Amelia is "Alice" So Im thinking a apron that points at the baby. I cant help but giggle at how clever that is because when I have Amelia she will be "Alice falling through the rabbit hole" ROFL My SIL is a nut but you gotta love her lol


----------



## 9babiesgone

I did not have a baby shower for my 2nd child, bc everyone said it was tacky. this time around I am having one , bc I believe in celebrating every single child!!!


how many people are going to come, mommyof2peas??


: )


----------



## mommyof2peas

With My first I had a shower and didnt have another baby again until she was 6! So I had to have a shower...I didnt have anything for a new baby! lol This one is closer in age but is also a girl...So Ive kept most of the big stuff from DS knowing we would have another baby soon :) But this is the first girl on DH side of th family so even though she is alrady special she is just a little bit more so :) So I get another shower LOL

I know we have at least 15 coming for sure....but there are about 8 maybes lol so maybe looking at 20-25...I sure hope so. The more people the more fun!. With DS only about 12 people showed . So I sure hope everyone who says they are going to do. Im helping with food as I feel bad that SIL is covering EVERYTHING. She even rented a place so that we could all fit :D We will be doing a Costco run for food and last min stuff on friday. Im so excited :D


----------



## 9babiesgone

omgosh that sounds like so much fun!! so happy for you!!!

I can not wait till I am far enough along to have an baby shower. : )


----------



## mommyof2peas

I say once you hit 20 weeks start to planning! lol 

My SIL has two boys, and of course always wanted a girl. Instead of being jealous she is using this shower as kind of what she would have done had she had a girl :) So Im kinda sharing with her LOL. So she is going a bit crazy LOL


----------



## 9babiesgone

lol I bet!! My family wont probably be that excited that I am pregnant. so I think maybe I will have to bet on my dh's family to help plan it, bc they are going to have the first from their grandson(my dh)


----------



## mommyof2peas

lol my family wasnt very excited when I said I was trying again lol but umm Im 30 and married...so umm who cares what they think! lol But I notice that the farther along I get the more excited everyone gets :) My mom is even coming around LOL Although she did say to stop having kids cause it makes her feel old LOL


----------



## 9babiesgone

lol My mom is just probably annoyed, bc I wasnt supposed to be ttc this year. but we did!!! They wanted me to go to college, and i decided I wanted another kid. I already did mos tof my certification, so I dont see why i need to go. 

she is just not ever been supportive of any of my life choices. 
bc I am not an super conservative christian, and I live my life very differently than she does.


----------



## mommyof2peas

My gran is like that! I had my DD1 at 21 and I wasnt married and living with my DD dad...and I was "living in sin" lol 

I spent alot of years avoiding her because I always felt judged. But the older she gets the more mellow she is :) So Ive been able to visit and enjoy myself :D


----------



## 9babiesgone

lol I wish my mother was like htat, she is so stuck in her ways. I am married, and I was married when I had my first 2. but she still likes to judge.


----------



## 10nottoomany

Hi ladies. :)

Here are my tests from this am, 3mu without drinking inbetween so I cheated but I can't deny that I see it.

https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/3-11/13dpoam4.jpg
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/3-11/13dpoam3.jpg
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/3-11/13dpoam2.jpg
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/3-11/13dpoam1.jpg


----------



## mommyof2peas

YAY sweets!!! Welcome!!!! You so deserve this!!! YAYAYYAYAYAYAYAYAY


Ohhh and that make is a Christmas baby too :)


----------



## Mal

oh those lines are so there! congrats. 


So I woke up feeling just as crappy as yesterday, head hurts and congested. I have to go to work today because OH wont let me call in ugh!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Mal said:


> oh those lines are so there! congrats.
> 
> 
> So I woke up feeling just as crappy as yesterday, head hurts and congested. I have to go to work today because OH wont let me call in ugh!

LOL I say call in...then go get breakfast and then drive back home, tell OH that they sent you home because they just felt so bad for you...cause you looked so sick lol


----------



## Mal

hahah ya right, that would not work especially since he has to take me to work ugh


----------



## mommyof2peas

well dang it!!! I tried LOL


----------



## Mal

ya i been cryin all morning trying to ge tout of it and he told me just to get over it and deal with it. UGH he needs to be pregnant and see how he feels


----------



## carterclan02

10 CONGRATS!! yay I am so happy for you!!! So so glad you are here with us!!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oh 10 that's fantastic!!! Congratulations! xxx


----------



## andella95

Congrats 10!


----------



## CandiceJM

mommyof2peas-- That's so exciting about your shower, what a great theme! I had a shower for my second earlier this month, because he's a boy and my first is a girl. It was small, I think a lot of people call it a 'sprinkle' when it's a different gender baby shower.

Mallory-- :hugs: I'm sorry you're not feeling well. It is twice as hard when you're sick and pregnant, than just sick normally. Sending healing vibes!

10-- CONGRATS! Those are very pretty lines :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

yay 10!!!! congrats


so happy for you!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

10nottoomany said:


> Hi ladies. :)
> 
> Here are my tests from this am, 3mu without drinking inbetween so I cheated but I can't deny that I see it.
> 
> https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/3-11/13dpoam4.jpg
> https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/3-11/13dpoam3.jpg
> https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/3-11/13dpoam2.jpg
> https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/3-11/13dpoam1.jpg

those are some GREAT Lines! Congrats! I knew you'd be joining us! I was shocked you didn't get your bfp last month! So what is your EDD??? I love knowing the EDD! Yay! :yipee: this is so awesome! So happy for you 10! :D


----------



## lilmackate

10 I'm so happy for you! What did dh say? :)


----------



## bbwardle

wow 10 congrats to u fab lines hunni xx


----------



## 10nottoomany

Mal, I'm sorry you are sick. I hope you feel better soon.

Thanks everyone. If I o'd when I think I did, I'm not sure exactly, but my EDD would be 12-4, wish is our anniversary. Do you think my lines are too light for 13dpo? I do. My back hurts and it's spooking me. We've all seen it happen 101 times. I know I'll feel better after a beta, then it'll be waiting on another beta, then waiting to see the hb. It's so hard and scary to wait. I'm making myself a little
crazy worrying.


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe 10 I hope you have a healthy full pregnancy!! I know how it is. I am going to be due December 3rd. I tihnk those lines are just fine for 13dpo.


----------



## lilmackate

10... even charts that look perfect can be off 3 + or - days that's what my doctor/fs said and what web sites say. I think it looks fine... what's going to matter is it getting darker and it has from yesterday! :hugs: try and relax you succeeded!!!!!


----------



## 10nottoomany

Gosh 9, which day did you get your bfp? 

Katie, I agree that it could have been off. My chart shows cd12 I think, I felt like it was cd13 and my sleep was super disturbed the night of cd12. If I were reading someone else's chart I would likely think that o was on cd15, which would be more consistent with my tests. It's so unreal but even a few days can make that much of a difference. I had my darkest but never a pos on cd13, I normally o on the day of the pos. I had my o pains on cd13, but nothing as intense as usual. We were on our little vacation and everything was so busy and crazy.

I know I have to be here to get there, I waited 16 months for this bfp and now I wait again and I feel scared. I can't let that rule me, I know that but it's hard. The beta should help on Monday, he better be there when I call or I may lose it. I'm sure he will be. I have to take kids back to the dentist Monday morning too, I hope to ge the blood draw before we go. My mind is whirling, I wanted this so bad and I'm spooked out of my mind. I must look forward, one thing at a time, next thing is betas. Sigh.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I got my :bfp: yesterday!!!


----------



## daisy74

Congrats 10 :)
I already knew yesterday when I seen your test in the email that it was PINK and looked awesome!!
Congrats 9 on your bfp!!
How are all your ladies feeling??? Good I hope.I wanted to drp by and say hello and give you all hugs
Sweet dreams
I hope to join you all soon,I did have a longer LP this month,AF is due to come in and show her face tomarrow and my tests today I took 2 and both BFN...So I am assuming it is probaly not this month but going to try some vit B and continue with the maca and also add in softcups :)
Well it has been a long day and I promised to get some slee were all going bowling tomarrw then to the in laws for dinner so I will see you all for a bit later on tomarrow evening....I love seeing your bump pics and scans :)
Your all AWESOME ladies WHO I have must respect for....I hope as I said to join you real soon...Oh I have lost a totl of 17 lbs now :)


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, 10!!! :hugs:


----------



## 10nottoomany

Congrats 9. I'm praying for you! Sticky sticky baby!

Daisy, that's awesome on the weight loss. Great job.

Thanks Megg.

I had some spotting last night, well I put the whole story on my chart. It's gone now but I'm so scared. I know it can be taken away as quickly as it was given. I won't be doing anything today that will make it my fault, I hope I can at least get to tomorrow so I can talk to my dr.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

10-Oh hun you will. Those are some strong lines! Just take it easy and one day at a time! Have you told your dh yet? What did he say? was he happy? Congrats again!

9-I'm so happy for you still! Can't wait to hear what your doc says! 

Daisy - :yipee: for the weight loss that is alot to lose! You haven't been at it that long either. good job hun! You will be here soon!


----------



## lilmackate

10 have you tested again yet.... I'm sure a darker line well make you feel better


----------



## 10nottoomany

I just tested, I don't think it looks darker, maybe a hair lighter. I don't know how good it is to compare a test that has been sitting around to a new one. I'll go look again. My progesterone cream is gone now and I can't even get more here, I have to order it.

I've had a super light pink twice this morning, mild cramping I'm not really even sure it's the right kind of cramping. My back doesn't hurt nearly as bad as it did yesterday. I'm being lazy. If the test was significantly lighter I would have just worked as usual and let what was to happen happen. This may be one of those things where the signals cross in the mail. If the baby implanted late when progesterone was already dropping itdidnt have enough time to produce enough hcg to keep the progesterone coming. I hope and pray that all it is, but in my mind blood isn't good regardless of how much or when.

I think I may try to call my dr again. When I called the hospital last night and asked if he was there, after she said no she asked if I wanted to speak to someone in the er. I said no. I know someone who went there with an early mc and they told her it was just a period and she felt like a fool. I know if af comes it's not just af, I don't ge lines on tests just because. These aren't evaps or lines that occur after the time, these are on every single test regardless of how much I drink or what time or what kind of test. Even despite the threat of this baby maybe not staying, I feel like it's one step closer just because of the real positive tests.


----------



## lilmackate

10... you ARE pregnant everyone here knows this sweetie. If you just implanted then spotting isn't always a bad thing. Hang in there babe!!! Oh and I would love to see the test so I can say it's darker :) big :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

10 It may take a little longer for the hcg to rise, and get a lot darker, but dont give up!!!!

YOu are pregnant!!! :hugs:

sweet alida--thanks. I dont see the doc for another few weeks : (


----------



## lilmackate

10 I just saw your chart and test... it is darker remember in the begining they will be light and you will double every two days so if it was 10 2 days ago 20 today would be fine and your line would still be light babe!!! Praying for you!!!! I am glad you are getting bloods done... when will you have the results?


----------



## 10nottoomany

I called the hosp and left a message for my dr. to call me back, he did pretty fast too. I love this guy, he's so attentive and he seems to know I really need something when I ask.

I mentioned progesterone, he didn't think it would be any help but agreed to test it. I'm going in now for both betas and progesterone checked, I just wanted to update you all first.

Here are today's pics, and it's definitely not darker.
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/3-11/14dpoam2.jpg
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/3-11/14dpoam1.jpg

I feel better just that he took me seriously.


----------



## 10nottoomany

I'll ask when the results will be in when I'm there. I'm sure he'll call me asap. He switched from a private practice to the hospital fairly recently, but he used to call me back in a few hours.


----------



## 9babiesgone

those are getting darker, and at a good rate. at least I think so.


----------



## andella95

They look a bit darker to me. I know it's hard worrying with the pink and all, and I'd be doing this same. I just wanted to share my story though...I got my first BFP this time on a Friday evening - faint but definitely there. I tested again Saturday and it was darker and no doubt it was a BFP. So I woke up Sunday morning all excited to test...and I got a BFN. So, you really can't always go by the darkness of the lines. (And things are going well so far!)

I'm glad that your doctor is being attentive and taking you seriously. That's hard to find!

Good luck!


----------



## Mal

the line looks darker to me. but dont stress to much. I think you got a nice BFP. We are all here for ya 


Well yesterday at work was weird. I have never had blood pressure problems and my BP went up to 153/54 and I was having a major headache. of course since I take care of people I couldnt really stop to relax. Took some tylenol and it took like 4 hrs to come down to 115/71 but I felt like it was coming back up when I got in the car. 

So today I feel better still congested and crap. Stil have a really bad headache but it could be the congestion. I have not checked my bp recently since i have to do it myself its kinda hard. 

Anyways TOMORROW is an exciting day for us. i get to find out sex of the baby I am really really wishing for a girl of course oh wants a boy. But if its a girl it will be first granddaughter on his side of the fam cause they are all boys. :) anyways lol


----------



## lilmackate

well 10 but you are putting it up against a dry test...... and 24hours makes a difference and when you compare it to two days ago it looks great....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies!! Wow so much to catch up with...9 & 10 CONGRATS!! 

I have had a busy weekend and not really had time to catch up properly. I am off to my baby shower here in a bit and then home to finish packing stuff and praying hard that my baby will be ready tomorrow.


----------



## CandiceJM

10-- I'm happy that you're getting the answers you'll need to feel safe and secure. Those early days are so worrisome for many of us, but I feel confident that you don't have anything to worry about :hugs: Your tests look fantastic!

Mallory-- I hope your bp plays nice and stays where it belongs ;) Have fun tomorrow finding out your baby's gender, can't wait to hear, keep us posted!

As for me, feeling a bit of the quease these past two days. Some days are like that for me still, if you can believe it. I get the burps and slight nausea, tums and zofran don't seem to help it either. I'm looking forward to being not pregnant, and having my baby boy in my arms. I can't wait to smell him and snuggle him :)


----------



## 10nottoomany

Mal, your bottom number looks low in that first one. I don't understand bp too much but I really hope you feel better soon.

Thanks everyone for the encouragement. It means so much. As much as I want to make this work I know it's not really up to me. 

Katie I waited a while before taking the pic thinking it would make the comparison more fair. I looked at them again just before I left the house and the new one does look darker. 

I'm at the hospital now for my blood work. I pees just before and then poas just after so I can say this is what this number looks like. I won't be able to take a time limit pic, this one came up faster than my others though. I don't have my other tests with me but I'm pretty sure it's darker than the one I just did at home. I see no pink now, only a ver small amout of cm. I barely feel any cramping now, my back barely hurts now. It hurt so bad yesterday. This morning I had *TMI* diarrhea, I wonder if it's all related.

The lab said my dr will have the results in about 40 minutes so I told her to have him call my cell. The progesterone they have to send off so it'll be two days before we get that back. I'll update on the beta asap.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Good morning ladies! 

10, I know youll be great! Cant wait to hear the news. I agree with katie I think its getting darker as well.

Mal and mari So exciting we all have appointments tomorrow....mal cant wait to see the gender that is always one of the most exciting parts! And Mari cant wait to see new pictures of little aleeya :)

Clare, where are you my dear!!! check in :D

sandi , cant wait for tomorrow!!! be sure to update us!!

And to anyone Ive forgotten Im sorry , But hello :wave: hope your having a great day!!!

AFM, trying to feel better but still kinda under the weather. Getting to the stage if I dont eat all the time I feel sick. Im gonna have to pick up some fruit or Im gonna gain a tun! lol


----------



## Sweet_Alida

10 I'm glad your doc took you serious and got you in on a Sunday for Beta's. That has to make you feel good! I'm sure your numbers are going to be great. I had early bleeding too and bad cramping but all is fine! :D I can't wait for your numbers.

Mal - your bottom number is low. that can cause you dizziness. Watch it and be careful. If you work in healthcare than you know this already but if your blood pressure goes up above 140/90 you need to call your doctor. Drink lots of water because even mild dehydration can cause bp to go up. :hugs: Your cold/illness could be causing htis too. are you taking anything for your cold? Hope you feel better and hope your bp stays down. keep us updated on your scan tomorrow! I will pray for a "girl" for you! :D

AFM - I will update tomorrow when Reeds texts me to keep everyone updated. I have a doctor appt tomorrow at 230 so will not be able to update at that time but will as soon as I get home! Hope everyone has a great Monday tomorrow!


----------



## mommyof2peas

lol seems like EVERYONE is going in tomorrow...


Mal, mari, sandi, alida and myself LOL


----------



## mommyof2peas

*double post*


----------



## andella95

No doctor visits for me scheduled! No news to report here...other than I've started blood pressure medication. I've had high bp all of my adult life, and it's not seriously out of control (if I weren't pregnant I wouldn't be medicated for it) but they want to treat it.

It's only high when they use the machines...whenever anyone reads it manually it's always totally fine. I don't get it. It's also fine when I use an at home machine. And the machines actually leave lasting bruises on my arm. Oh well. 

I'm trying SOOOO hard to study for my class as I'm a full week behind, but it's so hard with my little boy running around and I keep checking facebook and checking here and it's just not going so well. 

Waiting for news...from everyone!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Better to treat it than to get pre-eclampsia. I hope your BP stays under control! :D good luck on your studying! What are you going to school for?

Where is 10?? I want results!! LOL


----------



## carterclan02

Andee I had pre eclampsia with my first and it was no fun at all..baby was born in week 32 and stay in hospital till her due date. Not to mention that i was on bedrest for a month at home and a month in the hospital..Keep a close on that bp

10 please update when you get beta's back!! im praying everything is all good..

I can't wait to hear all the updates of the girls with doc appointments tomorrow..

Mal my pregnancy went by so fast till i found out what i was having now its creeping by..I know you are so exicted..

9 congrats on your bfp!!

reedsgirl I have my fingers crossed lil man is ready to enter the world tomorrow..I hope you have a wonderful shower..

Katie are you feeling better??


----------



## andella95

I'm getting a certificate in Renewable Energy...basically it means that I'll be able to work as a technician in a power plant or something...part of me would like to be a wind turbine technician because climbing the 300ft wind turbines sounds like a rush! It's a very male-dominated field as it can be somewhat physical and it deals with a lot of math, electronics, and such, but I really love it. 

If all goes well with this pregnancy, I will be able to stop working at my current job about 2-3 weeks prior to delivery, and then will graduate with my certificate about 2-3 weeks afterwards.

I feel like I'm trying to be superwoman right now...but if I can get through the next 8 or 9 months...it will have been worth it!


----------



## andella95

I was induced at 37 weeks with my son due to a spike in my bp - 150/100. The induction failed as I wouldn't diate past a 6 and my boy's heart rate kept dropping. And I had an epidural that didn't work so I was in labor for about 20 hours with my body trying to push the baby out, but he obviously wouldn't fit, and it was torture!!! Then I ended up with a c-section and a baby stuck in nicu for nearly 2 weeks due to breathing problems. 

The blood pressure thing is scary, but as I had it to start off with my first pregnancy, too, I'm not extremely worried. And...actually...when it spiked with my first baby, I'd actually run out of meds and hadn't taken them for a few days. As awful as that is, I know it was my fault and I've learned my lesson this time.

There are so many things I'm going to do differently this time!


----------



## babyhopes2010

7 weeks (at least) today:wohoo:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Happy 7 weeks Babyhopes! :yipee:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

andella95 said:


> I'm getting a certificate in Renewable Energy...basically it means that I'll be able to work as a technician in a power plant or something...part of me would like to be a wind turbine technician because climbing the 300ft wind turbines sounds like a rush! It's a very male-dominated field as it can be somewhat physical and it deals with a lot of math, electronics, and such, but I really love it.
> 
> If all goes well with this pregnancy, I will be able to stop working at my current job about 2-3 weeks prior to delivery, and then will graduate with my certificate about 2-3 weeks afterwards.
> 
> I feel like I'm trying to be superwoman right now...but if I can get through the next 8 or 9 months...it will have been worth it!

You can do it! When I was pregnant with my daughter I was working as an LPN at a children's hospital and going to school for my RN. I had to fly out to Wisconsin when I was 7 months pregnant to do a hands on practical(patient care!). I graduated from school had my baby and took boards 2 months later! You can do it! It is possible. Good Luck hun!


----------



## andella95

Yay for 7 weeks!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

went to see my dad and he isnt a very emotion person but gave me the biggest hug ever :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Yay for 7 weeks!! thanks for the update :)


----------



## 10nottoomany

Babyhopes, yay for 7 weeks. That's so sweet about your dad, that's got to
make you feel so good. I'm anxious for your scan.

Sb, when will you get your scan?

Andella, thanks for sharing your stories, other's experiences do help. Your career sounds scary to me. You must be very ambitious and smart.

Reedsgirl, I hope your shower is beautiful and a lot of fun. Looking farward to your update.

9 & 10, hmmm has a nice ring to it huh? Hopefully we get to compare notes throughout our pregnancies.

Candice, was it you who said you wanted to smell you baby? I get mixed up at times. I love smelling my babies. Now I don't dare do it unless they're fresh out of the tub. :). I love the smell of a newborn. It's my favorite smell ever.

Who am I forgetting? Sorry.

Daisy, you didn't update your chart girlie.

Well, my beta is 34. My dr wants to do another tomorrow. He suggested in the morning I suggested in the afternoons. If I o'd later then 34 sounds fine, it does seem low for 14dpo. My tests are certainly darker than what they were on Friday when I first got my bfp. I feel light cramps, no more pink and almost no cm at all. Tomorrow will come, I just need to use up today. The progesterone had to be sent off so they'll get that back in a few days. 

I bought more hpts, cheapies and frer. I found some progesterone cream in town but I know nothing about it or how good it is. I will compare it to what I have. 

Tomorrow morning I will have a hard time updating tomorrow. I have to take 3 kids to the dentist for fillings an hour away. I will get my beta done afterwards. 

I'm anxious to do my digi. I've never ever seen a positive digi in real life. Katie said I should hold it bit I drank water while I was out. Maybe I should wait until morning.

So, I suppose I'll be updating in the afternoon. I think I'm gonna take a nap. :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

I would love to compare notes.


: )


:cloud9:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Don't panic 10. My beta numbers were low and the doctor kept telling me I "might" MC. However, look at me now! we saw babys hb at 5+3 days and baby measured at 6 weeks! So everything can turn out fine! Keep the faith!


----------



## 10nottoomany

Thanks Sweet Alida. Maybe I really did o later. I questioned it already considering my temps. What were your betas at what dpo?


----------



## mommyof2peas

got my test results in the mail for my glucos (sp) test. Looks like I just squeaked my with a result of 124 normal range is 130 and below lol :) So I hope to not have to do the 3 hour test "just in case" But Im sure my doctor will tell me tomorrow :D


----------



## lilmackate

10 mari's beta was 30 something at 12dpo...i don't think your 14dpo
Amanda lol just barley! But as with school passing is passing :) I hope you don't have to drink anymore nasty drink


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies my shower was lovely. My family is really great. My sister got me the car seat/stroller combo I was wanting really bad. LOL I know I should have had a car seat already but I knew she was getting it so I had to wait for the shower. :) I have the best sister ever. Really. Now I am trying to get everything together and I am feeling horrible anxious and out of sorts. Man I am nervous.


----------



## lilmackate

Yay for a great shower...and sister! relax sweetie it will all be fine!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Your going to do great Reeds but I'd be nervous if you weren't anxious. 

10 - I don't know what my actual number was for the first beta it was done on 16 dpo, all the doctor said was is was low for what I should've been at that time? I never asked the number I was still in shock he was telling me to expect to miscarry. My second beta was within normal range though so don't worry hun.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you ladies. I thought I would share what may be my last bump pic.


----------



## andella95

I love bumps!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

that is so cute!!! lovin the bump!!
I am so bloated, and so tired.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you ladies. I feel really big today. LOL. I have done really well with weight I have only gained 9lbs unless the scale says otherwise at the dr office tomorrow. haha


----------



## 10nottoomany

Reedsgirl, that sounds so amazing. I won't ask for a link so we can see. You are down to the last little bit and you need to get your stuff done so you can have your baby. Yay! I love your adorable bump pic. Thanks for sharing.

Thanks girls, I'm really feeling scared. I have some really light pink again. If I'm only 12 dpo I shouldn't be ready for af yet anyway. I wish I knew. I hope that tomorrows answers are definitive. I'm totally thinking about going in for the blood draw early tomorrow, but going back in a day is already going back early. I'm so glad my dr isn't going to letme worry more than i need to.


----------



## 9babiesgone

my doctors wont see me till 6 weeks away. bene calling everyday to get someone else to see me. no luck so far.


----------



## mommyof2peas

So thanks to mal I decided I needed fruit ,so tonight for dessert I made fruit salad. Fresh strawberries, watermelon, Cantaloupe, and banana. BUT NOT APPLES!!! I get get over eating a bunch of yummy mushy fruit and then getting the random crunchy apple LOL It just go with the flow of things LOL

BTW the watermelon tasted SOOOO much better then I thought it would


----------



## reedsgirl1138

mommyof2peas said:


> So thanks to mal I decided I needed fruit ,so tonight for dessert I made fruit salad. Fresh strawberries, watermelon, Cantaloupe, and banana. BUT NOT APPLES!!! I get get over eating a bunch of yummy mushy fruit and then getting the random crunchy apple LOL It just go with the flow of things LOL
> 
> BTW the watermelon tasted SOOOO much better then I thought it would

Oh that sounds so YUMMY!!


----------



## 10nottoomany

I don't know where my post went.

9, I can't believe your dr won't see you. Especially considering everythin, that's crazy. Then I call my dr on Sunday and get blood work the same day. Something just doesn't seem right. I wish you could go to my dr, he's so nice. How many more dr choices do you have?

Amanda, I started refusing the glucose tolerance test a long time ago. It makes me sick. I hope you don't have to do another one.


----------



## sbmello

Good evening ladies! Glad to hear everyone is doing well...I'm feeling more pregnant each day and I am blessed to have so many people praying for this little bean, including you guys. You rock. 

10...you always do such a great job to include everyone. I can never keep up and remember unless I take notes LOL! Anyway, my next scan is April 4th when I'll be almost 7.5 weeks. I get my updated beta and progest tomorrow...very nervous and really don't want to know because they just make me obsess more. Hoping that the increase in nausea means my levels are going up!


----------



## 10nottoomany

Ewww, food is gross. TMI, geez. :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

It smells so good! I even have cool whip to put on it :) 

That reminds me sandi! EAT eat untill your so stuffed you cant move lol once you go into labor its ice chips....I remember being so hungry and the only thing I wanted to do was get that baby out before dinner was over LOL and only 9pounds!! Girl Im already at 15 LOL I think you look fantastic! love your baby bump now :) With me its one of those things I dont really miss until its gone :)

9, That just doesnt seem fair! With as many loses as you have they should be doing bloods and all that jazz right away. Im sorry hon :( But dont worry the lucky thread will win out and that little bub will be swimming around when they finally take a look :)

10, Hey sweets, try not to worry too much, I know much easier said then done. But know that we are all here for you as much as we can be! Im on here WAY more then I should be so if you ever need to talk just PM Im sure it wont take me very long to get it :D I know your numbers will be great tomorrow, you'll see


----------



## 10nottoomany

Sb, that sounds like great sxs. I can't believe you're so far along already. I mean it's still early but it doesn't seem like it's been that long on this end. I'm betting is has seemed long to you, waitingon numbers and all. I can't wait to see your sono pics. Yay!


----------



## 10nottoomany

Amanda, I'm so freaking scared I feel like a total nut case. One moment I'm so happy and glad to finally be pg and the next I'm crying and shaking and it's just so ridiculous. My brain and my heart are on opposite ends of the spectrum and tomorrow better hurry up. Where's my Ambien?


----------



## mommyof2peas

LOL umm at the doctors? I bet if you tell your doctor that your having trouble sleeping because of so much worry he would let you try ambien lol It really does the trick. Your able to sleep but still wake up if you need too and in the morning your tip top. It mostly helps you get to sleep but doesnt KEEP you asleep. 

These boards are kind of a catch 22. On one hand it feels so great to have the love ans support of so many great woman. Knowing you can come and vent or get questions answered is GREAT. On the other hand though, because you are reading you learn there is so much more to be afraid for. There are so many issues that can happen that I didnt even know I should be scared about until I started to read these boards. So I get it :) Its scary the first couple months. But I know you'll be great hon! :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Oh Im 28 weeks today! 7 months on the nose :D


----------



## 10nottoomany

You are 110% right Amanda. I was thinking about that today
actually. It seems more real too when bad things happen to
the ones you feel close to. I think that with my lower number 
I'd have worried anyway. I just may have looked at betabase and
concluded that I must not have o'd when I thought. I don't like
feeling unsure of when o was either. I moved my ch way out of 
the way on my chart for a more objective view. I posted my
chart on another board for input. I have some old Ambien from 
when I was pg the last time. I'm sure my dr would give me more.
Last night when the spotting started I took a half of one, and ibuprofen
for my back. I knew I wasn't going to sleep considering everything.
I still woke every few hours.

Can I poas again now? Maybe it'll ease my mind.


----------



## 10nottoomany

Amanda, do you and Katie have some type of code? It goes
right ober my head. Just barley? Under your nose? I don't get it. Happy 7 months.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Your asking "can I poas" In a group addicts? OH COURSE YOU CAN!!! LOL I would but I dont have any to pee on...lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

:rofl: no hon, I just barley in the normal range....normal range is 130 or below....my numbers were 124 :)


And on the nose...um...on the dot. or exactly :D


----------



## 10nottoomany

Oh, I get it. I was thinking a grain, BARLEY. I must have misreadBARELY. I'm such a ditz. If it were spelled wrong or right it doesn't matter, I should have been able to figure that one out. Duh!

My number needs to be 51 tomorrow.


----------



## 10nottoomany

I feel so foolish.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I never claimed to be the best speller in the world :rofl: If I dont get the little red line I dont think anything of it LOL My 9 year old told me that dessert had two S's and not one LOL It's sad I know

Dont feel foolish! LOL Like I said my spelling is soooo bad. Most of what I know how to spell is because of reading books. Not from school. I feel the fool all the time when I cant spell something simple and I have to google it so I dont feel like a Idiot lol


Chalk it up to pregnancy brain!!! :D


----------



## Mal

i want more watermelon now lol hahah i am so excited about tomorrow I dont know if I will be able to sleep


----------



## andella95

I hope everyone appointments go well tomorrow!


----------



## 10nottoomany

No more food girls. Bleh! :)

Mal, you need some Ambien.

I spell things wrong all the time, that's why I wrote spell things wrong instead of mispell, does mispell have 2 s's or one? I looked up barely to make sure I wasn't losing my mind too. It's long gone.

Here are some hpt pics...

This one is today right after the beta, pic after the time limit...
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/3-11/Beta34.jpg

Here are this evening's, again taken after the time limit...
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/3-11/14dpopm.jpg

This one compare's all 3 FRER today. I can't believe I did 3...
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/3-11/14dpo3X.jpg

I know I'll have a hard time updating tomorrow, especially pics, I'll do my best.
Nite, Me


----------



## Mal

eh I am not feeling food either lol but I do want some watermelon


----------



## andella95

10 you're gonna drive yourself nuts! I'd be doing the same.

And no food right now! But I am thankful for this feeling of queasiness as it makes me feel like I really am pregnant, although I'm fearful of any actual puking.

Good night everyone!


----------



## lilmackate

So 10 I pulled my beta 51 test of frer just so you could look your newest is looking close I can't wait for the mornings!
 



Attached Files:







attachment-1.jpeg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## 10nottoomany

Thank you so much Katie, you are my hero. I think I am kinda close to being that dark. Should I hold until my blood work too? Jk. I ought to be able to do that digi now though if yours was pos at 8 though. I'll do it with my morning FRER, that should give me enough happy for a little while. I'm officially broke until Thursday and only have 4 Frer left. It's 3:30am, I've been up with sick kids. But no spotting at the moment, I'm not going in there looking closely either.:)

Andella, I think I've already completely lost it. I don't know how to feel or what to
think, trying to stay positive. I really do know that I'll be okay no matter what. Even if I don't get to be pg long I'd be happy that I was. It's just sooooo terribly hard not knowing but really I wouldn't feel reassured at this point anyway. I'm glad my dr isn't going to let me worry long.

Hope you are all sleeping well.


----------



## Megg33k

This was my Beta = 95 test.

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5087/5278107749_c63c28d332.jpg


----------



## 10nottoomany

You girls are wonderful. Thank you so much Megg. It's amazing that the color difference is slim. I'm so anxious, here are today's pics...

Within the time limit...
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/3-11/15dpoam2.jpg
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/3-11/15dpoam1.jpg

Comparing wet to dry...
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/3-11/15dpoam4.jpg
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/3-11/15dpoam3.jpg

I know it's not really fair to compare wet to dry, but I don't think I'll have time to do another pic before we leave this morning. I will certainly be looking though.

I'll update just as soon as I can. I got up a lot during the night to check things, no spotting all night, none this morning. I hope all of that was just implantation spotting.

Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## 10nottoomany

Katie and Megg, were your tests dry? I wish I had time to put them side by side on the same screen.


----------



## Megg33k

The picture of mine was taken at about 1 min. Definitely not dry. I know I took a few dry pics of it... Lemme see if I can find them.

Edit: I think this one was dry but I'm not sure:
 



Attached Files:







frer1220.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Reeds made it to the clinic this morning. I will update when I know more!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Reeds just text me and said her amnio went well. Doctor said Gunner is ready! :yipee: She is being sent to the hospital to be induced! We get to meet Gunner Today! :wohoo:


----------



## mommyof2peas

EXCITING!!! Ohhhhh I cant wait! FX everything is easy and smooth!!!


----------



## CandiceJM

10-- Yep, that was me that said I can't wait to smell him :) There isn't much better than the smell of a newborn, you're so right! And your lines are gorgeous, btw. 

Sweet_Alida-- Thank you for posting the update about reeds, I'm sending her lots of luck! She'll do great I'm sure!

As for me, I realized this morning that I'm just 30 days away from our possible induction date! My doctor and I agreed that as long as my cervix is showing signs of readiness, that we'll induce me on week 39, a week early. I live an hour from the hospital and my family is coming to help with our daughter (driving to Maine from New York), so we're trying to 'schedule' the birth if possible. If my cervix isn't looking ready at that point, then we will just wait another week and check again, or until I go naturally of course. I'm excited!!!


----------



## lilmackate

I'm so excited for reeds! Yay!


----------



## babyhopes2010

yey for reed :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

yay reed!!!


hi everyone!!


----------



## sbmello

Hi everyone...got my hcg and progest levels back from Friday.

Ok, here's how it went:

3/18 hcg 653, progesterone 11.2
3/25 hcg 6600, progesterone 10.85 

They didn't even realize my progesterone had gone down! I'm already on 200mg of prometrium a day...so I asked if they'd increase it. The nurse is going to check but no docs in today that will. When I was miscarrying last July, they did give me 400mg prometrium a day plus the 8% gel. SIGH....I am feeling more pregnant but this progesterone thing is really worrying me, given my hx of low progesterone and mc.


----------



## sbmello

Hi everyone...got my hcg and progest levels back from Friday.

Ok, here's how it went:

3/18 hcg 653, progesterone 11.2
3/25 hcg 6600, progesterone 10.85 

They didn't even realize my progesterone had gone down! I'm already on 200mg of prometrium a day...so I asked if they'd increase it. The nurse is going to check but no docs in today that will. When I was miscarrying last July, they did give me 400mg prometrium a day plus the 8% gel. SIGH....I am feeling more pregnant but this progesterone thing is really worrying me, given my hx of low progesterone and mc.


----------



## Mal

well we had out anatomy scan today. It went well baby was not cooperating and have to go back in 4 weeks for another scan. I also have to check my blood pressure 3 times a day for 2 weeks and go back. They want to see whats effecting ym blood pressure and if I need to be put on bed rest but other then that Baby is HEALTHY! and I am on...... TEAM PINK woohoo!!
 



Attached Files:







20wk.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 14









20wks.jpg
File size: 58.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommyof2peas

SB , those HCG numbers look fantastic! I dunno about the other though....but I sure hope they figure it out and fast.!

Mal, YAY for team pink!! Mari and I were voting boy lol There sure are alot of pinkys in this thread LOL (See kate I bet that little bub is a girl too!! lol ) I always laugh at the side photo when they are that little....it really is kinda scary...they are staring at you from those wide holes!!! lol


----------



## sbmello

Sorry...double post


----------



## lilmackate

10 just text me...her number fell to 33 please be thinking of her.


----------



## mommyof2peas

She is in my thoughts!!! :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

sbmello said:


> Hi everyone...got my hcg and progest levels back from Friday.
> 
> Ok, here's how it went:
> 
> 3/18 hcg 653, progesterone 11.2
> 3/25 hcg 6600, progesterone 10.85
> 
> They didn't even realize my progesterone had gone down! I'm already on 200mg of prometrium a day...so I asked if they'd increase it. The nurse is going to check but no docs in today that will. When I was miscarrying last July, they did give me 400mg prometrium a day plus the 8% gel. SIGH....I am feeling more pregnant but this progesterone thing is really worrying me, given my hx of low progesterone and mc.

You are at the point where they could do an ultrasound I would push for that and more progesterone! :) Great betas!!


----------



## sbmello

lilmackate said:


> sbmello said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone...got my hcg and progest levels back from Friday.
> 
> Ok, here's how it went:
> 
> 3/18 hcg 653, progesterone 11.2
> 3/25 hcg 6600, progesterone 10.85
> 
> They didn't even realize my progesterone had gone down! I'm already on 200mg of prometrium a day...so I asked if they'd increase it. The nurse is going to check but no docs in today that will. When I was miscarrying last July, they did give me 400mg prometrium a day plus the 8% gel. SIGH....I am feeling more pregnant but this progesterone thing is really worrying me, given my hx of low progesterone and mc.
> 
> You are at the point where they could do an ultrasound I would push for that and more progesterone! :) Great betas!!Click to expand...


I have an u/s next Monday. They did call back and I'm on the 200mg of prometrium plus they added the crinone 8% gel every other day. Hopefully that will help....the nurse said she would call back tomorrow if the doc that gave me that dose back in July wants to add more. Sigh....he's fighting in there, I just wish my body would cooperate.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Sandi text me earlier and they had started the induction. They started the Cervidil to soften her cervix and started her IV. She was 1-2cm dilated. she was having some pretty painful back labor so she was contemplating the Epidural. 

Okay so she just Text me again...
She is 3cm dilated and they are starting the pitocin! They did the cervidil earlier to get her cervix soft first. Still NO Epidural she is one tough Cookie!


----------



## Megg33k

Yay for Sandi and Mal! 

Thinking of 10... Send her my love! :(


----------



## andella95

Feeling so sad for 10!


----------



## 9babiesgone

sending good vibes and prayers 10's way!! I hope it is nothing serious. 

:hugs:


----------



## CandiceJM

Thinking of 10 and thinking positive thoughts!!

Mallory-- Hooray for team pink! Little girls are so much fun, congratulations :)

SB-- Your betas look great! I hope your body cooperates too. I think all will be fine, you are doing everything you can in your power to help that happen. 

So exciting to hear about Sandi's progress!!! She is very tough for hanging in there with no epidural! Can't wait to hear more :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

So my update. I have another apt and US set up for the 15th :) I have to go in every two weeks now! It kinda snuck up on me when he said he would see me in two weeks lol. 

I lost 1 pound since last apt :dance: :dance: So in total Ive done pretty well with a weight gain of 14 pounds. 

I was able to get my ambien refilled so totally excited to sleep through the night! The down side though is my insurance company put a block of sleep aids on my account. So instead of 10 I had to pay 20. I guess they want to know why Im still taking ambien...cause it isnt enough anymore that the doctor has to say its ok in the first place. 

As far as my low lying placenta he said that they go by 3cm away from cervix is a good thing. At my last US my placenta was sitting at 2.7 cm :rofl: SOOOOO he is pretty sure that it will move in lots of time for a vaginal birth :)

The sugar test, I asked him about my numbers because I just squeaked by. He said this is a pass or fail test. There isnt a ABCD or F....either you passed or fail. So I am just fine :) so no 3 hour test and no GD YAYAYAY

And I think thats about it.


10, still thinking about you sweets. :hugs:

Sandi, I cant wait for updates!!!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Here is my Baby! He/She measured 8+2 today! HB was 162! Everything looks good. They are going to send me to a perinatologist to be on the safe side given my history. 
I will catch up properly later. Today has been a busy day and I'm going to bed. Good night.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I just read....10 I'm saying a prayer for you and your beanie right now. :hugs: I pray everything is alright. Please update when you feel up to it.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Sweet_Alida said:


> View attachment 186333
> 
> View attachment 186334
> 
> Here is my Baby! He/She measured 8+2 today! HB was 162! Everything looks good. They are going to send me to a perinatologist to be on the safe side given my history.
> I will catch up properly later. Today has been a busy day and I'm going to bed. Good night.


Awww so little! and you can see little legs and everything! My US pics wernt that cool when I got my scan LOL your beanie looks fantastic! Oh and the pictures of your daughter on FB are so freaking cute! I really dont know how you dont squeeze her every single second of the day! lol she is just one of those kids lol


----------



## carterclan02

Hey girls!!!

10 saying prayers for you!!! Keeping you in every thought..

Mal congrats on the baby girl!! I know your so excited!!

Oh i am saying big prayers for reedsgirl...Is her plan to go natural?

As for me my ultrasound went great..Im so surprised at how much Aleeya has grown..And my worst fear and worrying was for nothing Aleeya is still a girl and I am not really worried much anymore that she will grow a penis out of nowhere..lol I have a doctors appointment tomorrow praying that all goes well and i didn't gain 10 pounds again although im not very hopeful lol I am liking me some food!!

candice thanks for the updates!!

Amanda i am so glad that you have made it this far wow 7 months..hopefully it will fly by and we can soon be waiting on Amelias arrival!!
 



Attached Files:







22weeksb.jpg
File size: 76.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## andella95

I love all of the scan pics today! They make me so excited!

I will be having an ultrasound on Thursday. I'm so scared...they're being so cautious with me (as in, not so sure this baby is going to happen) due to previous mc's, and it's just getting me down. My doctor used the words "to make sure a baby is really in there" and so now that's all I can think of - is there a baby really in there?! 

Still sleepy & exhausted...sleeping about half the day. Haven't puked - just need to eat to keep from getting to nauseated. 

But...I'm good. I think today makes me six weeks!


----------



## 10nottoomany

I don't know what to write. Nite.


----------



## carterclan02

Andee will be keeping you and sb mello also in my prayers asking for a good outcome!!!


----------



## andella95

10nottoomany said:


> I don't know what to write. Nite.

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

10nottoomany said:


> I don't know what to write. Nite.

:hugs: I'm here if you need to talk. I'm so sorry!


----------



## mommyof2peas

10nottoomany said:


> I don't know what to write. Nite.

:hugs: Im here too if you need someone hun! and Im almost always on unless Im sleeping.....and remember your welcome here no matter what! we love you


----------



## lilmackate

:( 10 :hugs: 

I hope reeds is doing well... I've been thinking if her.


----------



## andella95

lilmackate said:


> :( 10 :hugs:
> 
> I hope reeds is doing well... I've been thinking if her.

I've been thinking of her, too. Hope everything went (or is going) well!


----------



## babyhopes2010

10 :hugs: prayers are with you
alida:beautiful scan,i cant wait for mine.
sb:great beta's


as for me im still so tired when will i stop feeling :sick: and exhausted i cant cope with it :cry: not long to i see beanie :)


----------



## Sweet_Alida

andella95 said:


> I love all of the scan pics today! They make me so excited!
> 
> I will be having an ultrasound on Thursday. I'm so scared...they're being so cautious with me (as in, not so sure this baby is going to happen) due to previous mc's, and it's just getting me down. My doctor used the words "to make sure a baby is really in there" and so now that's all I can think of - is there a baby really in there?!
> 
> Still sleepy & exhausted...sleeping about half the day. Haven't puked - just need to eat to keep from getting to nauseated.
> 
> But...I'm good. I think today makes me six weeks!

Ande - Don't let that get you down. I've had 3 scans now and I'm only 7 weeks! They said the same thing to me. They said we will do a scan at 5 weeks to make sure a baby is forming and again at 6 weeks to make sure a HB is seen because my betas were not very encouraging. So don't fret go in there on Thursday and show them a baby with a HB beating away! All your fears will be lessened after you see the HB. Good Luck and i'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

10nottoomany said:


> I don't know what to write. Nite.

10 - I'm so sorry hun. :hugs: I wish words could take the pain away. We are all here if you need someone to lean on and a shoulder to cry on. :hugs2:
:cry::kiss::hugs::cry::kiss::hugs::cry::kiss::hugs::cry::kiss::hugs::cry::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Still no Update from Reeds this morning. Nothing on her FB page and no text. :shrug: I am hoping she had him last night and she is just resting but as of around 930pm last night no baby yet. I will update as soon as I hear something. :thumbup:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

babyhopes2010 said:


> 10 :hugs: prayers are with you
> alida:beautiful scan,i cant wait for mine.
> sb:great beta's
> 
> as for me im still so tired when will i stop feeling :sick: and exhausted i cant cope with it :cry: not long to i see beanie :)

I agree babyhopes! I forgot how tired being pregnant makes you. Plus last time I didn't have a 2 year old to chase around, I could sleep whenever or whereever I wanted! I am so ready for 2nd tri!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Reeds just text me....

Gunner was born at 8:41am
He weighs 8lbs 4oz and is 21 inches long!
Mommy and Baby are doing GREAT! ​


----------



## mommyof2peas

8:41am WOW long labor! No wonder we didnt get a update! lol Great job sandi! cant wait for little gunner photos!! Congrats! :hugs: :dance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

congrats sandi!!!!

10, still praying for you. hope you are alright!! always here if you need to talk. :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

Happy Birthday Gunner!!!!!! YAY!!! Congratulations Reeds!!!


----------



## CandiceJM

Congratulations Sandi!!! Welcome to the world, Gunner!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Awww congrats! xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

28+2 and JUST for you girls...a real belly shot...only stretchys are the old ones...so I guess Im doing alright I think Ive shrunk!!

Also dont mind the pocket on the second pic LOL I have to roll my sweats so they fit LOL Im short!
 



Attached Files:







28 +2 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 9









28+2 belly.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 10









27 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats :)

I swear i sneezed today and it feel like my womb burst :haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Clare I dont miss the early days!! lol when you sneeze and it feels like your uterus just exploded!!! EKKKK!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol so thats normal then :haha: i totally freaked out:wacko:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Its WAY normal...its been bad where Im not able to move for a couple mins...Ive even cried a couple times :) Its normal and it will go away :)


----------



## CandiceJM

Yes, that's totally normal! (and terrifying at first) I think they call it round ligament pains. I'd get them whenever I stood up too fast! Fun fun!


----------



## Mal

I am stressed out and trying not to be. Since saturday I have had problems with my Blood Pressure and monday of course we had Dr appt. they now have me monitoring my BP 3 times a day. Last night it got pretty high and I got really dizzy and lightheaded and kinda loopy. Got home and laid in my recliner and just laid there feeling horrible. Woke up this morning feeling horrible again and my BP was up and I am not even doing anything. 



Whats so frustrating is I called into work and they said I need a drs note. Normally they dont need one. So I was like I am having issues with my BP and I dont want to come to work and pass out. 



I am sorry but my health and babies is more important. You know I could go to work and have my BP spike up and pass out and then I will blame them ugh I am stressed out 

I am relexaing but I dont feel like my body is


----------



## andella95

Congrats Sandi!

oh...round ligament pains. i barely remember them with my son, but i'm having them now, and even though they are a bit scary (and painful) I'm taking them as a good sign that things are growing!


----------



## andella95

mal, sorry to hear about your blood pressure. i've had high blood pressure my whole adult life, but it's always been symptomless for me. work can be a real pain when they aren't understanding. when i was pregnant with my son, there were two of us in the office who were pregnant, and the other lady could do no wrong (miss as much work as she wanted, etc) and suddenly I was the worst employee they've ever had and i quit at the advice of my doctor (and psychiatrist, lol) due to stress in the first trimester. 

fortunately, i now work for the state and i have a lot more job protection because I have passed probation.

Anyway, sorry to make that about me, lol. keep us informed as to what's going on. it sounds really scary!


----------



## carterclan02

Congrats Sandi!!!

Amanda your 2 cute!!!

10 Thinking of you..

Sweet Alida I think i might have missed your ultrasound pic yesterday sorry but your baby is precious and those pics are awesome..

Im off to the doc in about an hour so gotta get ready...I hope all you girls have a blessed afternoon!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Please tell me 2nd tri goes faster then this 1st Tri :grr: Its taking ages :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hope so too, babyhopes!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

im half way through tri :hissy: can i just fastforward a few weeks :)
:hi: 9 congrats :)


----------



## Megg33k

Yay for Sandi! That's great news!


----------



## 9babiesgone

babyhopes2010 said:


> im half way through tri :hissy: can i just fastforward a few weeks :)
> :hi: 9 congrats :)

thanks, I will be 8 weeks and 1 day on my son's 2nd birthday!! I thinkt hat must be a lucky thing!! I am looking at that, as a good sign.LOL


You only have a little bit left. I dont get to 13 weeks till may 28th!! yikes!!!


----------



## 10nottoomany

Thank you everyone for your kind words and compassion. It means so much to me.

It's been 12 years since i've had an early mc, I didn't get betas back then. I remember feeling shocked and scared, devastated, but I honestly don't remember if it hurt. I have some important obligations coming up, will it be something I can work through? If it's going to hurt enough to stop me from doing what I need to how long? If anyone wants to pm me that would be great, don't really want sad stuff on here. Nothing is going on yet and I will keep my updates on my chart. Okay?

I'm so happy for reedsgirl, that is a long labor. Hope both are having lots of wonderful snuggle time.

Mari, I think I missed your pics. I don't know how, maybe it was during the hours I have pboto sharing blocked here. I'm sorry I missed it and will go back and look soon if my iPod doesn't die.

Mal, it sounds like your blood pressure is becoming a serious issue. Why is your dr doing regarding that? You may have already posted it. I've lost my brain in the commotion a bit.

Babyhopes, you freaked me out a bit with the uterus bursting stuff. Mine really does burst during labor, my scar doesn't hold. Candice is right, it's round ligament pain and it hurts soooo bad. You will learn how to relax those muscles so it doesn't happen, but then you'll pee on yourself, also not fun. It hurts so bad. I have been getting those pains when I stand suddenly, especially from laying down, I noticed it even before I got my bfp just Friday. I don't stand suddenly now though, I sit up first and then stand slowly so it won't do that. Isn't it weird how something like that can be so painful even if for such a short time.

Amanda, it seems that you are doing awesome. I'm so glad that your placenta has moved so much. That's wonderful.

Katie, did you ever get a Doppler? You would so love it.

SweetAlida, your ultrasound pics look great. Your baby seems so big for so early. I don't think it's really big but the sac looks big because it's a bigger part of the pic than most we see at this stage. Not something wrong, like the machine was zoomed in if that makes sense.

Have a great day girls, thanks for being here.


----------



## CandiceJM

babyhopes-- I really feel for you, 1st tri was a nightmare for me with this pregnancy. I remember feeling the exact same way, and the days seemed to drag on so slowly. I promise you it will get better, you're half way there to 2nd tri. Hang in there, it is of course so worth it!

sweet_alida-- What adorable pics!! Thank you for sharing them with us. A friend of mine called that stage the "sour patch kid picture" stage, they really do look like them with those tiny arm and leg buds. Love how adorable they are, congrats!!

Mallory-- I am worried for you with these bp problems :( Are your docs thinking of putting you any medications to help regulate it? I'm sure this must be so scary.... and of course you are doing the right thing by staying home and taking care of yourself and little one.

10-- I am so, so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I just woke up from a nap with my son...I had a dream that I was peeing on a stick so I could post it here just for fun! lol but the stupid thing wouldnt give me a full line...so I peed more to try and get the full second line....but then it just turned the whole test pink


----------



## mommyof2peas

Man I thought I was done with morning sickness :( Just lost my lunch and feel so week.....was so bad I saw stars for a couple min :(


----------



## Mal

My dr has me monitoring it for 2 weeks and then I go back in for an appt. They dont think its preeclampsia due to no other issues. So they want to determine if its stress/work related. I have to write down where I am when I take my BP cause i have to check it 3 times a day. 


My work is just being jerks, I told them I could come in an pass out if they want then they would be short handed versus having time to cover my shift


----------



## Sweet_Alida

10 I'm so sorry your having to go thru this. I wish I could come and help you bear the pain. I am so sorry. :hugs: You are right they did zoom in for me so I could see everything better. You could see the yolk sac too but she didn't get a pic of that. 

Mal I am sure your docs are monitoring you closely but do be careful. You could go into pre-eclampsia quickly with high bp's. I did, with little warning, but thankfully I was already in the hospital.


----------



## andella95

So...I just saw the slightest touch of pink when wiping.

I know everyone says not to worry, but considering that's how all of my MC's started, it's pretty hard not too. Just telling myself maybe I had something pink on my hand or something. Now I'm freaking out again because I really felt so positive and good!


----------



## Mal

I am sorry 10 


Andella stay postive girl. 



I am trying my best to stay positive, I am applying for a new job that is a desk job and hoping that maybe with a better job it will bring some of my stress down lol


----------



## Megg33k

PM'ing you, 10!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

andella95 said:


> So...I just saw the slightest touch of pink when wiping.
> 
> I know everyone says not to worry, but considering that's how all of my MC's started, it's pretty hard not too. Just telling myself maybe I had something pink on my hand or something. Now I'm freaking out again because I really felt so positive and good!

Can you go tomorrow and get blood work done? I hope and pray that all is okay and it was nothing to worry about. FX'd for you your in my thoughts and prayers. Try not to stress too much I know easier said than done. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am paying for my own qualatitive test, since they wont see me for awhile. and tomorrow hopefully going to the office to get my pcm changed!!!


----------



## daisy74

10 I am so so so sorry,I am here for you and emailed you.
I wanted to drop in and say Hi to all of you ladies and leave some hugs xo


----------



## 10nottoomany

Thanks Megg, going there next. 

Thanks Daisy. I'll check my email in a bit, I hope.

Andella, more likely than not it means nothing and you'll be fine. But if it were me I'd want to check with my dr. Maybe betas would be reassuring.

Go 9! That's awessome that you are getting things done despite your dr. Good job! That seriously excites me that you have managed to take control and not be neglected. I'm so happy for you.

Amanda, sorry you got sick. Is it time to try smaller meals. Btw, your adorable bump pics, you don't look smaller. See how it looks more squarish up higher. She's taking up more space. Looks just perfect.


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks 10. I have been praying for you, and thinkingpositive for you. feel free to pm me if you need to, or want to!!

:hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

thanks 10 your the best! How your able to comment on everyone of us when we are all concerned for you is beyond me! your my hero!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Was looking at the breastfeeding section. They have a sticky for breastfeeding pics just like for bumps!....It is so beautiful and makes me that much more ready to have Amelia here...for the first couple months when my boobs hurt I was having nightmares about not being able to BF. So between that thread and my shower coming up saturday Im getting really excited!! lol


----------



## Mal

I think my BP is due to stress. I dont know I cant tell if I am stressed. I called out of work today and just walking to feed the dogs in the backyard made my bp go up but when I am sitting in my chair its not as high.


----------



## 10nottoomany

Thanks Amanda. I don't want to waste my life being sad. I'm trying really hard to not sulk. I can't do anything to change what's happening, only wait. I don't want to be a useless bum while I wait. Besides, thinking about you keeps my mind busy not thinking about what's to come. So really it's helping me not worry. 

I love breastfeeding pics, it melts my heart. You really don't have too much longerand you'll get to hold your baby. That's a wonderful thought.

Nite ladies.


----------



## mommyof2peas

:cry: and :hugs: and :kiss:...thats all I have at this point 10...again you really are my hero. I really wish I could wrap my arms around you and hold you just so tight!


----------



## andella95

I have had no more of the pink stuff and I'm just waiting until my ultrasound on Thursday...long wait though.

Trying to get excited instead of worrying...I've been looking in the baby names section, and I'm feeling positive again...well as much as possible.


----------



## carterclan02

:hugs:10:hugs: Still keeping you in my prayers...


Amanda I am gonna have to check out the bf picture..

Mal keep a close watch on that bloodpressure girlie..

Andee That pink could have been anything..but just watch it chick!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

So messing around with the fun stuff :D
 



Attached Files:







amelia us-03-08 11.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummylove

just thought id share my test at 9-10dpo :)
 



Attached Files:







207054_1937315510457_1169433319_32404377_8283523_n.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 10nottoomany

That's a great poas pic. I'm so happy for you. Congrats!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Mal said:


> I think my BP is due to stress. I dont know I cant tell if I am stressed. I called out of work today and just walking to feed the dogs in the backyard made my bp go up but when I am sitting in my chair its not as high.

You should really be on bed rest then! Tell your doctor that.
Good luck.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

10 I know it's stupid but I secretly keep praying that your numbers were a fluke. I know the reality is different but it's hard to let that little glimmer of hope go. I'm so sorry you are going thru this. I wish I could take the pain from you. :hugs: Your a strong woman and I admire you for that!


----------



## mommyof2peas

YAY mummy! that is looking fantastic!


----------



## mummylove

Just done a digi go pregnant 1-2 :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

That is so great! welcome :)


----------



## mummylove

Surprised a digi as picked it up so early
 



Attached Files:







digi.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 36


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummylove said:


> Just done a digi go pregnant 1-2 :)

i just switch on and i was like :shock: OMG!!!


:wohoo::wohoo: congrats :)


----------



## carterclan02

congrats Mummy....Awesome news!!!


----------



## lilmackate

Mummy A WORLD of Congratulations!!!! YAY!!!!
10 you are on my mind :( and Amandas right you are so sweet and kind! 
Well I too had a touch of something bloody last night but with all of my stress down there trying to pooh I think it may be connected. I was very upset though and got the Doppler out and I heard it... my baby has a heartbeat still and it's pumping at 164 :) I am so happy!! I haven't had anymore spotting so that makes me happy! :)


----------



## mummylove

thank u all i cant stop smiling :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

congrats mommy!!!!


10 I hope you are doing well
and the rest of you I Hope youa re doing well too!


----------



## Mal

Well called outta work againt today blood pressure was 155/70 and that was just from moving from bed to my recliner. So I laid back down in bed on my left side like they recommended for an hour since office is closed for lunch at its still high 140/42 but i feel like crappies.


----------



## babyhopes2010

OMG MAJOR CRAVING!!! LASAGNE!!!

I actually feel like i need!!!!! it :hissy: and i cant find any :cry:

This picture is making me drool! :haha:
https://img842.imageshack.us/img842/3943/lasrb.jpg


----------



## 9babiesgone

thats how i feel about kfc's grilled chicken!!

I have been craving it for 3 days now going crazy.


----------



## andella95

mal - I'm wondering if your problems aren't related to top number being high, but the bottom number being low????


----------



## Mal

they seemed more concerned about my top number because normally my bottom number is not to low. They told me monday they are concerned about hypertension. But my nurse called me back and asked my what the last BP have been and I told her what I did to try and fix them and she asked if I was having headaches which I have been and tylenol does NOTHING for this headache ugh! 

Soooo i am making a trip to the dr now. thank god for keeping a log of my BP so I can show them what its been past 3 days, I just hope they dont admit me to hospital to monitor it that would really suck


----------



## Mal

^^^ i mean it wouldnt be bad if they admitted me cause it would be better if they could find out whats causing it


----------



## mommyof2peas

LOL you mean you dont want to be layed up in the hospital LOL dont lie! We get is. I just hope they are able to get it where it needs to be hon :( I took mine at the store the other day cause of you and then the worry set in. Mine was 127/74 so great..but it always is. Looking at your numbers scares they heck outta me...I went to school to do all that stuff. So I know what the numbers mean and am SOOOO glad your going in.


----------



## CandiceJM

Congrats Mummy!

Mallory-- Thinking of you and hoping they get your BP under control as soon as possible.

As for me, nothing to speak of really relating to the pregnancy. Hubby is underway tonight (he works on a tugboat in the Coast Guard), so he won't be home. I really don't like being alone at night. I feel like I sleep with one eye open, and I just feel so lonely. Sleeping is difficult at this point as it is, and I find it near impossible to get back to sleep when he's gone. I get so lonely and anxious! :( I'm hoping tonight won't be so bad.


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, ML!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mal

well just got back, they want me to continue to monitor it until my next appt. Said they dont want to put me on medicine due to my bottom number being so low. Said to take tylenol for the headaches.


So glad I am off for the next 2 days


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Mal said:


> ^^^ i mean it wouldnt be bad if they admitted me cause it would be better if they could find out whats causing it

The thing about PIH(pregnancy Induced Hypertension) is there is not something causing it except the pregnancy the only solution is delivery and your too far out for that yet, so the only thing they can do is put you on bed rest and hope and pray it doesn't turn into pre-eclampsia before your able to deliver. Sorry but that is the sad reality. :hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Mal try and stay hydrated too. Being dehydrated will cause your bp to go up too. Hang in there and stay on the couch! :hugs: Glad your off the next few days.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi ladies. We r still in hospital we go home tomorrow. Will also post pics. Hope ur all well.


----------



## andella95

I'm so happy for you Sandi!!! Can't wait for pics!

mal - i hope you get everything worked out with your blood pressure. it's really scary to be in that situation, especially not being very far along. that makes sense not wanting to medicate you with your bottom number being so low. 

....as for me...no more pink, i think it was a one time thing. ultrasound tomorrow!


----------



## Mal

well i am just gonna stay positive cause baby has a very healthy heart beat. They are not to concerned right now but I am just taking it easy. I have to work sat so I will see how that goes.


----------



## frogger3240

reeds....congratulations hun ...I'm soooo happy for you and can't wait to see pics...:happydance:

10 I'm truly sorry hun I'm here if you need to chat you can even text I know its hard and sometimes you just need someone to truly share your feelings with everyone here is awesome but just know I'm here if you need to chat...sending you lots of hugs your way:hugs:

to everyone else hope your all doing well sorry dont' mean to jump in here but just wanted to say hey to everyone.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Mal said:


> well i am just gonna stay positive cause baby has a very healthy heart beat. They are not to concerned right now but I am just taking it easy. I have to work sat so I will see how that goes.

I think as long as you stay "bed rest" when you don't have to work and seriously try and do NOTHING on your days off as long as you don't work too many days in a row you will be fine. My doc let me do that for a while. I hope your BP starts cooperating though, I remember how bad the headaches and seeing spots could get...it was scary at times. Take care of you and your baby. :hugs:


----------



## Mal

my problem is I work 5 days in a row and I am a CNA, So it makes things difficult


----------



## mommyof2peas

OMG mal....your a CNA....wll no wonder. there is no way your gonna be able to keep doing that and keep your BP down :( Good luck hon Ihope it works out! Bed rest for you! lol


----------



## Mal

well I gonna monitor BP for next 2 weeks and on april 11th they said they will determine what I need to do to adjust things. 


Yes I am a Cna I love my job its really hard sometimes but I love it. I have applied for a desk job at a hospital and hoping I get it. A friend works there and told her boss about me and she even said her boss would give me 9 weeks maternity leave so I am HOPING that I can get it


----------



## mommyof2peas

oh fingers crossed!! I did it for a few years as well...worked in mental health. It can be ALOT of fun. But I also know how hard it is too


----------



## Mal

I have worked in mental health too, I am in a nursing home now and to much lifting. 

I just wish i could quit and stay in bed lol but I need the money


----------



## mommyof2peas

I hear ya there!!

on another note...I am soooo freaking hot! everyone is freezing and Im sweating lol....I tried to explain to DH that is why they call it cooking a baby...lol


----------



## Mal

weirdly I am FREEZING right now but I say that now cause man oh man I am not looking forward to being pregnant all summer lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

I think once you get to like 25 weeks the baby starts to emit heat....for real I feel like Im melting. I used to be so cold...nothing could keep me warm. Now Im taking showers just too cool off....


----------



## Mal

oh I have my days when I am burning up. Today i am jsut cold plus not feeling well doesnt help and when the baby moves that just makes me feel icky I feel like she is rumbling my tummy


----------



## mommyof2peas

lol I hear ya there too! lol Amelia is at the great stage that she loves to roll around. So i dont get as many kicks, more elbows and feet now....its the strangest feeling to feel a limb roll from one side of my tummy to the other lol My whole belly moves now lol


----------



## Mal

that sounds cool, i wanna see my belly move lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

When will this tiredness go away its really getting to me now :cry:


----------



## 9babiesgone

my legs hurt so bad, i hate when i have a flare!! and to top it off, my husband isnt even home!!!


----------



## mummylove

Morning everyone we get are keys to are new house today :)


----------



## Mal

^^^^ oooh thats exciting :)


----------



## 10nottoomany

Mal, I hope your blood pressure levels out.

Amanda, I was giggling about your being hot. I don't know why, it's not funny. I guess it is funny, maybe more amazing, your little one can change so much.

Candice, when does your dh come home. I don't sleep when my dh is gone, but I do get online more when he's gone. I think I could use a little time with him away for a bit. Just to be.

9, where is your dh?

Pam, thank you so much for your kind words. I'm going to be fine. I need to stay positive, and I'm putting a lot of effort into that right now. Thanks for being here.

Katie, no more pink stuff, right? I should go read your journal. I've been online too much this week with everything going on and soon I'll get back to normal, okay?

Okay, no more sorries, okay? I love you all and I appreciate your support and compassion, but it's time to just be okay because if I'm not I'll never get another chance. I want another chance. Please pray and hope I bleed soon. What a weird thing to say, I know, but it has to happen and sooner is better than later. I'm DONE being sad, this baby will always have a piece of my heart even though I never got to know him or her, but even the babies that I've lost wouldn't want me to be sad. I know the ones that are here don't. They think that if I'm crying the world is ending so I have to stop it.

mummylove, I wanted to look at your chart and it's gone. Can I see it again? Just once more, pretty please?


----------



## ClaireMuir123

:hugs: 10. You're an incredibly strong woman xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe 10 :hugs: you are an amazing woman!!!!

my husband was out last night, with a few friend,s and my lupus just had to flare while he was gone. and to top it off, it is still flaring its ugly head today!!!


----------



## Mal

well I just dont understand this stupid blood pressure. Its 150/60 right now ugh I hate this. I am trying to relax and not do anything. Its just frustrating I dont want to have BP problems I want everything to be normal


----------



## Sweet_Alida

:hugs:


----------



## andella95

mal - the blood pressure thing is scary. i don't know how you're working as a cna! 

bhopes - the tiredness is getting to me too....I'm sleeping about 12 hours day (when I can) and it just seems never ending

so...I had my ultrasound today. measured at 6w2d and saw a heartbeat of 117. I'm worried that it's too low, but a lot of sites say that's normal?? I just don't know. Have to wait for the "official" report from the radiologist.


----------



## Mal

right now the job is my only choice, i cant really afford to quit


----------



## lilmackate

andella95 said:


> mal - the blood pressure thing is scary. i don't know how you're working as a cna!
> 
> bhopes - the tiredness is getting to me too....I'm sleeping about 12 hours day (when I can) and it just seems never ending
> 
> so...I had my ultrasound today. measured at 6w2d and saw a heartbeat of 117. I'm worried that it's too low, but a lot of sites say that's normal?? I just don't know. Have to wait for the "official" report from the radiologist.

Nope not too low :) mine was 120 90-120 is normal yours is great!!!!!! 

Mal :( I'm so sorry babe!! 

So... here it is
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKRfCeTddeY


----------



## Mal

where is everyone today


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im here :) Im always here it would seem. Im just trolling the boards. Not much going on today Im afraid. Looking forward to tomorrow as SIL and I will be hitting Costco for food for the shower On saturday. After the shower Ill be setting stuff up and getting ready for amelia, IE washing and putting away and what not. Seems like she is coming SO fast yet taking forever and a day to get here lol


----------



## Mal

Im just bored.


----------



## Megg33k

I've been gone all day. Nothing new here anyway!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am here, I was gone all day out with my mom!!!


----------



## Mal

I took some pictures of my rat babies today, and satin my recliner all day. its the only place i feel comfortable


----------



## 9babiesgone

sounds relaxing mal!


----------



## carterclan02

Hey everyone...

Mal blood pressure sure isn't anything to mess with..and CNA that is such a hard job..take of yourself and that baby first...

Hug 10..Keeping you close in prayer...

Amanda your taken showers to cool off I am taking them to get warm lmbo..

Katie there is nothing like hearing your baby's heartbeat..i feel blessed to get to hear your lil one today..

Andella the baby's heartbeat is normal and it was speed up the further along you get.. mine started out low but now is up in the 160's..

AFM with every bite i take i feel bloated..does that make sense like i have over eaten and really hadn't..don't get me wrong its not stopping me from eating lol but just makes me feel all yucky afterwards..I just hope this feeling goes away soon cause its really miserable..and I hope this isn't one of those things that get worse with time...

Hope everyone is well..
Mummy when do you go to the doc?
9 hope your feeling well!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!! I am ok
just really really tired.


----------



## Megg33k

Ugh.. Ready to join you girls in preggo-land! Can we fast forward?


----------



## carterclan02

oh megg i wish we could!!!


----------



## 10nottoomany

Well, I'm not really that strong, it's more like I'm a weenie. You know how when a little kid falls and looks to his mom to see her reaction? If she freaks and says oh poor baby the child will cry even if it shouldn't have been that bad. That's what I'm doing. Every time someone feels sorry for me I feel sorry for myself. It helped at first because I needed to think it all through. But now I've spent so much time thinking myself through the same circle and coming to the same conclusions it's just making me sad doing the same thing I've already done. I don't want to be this way. I want to be okay. Dh and were talking about bding to try to get some cramps going. We are to fly next week and I need it to be over by then. Bding I'm still having a hard time with that thought, I think that will get to me. 

9, I know nothing about Lupas. Do you have a simple site I could learn a little about it from?

Mal, I don't even know what to tell you about your bp. It just has to get better oryour pregnancy is going to seem so long.

Mari, thank you dear. Is the bloating related to constipation? That's miserable.

Amanda, I can't believe you are already getting so close. That's amazing. My dd will be in Seattle next week, I think. I wanted to have bows ready but she wouldn't like thst anyway. She's such a shy person and shed think I was nits for talking to ladies I don't know irl online. I can mail them. Do you like little bows or big ones? Did you get your ds training pants altered. Sometimes I just wo der how they turned out.

Andella, I think your baby's heartrate sounds fine, especially so early. I have seen that's lots of times, they start out slower and them get faster. I think you're fine.

Katie, I didn't get to watch your video. It's blocked after 10pm and I'm too tires to go unblock at the moment.

Megg, you'll be preggo soon. Yay!!!

Nite girls.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Megg33k said:


> Ugh.. Ready to join you girls in preggo-land! Can we fast forward?

Oh Please I want to Fast forward too :haha:


----------



## bbwardle

ok i know ff puts me at 3dpo but i poas this morning and got this amazing bfp


----------



## 10nottoomany

Nikki, congrats girl. I've been questioning if you O'd on cd49 but your chart never looked super clear. Anyway, you're certainly not 3dpo. Hugs.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Woohoo congrats bb!! So many new :bfp:s! xxx


----------



## lilmackate

Nikki! Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## bbwardle

can i come join u girls please xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bbwardle

ive not posted on fb yet as dh doesnt know so can u please not say anything yet girls xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'd say you're 10dpo, Nikki! CONGRATS!!! :yipee:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Nikki, Congrats hon! you've always been welcome to come say hello!! Just know that we have alot of baby talk around here lol

Mari, <3 you! :wave:

10, :wave: I like the big ones! And I dont blame your daughter lol Im pretty shy until I know someone too...Even with you girls if I were to come see any of you I would be shy for a while ( well maybe not mari, but you should see some of the stuff we talk about LOL )

Clare bear, Wish I could fast forward for you!! I wish I could FF everyones first trimester! That way I can MAKE sure this was the lucky thread!! lol

Megg, Can you start testing already! Im ready for pictures if ixxy 2.0!!maybe 2.0 and 2.0-2? lol I miss you come talk to us!!

mal, how if your BP? I hipe is starting to steady out! the last one didnt see overly bad :)

SB :wave:

9, hey sweets! You post too fast for me! I was just adding you and you posted! where did your profile pic go? It was great :D 
If I forgot anyone Sorry!!!1


----------



## 9babiesgone

10nottoomany said:


> Well, I'm not really that strong, it's more like I'm a weenie. You know how when a little kid falls and looks to his mom to see her reaction? If she freaks and says oh poor baby the child will cry even if it shouldn't have been that bad. That's what I'm doing. Every time someone feels sorry for me I feel sorry for myself. It helped at first because I needed to think it all through. But now I've spent so much time thinking myself through the same circle and coming to the same conclusions it's just making me sad doing the same thing I've already done. I don't want to be this way. I want to be okay. Dh and were talking about bding to try to get some cramps going. We are to fly next week and I need it to be over by then. Bding I'm still having a hard time with that thought, I think that will get to me.
> 
> 9, I know nothing about Lupas. Do you have a simple site I could learn a little about it from?
> 
> Mal, I don't even know what to tell you about your bp. It just has to get better oryour pregnancy is going to seem so long.
> 
> Mari, thank you dear. Is the bloating related to constipation? That's miserable.
> 
> Amanda, I can't believe you are already getting so close. That's amazing. My dd will be in Seattle next week, I think. I wanted to have bows ready but she wouldn't like thst anyway. She's such a shy person and shed think I was nits for talking to ladies I don't know irl online. I can mail them. Do you like little bows or big ones? Did you get your ds training pants altered. Sometimes I just wo der how they turned out.
> 
> Andella, I think your baby's heartrate sounds fine, especially so early. I have seen that's lots of times, they start out slower and them get faster. I think you're fine.
> 
> Katie, I didn't get to watch your video. It's blocked after 10pm and I'm too tires to go unblock at the moment.
> 
> Megg, you'll be preggo soon. Yay!!!
> 
> Nite girls.

Lupus is an autoimmune disease, I can get sick very easily adn it can cause me serious problems. I also have organ problems, chronic joint and muscle pain, random rashes, etc. there are a lot of symptoms. I dont have all of them yet, but I do have quite a few. I hope you are feeling better 10!! I am praying for you!! :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

congrats bb!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I could start testing! LOL I do own tests! But, they wouldn't be much to look at! :rofl:

I'm ready for pics of Ixxy 2.0 and 2.0-2 too! LOL I dunno what we'd call the #2 if I end up with twins. The Ixxies, maybe? LOL

There isn't much to report here. I'm on all 3 of my shots each day now. I started the 3rd one last night. Its a pain in the arse (because it has to be mixed since it starts as a powder), but it went smoothly. This morning could have been better. I went to far to the left and the needle didn't go in. But, I just moved over a bit and it was fine. I have my ultrasound Monday to see when egg collection might be. I'm hoping with all my might that MAYBE I'll be ready to trigger Monday night. Last time, I had to go 2 more nights, get re-checked, and then trigger. But, each time could be different. So, its all speculation for now. I'm just waiting. Either way, I'll be PUPO no later than probably Tuesday... If things go well, it could be before the end of next weekend... So, barely even a week.


----------



## babyhopes2010

omg did i just miss bfp :woohoo::yipee:

Oh and i just poas :shock: its lightier and now im all worried:dohh:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

bbwardle said:


> ok i know ff puts me at 3dpo but i poas this morning and got this amazing bfp
> View attachment 187752

Huge Congrats! :yipee: :wohoo: So very happy for you! I knew 2011 would bring a lot of :bfp:'s!!! :happydance::thumbup::baby::flower:


----------



## lilmackate

bbwardle said:


> ok i know ff puts me at 3dpo but i poas this morning and got this amazing bfp
> View attachment 187752

I'm so excited for you!!!!! Please join us!! :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

nikki :) When is ur edd??? drs should scan soon as it has its been long cycle:kiss:
drs will put u at nearly 9 weeks so they will have to sacn u :)


----------



## ClaireMuir123

babyhopes2010 said:


> omg did i just miss bfp :woohoo::yipee:
> 
> Oh and i just poas :shock: its lightier and now im all worried:dohh:

What did you go and do that for? Lol, don't worry about it, the further on you get the lighter the test. You're doing great! If you have anymore tests, throw them away or send them to someone else, you'll do yourself no favours by keeping doing tests :hugs: xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

dont worry babyhopes!! that might just mean you drank a lot of liquid, and you have diluted urine!! and it is very early right now, only 8 weeks along, you wont have a ton of hcg at that point anyways. I know I didnt, with both of my living children now. if that is comforting to you to know! Both of my living children, didnt have a lot of hcg at 8 weeks!


----------



## babyhopes2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> omg did i just miss bfp :woohoo::yipee:
> 
> Oh and i just poas :shock: its lightier and now im all worried:dohh:
> 
> What did you go and do that for? Lol, don't worry about it, the further on you get the lighter the test. You're doing great! If you have anymore tests, throw them away or send them to someone else, you'll do yourself no favours by keeping doing tests :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

:dohh:a momment of weakness in tescos :haha:

Anyway tested again and put loads water in it and got dark lines thats wierd,someone suggested it to me lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

just cried so much hearing this :cry: what a beautiful song...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=murYvyEzpUM


----------



## babyhopes2010

I DONT THINK IV EVER BEEN SO INLOVE WITH A LIL PERSON I HAVE YET TO MEET :cry::cloud9:


----------



## lilmackate

:) it is amazing how we love them from a positive pregnancy test!! :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv seriously let my guard down now and im sooo happy :)

loving this song :kiss:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INP494j92sg

"I Knew I Loved You"

Maybe it's intuition 
But some things you just don't question
Like in your eyes
I see my future in an instant
and there it goes
I think I've found my best friend
I know that it might sound more than
a little crazy but I believe 

[chorus:] 

I knew I loved you before I met you
I think I dreamed you into life
I knew I loved you before I met you
I have been waiting all my life 

There's just no rhyme or reason
only this sense of completion
and in your eyes
I see the missing pieces
I'm searching for
I think I found my way home
I know that it might sound more than
a little crazy but I believe

[repeat chorus] 

A thousand angels dance around you
I am complete now that I found you 

[repeat chorus to fade]


----------



## lilmackate

lol I loved that song too when it came out! ;) so counting my baby's HB from this morning it was 174!! lol WOW I looked online and here is what I found for normal ranges... so I am very happy! 
https://www.fetalsure.com/fetal-heart.html


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIfTuQMF75c


This was me and mums song we danced to at wedding :cry: loe it :kiss:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYF_C80wSng


----------



## Mal

mushy mushy guys lol. Today has been better have not checked my BP today just not been in the mood too. Went out to buy my rats more food, had some cramping and a really bad headache so did not stay out long. 

I really really need to start cleaning my house and getting it ready but I have NO motivation. I am tired of work and oH wont let me quit ugh


----------



## bbwardle

i have dr's monday whoop whoop xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

me too bb!!


----------



## 10nottoomany

:hi:


----------



## 9babiesgone

hi 10!!! how are you?


----------



## Megg33k

babyhopes2010 said:


> omg did i just miss bfp :woohoo::yipee:
> 
> Oh and i just poas :shock: its lightier and now im all worried:dohh:

Its called the "hook effect"... Your hcg will be too high for the test to process correctly and they'll start to get lighter. If you dilute your urine, it will get darker again. Weirdest thing ever, but totally a proven fact! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Megg33k said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> omg did i just miss bfp :woohoo::yipee:
> 
> Oh and i just poas :shock: its lightier and now im all worried:dohh:
> 
> Its called the "hook effect"... Your hcg will be too high for the test to process correctly and they'll start to get lighter. If you dilute your urine, it will get darker again. Weirdest thing ever, but totally a proven fact! :hugs:Click to expand...

i did and its worked how wierd,lol


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oh goodness Clare, you sparked a very weird dream for me last night. I dreamt I'd took lots of pregnancy tests but the lines were very light. So I left them a couple of days in the bathroom then dunked them down the toilet and they all went crazy dark! It was very weird and I've only realised it was because of what you were talking about last night! Lol. 

Hope everyone is well?

Amanda, good luck for your shower today, so wish I could come! Have lots and lots of fun!

I'm getting ready to go to my sons swimming lesson, it's his 2nd one ever and he's doing to well! xxx

Have a great day! xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

My husband has house with job they are yet to put half the bannisters up.iv been nagging him for a year and he doesnt seem to give a f**K.

Iv just fell down stairs :cry:Been in pain for last hour,i dont think i hurt my tummy.I just rang him up and he seemed to not care :cry:

What happens if that fall hurt our baby:cry:

IM SO ANGRY AT HIM :cry:


----------



## bbwardle

Awww hunni sending u hugs xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

My husband has walked in and is now putting up the banisters fecking moron!:grr:


Nikki wheres ur ticker? x


----------



## Megg33k

babyhopes2010 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> omg did i just miss bfp :woohoo::yipee:
> 
> Oh and i just poas :shock: its lightier and now im all worried:dohh:
> 
> Its called the "hook effect"... Your hcg will be too high for the test to process correctly and they'll start to get lighter. If you dilute your urine, it will get darker again. Weirdest thing ever, but totally a proven fact! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i did and its worked how wierd,lolClick to expand...

See? :) That's a GREAT sign!



babyhopes2010 said:


> My husband has house with job they are yet to put half the bannisters up.iv been nagging him for a year and he doesnt seem to give a f**K.
> 
> Iv just fell down stairs :cry:Been in pain for last hour,i dont think i hurt my tummy.I just rang him up and he seemed to not care :cry:
> 
> What happens if that fall hurt our baby:cry:
> 
> IM SO ANGRY AT HIM :cry:

Oh, honey! I'm sure your bub is well protected in there. :hugs: I'm so sorry you fell though!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Clare, I bet he would care if his but were to fall down the darn stairs!! Im glad he is fixing them though and that your ok :D

Im in such a GREAT mood today! My mom too both my kids over night so hubby and I went out for dinner together (ps movies that are out right now suck donkey balls....just saying!) We went to Olive Garden so freaking yummy! Cant get enought of the breadsticks. Then we came home and mooned about how we always eat too much when we go there lol and at about 1030pm we were off to bed. You know your old when you have no children and think" YAY I can go to bed early!!" lol

Woke up this morning to little Amelia rolling around. Normally its really annoying to not be able to get back to sleep because of a child you havent even had yet! But this morning it was just the sweetest little feeling in the world! Then I heard birds outside my window and for a second I felt like I was at the beach. Until the seagulls started fighting and making that nasty screeching sound they make while fighting over a bit of garbage. I layed there a bit longer giggling at my DH as he tossed and turned because the seagulls were making so much noise, but he was being to lazy to get up and shut the window. So I got up and told him if they were bugging him to shut the window , shut the window and came our to make coffee.

Called my mom up and she told be what a wonderful time she is having with her grandkids. Its been over a year she she has had my youngest because he had been going through that "I WANT MAMA" stage and my mother couldnt handle it LOL. So anyhow now he is playing and being polite and happy. I love to hear that, means she HAS to babysit more often now! lol

And later this afternoon is my babyshower! Good times with Friends and family. Today my life is good and I am SO blessed!! 

Love all you girls and I hope your days are just as happy as mine seems to be!


----------



## andella95

Amanda, just reading your post made me happy, too! Hope your day stays wonderful and you have a great time at your baby shower!


----------



## 9babiesgone

hope you are ok babyhopes!!


I might have a car. for the first time in my life!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey girls! Shower went pretty good :) Pictures are up on FB


----------



## braijackava

Just barely had the time to find you girls. Just wanted to say hi! I scanned the first few pages, but didnt have time for all 53. Oh and here are some pics of the little man. It is nice to have this thread were I dont feel bad posting baby pics.
 



Attached Files:







img007.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4









img008.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mal

awww how pretty... OKAY so i dont have everyones facebook. 


SO add me https://www.facebook.com/MalloryBertrand


----------



## babyhopes2010

braijackava said:


> Just barely had the time to find you girls. Just wanted to say hi! I scanned the first few pages, but didnt have time for all 53. Oh and here are some pics of the little man. It is nice to have this thread were I dont feel bad posting baby pics.

Wow u must be such a proud mummy!he is just perfect:cloud9:


----------



## carterclan02

Awe he is just precious!!! congrats!!

nikki Congrats!!

Hope you ladies are doing ok?


----------



## sbmello

Hi everyone! Glad to hear everyone is doing well and we have some new :bfp:! 10, you truly have a profound way of putting everything into perspective...thanks for always posting! 


I don't have much new info to report...things have been crazy around here. I have my followup ultrasound tomorrow morning so it will be an early morn trip for us. I travel 2 hours to see my obgyn (should be fun when I get to the 3rd tri) so we'll be leaving around 6am. I am praying to get great news and see a wonderfully healthy little bean with a heart aflutter. If you have an extra prayer, we'd appreciate it! 

Started heparin shots a few days ago and wondering how to avoid bruising? I am doing it just how they showed me but my needles are a little longer than the ones they practiced with at the hematologist's office. They're small bruises but not pretty! It doesn't hurt going in, it just burns for a few minutes as the med goes in, no big deal. Hoping this with everything else will help the baby. I'm still worried about my progesterone but I guess I'll find out in the morning.

Have a wonderful Sunday everyone!


----------



## pambolina21

Hi ladies! I know I'm not pregnant and I honestly don't know where I stand with ya'll....meaning I don't know if I said something to upset you...and I want to apologize if I did!!! The reason I'm here right now is that I already feel comfortable with ya'll and your knowledge and I could really use your help with a question...if you don't mind!!!

I am currently on CD6 and so used my CBFM for the first time and it gave me a High (I read the book and it said it's possible to receive up to 5 highs especially since the monitor doesn't know my chemistry yet) but I am also taking cheapy OPK's and they are sooo much more darker (not positive but so close) than the opk's I've taken in the past....So here is my question....is it possible to ovulate so soon after your period???

It might not even mean anything, who knows my next test might not even have anything there, I dunno, but with such a dark OPK and a High on the monitor I'm starting to wonder!!! Actually, I'm confused! LOL! Thanks so much if you read this and answer it....I'll understand if you wish to disregard this post.


----------



## Megg33k

Its possible.. but you could be building up to a positive and something more like a CD12 ovulation or something. Its hard to say. Can you show me pics? I might be able to give you an idea of how close you are to a Peak stick if you show me your CBFM stick from today.

P.S. I love your hair! :)


----------



## pambolina21

I don't have a pic of the CBFM stick but I do have one of my opk...
And thanks about my hair! That's an older pic so unfortunately it doesn't look like that anymore...lol....I should do it again though I loved the highlights!!!
I feel I should add that my phone doesn't take the best of pics and the line is darker IRL....
 



Attached Files:







opk2-1.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Megg33k

I think you might still have a little time left. I wouldn't get too concerned yet. The CBFM can give a lot more than 5 Highs prior to the Peak too... Promise! :)

Yeah, it reminds me of my hair when I've just gotten it done. Mine doesn't look that way anymore either. Same exact feelings... Need to do it again, because I loved the highlights. Its just so damned expensive to keep up with!


----------



## mommyof2peas

pambolina21 said:


> Hi ladies! I know I'm not pregnant and I honestly don't know where I stand with ya'll....meaning I don't know if I said something to upset you...and I want to apologize if I did!!! The reason I'm here right now is that I already feel comfortable with ya'll and your knowledge and I could really use your help with a question...if you don't mind!!!
> 
> I am currently on CD6 and so used my CBFM for the first time and it gave me a High (I read the book and it said it's possible to receive up to 5 highs especially since the monitor doesn't know my chemistry yet) but I am also taking cheapy OPK's and they are sooo much more darker (not positive but so close) than the opk's I've taken in the past....So here is my question....is it possible to ovulate so soon after your period???
> 
> It might not even mean anything, who knows my next test might not even have anything there, I dunno, but with such a dark OPK and a High on the monitor I'm starting to wonder!!! Actually, I'm confused! LOL! Thanks so much if you read this and answer it....I'll understand if you wish to disregard this post.


Hey sweets,
I cant speak for everyone BUT far as I know no body is mad at you :D Or really anyone else for that matter. At this point we are all moved on lol. We just wnted somewhere to post our happy thoughts and not feel guilty or like we are rubbing in BFP for the other girls that are still trying. Everyone is welcome at anytime. We are just trying to keep the PMA and get through the next 9 (or 10 depending on how you look at it) with a smile and no strechys lol :kiss::hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I so over did It yesterday at the shower. Ive been in bed most of the day sleeping. I got the worst leg cramp last night, it lasted for like a min an a half and I ended up getting out of bed and standing on my tip toes before my muscles would release. Today my calf is so sore that it feel like I ran 5 miles on it. Im trying a bath to see if that will help but soon as I got into the hot water my legs started to fall asleep. SO I dunno, not fun thats for sure.

All the fun stuff I got at the shower is sitting in the crib now lol I had meant to start putting some of it away today but didnt get that far. Kinda hard to clean and sleep at the same time. Some day Ill figure out how to do it though! lol


----------



## pambolina21

mommyof2peas said:


> pambolina21 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I know I'm not pregnant and I honestly don't know where I stand with ya'll....meaning I don't know if I said something to upset you...and I want to apologize if I did!!! The reason I'm here right now is that I already feel comfortable with ya'll and your knowledge and I could really use your help with a question...if you don't mind!!!
> 
> I am currently on CD6 and so used my CBFM for the first time and it gave me a High (I read the book and it said it's possible to receive up to 5 highs especially since the monitor doesn't know my chemistry yet) but I am also taking cheapy OPK's and they are sooo much more darker (not positive but so close) than the opk's I've taken in the past....So here is my question....is it possible to ovulate so soon after your period???
> 
> It might not even mean anything, who knows my next test might not even have anything there, I dunno, but with such a dark OPK and a High on the monitor I'm starting to wonder!!! Actually, I'm confused! LOL! Thanks so much if you read this and answer it....I'll understand if you wish to disregard this post.
> 
> 
> Hey sweets,
> I cant speak for everyone BUT far as I know no body is mad at you :D Or really anyone else for that matter. At this point we are all moved on lol. We just wnted somewhere to post our happy thoughts and not feel guilty or like we are rubbing in BFP for the other girls that are still trying. Everyone is welcome at anytime. We are just trying to keep the PMA and get through the next 9 (or 10 depending on how you look at it) with a smile and no strechys lol :kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

Alright...thanks....and I know ya'll are moving past it...I just wanted to make sure I wasn't invading....


----------



## andella95

pambolina21 said:


> ]
> 
> Alright...thanks....and I know ya'll are moving past it...I just wanted to make sure I wasn't invading....

Everything Amanda said PLUS the fact that technically the other thread is in the testing gallery, and a LOT of women who are TTC go in there and might not want to see all of the pregnancy talk - not just those of you who are "regulars." It just seemed to be the most sensitive thing to do for everyone, not just people who regularly post in that thread. :thumbup:


----------



## lilmackate

Pam I wish I knew I have no clue about the monitor.... But I'd say your opks are fine I noticed mine would get dark then fade then get dark then positive for about a week and a half time span.... I'm sorry I'm not much help :(
Everyone is welcome here and no one is upset here...when things blow up it's hard to stick around.
Afm.... yuck! I'm not feeling well and I'm still so tired..... Please be here soon second tri!


----------



## lilmackate

sbmello said:


> Hi everyone! Glad to hear everyone is doing well and we have some new :bfp:! 10, you truly have a profound way of putting everything into perspective...thanks for always posting!
> 
> 
> I don't have much new info to report...things have been crazy around here. I have my followup ultrasound tomorrow morning so it will be an early morn trip for us. I travel 2 hours to see my obgyn (should be fun when I get to the 3rd tri) so we'll be leaving around 6am. I am praying to get great news and see a wonderfully healthy little bean with a heart aflutter. If you have an extra prayer, we'd appreciate it!
> 
> Started heparin shots a few days ago and wondering how to avoid bruising? I am doing it just how they showed me but my needles are a little longer than the ones they practiced with at the hematologist's office. They're small bruises but not pretty! It doesn't hurt going in, it just burns for a few minutes as the med goes in, no big deal. Hoping this with everything else will help the baby. I'm still worried about my progesterone but I guess I'll find out in the morning.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday everyone!

I have been praying for you! I will keep praying! :hug:


----------



## pambolina21

okay...thank you all! Enjoy your pregnancies...I hope that I can join ya'll soon!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies. Sorry I haven't been on much. I have to admit I forgot how much time a newborn took but he is so worth every second and ALL the sleepless nights. I thought I would share my birth story or what I can remember of it...I just copied it out of my new journal. LOL And I will post pics and I can't remember if I posted them already forgive me.

Well I guess its time to tell our birth story of our little Gunner Elisha...

We went into the dr office on March 28th for scheduled amino to see if Gunner's lungs were ready for a inducation due to some complications...the amino went perfect and we found out about 11am that all was a go and was sent over to the hospital to get it started. By my lmp we was 37+3 but he was measuring on the large side the entire pregnancy and he was measuring about 8lbs that morning. 

So we get to the room about noon and the nurse checks me and we are almost a 2 and 80% effaced. Since I wasn't a 2 yet they decided to start the inducation with cervidal to soften my cervix more which meant I had to lay flat on my back for a hour and that was awful. That worked and got me to a 3 and 90% effaced which was enough to start the pitocin so about 1:30pm they started the pitocin and the anitbiotics since I was group B strep positive. The pitcon started some contractions but none up high and all just a back ache and period pains...they didn't check me again til 10pm that night and I was stuck at a 3!! I was devastated...my previous labors went very quickly so I assumed this one would as well how wrong I was...so they turned up the pitocin but the contractions weren't much stronger...at 2:00 am I was still a 3 almost a 4 and completely exhausted. The nurse called the dr to either turn off the pitocin or break my water he came in and broke my water. Within a hour the back labor kicked in and I decided to give in and get a epidural so I could sleep. At 6 am the nurse came in and checked me I was a 8 woohoo for progress but Gunner wasn't tolerating the labor well and his hr was decelling with each contraction so they turned off the pitocin to give him a rest and put me on oxygen. By 7:30am they were setting up for delivery and they dr came in at 8am and we started pushing...Gunner was having trouble engaging into the birth canel and it was causing his hr to drop so he said we need to get him out so the pushing and the real pain began for some reason the epidural doesn't work for me when it comes to pushing and I felt it all. But anyway pushing was rough and I was on my back which I didn't want to be but with his hr dropping they wouldn't let me move...I was having problems getting his head out so they hooked him up to the vacuum to help which did and we started making progress. I was about to give up I just wanted him out when my DH Tj looked at me and said come on have our baby so I grabbed his shirt shifted positions as best I could and pushed with all I had...Gunner was born at 8:41am weighing 8lbs 4oz and 21 inches long. Tj had guessed I would have him at 8:45am and he would be 8lbs 6oz so he was really close. LOL BUt my perfect little man is here and keeping me busy with bfing and adjusting to the new schedule or the lack of one. LOL Oh I did have a tear and did damage to my ureatha and a very bruised tail bone. 

Well I really hope this makes sense, this is the best I remember it and with lack of sleep I am sure I am forgetting something. LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Love him, Sandi! SO cute!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck tomorrow megg. Xxxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

I think I told you in FB sandi he is so handsome! you did a great job!


----------



## Mal

aww how cute


----------



## 10nottoomany

SB, hope your appointment goes perfectly and I will be praying for you.

Pambolina, hi, for the record I never felt mad at anyone. Mad is a feeling I know the least. As far as your opk, I'm with Megg and Katie, you likely have a little bit of time. I have heard lots of ladies say their opks get darker, then lighter, then darker again for the real thing. That would be my first thought. Of course, it doesn't hurt to bd anyway. :)

Katie, you should be getting better really soon. Hang in there dear. You're almost done with this hard part.

Braij, he's absolutely stunning. I mean gorgeous. I'm sure you are so proud of him, he's just awesome!!! It makes me smile. 

Reeds, what an awesome story. Isn't it just crazy how everything can be so different than what you would expect? Sorry it took so long, but YOU DID IT!!! He's here and he's just perfect. Congrats!

Hey, another for the record. I didn't and don't feel bad hearing about pregnancy and babies. Even on the other thread, I LOVED it and I LOVE all of you. So another little, for the record, not everyone feels bad to see other girls pg and having babies. I'm saying this with a very sincere heart. That's jealousy that makes women get upset seeing other ladies pg, I'm not saying those feeling aren't normal, but they shouldn't happen when you care about the girls who are pg. Pg is part of ttc, and the ttcers can take heed from the pg girls. I say all of this, and I can officially say I'm not pg as of yesterday. Don't get me wrong, I do feel sad but about losing my baby. I don't feel any bitteness or jealousy towards any of my pg friends or ones who've just had babies. I understand being sensitive to those who it does bother, but when we let those feelings of jealousy and sadness rule us we are only hurting ourselves. There is no reason for any of you to feel bad about being happy and joyful.

Just in case I don't get online, I'm okay, just going out of town on Tuesday through late Wednesday night. I don't know if I'll have time to be on tomorrow, but will likely be back Thursday afternoon.

Have a blessed week.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm pretty stoked about all the pregnancies too! I've had a tinge of pain over being left behind once or twice in the last few years, but never toward those who have succeeded. And, I always continued to support my friends' journeys through their pregnancies. Their successes weren't the thing that denied me my own success. There is no finite amount of luck that we're all forced to share. We are all independent of one another, and yet each TTC success is a success for the whole of the TTC group. Each success lends hope... especially those successes that come after a struggle. Obviously, its always joyful... I don't mean its not. But, seeing someone succeed that has struggled is always so hopeful to me. Of course there can be days when its hard to see how many have gone before you... but that's just the hurt that's always in your heart. And, its not directed at those who have moved forward. And, there's definitely no reason for our success stories to feel anything but joy re: their successes! I know I don't intend to feel the least bit guilty in my next pregnancy. I worked for it, and I'm going to enjoy it! And, I sincerely hope my future joy never, ever brings anyone pain.


----------



## babyhopes2010

pambolina21 said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pambolina21 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I know I'm not pregnant and I honestly don't know where I stand with ya'll....meaning I don't know if I said something to upset you...and I want to apologize if I did!!! The reason I'm here right now is that I already feel comfortable with ya'll and your knowledge and I could really use your help with a question...if you don't mind!!!
> 
> I am currently on CD6 and so used my CBFM for the first time and it gave me a High (I read the book and it said it's possible to receive up to 5 highs especially since the monitor doesn't know my chemistry yet) but I am also taking cheapy OPK's and they are sooo much more darker (not positive but so close) than the opk's I've taken in the past....So here is my question....is it possible to ovulate so soon after your period???
> 
> It might not even mean anything, who knows my next test might not even have anything there, I dunno, but with such a dark OPK and a High on the monitor I'm starting to wonder!!! Actually, I'm confused! LOL! Thanks so much if you read this and answer it....I'll understand if you wish to disregard this post.
> 
> 
> Hey sweets,
> I cant speak for everyone BUT far as I know no body is mad at you :D Or really anyone else for that matter. At this point we are all moved on lol. We just wnted somewhere to post our happy thoughts and not feel guilty or like we are rubbing in BFP for the other girls that are still trying. Everyone is welcome at anytime. We are just trying to keep the PMA and get through the next 9 (or 10 depending on how you look at it) with a smile and no strechys lol :kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Alright...thanks....and I know ya'll are moving past it...I just wanted to make sure I wasn't invading....Click to expand...

:hi: keep bding lol and u cant go wrong:thumbup:

The reason i feel better here is i like to have a moan about being pregnant:haha: and if i were still ttc and pregnant gallery o girls were 'complaining' about :sick: sore boobies etcit would have mademe mad cos id been like :grrL u dont know how lucky you are x hopeu can join us soon x


----------



## mommyof2peas

LOL isnt it true clare....With pregnancy this AWAYS seem to get worse LOL you may have times of feeling awesome. Those are the time your body is thinking up it's next attack on you to make sure you REALLY do want this baby.....Every second hurts, but your body is always planning! lol :laugh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

LOl im so happy to be pregnant but i really thought pregnancy wouldnt make me so tired i feel like passing out,sick to my stomach is completley empty,dizzy pain full boobs were i cant wear a bra :grr:and im not even 10 weeks :rofl:


----------



## mommyof2peas

But On the plus side, just as soon as you think you couldnt never take anymore...youll be in second trimester. Your energy will come back. And your boobies dont hurt nearly as much. and your able to est "ALMOST" anything. 

through second trimester its mostly ok, except for being tiered from time to time. But late second and onto 3rd...Im getting BAD leg cramps now. and love back pain lol But I just keep thinking how much nicer it will be to snuggle my baby..


Just try to keep busy with "busy" work LOL

BTW all the dizzy and not finding a bra to fit...yeah that comes back lol


----------



## 10nottoomany

It's okay to whine and complain, those parts of pregnancy really aren't fun but they are very real. I know it doesn't mean that you didn't want to be pg. I remember thinking omg what have I done with my 4yo, I was so sick I swore she was going to kill me and none of my kids would have a momma. It's miserable being sick, and hurting, not matter how badly you wanted it. It's okay to say it, I'm here to listen. I may have to suggest some lemon drops, :). Like Megg said, you shouldn't let anyone steal your joy, nor should anyone else. I'm sorry you are hurting and feeling yucky, you will be to the better part soon. Pregnancy is hard stuff girl! Hugs.


----------



## Mal

So.... my bp has been getting better. Not really had to many times of it being high. But now baby is not moving as much....I just had to shake my belly a little just to get her to move some. Its just worriesome..... do the babies have days where they dont move as much? I wish she would just jab me really hard and it would make me feel so much better. It seems like she is sleeping to much lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

Nhs called scan on wednesday 11.15 :wohoo:
1 day 
40 hours 
2452 minutes 
147125 seconds 
Not that my counting :blush:

Rather scared it might be no HB :(


----------



## sbmello

Hi ladies...I hate to have to share this but we received bad news this morning...I have miscarried again. During the u/s, she couldn't find the heartbeat and it looks like the sac had collapsed. They are diagnosing it a missed miscarriage because my body hasn't realized it yet. It's still having preg symptoms and I haven't started bleeding. So, it's a waiting game which has turned out to be torture. I'm not sure how many times I can "untell" our pregnancy today, we are just crushed. I'm just trying to have some peace with it and I think this one is going to take a little longer. We haven't told the kids yet. I want them to enjoy this beautiful day and I'm just not sure how to break it to them. I'm praying that God will give us the right words. 

Thank you all for your prayers and support...I have another appt 4/15 to either confirm it's finished or have a d&c. I'm hoping my body will do it naturally as all the other times. 

I'm with 10, please don't feel guilty to be joyful over your pregnancies...I am a maternity and birth photographer and plan to continue. Although I'm crushed today and completely in shock, that doesn't take away the joy I feel for those of you blessed with pregnancy, ok? Don't feel like you have to hide your happiness.


----------



## babyhopes2010

sbmello said:


> Hi ladies...I hate to have to share this but we received bad news this morning...I have miscarried again. During the u/s, she couldn't find the heartbeat and it looks like the sac had collapsed. They are diagnosing it a missed miscarriage because my body hasn't realized it yet. It's still having preg symptoms and I haven't started bleeding. So, it's a waiting game which has turned out to be torture. I'm not sure how many times I can "untell" our pregnancy today, we are just crushed. I'm just trying to have some peace with it and I think this one is going to take a little longer. We haven't told the kids yet. I want them to enjoy this beautiful day and I'm just not sure how to break it to them. I'm praying that God will give us the right words.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers and support...I have another appt 4/15 to either confirm it's finished or have a d&c. I'm hoping my body will do it naturally as all the other times.
> 
> I'm with 10, please don't feel guilty to be joyful over your pregnancies...I am a maternity and birth photographer and plan to continue. Although I'm crushed today and completely in shock, that doesn't take away the joy I feel for those of you blessed with pregnancy, ok? Don't feel like you have to hide your happiness.

:cry:Awww hun Why oh Why do any of my ladies have to go through this :cry: Luff ya:kiss: take care of urself and sorry for ur beanie loss :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

10 and sbmello I am sorry for your losses. XX


----------



## braijackava

So sorry for your losses girls.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

So sorry for you both :( xxxxxxxx


----------



## carterclan02

10 and sbmello I am so sorry for you losses..I will keep you both in my prayers..
Amanda I sure hope you get to feeling better soon sweetie loves to ya
Katie before you know it you will be in the second tri and feeling great for the most part..seems like the 2nd tri is going way slower than the first tri did
Mal i loved looking at the pics of your rats on fb..hubby wouldn't let me have one but i did get a ginny pig yesterday lol..
Sandi I am so happy for you..He is way 2 cute..enjoy every moment they grow up so fast..
Megg fx for you!!!Keeping you in thought...
9 i just know everything at your us will be great!!! Can't wait to hear the update..
Andee how ya doing?

AFM I am doing great with the exception of no running water since yesterday and no floor in bathroom..:(Thank God my mom lives next door...The floor was sagging and hubby went to replace it and busted a water pipe which sent water flying everwhere..Hubby is working hard at getting it fixed but its all slow go..I have been overly moody and emotional since the repairs started..I know i should be thankful its getting fixed but at the same time i just want a hot bath to sit in and a place to sit my bootie when i gotta wee lol.. 
I don't have another doc appointment till the 29th..it seems forever away..Next week is V day for me and i can't wait to get there..although no problems it just seems like a great milestone to get to..
Its spring break here and the kids are off school its been storming all day here and have been under tornado warning..at one point we left the house to go to a friends because the tornado sirens went off..turns out there was a tornado touch 25 minutes from our house which collapsed a building trapping the workers inside...
I hope that everyone has a blessed day...


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm sorry Sb but :hugs: :)


----------



## Megg33k

So sorry, SB! :hugs: Gutted for you!


----------



## andella95

Oh Sb I'm so sorry!


----------



## andella95

I keep having nightmares about miscarrying. In my dreams, I'm just bleeding and it won't stop and I'm in so much pain. My mind is becoming far too consumed by the "what if's." 

As much as I need to have energy and feel great for school and work and my family...I'm secretly thankful for all of the times, like right now, when I feel like crap. It's not a definite sign that things are okay, but it's somewhat comforting. 

Still just slightly sore boobs, slight nausea (no actual puking! yay!) and this extreme fatigue that has me sleeping most of the day. lots of food aversions...nothing really sounds good to me, which is probably a good thing! havent' figured out what is causing this rash, either. it comes and goes and is pretty much everywhere. not sure if it's a reaction to my methyldopa or what, but i took some benadryl and it seems to be helping...other than making me even more tired than the lack of caffeine, methyldopa, and long work/school shifts. 

yikes! i am whining! i just have to do it. i have to let it out. oh, and my dh is complaining that he doesn't think we'll ever have sex again...but it's because my skin is so itchy i don't want to be touched! or hot! gr....

okay...complaining over. because i really will happily go through all of this if it results in a baby at the end!


----------



## 9babiesgone

carterclan I have been bleeding since last night, and went to the docs, and they said for sure I am miscarrying. an empty ultrasound with nothing at all to be seen. and my hcg was super low. it was confirmed. I got a ton of tests done to find out why I am miscarrying, but wont know the results of that, for another week or two. just numb about it all


----------



## andella95

9babiesgone said:


> carterclan I have been bleeding since last night, and went to the docs, and they said for sure I am miscarrying. an empty ultrasound with nothing at all to be seen. and my hcg was super low. it was confirmed. I got a ton of tests done to find out why I am miscarrying, but wont know the results of that, for another week or two. just numb about it all

I am so sorry!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, 9! :hugs: I'm so sorry, honey!

So sad for the losses in this thread right now! My heart goes out to you all!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks megg!! I appreciate it a lot !!

I am really sad to for all of us who lost !! (10 and sbmello)


----------



## Megg33k

I'm here if you need to talk, sweetheart! That goes out to the lot of you! 

My heart is so heavy tonight... So much pain for so many good people!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

sbmellow and 9 I am so sorry for your losses. I know words can't help right now and if I lived closer I'd give each of you a huge hug. I am truly sorry, I hope you can find out why you have lost your beanie and so next time it will be a forever baby. :hugs: Your in my thoughts and prayers tonight.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Megg you said it....so many losses/pain for so many good people...what is going on? I just wish everyone could have their forever baby without the pain. :hugs:


----------



## carterclan02

Hugs 9 I am so very sorry My thoughts and my prayers to you!! Maybe with all the test they ran they find out what is happening and I pray for an easy solution for the problem...


----------



## sbmello

Oh 9...I'm so sorry for your loss. I am trying to be strong, really, but this one has gutted me. We just finished telling our 3 kids (ages 8, 6, 3) and had to answer a lot of questions. It was almost healing in a sense, some closure. I don't think I'll ever know as I have so much crap going on in my body (hypothyroid, PAI blood clotting disorder, low progesterone)...But, after 6 losses, now I struggle even more with, "how many is enough?" Can I really go through this again? Of course, I would accept the blessing with open arms, but do I want to openly accept that this could happen again? Maybe, but right now I'm not at that point. In my way of grieving, I just have to know this isn't happening without any reason or purpose. I find that I heal the holes in my heart a little at a time when I share my stories, especially with women like you. If I can help someone or prevent someone from this pain, then I heal. If I can share my story to make someone else appreciate their blessing a little more, then I heal.

At this point, I'm just praying for it to be quick. I don't want a d&c. I don't want the physical pain that I experienced with my loss in July. I've never had to wait for it. I've always started spotting and it just happened. 

Your love means the world...


----------



## lilmackate

I am so sad!!! Ladies I am so very sorry!!! :( Please know I am praying for you all!


----------



## mommyof2peas

9 Im so sorry sweetheart. Im sorry for all my ladies. My heart is heavy. I tried with all my heart to make this a lucky thread. But I have to believe that if you stick around you will all get your forever babies!! :hugs: 

I found this and wanted to send it to all you mommys with angel babies

Tiny Footprints on a Mother's Heart

When a baby arrives,
be it for a day, a month, a year or more,
or perhaps only a sweet flickering moment-
the fragile spark of a tender soul
the secret swell of a new pregnancy
the goldfish flutter known to only you-
you are unmistakeningly changed...
the tiny footprints left behind on your heart
bespeak your name as Mother.

And

As a butterfly graces our lives with one moment's fragile beauty, so too has your baby's presence blessed you, and those that surround you with their short life, and unique spirit. May you find peace, and joy with each butterfly that passes, knowing that your baby lives on in the hearts of all they touched."


----------



## carterclan02

Amanda that was beautiful and very touching!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

btw i hate hate hate tums


----------



## babyhopes2010

dreaded getting on scales cos iv been eating loads :haha: when i havent felt sick.


iv lost 7lbs :shock: cant believe it :happydance:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'm so sorry for you 9! :hugs:

I wish I'd lost 7lbs Clare! I think I've put on about 1 n a half st since being pregnant! I just have to look at food and I gain weight lol xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

not long until my scan:wohoo:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

What time is at Clare? xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

11.15am im excited but sooooo scared :shock:

Never had scan before :shock: how 'full' does ur bladder have to be im guessing im 8 1/2 weeks so will it show up on scan :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

thank you amanda, and sbmello and all my lovely ladies. YO Umade me smile today, just for the fact that you are understanding and kind to me!! I thinkI have accepted this loss, and it does hurt, but I am trying to move forward!!! My husband wants to try again as soon as we can!! I am kinda sure this is my last try after this one!

I am so so sorry for your loss sbmello!! I can only imagine telling your 3 kids, must be hard, my kids are so young, they really dont understand what is going on. I think it is easier that way :hugs: and light and blessings to everyone!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'd say drink about 1.5 pints of water an hour or so before you go in. That should be plenty xxx


----------



## Mal

well I had an eventful night in hospital last night. (sense the sarcasm lol) Well yesterday and work I had a resident that was irate and she back her wheelchair into me and her handle hit me in my stomach really hard. I thought I was oka and then started having a really bad pain. So i left work and went to hospital whats frustrating is I wanted to go to my hospital but because it was WORK related they made me go to there hospital. 

So i get to ER and check in and didnt even sit for 2 mins and they came out with a wheelchair and took me up to triage on the labor floor. They asked me what happened and then hooked me up to a blood pressure monitor and a contraction monitor. and stuck with a HUGE needle to do blood work. Luckily i wast having contractions my bp was 145/60 when I got there and by the time I left it was 97/47. 

Funy thing is I had posted about how I was worried about movement yesterday morning and as soon as they but that contraction monitor on my belly i guess she didnt like it cause she kept kicking it and this is first time I had seen my belly move when she kicked lol. BUT baby everything is ok. I still hurt where I got hit with wheelchair and called my dr this morning but have not heard back from them yet. So i called in to work, it hurts to bend over. :( so just now got outta bed and I am now sitting in my recliner eating. I just still not feeling great but oh well nothing I can do about it


and to add to all this 2 of my friends that just found out they were pregnant both had miscarriages. I know one is really upset about it but the other one doesnt even seem to care and it really bother me


----------



## mommyof2peas

Pictures of my nursery:) The other half of the room is Williams. lol
1. Before picture, with William helping lol The crib had become my catch all lol
2. also before
3. and again
4. Bath stuff and a bunch of other goodies that wont be of any use until Amelia gets here.
5. Blanket Great Grandma made Amelia
 



Attached Files:







img_0217.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 6









img_0218.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 8









img_0219.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 6









img_0220.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 5









img_0221.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommyof2peas

more....
1. A pretty Felicity made her baby sister. I guess she told my mom she needed to make something for the shower a hour before they left lol
2. All Amelia's stuffed animals. And blankets. I love the pink one most and the lady bug is a pillow pet! In mini just like my Amelia :)
3. Bedding set. Also to the left is her swing and bouncer. not that you could tell since the seats are in the wash. ( I saved these from when william was little....Saved a BUNCH of money this way lol
4. My glider chair! I got this for free from "free cycle" All I had to go was break out the little green and get it all washed up. These run for 200 or more. Im not above used! lol And a blanket my mom made for Amelia with flowers and all
5. And the whole room put together :)
 



Attached Files:







img_0222.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 10









img_0223.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 10









img_0224.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 10









img_0225.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 9









img_0226.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mommyof2peas

Ok so I know I look goofy, Ive got food in my mouth and Im dressed the fool lol This is at my baby shower, theme Mad Hatter tea party :D
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mal

everyone sure is MIA today lol its not as talkative as normal


----------



## mommyof2peas

I know lol I was just thinking that! All these new photos and I keep waiting for someone to say something and no one is here lol


----------



## Mal

i know hellooooo out there where are you ladies hiding. lol 

I like your pictures


----------



## mommyof2peas

LOL thanks mal!!


----------



## andella95

I love your pictures Amanda! 

Mal - I hope you feel better soon! And I've been looking at rat baby pics, and I love them too, lol. 

I'm around...doctor finally called me back with my official scan results. They're so negative - "as of now, your baby is alive" Um, thanks. 

They might put me on baby aspirin & progesterone...will find out in a few days. 

Oh, and today I am officially 7 weeks! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Mal

wow how negative of them to say that


----------



## Mal

well a little update from last night I called my dr this morning and told them what happened with work and going to hospital. They had me come in and even though I dont have a bruise they said I have some muscle bruising. You know I got luckiy cause where the wheelchair hit me is where my placenta was sitting. I talked to about my blood pressure and the Nurse practioner that was talking to me today finally said you know your numbers look stresss related and asked me if I was stressed. Which opened a WHOLE bag of things, my hormones, being depressed and having anxiety and how I hated being around people. S
SO she gave me some info on depression and had me take a depression test and apprently if you score over a 9 your depressed and I scored a 20 and she said that is really relly depressed. So she prescribed me zoloft which I am gonna start taking tomorrow and I go back to dr monday and then as long as everything is good i go back to work monday


----------



## andella95

I hope the Zoloft works for you! I took welbutrin when I was pregnant with my son...but it tends to raise blood pressure and since I have high blood pressure anyway...probably not a good idea if I don't really need it.


----------



## CandiceJM

Hi all,

Sorry for being MIA lately, it's been a busy week!

First I want to say I'm so, so, so sad to hear about the losses that happened this week. There are few things in life more painful than this. My heart breaks for you ladies.

Mal-- I'm relieved to hear everything's okay with the baby. That must have been so incredibly scary. I hope the Zoloft helps :hugs:

mommy2peas-- Very cute room! I love little girl decor, it is so much fun! You've inspired me to share some pics of my little guy's room. We just finished it this weekend. We went with the nautical theme, since his Daddy is in the Coast Guard, and I just love it!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2580.JPG
File size: 100.7 KB
Views: 11









IMG_2581.JPG
File size: 83.7 KB
Views: 8









IMG_2582.JPG
File size: 101.4 KB
Views: 9









IMG_2583.JPG
File size: 66.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG_2584.jpg
File size: 78.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CandiceJM

I thought I'd share some pictures from my maternity photo shoot! A very good friend of mine is a budding photographer, and she did these for us. We're so blessed to have them to forever to treasure.
 



Attached Files:







196536_1941409733416_1187619767_2404099_3883938_n.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 7









199276_1941410053424_1187619767_2404101_2177024_n.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 6









207882_1941413173502_1187619767_2404109_4595007_n.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 6









208185_1941598338131_1187619767_2404428_5255963_n.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 6









208546_1941446774342_1187619767_2404239_4779618_n.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babyhopes2010

Our baby Beanie 8w +2 days :cloud9:


https://img17.imageshack.us/img17/3668/dscn1718ee.jpg


https://img847.imageshack.us/img847/8200/dscn1717z.jpg


----------



## sbmello

andella95 said:


> I love your pictures Amanda!
> 
> Mal - I hope you feel better soon! And I've been looking at rat baby pics, and I love them too, lol.
> 
> I'm around...doctor finally called me back with my official scan results. They're so negative - "as of now, your baby is alive" Um, thanks.
> 
> They might put me on baby aspirin & progesterone...will find out in a few days.
> 
> Oh, and today I am officially 7 weeks! Woohoo!!!

I'm sorry andella...not sure how doctors can take for granted how much their words can hurt or help. During our scan on Monday, she giggled and smiled throughout the entire time as she said "there's no heartbeat...." It wasn't until she saw me start to tear up that she handed me the tissue box and actually realized that this is something major. I'm just assuming that she was trying not to be dramatic and trying to comfort me. It wasn't but maybe she was trying. Sigh...I'm sorry, hang in there and I'm praying for you and your bean!


----------



## Mal

OH BH look at your little beanie weanie!!! 

I love the sailor room its cute.


----------



## mommyof2peas

andella, i cant believe doctors say Stuff like that. Mine said that we will have to wait and see it the baby was viaible. I mean who says that to someone who has been trying for so long. Sometimes doctors forget that even though they do this every day we dont. 

Mal, How you feeling resting? Bet it feels nice to just relax. Try and nice bubble bath (with Mr. Bubbles) and a good book. Or maybe trolling around BnB if you have a lap top :)

Candice, I love his room! I wish I could set up stuff like that but she is sharing with her big brother...and no way a 2 and a half year old will leave that stuff alone lol And your friend did a fantastic job on the belly pictures!! Your doing well with no strechys! I hate the look of my naked belly LOL even though I really want to get pics done I know they would bother me. Maybe with a henna picture lol :) Ive no Idea where to get that done though lol (and I love that lamb!! I got one for mari now I need to get one fore Amelia. They are so cute!!)

Clare, <3 That is sooooo great! 8 weeks and still going strong! I read somewhere on BnB that this is the sour patch kid stage...cause they look like little sour patch kids in there lol Now we just need to get your out of first tri! little steps :)) then from there gendar scan!

SB, 10 and 9 <3 :hugs: Cant wait to read your smiles again.

Katie, I miss you! how are you feeling? Almost to second trimester. Have you tried any of the things we sugested for MS?

Mari, Only a couple more days untill V day!! Its lhe little things that make us soooooo happy!

Claire, How are you doing hon? You've only got a couple weeks until V day yourself! I bet your little man is keeping you VERY busy :D

Megg, I saw on FB about your little eggs, or folicues (sp) Im not sure it those are good numbers, But Im sure you'll be GREAT!!!!!

Alida, How your you keeping up. Little toddler, baby in the oven and stress and worry trying to get everything dont for surgery! I dont think anyone would want to be around me LOL I get a bit nutty when trying to get stuff ready lol


AFM, Nothing new to report. Ive got a doctor apt and US set up for the 15th. So looking forward to that!. A bit tiered after putting the room together yesterday. But everytime I walk by I smile :) I was talking to mari and realized that if I have this baby the same time I had william , I only have 6 weeks left. Seems so close yet sooooo far away. Im almost more excited to be able to take my laptop and talk to you girls the whole time :rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Gender scan :nope: nope Team yellow for me :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

babyhopes2010 said:


> Gender scan :nope: nope Team yellow for me :)

Awww man, way to crush my bubble!!! LOL well you are way stronger them I am. I could NEVER wait that long LOL I shop for Christmas late because I dont want to have things just sitting there LOL I can never wait


----------



## babyhopes2010

mommyof2peas said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Gender scan :nope: nope Team yellow for me :)
> 
> Awww man, way to crush my bubble!!! LOL well you are way stronger them I am. I could NEVER wait that long LOL I shop for Christmas late because I dont want to have things just sitting there LOL I can never waitClick to expand...

:haha: My dh doesnt want to know gender so i cant or ill start shopping and then it would be obvious :haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Stash it at your mums house? or in the trunk of the car? lol I would never be able to wait...EVER! lol I dont even know if you could pay me enough to not find out lol


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'm ok ladies! Can't remember when I last posted here but I've been reading! I had my anomaly scan the other day and all is great - and still a little girl!

:cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

mommyof2peas said:


> Stash it at your mums house? or in the trunk of the car? lol I would never be able to wait...EVER! lol I dont even know if you could pay me enough to not find out lol

My dh said before we went in tell them u dont wanna know sex of baby
:rofl::dohh: im 8 weeks love!:haha:

iv got 3 months to pursuade him.haha,im thinking of getting 4d scan and get sonographer to slip with the ultrasound so we can see what its got :haha:

'accidently obviously' :rofl:


Lovely scan claire :)


----------



## mummylove

cant wait for my scan long way to go yet tho lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

mummy!!! Im sorry I totally spaced you had just joined us!. I sure did try to remember everyone :D I hope MS hasnt gotten you yet.....


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummylove have they booked a scan yet? x


----------



## mummylove

No MW wont get my details till friday but doc did say i might be able to get a early scan cus of aving 2 miscarriages in 2 years


----------



## braijackava

So went to the doctor today for Max's spitting up issue thinking it was reflux and get some medicine. Turns out the doctor was quite concerned, and thinks he might have pyloric stenosis. Which pretty much means his sphincter that empties his stomach into his intestines is thickened or closed. I have to take him to the hospital tomorrow morning for an ultrasound, and if it confirms that is what he has he will have to get surgery. I feel so bad for him. Really hoping that is not what he has and some medicine will fix it.


----------



## mommyof2peas

aww brai Im sorry hon! I hope its nothing..maybe he just doesnt like milk much? FX everything is ok


----------



## Sweet_Alida

braijackava said:


> So went to the doctor today for Max's spitting up issue thinking it was reflux and get some medicine. Turns out the doctor was quite concerned, and thinks he might have pyloric stenosis. Which pretty much means his sphincter that empties his stomach into his intestines is thickened or closed. I have to take him to the hospital tomorrow morning for an ultrasound, and if it confirms that is what he has he will have to get surgery. I feel so bad for him. Really hoping that is not what he has and some medicine will fix it.

I'll be praying it's reflux. My daughter has to have surgery Monday, minor one but it is still hard to watch them go thru the pain. I hope it's reflux hun. Hang in there and keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Candice Love the pics! 

Babyhopes I'm with everyone else you have to find out the sex! I could no way not find out! your way stronger than me! I think it'd be easier not to buy stuff than not to know! Good luck with that!

Mommy congrats again! Can't wait for your scan! 

Mommyof2peas - Love your nursery. looks like you have done a lot in there and your little princess is going to love it! 

AFM- Still getting MS in the afternoon:sick: My boobs have never hurt like this in my life and by 3:00 I'm useless! I'm ready to have my energy and appetite back! Well my normal appetite! :haha: I almost have everything ready for Alida's surgery. Trying to plan Easter Weekend...so torn. My uncle is having another service for his daughter(she died last month at 19yrs old) and a lot of family is coming down for it. He lives in Alabama and it's only like a 4 hr car ride but I'd have to get a hotel drag all the oxygen with me and find someone to take care of the dogs for the weekend(My beagle is diabetic and we don't have a doggie door!) So I'm trying to figure out if it's worth the money to go down. I really want to but dang so much planning and I am just out of energy for it all! Sorry to moan....:cry:.
My next appt is April 25 and 29 I should be getting scans at both of them! One is with my normal OBGYN and the other is with the specialist that will be following me for this pregnancy(perinatologist). So I will be seeing my baby every month! Yay! Sometimes twice a month! Yay! Yay! I have pics(can't remember if I posted on here or not?) of my last scan but it looks like a blob still so not much to see. 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful night! :D


----------



## Megg33k

Just dropping in to say hello... :hi:


----------



## Mal

i hate you heartburn......


----------



## andella95

I've started spotting...


----------



## carterclan02

oh no andella how bad?


----------



## andella95

Not badly, but it's exactly how each mc has started. I've been having sharp, stabbing pains too. Going to ER after work. My DH took off work to come with me and I'm afraid it might cost him his job. Please pray for me, baby, and his job.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs: praying everythngs ok,i had lil spotting around 6 weeks and bab fine x


----------



## mummylove

mommyof2peas said:


> mummy!!! Im sorry I totally spaced you had just joined us!. I sure did try to remember everyone :D I hope MS hasnt gotten you yet.....

Aint got my yet sometimes i feel sick but the tiredness as got me im in bed by 9pm lol


----------



## andella95

Just returned from the ER, where I didn't find out a whole lot. They did blood work and said it looked right for 7 weeks, but obviously we don't have a recent beta to compare to. I have an ultrasound at 9:00am. Currently light spotting and period-like cramping.


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Hi ladies..
I wanted to drop in and ask a quick question as I am 21 weeks pregnant and had an Ultrasound done on monday by a student at the local college who needed practice and she was great. The ultrasound went great and Baby Rylan looked great.. I found out that my placenta is anterior which I had already figured out as I cant feel him very often...Anyways I have been worried about Placenta Previa as mt Dr said that is something we will have to watch for this time since I had a placental abruption with my daughter..Anyways I had the tech check how far my placenta was away from my cervix and she said 3.5 cm and that my cervix was 5 cm in length..I am worried as my placenta doesnt seem very far from my cervix ...After she done the scan she asked when my next Dr appt was and I told her the 11th of April and she said to make sure I went...Should I be worried as Rylan is still very low...


----------



## mommyof2peas

Lovingmybaby said:


> Hi ladies..
> I wanted to drop in and ask a quick question as I am 21 weeks pregnant and had an Ultrasound done on monday by a student at the local college who needed practice and she was great. The ultrasound went great and Baby Rylan looked great.. I found out that my placenta is anterior which I had already figured out as I cant feel him very often...Anyways I have been worried about Placenta Previa as mt Dr said that is something we will have to watch for this time since I had a placental abruption with my daughter..Anyways I had the tech check how far my placenta was away from my cervix and she said 3.5 cm and that my cervix was 5 cm in length..I am worried as my placenta doesnt seem very far from my cervix ...After she done the scan she asked when my next Dr appt was and I told her the 11th of April and she said to make sure I went...Should I be worried as Rylan is still very low...

Hey hun :wave: I started with complete placenta prevea at 16 weeks. by 26 weeks it is low lying 2.7 cm I hope that it will move the rest of the way. Unless you have bleeding your just fine :) and as far as I know the norm for a vaginal birth for low lying is anything more then 3cm....so your just fine :) I think she just wanted to make sure you were aware that it was close. But I would be surprised if your doctor does anything special :D


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Thanks I just worry with this pregnancy because I kept telling the Dr's that something was wrong when I was pg with my daughter and they over looked me until I had a complete placental abruption and went into labor..And I havent had a scan at my Drs office since 8 weeks...


----------



## mommyof2peas

They dont scan you right away unless your bleeding. The best way to see the placenta is with a internal and you really dont want to do that unless you need too. So unless your bleeding they try to just let it be to move out of the way :)


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Thanks mommyof2peas I really appreciate the info...Just trying to be positive this time around and finding it hard...


----------



## babyhopes2010

andella95 said:


> Just returned from the ER, where I didn't find out a whole lot. They did blood work and said it looked right for 7 weeks, but obviously we don't have a recent beta to compare to. I have an ultrasound at 9:00am. Currently light spotting and period-like cramping.

all the best hopefully see a strong lil baba in there :)


----------



## andella95

So...as of now, baby is measuring exactly 7w2d - and 7 days ago the baby was 6w2d. Heart rate is good @ 160. Still don't know what is causing the bleeding or the cramping and I see my doctor again tomorrow.

And my husband didn't get in trouble for missing work, praise God!

I'll update if anything changes.


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Thats great new andella... You have one strong baby...I had bleeding and cramps at 8 weeks and it ended up being complications with a severe UTI...so I think all is well with u


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Fab news andella! I had spotting at 6weeks, 8 weeks and red bleeding and lost a clot at 10 weeks and thought it was the end.... and here I am! I'll be thinking of you and hoping your baby stays very strong! xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Lovingmybaby said:


> Thanks mommyof2peas I really appreciate the info...Just trying to be positive this time around and finding it hard...

LOL dont worry I totally get it!! I ws freaking out as well when I first found out...Mine was a bit worse then what you've got, but they were throwing words like bed rest and C section....at the time I was only 16 weeks LOL If you like its all in my journal :) Most of these ladies can tell you what a reck I was lol...


----------



## mommyof2peas

andella, thats great!!!!! not all bleeding is bad. My fingers and toes are still crosses that everything is just fine in there!! :dance:


----------



## andella95

I have a cute story about my son (who will turn 3 on Sunday).

I've been talking on the phone to my sister and not paying much attention to what my son is doing. I look over, and he has an old pregnancy test of mine and is holding it close to his face and squinting. Then he put it in the scanner and started pressing buttons and told me that he just wants to do it "like a grown up."

Apparently that's what you're supposed to do with pregnancy tests - squint then scan.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Andella, that is possibly the cutest think I've heard today! xxx


----------



## Mal

well today was suppose to be a fun day and its turned into me being constipated and cramping cause I have to poop(tmi) and mowing part of the yard. I just wanted today to be an enjoyable day and I am now exhausted and tired and moody. My hip hurts and one of my ankles has decided it wants to swell. 


OTHER then that I am good took some pictures of my hairless rat yesterday. 
hopefully no one is scared oy my hairless old man 
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/wilbur050.jpg


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oh mal that's a scary looking thing! :haha: xxx


----------



## Mal

oh no where did his picture go :(


----------



## mommyof2peas

its still there....its so icky looking LOL sorry again, I know he is your baby lol


----------



## Mal

but look at his cute dumbo ears :) lol


----------



## Megg33k

I love the hairless rat pic! I think he's absolutely precious! :cloud9:


----------



## andella95

Mal you take awesome pictures and your rat is adorable...and I didn't even know I liked rats.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

He kind of looks like Stuart Little at 60 years old! :haha: xxx


----------



## braijackava

Cute rat! We used to have a hairless female rat names Harriet.
Max's ultrasound was all normal! So relieved.
Speaking of funny kid stories....They were showing the house we rent to other renters today since we are moving. Me and the kids were just hanging out outside while they looked. All of a sudden I hear my 7 year old yelling at me out the window. So I hurried and told him to get out of the house. So he comes out of the garage kind of hiding in the corner with no pants or underwear on! Apparantley he was in the house changing and hurried and ran out when he realized he wasnt supposed to be in there. Im thinking those people are not going to rent here haha.


----------



## Megg33k

I keep coming in here to post and I'm not sure what to say. I don't want to bring things down. But, I'm sort of freaking out about morning. There's a good chance that I'm going to be told that I have to abandon my cycle and my heart is breaking.


----------



## CandiceJM

:hugs: Megg, :( why would you have to do that?


----------



## Megg33k

My E2 isn't rising properly and my follicles aren't growing at the proper rate... or they weren't as of about 36 hours ago. We upped my meds for 2 days, but if they aren't going again as they should be in the morning then I'm out and we have to abandon it. :(


----------



## CandiceJM

What's E2? I'm sorry, I don't know all the lingo :( Does this mean they can't get your eggs?


----------



## Megg33k

E2 is the hormone that the follicles produce. If its not high enough, it means that the follicles aren't responding to the drugs like they should. If they aren't responding, we won't be able to go to egg collection... which means no chance of a baby, and I'd have done 41 injections for no reason.


----------



## Mal

awe sorry megg hope everything works our for tomorrow. 



well my day hasnt got any better. im so frustrated ugh


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I think today has just been one of those days Mal. I had a pretty sucky day too. Hope yours gets better.

Megg I'm still pulling for you and hoping all is good tomorrow. I posted in your journal. :hugs: Your welcome to post here anytime. We are here for you and we all love you. If your down and need a pick me up that is why we are here. Your not bringing us down. I hope you get better news tomorrow. I hope you get to be PUPO next week. i don't blame you, I'd want SOMETHING for the 41 injections you have done. I know this is not a garuntee thing but there should be some kind of assurance that you should at least be able to get to ER and ET. I know they can't but you'd think with todays science they could. I am so sorry and I will keep the positive vibes going to you. :hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

andella95 said:


> I have a cute story about my son (who will turn 3 on Sunday).
> 
> I've been talking on the phone to my sister and not paying much attention to what my son is doing. I look over, and he has an old pregnancy test of mine and is holding it close to his face and squinting. Then he put it in the scanner and started pressing buttons and told me that he just wants to do it "like a grown up."
> 
> Apparently that's what you're supposed to do with pregnancy tests - squint then scan.

Oh my LMAO!!! :rofl: that is too funny.

I'm glad your scan came back good. Maybe their machine was better and could get more accurate measurments? I hope the bleeding stops soon. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, ladies. There are just so few places on this board where the things I'm going through make sense to anyone. I hope all the hoping pays off. I'll update in the morning.


----------



## braijackava

Good luck Megg! I hope everything goes amazing!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I dont understand it megg, But I'll listen to anything if it makes you feel better!! Good luck :D we all love you


----------



## Megg33k

Most people don't understand it. Even I don't quite get why things go this way sometimes. And, I really don't understand why it has to be me. But, I'm off to bed to dream of miracles. :/


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: Morning! Im in a rather chirpy mood :-= Maybe cos its FRIDAY:wohoo:


Thinking of u Megg :hugs: Hoping everything is perfect :kiss: x


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know if its perfect, but its better. Shred of hope. I'll know more when my bloods come back, but we might be going forward still.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Holy cow were did these come from -------->:holly:<-----:shock:


^^^^^^^^^^^^^
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mommyof2peas

They will get bigger!!! lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

Someone actually asked how much i paid for my boobs :rofl: i was like there real.iv grown out of all my bras in 5 weeks :rofl:


----------



## mommyof2peas

lol I popped the wire on my DDD bra last night!! Im not looking forward to bra shopping lol they arnt cheap!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im 36 EE already :haha: cos im so tall my boobs dont look like E lol


----------



## Mal

big tata's! lol i am still a d thank god but they are getting bigger


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oooh I feel the pain with the boobies! I'm normally a 38HH and they're so heavy and even bigger! xxx


----------



## CandiceJM

I'm a C now... but normally a B, it feels nice to have boobies, hee hee


----------



## carterclan02

Ladies I am happy with the C I know am..I want to keep them forever as I never had much there to start with lol..I love having cleavage and I never had that before ever!!!I am actually looking forward to them growing more..wish i could have that little waist and big boobs..but nope as soon as this is over i know the boobs will disappear..

Megg fx for you dear!!


You guys my pubic bone is killing me :( I think age has alot 2 do with how well you feel during pregnancy..I can't remember being this lazy or achey with my rest..Tmi guys but my vajj really hurts :(


----------



## Megg33k

Egg collection Sunday morning... Lots of reasons I'm not feeling very hopeful about it, but we're going forward. I'll let you all know how I get on.


----------



## braijackava

Oh Carter I hear you on the pubic bone pain. Mine was horrendous. I think it has to do with how many kids you have had too, cause mine was much worse this time. It is gone now, except for the random sharp shooting pain.


----------



## bbwardle

hey girls sorry been MIA hope your all ok ive been in hospital and bloods revealed miscarriage sorry to bring u girls down xx loving the scan clare xx and katie love to you all


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'm so sorry bb :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh no, Nikki! :( I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## bbwardle

im ok im glad i didnt post anythin on fb as explaining would of been alot harder but i will heal and things will one day look brighter if you girls dont mind i would still love to stalk you all and post occasionaly as i love you all to pieces xxxx


----------



## lilmackate

OH nikki!! :( I am so very sorry!!


----------



## Mal

^^^ i cant believe your 10 wks already wow time is flying by lol


----------



## bbwardle

Katie I love ur pic xx I'm doin ok surprisingly I'm sure ill get my turn soon xx


----------



## lilmackate

according to my US today I am 10 and 5 :) the actual US is in my journal if anyone wants to see it. My baby moves his/her arms.Time is flying and I couldn't believe how wonderful my baby looked I was floating out of the office :cloud9:
Nikki :( I am just so sad for you I know you say you are doing ok and I am glad to hear it. I am just going to promise to pray for you my dear!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mummylove

How are we all today?


----------



## andella95

Doing good here! Some happy stories...

The other day when I was bleeding/spotting my dh said to me, "I was getting excited about this baby." which, coming from him, was a wonderful thing to hear. His usual attitude is, "Yeah, a baby would be okay."

And he's being super-protective of me - he even asked - in all seriousness - if I need to quit my job because I'm taking on too much. He also ushered me away from second hand smoke and got me a cup of water because "it's good for the baby." 

So he's taking an interest, lol.

Had my official first ob intake visit - so far everything has just been related to miscarriages and dating and it's been really stressful. But they've now given me the books and set up my initial bloodwork and I am officially in as a pregnant woman!


----------



## CandiceJM

I'm so sorry Nikki! :hugs:

Crossing all crossables for a good outcome, Megg!

Andella, that is so cute what hubby is doing for you and the baby :) I love hearing stuff like that. And congrats for being an official pregnant woman! ;)

As for me, baby boy dropped last night. I was sitting on the couch, and all of a sudden I felt him move and I could breathe like I haven't been able to in a long time. Then he was very active (in a very uncomfortable way for me), for about 2 hours. He's definitely dropped! :D


----------



## babyhopes2010

OMG! i brought the cutest baby outfit today but thats it nothing now until 24 weeks :haha:
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-zeddy-parsnip-velour-all-in-one-hat/s0004482/type-s/


----------



## Mal

Im doing good today. probably gonna give one of the dogs a bath today, i got one shedding really bad so I am switching him to the yard and bringing one in. Swept some and cleaned a little. My house is trashed since I have not been feeling good past few weeks. I feel better today but I get wore out easily. 


My rat population is about to shrink got a 3 babies leaving and my adult female is leaving since she has turned in a pyscho. 

So I will only have 5 rats which one be for long cause 2 of my other babies are sold. 


trying to get into baby mode but its not working lol


----------



## Megg33k

Remind me later that I have POAS to post a pic of for you all. Its not very exciting... but its a faint BFP for the purposes of knowing my trigger shot circulated as it was supposed to. I know you don't get to look at test often anymore... So, I'll do my part! LOL


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'll remind you, I love seeing BFP's, even if they are fake lol xxx


----------



## Mal

So I think I over did myself outside, got to hot and threw up yuckky I am now resting in my chair. trying to relax.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Clare I cant see anything from the mamas and papas it takes me to their main screen never to what is trying to be shown :( 

Mal its sucks you over did it But Im so glad your sitting down now!!! 

Megg we love pics fake or not lol


----------



## Sweet_Alida

bbwardle said:


> hey girls sorry been MIA hope your all ok ive been in hospital and bloods revealed miscarriage sorry to bring u girls down xx loving the scan clare xx and katie love to you all

I'm so sorry :cry: I hope your okay. How are you doing? Hang in there your time will come. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I didn't get to take the pic yet, and I'm off to bed at the moment. Egg collection in 9 hours. NERVOUS!


----------



## bbwardle

im actually doing ok which is surprising i think its because i know i only have something like 8weeks to go before dh and i see the fertility clinic as they were goin to put me forward for ivf congrats to all u girls on here if u dont mind i would still like to post here as a few of u have become to feel like my extended family i love all of you girls you keep me going when i feel that i cant go on anymore be back on in a day or 2 to see how u all are xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck if you move forward with IVF, Nikki. You know I'll be here with ya every step of the way! :hugs:

My EC was today. We got 2 mature eggs... which isn't terrible considering that we thought the cycle was going to be abandoned. We only had 3 last time. So, as long as they fertilize, I'm happy with that. I'll know in the morning.


----------



## babyhopes2010

fingers crossed Megg :yipee:

Im 9 weeks tommorwo oh its geting more and more exciting :)


----------



## Mal

yay Babyhopes! and Megg.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Mal said:


> yay Babyhopes! and Megg.

heres my 1st pic,no bump meh :haha:
https://img232.imageshack.us/img232/4918/6w5d.jpg
iv lost 7lb so where did that come from :shock:
https://img153.imageshack.us/img153/2/dscn1766cr.jpg


----------



## Mal

aww your bump is so cute!! 


Well I have a dr appt today it should just be a follow up of my blood pressure. I am gonna talk to them about some really bad swelling I have had in my knee. Suppose to go back to work today and I am really not wanting too :(


----------



## Megg33k

Bloating. It happens! Your actual uterus is still pretty low down in your pelvis, but the bloating is ridiculous. It'll taper off and get replaced by real bump in the near future!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Megg33k said:


> Bloating. It happens! Your actual uterus is still pretty low down in your pelvis, but the bloating is ridiculous. It'll taper off and get replaced by real bump in the near future!

I know its not actually the baby its just baby bloat:haha:

Congrats onur embie :)


----------



## Megg33k

babyhopes2010 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Bloating. It happens! Your actual uterus is still pretty low down in your pelvis, but the bloating is ridiculous. It'll taper off and get replaced by real bump in the near future!
> 
> I know its not actually the baby its just baby bloat:haha:
> 
> Congrats onur embie :)Click to expand...

I figured you knew... but I see so many posts from people who seem to think that it IS the baby at 8-10 weeks... and it drives me mad! LOL

Thanks! :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol that would be a monster size baby! OR quads lol and im pretty sure i just see one in there ;)


Im off to make cherry Cake now im feeling a lil better/
firstly have to take dog to vets for his injections :(


----------



## carterclan02

yay meg!!! I can't wait!! Im super excited!!!

babyhopes :) love the bump pics..

its v day for me yay!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

clare, bloat or no bloat its cute as heck!!!

Mari, YAY for V day!! "baby steps" so to speak LOL

Megg, Also big yay for you!! Ixxy 2.0 is just about snug as a bug in your tummy! cant wait. Seemed like it went ALOT faster this time around :)

Katie, Miss you!!

Mummy, how you doing?

10, miss you and thinking about you!

Mal, I sure hope your BP is under control or at least your stress lvl has come down a little bit :)

andella, no more bleeding right?? I sure hope not :D

Candice, not long now :D how are you feeling? I swear I hit 30 weeks and all of the sudden everything is falling apart!

Claire, :wave:

Sweet_Alida, I sure hope little Alida's surgery went ok. I know you must be busy taking care of your sweet girl! My thoughts are with her for a speedy recovery! 

To our mommies(sandi and brai) , How are things? Are the little ones going ok? I know I saw sandi's update on little gunner...he sounds fantastic! how about you brai?


AFM, this is my HUGE 30 week bump photo...also have ultra sound and doc apt on friday to make sure placenta is 100% out of the way. Plus I get to see my little girl again!!!
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## carterclan02

Amanda your 2 cute!!!


----------



## Mal

ya my bp has been okay stress well thats another story. lol my dr gave me a fulll work release UGH! left dr and had an anxiety attacke and begged OH to not go but it didnt work lol


----------



## CandiceJM

mommyof2peas-- I'm doing really well, thank you for asking! It is getting so close, I'm so ready! Just uncomfortable sleeping at night, and noticing more Braxton Hicks and pressure during the day, but that's about it. I totally hear ya about 30 weeks... I remember when I transitioned into 3rd tri, I had some sort of crazy fluctuation in my hormones or something, because I had awful insomnia and anxiety. It did level out in about a month or so, thankfully. I don't remember having any of this with my first, it's amazing how pregnancies can be so different! Btw, I love your bump pic!

Mal-- I'm glad your BP is cooperating. But I want to send big :hugs: for the anxiety. Anxiety attacks are awful, esp when fueled by pregnant hormones! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i just brought bt200 hi bebe doppler-shall i wait a few weeks to use it x


----------



## lilmackate

I'd try it! Put it at your pubic bone and tilt it downward and then go side to side keeping it low (the doctor showed me and it worked) he told me the uterus doesn't leave the pubic bone till around 11 weeks so your shot of hearing it is if you are down. I hope I make sense.


----------



## babyhopes2010

ill wait until my scan on 28th :)


----------



## braijackava

Love the bump mommyof2peas!
Everything is good here, just really busy. We are moving from Minnesota to Utah the end of May, and my husband will start commuting in a week and a half. So we have been trying to get details sorted out and packing done, since he will be gone 5 days a week or more the whole month of May.
Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## 10nottoomany

I'm a Doppler pro, babyhopes can I come listen to your baby? I heard my last few babies at 8w 2-3d. I put the transducer above the pubic bone but angled to point behind it. Once you hear your baby you'll be wanting to catch a quick listen all the time. It's so reassuring before you can feel your baby moving.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im just afraid that i wont be able to find it and then panick thinking the worst :(


----------



## Megg33k

That happens to tons of girls, Clare. I can't blame you for wanting to wait. I think I'd be the same. And, I don't want any unnecessary worries in my next pregnancy!

P.S. Going to hopefully get knocked up in less than 1 hour now!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Good luck Megg! Fingers crossed for Ixxy 2.0 xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Hubby got me doppler hi bebe :)
I had root around and could find the odd 208 or summmit flick up :haha:
but not an actual baba heart beat :(
im not worried now im just like awww i wanna here me baby lol


----------



## CandiceJM

Good luck, Megg!


----------



## CandiceJM

Little update on me: I was having Braxton Hicks all day yesterday, but irregularly, which is nothing new. Around dinner, they started getting stronger and more consistent, more frequent. I ignored them. After dinner I noticed they weren't stopping, so I took a warm bath to try to make them stop. It didn't help. I tried walking around, laying on my left side, etc. They wouldn't stop. So, I started timing them for an hour. They were every 3-4 minutes on the nose. I called my doctor, they said to stay home until they get painful, and to try a warm bath (which I already did), and to have a glass of wine. So, I drank a half glass of wine, and noticed they started to stop. I went to sleep, woke up this morning as if nothing ever happened! Now I know what false labor is! I never had this with my first.


----------



## mommyof2peas

YAY megg!!

But it means your getting cloe candice!


----------



## babyhopes2010

tried doppler again :( Nothing! i think its broken :haha:
im going to have to wait another week arent i booo! :(


----------



## lilmackate

You have to be into your pubic hair to hear it just above the pubic bone and pointing downward


----------



## lilmackate

Ps my baby likes to hang to the right most times so try that then to your left and remember you have to angle the doppler


----------



## babyhopes2010

on the right it flickers up 208 and 171 or near alot but it wont come up for more then a second :(


----------



## CandiceJM

babyhopes-- Don't feel worried. At my 12 week midwife checkup, it took us, no kidding, about 5 minutes to find his heartbeat with the doppler. And she's a very, very experienced midwife! I'm sure your bean is just fine :hugs:

Megg- Are you knocked up yet? :)

As for me, I had my 37 week OB check up today. My bp is great, baby's heart beat is strong and healthy, no swelling, all is well. No dilation yet, but my cervix is softer than last week! Doc says my bouts of contractions are setting the stage :D


----------



## mommyof2peas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3qRxl9-TH0


----------



## lilmackate

Lol I loved it amanda! :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Well all of you girls have been very quiet! Don't go away! the thread will die and then Ill be very sad. Come on post about your day...:D

I have my US tomorrow :D and doc apt. Pretty excited.Ill be on to post the pictures soon as I can.


----------



## andella95

Nah, the thread won't die. Don't be sad!

I haven't posted much just because I'm going through one of the most stressful times of my entire life! You know there's a problem when it's too much for me to even talk about, lol. Lots of drama with my inlaws that might result in us having to move and both of us quit our jobs and my school. I'm probably going to have to quit both work and school and I'm both relieved and worried.

Baby is hopefully fine. Lots of cramping, no spotting.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Wow, sounds like you are really going through it! Well you know if you want to rant we are here to read any time! And cramping at your stage it JUST FINE! its just everything stretching and moving :D Long as there isnt blood


----------



## Megg33k

I'm PUPO... I won't know if the little bugger implants until sometime next week probably. My betas are 4/25 and 4/27. I hope its still growing and getting ready to start implanting in a couple of days.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Oh megg fingers crossed! I sure hope everything turns out great. I cant wait for photos of your test!!! It will be so awesome!


----------



## Mal

sorry been MIA. I thought my internet out was but I had a nice big blonde moment and realized my button on my modem was turned off lol I am such a dork. Things are going alright. Been working past few days and its been alright just trying to make it one day at a time. Baby is doing good she is getting more active


----------



## mummylove

Ive done that b4 lol


----------



## mummylove

How are we all?


----------



## carterclan02

hey everyone Hope all is well I haven't read up..computer is jumpy for some reason..not sure if it will even let me post..gonna have to try to restore it later today and see if that helps...


----------



## Megg33k

I see your post! Looks like its working to me! :) Sorry about the computer problems though!

All is well here, as far as I know. I wish I could gander at what's going on in my tum! LOL Hoping my embie is a blastie today and ready to hatch for implantation. FX'd! Its all very nerve wracking!


----------



## mummylove

I read bk a few pages megg didnt realize it was round 2 time :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee: its Friday :) :happydance::fool:


----------



## mommyof2peas

So excited for friday! start to a new weekend and scan and apt today :D


----------



## Mal

Ooo fun!!! I just ordered pizza hut lol


----------



## mummylove

My OH bought home chippy but couldnt eat it i only ate a few chips and a bit of fish the fish was awful it over over done so didnt eat it i cant eat anything else cus i know it will make me sick


----------



## lilmackate

Can't wait for pictures amanda!


----------



## 05mummy07

Hello girls :D got my positive today!!!!

How are you all? Missed you immensly.


----------



## mummylove

:dance:

I am so happy for u :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats again :yipee:


----------



## 05mummy07

Thanks Clare and Mummy :) 
Just got my dreaded AF day to get past on tuesday lol and then need to phone the EPAU to arrange a scan for 7 weeks.... EEEEEEK!!!


----------



## mummylove

Mummy can u ring epu and jsut tell them u had a mc and do they jsut give u a scan? I want a early scan cus of my mc in november but not sure if they will give me one


----------



## 05mummy07

When I had my MC in Feb, the sonographer said I was to ring her before midwife to get a scan at 7 weeks, 9 weeks and 12 weeks.
Not really sure, you could phone and ask, but it depends how different hospitals work.


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats!!! :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

US went fine. Looks like my placenta is 100% out of the way! :happydance: So thats good. Only got the 1 photo this time and I had to ask for the one I got! Amelia is head down already. Cervix looks nice and long. So not having a baby anytime soon :) but she is getting ready. Will be having a growth scan in the next 2-3 weeks. Next apt is the 28 and will set up a US from there. So Im thinking prolly the 29th. Everything is getting so close. Cant stop looking at her cheeks! She even blinked while we were looking! the creepiest thing Ive ever seen lol but was really cool non-the less :)
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks US1.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Sweet_Alida

05mummy07 said:


> Hello girls :D got my positive today!!!!
> 
> How are you all? Missed you immensly.

Wow! congrats!!!!!! I am so happy for you. Pictures of the tests??? I'll pop over to test gallery and find them!

Alida's surgery didn't go well. We were suppose to be out of the hospital on Tues. morning but we didn't get to come home until Late Wed. night! Long story I will spare the details but we are home and she is doing much better. Still not eating but not vomiting anymore either! I'll do a proper catch up later. She isn't sleeping much so that means I am not either. I have gotten about 10hours of sleep total this week! not all at once either! poor me! I am a walking zombie.


----------



## Mal

I got a kitty today been a long long time since I have had a cat. He is a Maine coon mix and is a hoot already. He is really tiny and young. only 6 weeks old but he walks around like he is the boss already lol 


https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/kitty002.jpg

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/kitty004.jpg

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/kitty007.jpg

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/kitty008.jpg

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/kitty009.jpg


https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/kitty010.jpg

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/kitty013.jpg


----------



## mummylove

awww i want that fluffy cat lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

cute kitty :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sweet_Alida said:


> 05mummy07 said:
> 
> 
> Hello girls :D got my positive today!!!!
> 
> How are you all? Missed you immensly.
> 
> Wow! congrats!!!!!! I am so happy for you. Pictures of the tests??? I'll pop over to test gallery and find them!
> 
> Alida's surgery didn't go well. We were suppose to be out of the hospital on Tues. morning but we didn't get to come home until Late Wed. night! Long story I will spare the details but we are home and she is doing much better. Still not eating but not vomiting anymore either! I'll do a proper catch up later. She isn't sleeping much so that means I am not either. I have gotten about 10hours of sleep total this week! not all at once either! poor me! I am a walking zombie.Click to expand...

:hugs:

whens ur scan hun?have u had one yet? :)


----------



## 10nottoomany

sb and 9, I'm sorry I didn't post. You both have been in my thoughts and prayers. Thinking about your losses seemed to amplify my own. Please forgive me.

05mummy07, I wanna see your bfp pics too.

Mal, adorable kitten. He already has a fiesty little expression.

Sweet_Alida, sorry your little girl's surgery didn't go well. I do hope that you can get some rest soon, you need it. Praying for her recovery and your rest.

Babyhopes, that's completely normal with the doppler. You may hear glimpses and not see a number, or see the number flash and not actually hear it. Where every you are pointing the doppler when you see the number flash, just turn your transducer kinda in a semi-circle trying very slightly different angles. 208 and 170 something isn't you, that's your baby.

Candice, sorry about all the contrax. I don't know why they call it false labor, there is nothing false about it. Why don't they call it practice labor, or preparing labor, but not fasle labor. You did all that you were supposed to, maybe next time down a big glass of water, that always makes a big difference too. I go through long spells of contrax late in pregnancy like that, it's not fun.

Katie, how are you feeling? Getting better?

Megg, has this time around been more stressful? I would think it would be. Your embie is beautiful, that amazes me.

Amanda, gorgeous sono pic, as always. She's a pretty little girl. Loved the video, he's a cutie.

My updates are on my chart, I'm a total nutcase. Losing my mind, I swear. I can't wait for this cycle to be over, I think I'll be able to deal better next time around.


----------



## CandiceJM

05mummy- Congrats!! :hugs:

SweetAlida-- I'm sorry you're so sleep deprived, it must be a very hard time right now. I hope your daughter feels better soon and that you can get some rest. Can anyone help you out?

Mal-- Very cute kitty!

mommy2peas-- That is such a great sonogram picture! I'm glad to hear all is well with the placenta! What a relief :)

10-- You're so right! It is all part of labor, so why call it false. Those contractions did soften my cervix a bit, so it all goes towards something :) I'll try the water next time.

As for me, I was a bit queasy and uninterested in food last night. It was a yucky feeling. I hope that I won't be one of those women that pukes through her labor and delivery. Ugh! lol


----------



## mummylove

The MS is starting to kick in blah


----------



## babyhopes2010

happy 6 weeks xxx


----------



## Megg33k

10nottoomany said:


> sb and 9, I'm sorry I didn't post. You both have been in my thoughts and prayers. Thinking about your losses seemed to amplify my own. Please forgive me.
> 
> 05mummy07, I wanna see your bfp pics too.
> 
> Mal, adorable kitten. He already has a fiesty little expression.
> 
> Sweet_Alida, sorry your little girl's surgery didn't go well. I do hope that you can get some rest soon, you need it. Praying for her recovery and your rest.
> 
> Babyhopes, that's completely normal with the doppler. You may hear glimpses and not see a number, or see the number flash and not actually hear it. Where every you are pointing the doppler when you see the number flash, just turn your transducer kinda in a semi-circle trying very slightly different angles. 208 and 170 something isn't you, that's your baby.
> 
> Candice, sorry about all the contrax. I don't know why they call it false labor, there is nothing false about it. Why don't they call it practice labor, or preparing labor, but not fasle labor. You did all that you were supposed to, maybe next time down a big glass of water, that always makes a big difference too. I go through long spells of contrax late in pregnancy like that, it's not fun.
> 
> Katie, how are you feeling? Getting better?
> 
> Megg, has this time around been more stressful? I would think it would be. Your embie is beautiful, that amazes me.
> 
> Amanda, gorgeous sono pic, as always. She's a pretty little girl. Loved the video, he's a cutie.
> 
> My updates are on my chart, I'm a total nutcase. Losing my mind, I swear. I can't wait for this cycle to be over, I think I'll be able to deal better next time around.

Not sure about the chart... Sometimes the first after a loss is a bit wacky! :hugs:

Yes... Much more stressful! There feels like there's tons more riding on it this time! Thank you! I'm proud of my little bundle of cells! I just hope that its growing and hatching and implanting!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I promised test pics and never followed through. Sorry! World's worst BFP... because I should have waited about 1.5 days after my shot to test instead of 9 hours. But the faint line is enough to tell me it made it into my body. So, that was good enough for me. The BFN under it is from today to prove that the trigger is out of my system. So, anything I get from here on out (if I get a BFP) will be real. Sorry they aren't more exciting!
 



Attached Files:







0409 fake bfp & 0416 BFN edited.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## 10nottoomany

Candice, no puking in labor, it's just not allowed. I wish. Phenergan is nice. Really though, if you puke it pushes your baby lots lower. Just try not to pee on your feet. Sorry, that part isn't fun but holding your baby is and you're getting so much closer.

Megg, your little bundle of cells is simply beautiful. You seem more intense this time. I wish it were easy. Soon you'll know though, I wish I could make the time go by faster for a bit.

I am unsure what to think about o this time, I felt like I did already... O pains, ferning and cm decreased and a temp rise. Then I felt it all all over again on the other side, ferning came back and everything. Now I'm cramping so hard I feel useless to do anything. I can't blame this on the Femara because I didn't take it. I did soy though, and maca.


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I had answers for you, 10! Hopefully it get clearer soon.

I am more intense this time. Last time, I was sure it wouldn't work. This time, I know it COULD work. So, I feel like there's more hope and more room for heartbreak this time.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Hey Girls. Sorry for not being around much. Been so busy with Alida. Her recovery is going a lot slower than expected. She finally took a bite of food yesterday after a week of not eating! I think she is finally on the right road to recovery! finally! 
I haven't had a proper catch up and won't be able to until later. But I am back and will hopefully catch up soon! :D


----------



## Sweet_Alida

babyhopes2010 said:


> Sweet_Alida said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05mummy07 said:
> 
> 
> Hello girls :D got my positive today!!!!
> 
> How are you all? Missed you immensly.
> 
> Wow! congrats!!!!!! I am so happy for you. Pictures of the tests??? I'll pop over to test gallery and find them!
> 
> Alida's surgery didn't go well. We were suppose to be out of the hospital on Tues. morning but we didn't get to come home until Late Wed. night! Long story I will spare the details but we are home and she is doing much better. Still not eating but not vomiting anymore either! I'll do a proper catch up later. She isn't sleeping much so that means I am not either. I have gotten about 10hours of sleep total this week! not all at once either! poor me! I am a walking zombie.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> whens ur scan hun?have u had one yet? :)Click to expand...

I've had 3 scans if you can believe that! LOL! My next appt and scan is April 25 and 29th. I have been referred to a perinatologist because of the complications I had with Alida's pregnancy at the end and my family history of IUGR. I see my OB on the 25th they may or may not do a scan and then I see the specialist on the 29th they will do a scan. I will get scans every month! :D yay! but I'm afraid I'm going to get sick of seeing 2 docs every month. Small price to pay for a healthy baby though.
when is your scan? We are all so close in EDD's! I can't wait to hit 2nd tri and be done with the MS:sick:! I am ready to get my appetite back and energy too!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Megg I'm so glad you got the BFN now we can anxiously wait for it to turn positive again! :D 

10 I'm sorry your having trouble this cycle. I hope it all gets sorted out soon. :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

:blush::blush::blush: Had a bit of a moment yesterday at the store. I had to let out the tiniest of toots while walking through the store...and it smelled like some one died! I mean honest it was soooo little. Just after a couple with a brand new baby walked by. just as my daughter started to smell my little ity bitty toot and said "someone has a pooper" and covered her nose!! I was so embarrased. I told her shhhhhh....I didnt tell hubby or her that the fart was me until AFTER we got home LOL:blush::blush:


----------



## Mal

haha thats funny lol


----------



## 05mummy07

Sorry for the delayed photo, was at the seaside yesterday :)
It's not a great pic I'm afraid, but it's very pink irl, as are all the others :D super excited to be in this position again!!!

https://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp149/starxmaterial_x/IMG00184-20110415-1537-1.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im having scan on 7th May a private one as im not allowed one on nhs until 20 weeks :(
BUT i had scan nearly 2 weeks ago everything was fine.....the last 2 weeks have gone quick.]
THEN have my holiday 11th may for 10 days :happydance:


----------



## mummylove

Why wont they let u av the 12 week one babyhopes


----------



## carterclan02

Guys I am paranoid...I have had alot of swelling today and i have so been on taking my bloodpressure..When i first took it is prehypertensive..not to much concern there but when i took it just a min ago it was 131/91 and im only 25 weeks pregnant..I had preeclampsia with my daughter and im very very worried...could it just be one of those days or should i totally freak out?


----------



## mommyof2peas

LOL I notice that you didnt ask me on FB. lol I think it depends on what you've eaten today. I would take it every hour. Also take some time to rest. If it stays that high I would give a call...with your history it isnt something to mess with. Thats for sure


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies!! How is everyone?? I am sorry I am a horrible stalker on here. I just can't seem to find time to BNB much lately. Gunner keeps me very busy...we have been having trouble BFIng all of a sudden and I got mastitis...OUCH!! He is nursing for a hour at a time then I still have to supplement formula...so I feel like I always have a boob out. LOL


----------



## 10nottoomany

Reeds, nice to see you. I totally understand that he's keeping you busy, that's just what they do. Do you have someone to help you with breastfeeding? Mastitis is so painful, I'm assuming you already saw your dr. It can be caused from an improper latch and him not completely emptying the breast. The dr should give you antibiotics and it should help quickly. Watch for signs of yeast though, yeast on your nipples is more painful than mastitis and easy to treat, although difficult to recognize.

I have lots of breastfeeding experience and did some work helping breastfeeding moms. I don't want to discourage you but the more you supplement the less milk you will have. If you let him use you as a pacifier it will increase your milk. You are never truly empty because you are always making milk. So if you can stand for him to be attached more, who cares if you always have a boob out, that's what they're for anyway. Stopping the supplements will be good for you both. He will be more hungry at first but within a few days it will start balancing out.

I know it's hard and it's scary to just stop the supplements. I'm not telling you to do anythng I haven't done myself. My youngest was too early and the nicu insisted on using bottles even with breastmilk so they could measure what he was getting. He was just a few ounces over 5 pounds when we left and in that first week homehe went just under 5 pounds. It was scary, but I knew what we had to do to reverse the not so good path we were on. It was scary because he was already too tiny and didn't have extra weight to play with. I basically did nothing but try to get him to nurse for 2 weeks before he caught on enough to actually understand his part.

I guess I'm just saying consider what is important to you. If you want that long term nursing then ditch the supplements and just understand it's going to take being a pacifier, at least for now. I hope that your dr or midwife is taking food care of you and the mastitis will be behind you soon.

Mari, I know nothing about the bp stuff and considering you've had problems with it before I think you should call your dr. Good luck and keep us updated.

Amanda, no more tooting girl. :)

Beautiful bfp 05mummy07! Congrats!

Sweet Alida, praying for Alida's recovery and your rest.

Megg, how's the hatchng going? Thinking about you.

Katie, hi.

Night.


----------



## babyhopes2010

cos i dont want NT scan so they wont give me regular one :(

Im an officially a prune today :wohoo:


----------



## mummylove

woo i rang epu and i av a scan for next tuesday :)


----------



## Megg33k

I'd so take the NT scan just to get the scan! LOL Maybe that's me being daft though?

Hoping all is well with me. Not testing until Wed at 10dpo, and that's still a bit early. So, I dunno. Betas in 1 week.


----------



## babyhopes2010

scan 7th may 13 weeks and 28th June my nhs 20 week scan! That doesnt seem all that long away :)


----------



## mummylove

Im feeling so sick :(


----------



## 10nottoomany

Sorry mummlove. Try some lemon drops???


----------



## Mal

I think I have a stomach bug. Been throwing up all day and finally ate something and hoping it will stay down. :(


----------



## mummylove

10nottoomany said:


> Sorry mummlove. Try some lemon drops???


Dont like them 

Can only seem to eat light things. Did av a McDonald's breakfast today but felt sick afterwards


----------



## lilmackate

Mummy I know that feeling :( sorry sweetie... it gets better!

Congratulations beckie!

Sorry I suck these days ladies...i usually read but I'm so tired posting takes energy lol I know I'm lazy. :)

Hi 10!!

Don't miss me amanda I'm still here! :kiss:


----------



## mummylove

My mouth is so dry i always want to drink but im sick of squash. Anyone got any other ideas wot i can drink?


----------



## mommyof2peas

mummylove said:


> My mouth is so dry i always want to drink but im sick of squash. Anyone got any other ideas wot i can drink?

Ive been living off of iced tea. Just get a jug with hot water...about 6 tea bags , let them seep then put it in the fridge :) Add lemon or sugar to taste :) Its a bit better then water>:thumbup:


----------



## 05mummy07

I did my first digi today, and have completely skipped 1-2 it showed a lovely 2-3 hehe :D I bought two, dipped one and it didn't do anything except the refer to instructions sign, would I be able to claim a test back for that or not? It says in the booklet that a fault through not dipping properly but I followed the instructions perfectly!


----------



## 10nottoomany

Amanda has a great idea, the sugar will give you a few calories and somehow tea can be settling. But... I'm going to suggest reducing the tea.

You shouldn't have more than 300mg of caffeine, it can hurt your baby especially so early. Doesn't mean it will though and not getting fluids can be harmful too. Choose the lesser risk depending on how bad you feel.

Just to understand how much caffeine is in tea, I just looked this up so I'm going off the top of my head.

1 tea bag steeped for 2 minutes has 238mg caffeine
1 tea bag steeped for 5 minutes has 402mg caffeine

Ginger snaps are supposed to be good for ms, I can't eat them. Can you suck on other sour candies? What about peppermint candies? Gatorade? Watered down is better. Have you tried saltiness crackers? Plain baked chicken breast is a pretty gentle protein, baked potatoes sometimes go down okay.

I'm the worlds worst with ms, I end up in the hospital because I can't hold anything down and get dehydrated. If it's too bad, go talk to your dr. Zofran does wonders and Phenergan is a good last resort. My midwives recommended Unisom and B-12. I would only do a half of a Unisom. It works the same as Phenergan, if your knocked out asleep you aren't throwing up so that must be good. The downside of sleeping through it is you also aren't drinking. 

How about suckers? Blow pops are tart.

I really hope that you find something that works. Ms is miserable, I'd prefer labor to being sick.

Hugs.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I have decaf tea :D And I didnt start drinking the tea until well into the second tri since I had some pretty bad MS. I did tell my doc about the tea and he didnt seem concerned. In fact he sounded pretty happy about it since it was keeping fluids in me :) Also I feel like Im getting a bit of summer drinking iced tea. :D


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I have to admit I still have 1 to 2 cokes a day. I used to drink twice that much. I don't have one every day, but they help with my headaches. I think as long as you can drink enough water and don't over due the caffeine you'll be fine. 
Decaf tea is fine. But just remember that Tea/coffee will dehydrate you too. Something to do with the tea leaves??? That is what they taught us in school at least. But once again, something is better than nothing! I can't drink water. It taste metallic to me...YUCK. I've been drinking Gatorade. You can also try Ginger ale made with real Ginger that is suppose to help with the MS. Not much helped mine except the meds the doctor gave me. Good LUck


----------



## Megg33k

Gatorade dehydrates you... I don't know that its a good choice... :/


----------



## mommyof2peas

Life dehydrates us!! ROFL 

Im thinking as long as we are getting fluids we are better then none at all. I guess if you cant go with water its choosing the best of evils :D


----------



## andella95

hey preggies....i've been reading and feeling bad because i haven't taken to time to respond to anyone's posts. i've been sick and depressed and stressed. 

i am quitting both work and school - i gave my notice yesterday. it might be a bad move financially, but my inlaws are leaving for a month and there is no one to watch my son (dh leaves for work at 10:30pm and I don't get home until almost 1:00am). We don't really have a lot of options around this area for childcare, and i would so much rather be at home with my son, anyway. i just really strongly feel like my place right now should be taking care of my family - trying to juggle everything the way we have has taken a toll on everything - from the house to my marriage to my emotions. i feel relieved and scared, and would love to be able to find something else working day shift, but it's not likely, lol. 

I had another bleeding episode - this time was worse, but again, ultrasound showed baby is perfect. (On Sunday it was 8w5d with heart rate around 180.) So I made it to nine weeks! I can't believe it! I think my fibroids are getting larger, and I'm scared that I'm going to be one of those rare women who they cause complications for. 

That's pretty much all that's going on....I'm a mess right now!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Megg33k said:


> Gatorade dehydrates you... I don't know that its a good choice... :/

I'm confused how does Gatorade dehydrate you? I'll have to look that up. thanks for the tip though never in my life have I heard that. Well I guess between Coke or Gatorade i think Gatorade is better LOL! I try and choke down water but it usually just comes right back up. I do pretty good with water at night and during the night but during the day when I'm awake and think about the taste it just isn't a good thing! Hopefully that will get better. Maybe I should try Vita water????


----------



## Sweet_Alida

andella95 said:


> hey preggies....i've been reading and feeling bad because i haven't taken to time to respond to anyone's posts. i've been sick and depressed and stressed.
> 
> i am quitting both work and school - i gave my notice yesterday. it might be a bad move financially, but my inlaws are leaving for a month and there is no one to watch my son (dh leaves for work at 10:30pm and I don't get home until almost 1:00am). We don't really have a lot of options around this area for childcare, and i would so much rather be at home with my son, anyway. i just really strongly feel like my place right now should be taking care of my family - trying to juggle everything the way we have has taken a toll on everything - from the house to my marriage to my emotions. i feel relieved and scared, and would love to be able to find something else working day shift, but it's not likely, lol.
> 
> I had another bleeding episode - this time was worse, but again, ultrasound showed baby is perfect. (On Sunday it was 8w5d with heart rate around 180.) So I made it to nine weeks! I can't believe it! I think my fibroids are getting larger, and I'm scared that I'm going to be one of those rare women who they cause complications for.
> 
> That's pretty much all that's going on....I'm a mess right now!

I'm glad your baby and you are alright. I'm glad the bleeding didn't turn into anything. I'm sorry your having to quit school and your job but for the time being it sounds like your making the right choice. I know it's stressful. I'm in the same boat, but I am trying to get a job with no luck. I guess it's God's way of saying my place is at home with my daughter and to trust that he will provide. So that is what I have been doing....Trusting in God he will provide. Hang in there. I know it's not easy and being a SAHM isn't easy either especially if you don't get any breaks during the day(like if they don't go to school) but it's worth it. the kiddos are so worth it!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Sweet_Alida said:


> andella95 said:
> 
> 
> hey preggies....i've been reading and feeling bad because i haven't taken to time to respond to anyone's posts. i've been sick and depressed and stressed.
> 
> i am quitting both work and school - i gave my notice yesterday. it might be a bad move financially, but my inlaws are leaving for a month and there is no one to watch my son (dh leaves for work at 10:30pm and I don't get home until almost 1:00am). We don't really have a lot of options around this area for childcare, and i would so much rather be at home with my son, anyway. i just really strongly feel like my place right now should be taking care of my family - trying to juggle everything the way we have has taken a toll on everything - from the house to my marriage to my emotions. i feel relieved and scared, and would love to be able to find something else working day shift, but it's not likely, lol.
> 
> I had another bleeding episode - this time was worse, but again, ultrasound showed baby is perfect. (On Sunday it was 8w5d with heart rate around 180.) So I made it to nine weeks! I can't believe it! I think my fibroids are getting larger, and I'm scared that I'm going to be one of those rare women who they cause complications for.
> 
> That's pretty much all that's going on....I'm a mess right now!
> 
> I'm glad your baby and you are alright. I'm glad the bleeding didn't turn into anything. I'm sorry your having to quit school and your job but for the time being it sounds like your making the right choice. I know it's stressful. I'm in the same boat, but I am trying to get a job with no luck. I guess it's God's way of saying my place is at home with my daughter and to trust that he will provide. So that is what I have been doing....Trusting in God he will provide. Hang in there. I know it's not easy and being a SAHM isn't easy either especially if you don't get any breaks during the day(like if they don't go to school) but it's worth it. the kiddos are so worth it!Click to expand...

I agree with this. Im glad you and baby are doing good :D I quit my job to have this baby. It took a year to make her and now 10 months to have her. So money wise it is pretty tight around here. But If it came down to going back to work, or staying home with my kiddos....I pick staying at home. We dont get to eat out as much as I would like. Or go shopping for cloths at the mall. But everything we do NEED is taken care of. Its just a matter of making the right choices as far as what to spend money on. I was scared to death to leave my job. It was a good paying job and I had been there for going on 5 years. was almost at my three week a year vacation and everything. But I wanted another baby more then anything, and I know that the only way we could afford it was for me to stay home or take 2nd shift. I didnt want to give up my husband( not seeing him because of second shift) to have a baby. So I choose to stay home. after awhile you get used to it :D 

Also Alida as far as the water thing goes. Hav you tried a britta or some other form of filtering your water? I have a britta and also turned up the fridge...or down (however you want to look at it lol) to make the water colder. I noticed that I enjoyed it ALOT more if the water was ice cold. It also had to be filtered ad I couldnt stand it out of the tap :D As far as vita water. I was drinking that stuff until I read the label and saw how much sugar was in it...It really is nuts! I stopped drinking it just because I wasnt trying to gain 60 pounds LOL Far as Iknow it isnt bad for baby...just loaded with sugar


----------



## Megg33k

Ever looked up the sodium content of Gatorade? The reason IVF girls drink it is so the sodium absorbs the extra fluid from the follicular cysts to avoid OHSS. I only know this about Gatorade because they suggest us drinking it for its dehydrating properties in IVF. We also have to drink loads of water with it to make it do what its meant to. Very confusing stuff. I'll try to explain:

It works during activity for hydration because the sodium replaces the sodium your body loses while you sweat. So, it evens out... You're losing so much sodium when you sweat that its GOOD to drink it. But, if you're not sweating, you're just pouring tons of sodium into your body and dehydrating yourself further. Coke isn't great either.. no. 

If you could do some sort of flavored water, that would be best. Or even a non-caffeinated soda or tea.

Edit: I'm not trying to be preachy... I just think commercials for it are misleading.


----------



## mommyof2peas

BTW megg are you sure your in Gallifrey, last I heard that was blown up a LONG time ago LOL Plus they didnt seem like very nice people. You seem alot nicer then the stories I've heard about "those" people lol


----------



## 10nottoomany

Caffeine dehydrates you. Sugar can be dehydrating, even the sugar in Gatorade can dehydrate you. I think sugar is safer than aspartame though. I think Amanda hot the nail on the head, choosing the lesser or two evils. If you have to drink caffeine or sugar to stay hydrated then so be it. But it's better not to, of course. Decaf tea sounds Luke a great idea. I don't know the process the tea goes through to become decaffeinated. Does anyone know that? Again choosing the lesser of the evils, but if you have ms bad enough to not be eating or driinking to the point of being dehydrated, I still think watered down Gatorade is a good choice, diluted juices, and even tea when it gets to that point. A little bit of sugar in your drink gets to a point of supplying some calories and sometimes sugar can actually make you feel hungry.

Everything we do we have to make choices. Sometimes we have to do things that are not so good but it's always weighing the risks and benefits. I just wanted to point out the caffeine thing, it's said to hinder implantation and that seems kinda serious to me. Not that I'm not kicking myself for not stopping it say a month ago. What if? You know? Anything you can do to keep your baby is worth the effor if at all possible.


----------



## 10nottoomany

Beckie, I'm pretty sure if you called they would compensate you for the faulty test.

Andella, that sounds really scary. Is it the fibroids causing the bleeding? What does your dr say? Is it one of those things if you get to a certain point then it won't be as much of a concern? It sounds like you have so much going on right now. I think you made a good choice.


----------



## Megg33k

mommyof2peas said:


> BTW megg are you sure your in Gallifrey, last I heard that was blown up a LONG time ago LOL Plus they didnt seem like very nice people. You seem alot nicer then the stories I've heard about "those" people lol

Haha! Uhm... Perhaps I'm FROM Gallifrey but I don't currently live there! You never suspected I was a Time Lord? I'm a good Time Lord... I promise!



10nottoomany said:


> Caffeine dehydrates you. Sugar can be dehydrating, even the sugar in Gatorade can dehydrate you. I think sugar is safer than aspartame though. I think Amanda hot the nail on the head, choosing the lesser or two evils. If you have to drink caffeine or sugar to stay hydrated then so be it. But it's better not to, of course. Decaf tea sounds Luke a great idea. I don't know the process the tea goes through to become decaffeinated. Does anyone know that? Again choosing the lesser of the evils, but if you have ms bad enough to not be eating or driinking to the point of being dehydrated, I still think watered down Gatorade is a good choice, diluted juices, and even tea when it gets to that point. A little bit of sugar in your drink gets to a point of supplying some calories and sometimes sugar can actually make you feel hungry.
> 
> Everything we do we have to make choices. Sometimes we have to do things that are not so good but it's always weighing the risks and benefits. I just wanted to point out the caffeine thing, it's said to hinder implantation and that seems kinda serious to me. Not that I'm not kicking myself for not stopping it say a month ago. What if? You know? Anything you can do to keep your baby is worth the effor if at all possible.

That's why I'm trying to avoid caffeine as much as possible right now. I should have sooner... but I'm doing it now. I don't want to kick myself later for not giving it up. My clinic seems to be okay with 2 caffeinated drinks per day still though. So, I suppose there has to be some reason for that? I think maybe it takes large quantities to do harm... but no reason not to give it your best shot, right?

Also, I'm not saying that its not better to drink something rather than nothing. I just don't like how misleading advertising is... They would have you think that sports drinks are the most hydrating fluids on the planet... and they're just not the BEST choice. They're much better than nothing. Don't get me wrong. lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

well then, can I be from Gallifrey too? Or at least own a tardis? ill share :D lol


----------



## Megg33k

mommyof2peas said:


> well then, can I be from Gallifrey too? Or at least own a tardis? ill share :D lol

Of course! Especially owning a TARDIS! I want a TARDIS so bad... and a sonic screwdriver! That thing has endless uses! :)

P.S. Tested BFN today @ 10dpo... Pics for your viewing pleasure.
 



Attached Files:







FRER 0420_1.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 16









FRER 0420_2.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 16









FRER 0420_3.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mommyof2peas

Why did you have to go and put it all in one post ! I cant like (thank) the post cause of the tests LOL But I can love the doctor who

I do see very faint lines but that could be me just searching for them :) Once you have eye line its hard to get rid of it LOL

BTW did you get elton john pictures?


----------



## babyhopes2010

i see summit in the middle :)

I didnt get a line until 11dpo so there time yet :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

mommyof2peas said:


> Why did you have to go and put it all in one post ! I cant like (thank) the post cause of the tests LOL But I can love the doctor who
> 
> I do see very faint lines but that could be me just searching for them :) Once you have eye line its hard to get rid of it LOL
> 
> BTW did you get elton john pictures?

You can thank it. Its fine! I'll understand! :)

I think sometimes I see something if I look really, really hard. But, I don't count it if I have to look that hard to see it anyway. If its there, it'll be better on Friday. If not, then it won't.

Yes! Elton pics on FB and in my journal... I can link you to the post in a second. I have to find it.



babyhopes2010 said:


> i see summit in the middle :)
> 
> I didnt get a line until 11dpo so there time yet :happydance:

I know its still early. I'm not flipping out too much yet. LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Elton John post is here: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...t-ixxy-2-0-pupo-1-3w3d-1109.html#post10210881


----------



## andella95

When I was pregnant with Alec, I had doctor's order to drink 64 oz of Gatorade everyday before noon. I didn't do it and I thought they were crazy, lol. 

This time, after my mc in February, i was actually drinking an excessive amount of energy drinks and taking "energy" pills right up until I had my next BFP, because we weren't trying and BFP#2 was a bit of a surprise. So then I decided to stop all caffeine and it has totally killed me!! I allow myself a bit when I need it, but it's one of those things I didn't worry about my first pregnancy and I am paranoid now.


----------



## 10nottoomany

Megg, I'm so sorry about the bfn. Are you sure it's a bfn? Can you tweak or get someone to tweak it for you? I think I see something, I also know that I really want to see that line for you.

I looked up OHSS last night and how the Gatorade works with all of that. It's so complicated. It's something about the fluids leaking into the abdomen which is dehydrating. The fluids are still there, but not where they are supposed to be. I think the intent is to encourage peeing, right? I still don't see how that will pull the fluids out of the abdomen though. It also recommended eating high protein, I didn't understand that part either. I don't understand how sodium works with the blood pressure so much either. Or why they limit salt when you're swollen becuase salt makes you pee more. I know this is an area that doesn't always make sense to me. I still think that Gatorade is second to Pedialyte when there is dehydration because the salt are also electrolytes. Hey, did you know that there are recipes to make your own Pedialyte? I thought that was pretty cool. It's all interesting, I love learning new stuff. I must admit though, I had nighmares last night about OHSS. I was scared to death, it sounds just terrible. I whine and cry about O pain, waaa, it's nothing compared to this.

Megg, are you waiting until Friday to test again?

I'm glad you are off of the energy drinks Andella. I think I'm finally over the caffeine hump. I went to Happy Hour at Sonic today and got a water with lime, it was pretty good even. But I found a whole 2 liter of Diet Coke in my kitchen I forgot I had, do I dare pour it down the drain?

Amanda, I just have to tell you. My dh and 16yo dd are in San Francisco right now. This evening, there were 7 older men riding bicycles in the buff. My dd was shocked.

Night ladies.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i read 7 men and buff :fool: i was like yummy! and then read older :haha:


Last day at work today until Tuesday :yipee:
hear bay heartbeat toay really clearly:) and it flashes up 150-170 then goes away but have just looked at some vids and hb doesnt sound the same :grr:


----------



## Megg33k

10nottoomany said:


> Megg, I'm so sorry about the bfn. Are you sure it's a bfn? Can you tweak or get someone to tweak it for you? I think I see something, I also know that I really want to see that line for you.
> 
> I looked up OHSS last night and how the Gatorade works with all of that. It's so complicated. It's something about the fluids leaking into the abdomen which is dehydrating. The fluids are still there, but not where they are supposed to be. I think the intent is to encourage peeing, right? I still don't see how that will pull the fluids out of the abdomen though. It also recommended eating high protein, I didn't understand that part either. I don't understand how sodium works with the blood pressure so much either. Or why they limit salt when you're swollen becuase salt makes you pee more. I know this is an area that doesn't always make sense to me. I still think that Gatorade is second to Pedialyte when there is dehydration because the salt are also electrolytes. Hey, did you know that there are recipes to make your own Pedialyte? I thought that was pretty cool. It's all interesting, I love learning new stuff. I must admit though, I had nighmares last night about OHSS. I was scared to death, it sounds just terrible. I whine and cry about O pain, waaa, it's nothing compared to this.
> 
> Megg, are you waiting until Friday to test again?
> 
> I'm glad you are off of the energy drinks Andella. I think I'm finally over the caffeine hump. I went to Happy Hour at Sonic today and got a water with lime, it was pretty good even. But I found a whole 2 liter of Diet Coke in my kitchen I forgot I had, do I dare pour it down the drain?
> 
> Amanda, I just have to tell you. My dh and 16yo dd are in San Francisco right now. This evening, there were 7 older men riding bicycles in the buff. My dd was shocked.
> 
> Night ladies.

I can't explain OHSS and Gatorade any better. Its all quite complicated. :shrug: I know that most of us would do anything we could to avoid it though.

I'm not going to try and see anything on the test from yesterday. I'll just do one in the morning. Not worth getting my hopes up if its just because its over tweaked and stuff. I used a cheapy today... I'll post a pic later. Nothing exciting.


----------



## Megg33k

So, the thing I "might" see in real life isn't showing up in my pictures. *sigh* I think I'm imagining it. I'm calling it BFN, either way. Considering wasting another FRER and having to go buy more today! LOL
 



Attached Files:







DT 0421_1_cropped_corrected.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 4









DT 0421_2_cropped_corrected.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4









DT 0421_3_cropped_corrected.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 4









DT 0421_4_cropped_corrected.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sweet_Alida

....


----------



## Megg33k

You think I'm imagining it too? LOL Its okay.. I'm sure I am.

I did a FRER again. *sigh* So, it doesn't quite look positive in real life... but it doesn't quite look negative either. And, this is all within the time limit, mind you. I took pics... but I'm not calling it anything. We both sort of maybe see the hint of something that might eventually be something... but I'm not sure and I'm certainly not getting my hopes up just yet. I have a sneaking suspicion that I'm going to have to to wait until my betas... because I'm out of town all weekend. :(

The thing I sort of see only shows up in the 2nd pic... and only barely at that. I think I'm making it up!
 



Attached Files:







FRER 0421_1_cropped_corrected.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 15









FRER 0421_2_cropped_corrected.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 16









FRER 0421_3_cropped.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 14









FRER 0421_3_cropped_corrected.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 11









FRER 0421_4_cropped.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sweet_Alida

No Megg that ..... was not directed at you or anyone. I just rethought what I was going to write and it wouldn't let me delete it outright. 

To be honest if I Tilt my screen I think I see something on the FRER, but hard to see if there is color??? :shrug: I think it's just still too early to see a good line. I hope you have a good weekend though. I'll be out of town too. Will check back with you on Sunday night and Monday Morning.


----------



## Megg33k

Gotcha. I'm calling it negative, obviously. So, I went and had a good cry because its probably not worked this time. I have to face that possibility at least. But I'm so sad at the thought. Kevin says I'm "acting pregnant" again, because I supposedly get like this when I'm pregnant. I guess we'll see. I'm seriously considering just waiting on my betas now.


----------



## 10nottoomany

babyhopes, your baby sounded different in rhythm or just the way it sounded?

Megg, I see it on the second picture too. I hope and pray this is it. Maybe you should just not test until your beta. If it was anyone else I'd say test, but it's not like you to test like this anyway. You seem to be falling into what the rest of us were already in too deep to 'fall' into. This is a scary and a bit vulnerable time, do what you have to, just take care of yourself. And I agree with Kevin, you are acting pregnant.

I could use some input from anyone who has btdt. I have a friend, she is almost 38 weeks. She lost her first baby to a heart condition on 5/4 last year, she was 18 months. She sees two dr.s, her OB and a specialist. Two days ago she went to the hospital with contrax, she was dilated to 3 and progressed to 5 and stopped. She told the nurses something was leaking. They told her it was only the gel they used to check her. They sent her home, and there was a little puddle on her pad on the bed. They looked at it and said it was nothing, they never even checked it. So she goes to see two dr.s every week, one is doing sonos every week. Her amniotic fluid went down from 11 to 4 since last week. So she has an appointment already scheduled at 1pm today and it's just a few hours away and she called and asked for them to see her sooner, but they said if she was that worried about it she should go to the hosp. Does anyone know about the amniotic fluid levels? I've never been through any of that. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i dont know,mine was like my heart beat rate then then was one faster but didnt sound as fast as doppler vids at 10 weeks :( now me worried :(
Megg i see lines on all of them! argh hope its not jsut my line eye playing up.id wait for betas now megg :hugs::dust:


----------



## mummylove

Megg I can see a v faint line hope its start of ur bfp



How is everyone doing today?

Im not feeling as sick today but still av that sicky feeling plus mouth is really dry no matter how much i drink and boobies are so sore lol


----------



## Sweet_Alida

10nottoomany said:


> babyhopes, your baby sounded different in rhythm or just the way it sounded?
> 
> Megg, I see it on the second picture too. I hope and pray this is it. Maybe you should just not test until your beta. If it was anyone else I'd say test, but it's not like you to test like this anyway. You seem to be falling into what the rest of us were already in too deep to 'fall' into. This is a scary and a bit vulnerable time, do what you have to, just take care of yourself. And I agree with Kevin, you are acting pregnant.
> 
> I could use some input from anyone who has btdt. I have a friend, she is almost 38 weeks. She lost her first baby to a heart condition on 5/4 last year, she was 18 months. She sees two dr.s, her OB and a specialist. Two days ago she went to the hospital with contrax, she was dilated to 3 and progressed to 5 and stopped. She told the nurses something was leaking. They told her it was only the gel they used to check her. They sent her home, and there was a little puddle on her pad on the bed. They looked at it and said it was nothing, they never even checked it. So she goes to see two dr.s every week, one is doing sonos every week. Her amniotic fluid went down from 11 to 4 since last week. So she has an appointment already scheduled at 1pm today and it's just a few hours away and she called and asked for them to see her sooner, but they said if she was that worried about it she should go to the hosp. Does anyone know about the amniotic fluid levels? I've never been through any of that. Any input is appreciated.

Hey 10....She should be checked and the doctors should not have sent her home with an amniotic level of 4! I was hospitalized when mine hit 5. The baby can go into stress from not enough fluid and she could lose this baby too. My sister had low amniotic fluid and her baby had a bowel movement in utero and her baby died. He aspirated the meconium because there wasn't enough amniotic fluid to dilute it and the baby didn't survive. Very serious situation. she shouldn't be left with leaking amniotic fluid, she could get a very serious infection too. I'm not a L&D nurse but have spent some time on L&D as a nurse and it's not good to have that low of levels.
What kind of heart disease did the baby have? was it hypoplastic Left Heart Syndrome????


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Megg33k said:


> Gotcha. I'm calling it negative, obviously. So, I went and had a good cry because its probably not worked this time. I have to face that possibility at least. But I'm so sad at the thought. Kevin says I'm "acting pregnant" again, because I supposedly get like this when I'm pregnant. I guess we'll see. I'm seriously considering just waiting on my betas now.

Megg I think not testing for a few days is good. I think it's just too early and you don't need the extra stress. I believe you are pregnant, but obviously can't know for sure. I think your doubts are normal and anxiety of it all has to be overwhelming. After all you've done to get here I'd be very anxious to see if it worked or not too. Try and stay positive. Try not to test until next week. When are your betas??? I hope being away for the weekend will help the time to go by faster. Hang in there. I am still pulling for you! :D


----------



## lilmackate

10 I agree with sweet alida get her to the hospital now...if it were me I'd demand induction or even c section...that's so dangerous!


----------



## mummylove

10 get her to go to hospital and demand to see someone


----------



## CandiceJM

Megg-- Keeping all crossables crossed for you, perhaps it's still too early? 

10-- That sounds very frightening, my common sense tells me she needs to get a second opinion ASAP. I hope she's okay!

Mummylove-- Glad to hear you're feeling better, even if just a little bit! :)

As for me, I had another round of false labor last night, fun fun! But, the contractions were productive because I found out I'm 2 cm dilated today at my 38 week OB check up :) 8 more to go! Eek!


----------



## mummylove

Im so tired I want to go to sleep


----------



## Megg33k

Agreeing... Amniotic fluid at 4 is WAY too low. She needs someone to listen to her right now!



Sweet_Alida said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Gotcha. I'm calling it negative, obviously. So, I went and had a good cry because its probably not worked this time. I have to face that possibility at least. But I'm so sad at the thought. Kevin says I'm "acting pregnant" again, because I supposedly get like this when I'm pregnant. I guess we'll see. I'm seriously considering just waiting on my betas now.
> 
> Megg I think not testing for a few days is good. I think it's just too early and you don't need the extra stress. I believe you are pregnant, but obviously can't know for sure. I think your doubts are normal and anxiety of it all has to be overwhelming. After all you've done to get here I'd be very anxious to see if it worked or not too. Try and stay positive. Try not to test until next week. When are your betas??? I hope being away for the weekend will help the time to go by faster. Hang in there. I am still pulling for you! :DClick to expand...

Yeah... I think I'm done until after. My betas are Monday and Wednesday. I'll be gone all weekend... So, it won't be hard not to test then. Its just tomorrow morning that'll suck. And, it won't matter, because I don't have tests... Well, not good tests.



CandiceJM said:


> Megg-- Keeping all crossables crossed for you, perhaps it's still too early?
> 
> 10-- That sounds very frightening, my common sense tells me she needs to get a second opinion ASAP. I hope she's okay!
> 
> Mummylove-- Glad to hear you're feeling better, even if just a little bit! :)
> 
> As for me, I had another round of false labor last night, fun fun! But, the contractions were productive because I found out I'm 2 cm dilated today at my 38 week OB check up :) 8 more to go! Eek!

Could definitely be too early still. 11dpo. Yay for being dilated! :yipee:


----------



## Mal

well off today from work got a kitten sleeping on part of my laptop. i wore him out with taking pictures today lol. poor tired kitten
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/Meshackkitty097.jpg




i cannot believe i am 23 wks already. time is flying for once. I have a scan monday and cannot wait.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Megg I didn't get a positive until 12 or 13 dpo. I am pretty sure it was 13dpo. You have plenty of time yet! Your little peanut could've implanted later too because your temp dip was a day or two later than last time too! Keep the faith my friend you still have reason to hope! :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello there beautiful ladies. I hope everyone is doing well. 

Megg FX for you. XX

Gunner is getting so big already. He was 9lbs 3.8oz and 22 inches at his WIC appt today. BFing is going so much better..I was having a rough time and ended up with masitis but since then this week has been great. He sleeps great one night and then the next is a bit of a struggle but we sleep good in the mornings so not bad.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Reeds I'm glad BFing is going better. I can't believe how big he is getting! Wow! 9lbs already! amazing! Your doing something right! :D I am glad he is letting you get a little sleep at least! We miss you!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Deb. I miss you as well. I have a hard time juggling everything and to be honest its mostly with the oldest 2 that keep me so busy...they both are active in track, soccer and softball so between games and practices and taking care of Gunner I have little to no BNB time. :(


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Enjoy it while it lasts! Before you know it you'll be saying that you wished you had someone to drive to soccer, track and softball! I can't wait to be that mom! :D We know you miss us! But you have bigger and more important things to do right now! Your a Mommy and your Family needs you! :hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Reeds are you showing Gunner the pics of Alida I've been sending you on your phone so he knows what his future wife looks like yet??? LOL!!!


----------



## Megg33k

He's just beautiful, Sandi! :cloud9:

And, that kitten makes my heart melt!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Deb I do show him pics of Alida...and to Tj and his family. I tell them he better love older woman cause I have his wifey hand picked. they think I am funny but all agree she is beautiful. 

Thank you Megg. Soon we will be seeing pics of ur fovever baby. XXXX


----------



## Sweet_Alida

CandiceJM said:


> As for me, I had another round of false labor last night, fun fun! But, the contractions were productive because I found out I'm 2 cm dilated today at my 38 week OB check up :) 8 more to go! Eek!

Wow! Not long now! I can't wait to see pics of your Baby! Hope the contractions keep progressing you! :D


Mal said:


> well off today from work got a kitten sleeping on part of my laptop. i wore him out with taking pictures today lol. poor tired kitten
> https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/Meshackkitty097.jpg
> 
> i cannot believe i am 23 wks already. time is flying for once. I have a scan monday and cannot wait.

Wow how did I miss this picture? I love it! Looks like it should be in a magazine or book. Your kitty is so cute! :D
Happy 23 Weeks! Hope your BP is settling down. How is your mood doing? Did the zoloft help? I have felt very depressed the last few days/week and hope I snap out of it soon!


----------



## andella95

Mal takes awesome pics! I have to admit though, I prefer the kitten to the rats...

Gunner is a cute little guy! 

I'm excited for the arrival of your little one Candice!

Megg - I am hoping so much for you! I can't imagine how stressful everything must be for you....what a roller-coaster of emotions!


----------



## Mal

I never even picked the zoloft up from pharmacy I didnt feel comfortable taking it. So i got me a kitty instead lol got in trouble when I brought him home but now he gets alot of attention and is a good kitty.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Mal said:


> I never even picked the zoloft up from pharmacy I didnt feel comfortable taking it. So i got me a kitty instead lol got in trouble when I brought him home but now he gets alot of attention and is a good kitty.

I've read a lot of stuff about zoloft and pregnancy and some is questionable. I'm glad the kitty therapy worked! :) I'm going to get to see some family this weekend and I got a job today at a hospital so my mood is getting better! I am so excited to see family!


----------



## andella95

Mal said:


> I never even picked the zoloft up from pharmacy I didnt feel comfortable taking it. So i got me a kitty instead lol got in trouble when I brought him home but now he gets alot of attention and is a good kitty.

haha - kitty therapy. that's how we ended up with 7 of them...feeling down? get a new cat. works for me!!!


----------



## andella95

Sweet_Alida said:


> I've read a lot of stuff about zoloft and pregnancy and some is questionable. I'm glad the kitty therapy worked! :) I'm going to get to see some family this weekend and I got a job today at a hospital so my mood is getting better! I am so excited to see family!

yay for the job! what will you be doing? (forgive me if you've already told us this...my memory is shot!)


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Kitteh therapy works wonders! :)


----------



## mummylove

How is everyone today? 4 days to go till my scan wish it would go faster


----------



## mummylove

andella95 said:


> Mal said:
> 
> 
> I never even picked the zoloft up from pharmacy I didnt feel comfortable taking it. So i got me a kitty instead lol got in trouble when I brought him home but now he gets alot of attention and is a good kitty.
> 
> haha - kitty therapy. that's how we ended up with 7 of them...feeling down? get a new cat. works for me!!!Click to expand...

We are getting a new cat he will be ready in 2 weeks he will be 8 weeks old that will make us av 2 we wont av anymore cus we wont be able to afford all the injections


----------



## Mal

So i really really hate gatorade ugh and its all I have to drink in my house right now. ugh HATE IT anyways 

things are good just having a blah start to my day but hopefully it will get better


----------



## mummylove

This is doing my head in I feel sick and just wish i could actually be sick but its just gagging sorry tmi


----------



## babyhopes2010

.https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/576/bumpz.jpg
if u look at 1st pic at 6 weeks even tho iv not put on weight my tummys huge :shock:


----------



## mummylove

Thata a bump i bet ya


----------



## babyhopes2010

The only thing that made it look like bump more then just bloat was the way it goes out below my belly button


----------



## mommyof2peas

I think its a beautiful bump clare!


----------



## braijackava

Hey girlies! I know this is off subject, but let me know what you girls think.
My DD is 5 years old and has always gotten rashes really easy. She scratched her legs at the park the other day, and as far as scratches go it was a pretty bad one. It seemed like it was getting better until she started complaining that it was bothering her. I just checked it again and this is how it looked. The small spot in the middle was the original scratch. Sorry I know it is nasty looking. Just wondering if I should take her to instacare tonight, or see how it looks in the morning.
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I would take her in. That rash looks rough and with it being from a scratch that is scary to me..goodluck.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Babyhopes adorable bump. so cute


----------



## Mal

aww that rash looks bad. just from a scratch. did she get into any poison ivy or anything???


----------



## braijackava

Not that I know of? But we are at the Urgent Care getting it checked out just in case, since she has had cellulitus before.


----------



## Mal

oh my cellulitis? I did not know they could get that so young :( poor girl 

Hopefully they will find out whats wrong with her


----------



## 10nottoomany

Megg, I was secretly hoping you would test for selfish reasons but really I'm glad to see you more like yourself.

Babyhopes, I think you may be hearing your own heartbeat. You could check to see if what you are hearing is the same rhythm as your pulse. Also, the placenta makes swooshing sounds, the baby more of a fast gallop. Your baby bump looks adorable, I want to see your tummy pics side by side.

Sweet Alida, congrats on your new job.

Go Candice Go!!! I'm so glad your practice labor is showing you clear progress, that's always encouraging.

Mummylove, sorry you don't feel well. I have the opposite issue when I'm pg, my mouth is too slobery.

Mal, your kitten is truly beautiful but you are an amazing photographer. I must say, I'm very impressed that you found an alternative method to manage your stress. That's not the easiest thing to do.

Hi Katie, where's your bump pic??? :)

Oh, y'all remember when I posted about the naked guys on bikes, it was on the news that they were arrested. They were protesting the oil spill in the gulf all the way in San Francisco. 

Braij, I'm glad you are taking your dd in. Did she have a bandage on it? I've seen where kids were allergic to the bandage. It looks poison ivyish too. It's so hard to tell from a pic, and looking on the iPod too. Regardless, you need to know just what it is.

Loving the new profile pics Sweet Alida and Reedsgirl.

Reeds, I'm so glad that the breastfeeding is going better. Gunner is just precious. Have you heard from Cami?

Well, I'll update about my friend. Thanks for all of your input. I left in a hurry to be with her, she lives 2 hours away from me. She did get an induction, she also ended up with the same dr that sent her away with leaking fluids in the first place. She doesn't get to pick who she sees, she sees a different dr for every appt and she got whomever at the hospital too. I wouldn't have put up with that.

I've been to a lot of births, too many to count. This is the first time I've been to one with oligoamnios. Everything went very well. I must say this was the easist birth I've been to on my end anyway. Normally I stand right beside mom ready to do anything and everything I can. Her hubby was the best labor support from a hubby I have ever seen. I know she was happy that I was there because she told me so and she seemed like it was okay to do it once I got there. We talked through some emotions about her other baby and her fears. She looked to her hubby mostly and that's just how it should be. In that sense, it was a really beautiful birth to see them work together so well.

Her baby that she lost at 18 months did have Hyperplastic Left Heart Syndrome, hope I spelled that right. She was in the hospital until she was 17 weeks old and even then she was back in the hospital so often.

I know that lots of girls have epidural now, most consider it the norm. Just something to think about, the last 3 births that I went to, including this one, they babys heart rate starts dropping shortly after the epidural is in place. I'm doubtful that it's a coincidence. When the babys heartrate dropped my friend had a hard time again emotionally, the same thing happened with her other baby. She was reliving it all in her mind and very afraid of losing another baby. Again we talked through that and she pushed out baby in 4 pushes. I will stay in close contact with her, I think she will worry about everything because she's so scared. Her baby weighed 7 lbs. 2 oz. He's perfect.

Y'all wanna hear about my crazy ride home?


----------



## Mal

well of course we wanna hear about crazy rides lol


----------



## braijackava

She has impetigo which is a bacterial skin infection. So just antibiotics. Thanks for all the replies. Hope everyone is well. Sorry can't write more, on phone and its going to die.


----------



## Megg33k

10 - I caved and tested with another $Tree today :blush:... and its not quite negative, but I can't call it positive either. Pics in my journal. No more until betas now though. I'm out of town with no tests! LOL


----------



## babyhopes2010

Here u go 10 :)

For you 10
heres my 1st pic,no bump meh :haha:
https://img232.imageshack.us/img232/4918/6w5d.jpg
iv lost 7lb so where did that come from :shock:
https://img153.imageshack.us/img153/2/dscn1766cr.jpg
https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/576/bumpz.jpg
if u look at 1st pic at 6 weeks even tho iv not put on weight my tummys huge :shock:

i saw number 208 AND 168 but could only hear bb hb faintly as all this swoshy sounds were really loud x


----------



## mummylove

Well im not going to footy game today still feeling ill been sick today and i am actually glad i have been cus my tummy doesnt feel like a washing machine as much now. Still feeling icky but im just gonna rest and watch the footy on tv.


Sorry for the rant, how is everyone anyway?


----------



## 10nottoomany

Hope you feel better soon mummylove.

Babyhopes, thank you so much. You can tell a huge difference in your pics. That's so amazing, it's a miracle in the making.

Amanda, where are you?


----------



## mummylove

Thanks 10. How u doing anyway?


----------



## braijackava

Happy Easter everyone! Sorry havent been on much, hubby is out of town for a week. So I am taking care of 4 kids by myself this week. It takes a little getting used to.


----------



## mummylove

Bet that is hard work lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

lol sorry 10 Im here. I havent really had alot to talk about except how much pain im in lol. My hips are clicking and popping I lay down. So sleeping hasnt been very good. I did go and get a exorcise ball to try and it seems to help while Im sitting on the ball. But it doesnt do much while Im laying down. 

Got to 65 yesterday :) Took little William to the park and sat in the sun for a hour. Even got a bit pink on my arms. 65 is like 100 to us lol everyone is in shorts and tank tops or sun dresses. 

sitting at 32 weeks today, not long now :) Have a apt on tuesday and will be setting up my growth scan from there. 

I hope everyone is having a fantastic easter!


----------



## mommyof2peas

30 and 32 weeks....does it look like Ive dropped? :flower:
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1









32 weeks.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 10nottoomany

Thanks mummylove, I'm fine. Nothing exciting, 8dpo and bfns.

There are no good solutions Amanda. I'm sorry your hips are popping. I'm assuming you are already putting a pillow between your knees when you lay down. I see what you mean about the dropping. It could be the stripes, but really it seems they drop a bit and grow some more. Do you have other reasons besides how your belly looks that makes you wonder if she's dropped? I hope she stays in there a little while longer.

Megg, waiting for hour update, thinking of you.

Nite.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Oh yes, I have so many pillows around me. As far as her dropping yes, I can feel her low. Its like having a bowling ball between my hips. Its kinda hard to explain but I can feel the pressure. I think she does kinda bob up and down. But when she is down it is almost hard to walk, Kinda makes my legs go strange from the pressure and nerves. Sorry dunno if Im making any sense at all LOL I cant wait for the growth scan because William was born at 36 week so Im worried that Amelia will be coming soon.


----------



## braijackava

New picture of Max in his Moby today! Hope you are all doing good!
 



Attached Files:







052.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mommyof2peas

He is so stinking cute!!!


----------



## Mal

ugh I am so glad my day is over. I am physically and mentally exhausted and over today. Really rough day at work


BUT other then that I am oka lol


----------



## mummylove

I just want today over got my early scan at 11 in morning im so nervous


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im a Frecking LIMEY!!:fool:


https://img192.imageshack.us/img192/2775/limeyt.jpg


----------



## jacks mummy

hi ladies ive just been over to the gallery o test thread and couldnt work out where ud all gone lol but i found u haha just thought id call in and see how u all are havnt spoken to u all in months im so glad you have got a preggie thread :) can i join in pls as i still dnt have a bump buddie :( how is everyone coming along hope all those LO's are nice healthy! xx


----------



## Mal

I have an appt today as well. Going in for another anomoly scan cause she would not cooperate last time. So at least i get to see her again. 

I am so freaking tired its unreal its like for a few days I was wired and going and now I am feel broke down and exhausted


----------



## Megg33k

Won't be joining you ladies yet again... Blood <1.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Megg33k said:


> Won't be joining you ladies yet again... Blood <1.

:cry:


----------



## CandiceJM

Megg-- I'm sorry :( :hugs:

Mal-- That's really exciting that you get to see her again!

Jacks Mummy-- Welcome!!!

Mummylove-- Don't be nervous, I'm sure beanie is just fine! :hugs:

Mommy2peas-- I know the feeling! The pressure is awful, isn't it? On top of that, my son enjoys vag-punching me every night before bed for 2 hours or so, lol I feel like he is going to bust out of my cervix at any time!

10- 8 DPO is still sooooo early. Sending lots of baby dust to you!

As for me-- I lost part of my mucus plug this morning, woo! I'm hoping that means I'm dilating a little more. I was 2 cm at my check up last Wed, so I'm hoping for another cm down! I've been feeling very different and very tired since Saturday... I think it will be soon. I have my 39 week check up on Wednesday, and my doc might induce me that day after he checks my cervix to see what progress it has made. I think I'd do the induction (it's elective, not medically necessary), if my cervix is nice and ripe. I wouldn't mind him coming out soon! I'm not terribly uncomfortable, but I'm soooo ready.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'm so sorry megg :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Megg, As I said on FB Oh hun....:hugs: and Im so sorry. 

Jacks mommy, WB! Im glad I posted a link on the test thread so you could find us! or that you found us anyhow :) 

candice, :rofl: vag punching! lol I dont get that yet...But sometimes the pressure is such that I keep expecting to hear my waters pop like last time....Im just waiting for it! LOL DH and I DTD a couple nights ago and I got a contraction that nearly brought me to tears.....Im thinking he may be SOL for nookie until after little Amelia is here LOL my William was born at 36 weeks. waters went while DTD lol :laugh: so one of my fears is to go too early again because of that. 

Mummylove, awww hun Im sure your little bean is just fine in there!!!

mal, sorry your not feeling well hun! I dont know why but your pregnancy seems to be going really fast to me lol. Having a couple days wind and then feeling like pooh again is pretty normal. I went through the same thing.

mari, how be you?

Katie, hello!!??

10, glad to still be hearing from you!!!

Clare, other then being a crazy cat with a lime on his head lol how are you?

Claire, you too. How are you feeling? Ive been seeing your bump updates on FB you look amazing :D


----------



## mummylove

Megg I am so sorry hun :hug:

And thx ladies might av to go to the scan on my own if OH dont finish work in time :(


----------



## mommyof2peas

Aww DH has only been able to make one of my scans this time around. I know how hard it is to be all excited and have no one with you to be excited with. FX he is off in time to go with you! But even if he cant make it youll be able to go home and tell him all about it!!! Are you going to take summer with you? My daughter LOVES to see the US but my son could really care less...he does like the hb though. He thinks the HB is thomas the train LOL


----------



## lilmackate

Megg I'm sorry :(

Hello amanda :) :kiss:

10 all of my stuff is in my journal :) 12 week us is there I'm taking gender guesses :) 8dpo is early sweetie hang in there :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

I keep crying today im so emotional for no reason :cry:


----------



## mommyof2peas

babyhopes2010 said:


> I keep crying today im so emotional for no reason :cry:

LOL been there done that! ask mari! just last week I was a mess lol It will pass I promise


----------



## babyhopes2010

mommyof2peas said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> I keep crying today im so emotional for no reason :cry:
> 
> LOL been there done that! ask mari! just last week I was a mess lol It will pass I promiseClick to expand...

Its so embarrasing :haha:


----------



## mummylove

mommyof2peas said:


> Aww DH has only been able to make one of my scans this time around. I know how hard it is to be all excited and have no one with you to be excited with. FX he is off in time to go with you! But even if he cant make it youll be able to go home and tell him all about it!!! Are you going to take summer with you? My daughter LOVES to see the US but my son could really care less...he does like the hb though. He thinks the HB is thomas the train LOL

Ye taking summer with., Dont think she will really understand cus shes still young. I really want him there incase the worse does happen cant go through that on my own again :(


----------



## mommyof2peas

clare its even worse when you dh asks whats wrong and your like "NOTHING, I just cant stop" LOL

mummylove, I get that...is there a friend or family member that might be able to come along with you?


----------



## mummylove

mommyof2peas said:


> clare its even worse when you dh asks whats wrong and your like "NOTHING, I just cant stop" LOL
> 
> mummylove, I get that...is there a friend or family member that might be able to come along with you?

My family dont live up here and garys family will be at work and aint really got friends here :(


----------



## mommyof2peas

sad...well then since youll be alone with summer , nothing will go wrong! its not aloud too;)


----------



## jacks mummy

hi ladies thanks for the welcome!
meg i am so sorry!! i wrote on ur page but i just wanted u to no im sorry :hugs: life is so unfair! u really dnt deserve this!! a huge hug been sent from the uk to u!!! xx
babyhopes i also am so emotional!! all i did yesterday was cry i dnt really no why tbh i just couldnt stop feeling sad my OH must think im mental lol woke up this morning absolutly fine! these babys make us crazy haha
good luck with your scan mummylove! xx


----------



## CandiceJM

All this crying, it must be in the 'pregnant air'-- I'm such a sad mess this afternoon!


----------



## carterclan02

mommyof2peas said:


> Megg, As I said on FB Oh hun....:hugs: and Im so sorry.
> 
> Jacks mommy, WB! Im glad I posted a link on the test thread so you could find us! or that you found us anyhow :)
> 
> candice, :rofl: vag punching! lol I dont get that yet...But sometimes the pressure is such that I keep expecting to hear my waters pop like last time....Im just waiting for it! LOL DH and I DTD a couple nights ago and I got a contraction that nearly brought me to tears.....Im thinking he may be SOL for nookie until after little Amelia is here LOL my William was born at 36 weeks. waters went while DTD lol :laugh: so one of my fears is to go too early again because of that.
> 
> Mummylove, awww hun Im sure your little bean is just fine in there!!!
> 
> mal, sorry your not feeling well hun! I dont know why but your pregnancy seems to be going really fast to me lol. Having a couple days wind and then feeling like pooh again is pretty normal. I went through the same thing.
> 
> mari, how be you?
> 
> Katie, hello!!??
> 
> 10, glad to still be hearing from you!!!
> 
> Clare, other then being a crazy cat with a lime on his head lol how are you?
> 
> Claire, you too. How are you feeling? Ive been seeing your bump updates on FB you look amazing :D

Megg I am so so sorry!! :hugs:

I am doing great I go tomorrow to take that sugar test if the roads are clear for me to pass..This flood thing is so crazy... I also will be set up for my 4d so im kind of excited about that.. This one will be done by the hospital so for sure to get pics..I am trying to talk sherman into letting me move his computer into the living room so that I can be on it but...he isn't thrilled with that idea because of the kids messing with it..I don't blame him but still damn it i need a computer....


----------



## mummylove

My little bean :)
 



Attached Files:







bean.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 37


----------



## 10nottoomany

Nice pic mummylove.

I'm so sorry Megg.

Amanda, I do understand what you are saying. Were you already dilating when you went to the hosp. with William?


----------



## Mal

Well i cant remeber what in the world I posted yesterday.. is that bad hahaha 
SOOO forgive me if I repeat myself

Well dr appt went well said baby is right on track with growing she is about 1lb 8 ounces. 

She is sooo freaking cute just by US pics lol I cannot wait to meet her
 



Attached Files:







24wks 003.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 9









24wks 004.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 9









24wks 005.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Love the US pics! They are so cute! I got one yesterday but hard to see what your looking at it looks like an alien baby and a little blurred as it was moving around so much. I hope to get better pics on Friday! :D


----------



## lilmackate

Great scans mal and mummy! :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

10nottoomany said:


> Nice pic mummylove.
> 
> I'm so sorry Megg.
> 
> Amanda, I do understand what you are saying. Were you already dilating when you went to the hosp. with William?

I've honestly no idea. I was going for extra US and NST twice a week because he was so little. Also I had extra waters. So it was one of those see if he gets bigger, If not get him out, kind of things. Well Ihad just started going to those and the same night, My waters broke. So I could have been. I know with my daughter before I was induced I was sitting at 2cm for about two weeks before they decided to induce. My doctor doesnt tend to look unless he has a reason. You know infections and all. I dunno maybe Im just being scared because its getting so close, and it was pretty tramatic having William so little. I have a apt today and then we should be setting up US from there. Im sure everything will be just fine.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Lovely scans.


Im starving!!! I actually feel like i could eat the whole fridge :blush: and the food in it :haha:


----------



## mummylove

babyhopes2010 said:


> Lovely scans.
> 
> 
> Im starving!!! I actually feel like i could eat the whole fridge :blush: and the food in it :haha:

Everytime i eat i wanna throw up :(


----------



## lilmackate

Clair and mummy...i do both....get sick one day and starve the next...lol I am so angry with myself though I have gained 4lbs the first trimester my goal was zero. Now I'm really going tohave to watch it I only wanted a total of 15-20 lbs total gain I'm going to have really eat right and be active if I even dream to stay with my goal.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Doctor went well today. He gave me something for my headaches and I sure hope it works...cause if not the next step is vicodin and I really dont want to have to go there. Growth scan next tue. Doc wanted me to wait until 36 weeks until I asked him" are you sure you wan to wait until 36 weeks? William was born at 36 weeks" He kinda looked at me funny then said" right, how about next week then?" lol BP was 120/70 so not bad. other then that nothing to report :D


----------



## babyhopes2010

Got Midwife appointment today at 3.30pm :)

Had a horrible nightmarethat i woke up and was bleeding profusely! i was shaking that much my husband had to calm me down.I thought i stopped worrying pobviously not :cry:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

lilmackate said:


> Clair and mummy...i do both....get sick one day and starve the next...lol I am so angry with myself though I have gained 4lbs the first trimester my goal was zero. Now I'm really going tohave to watch it I only wanted a total of 15-20 lbs total gain I'm going to have really eat right and be active if I even dream to stay with my goal.

kate I'm right there with you on the weight gain! I am really trying to watch it too and I gained 3lbs! WTH???? I am running in a 5K next weekend and been walking more with Alida trying to keep the weight off! LOL! Easier on this side of the pregnancy than the other! :thumbup:Good luck to you!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

mommyof2peas said:


> Doctor went well today. He gave me something for my headaches and I sure hope it works...cause if not the next step is vicodin and I really dont want to have to go there. Growth scan next tue. Doc wanted me to wait until 36 weeks until I asked him" are you sure you wan to wait until 36 weeks? William was born at 36 weeks" He kinda looked at me funny then said" right, how about next week then?" lol BP was 120/70 so not bad. other then that nothing to report :D

Glad you appt went well. What did they give you for your headaches??? Have you ever tried Fioracet? It's wonderful for headaches, especially during pregnancy. Well for me at least! I am glad they are doing your growth scan a little early! :yipee: You get to see little Miss again soon! :D


----------



## Sweet_Alida

babyhopes2010 said:


> Got Midwife appointment today at 3.30pm :)
> 
> Had a horrible nightmarethat i woke up and was bleeding profusely! i was shaking that much my husband had to calm me down.I thought i stopped worrying pobviously not :cry:

FX'd baby looks great today and maybe the last little bit of doubt will leave you. I hate those dreams. I've had a few. I hate the scary dreams they seem so real! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Had midwife appointment ididnt like her she wasnt friendly.so iv had 2 midwife appointments and still havent met my own midwife :hissy: next one 25th May!


----------



## Mal

awww Im sorry it didnt go well. I hope your next one goes better


----------



## mummylove

Hey all Im feeling down this sickness is doing my head in everytime i eat i go to throw up afterwards i just dont see whats point in eating


----------



## Sweet_Alida

babyhopes2010 said:


> Had midwife appointment ididnt like her she wasnt friendly.so iv had 2 midwife appointments and still havent met my own midwife :hissy: next one 25th May!

I am sorry. That is so disappointing. Did you get to see or hear your baby? I hope May 25 appt goes better! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sweet_Alida said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Had midwife appointment ididnt like her she wasnt friendly.so iv had 2 midwife appointments and still havent met my own midwife :hissy: next one 25th May!
> 
> I am sorry. That is so disappointing. Did you get to see or hear your baby? I hope May 25 appt goes better! :hugs:Click to expand...

It wasnt NT scan and the midwife wont use doppler so i have to wait until private appointment 7th May.Next Saturday x


----------



## Sweet_Alida

That's right I forgot :dohh: Well not long for that appt either! I will get an US on Friday I am so excited!!! :D


----------



## mommyof2peas

I've decided that I dont much like the midwifes in the UK....I never really hear anything good about them. I wonder if its because of the free health care or maybe they are just really over worked...like our teachers here?


----------



## Sweet_Alida

mommyof2peas said:


> I've decided that I dont much like the midwifes in the UK....I never really hear anything good about them. I wonder if its because of the free health care or maybe they are just really over worked...like our teachers here?

I have to believe it's because they are overworked like our teachers. I can't believe it's because they are all that bad or at least I hope not! :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

ok so I was able to find "misbehaving mum's to be" and I gotta say It isnt as bad as I thought it was going to be.... Although I really dont think that OVER eating should be put together with drinking, smoking, and not eating at all. But to be clear, I dont think smoking or drinking is good for baby, and I dont do either, I just thought being BBC TV it would be alot more over the top. I did smoke with my first two....and everything they say can happen just about did with my son..low birth weight , trouble breathing. He was in the NICU for about a hour. I realized then how scary it was, and how lucky I had been. But I know how hard it is to quit somehting when you dont have that little baby looking into your eyes. Out of sight out of mind kinda. You think "well I've cut back, so thats better then nothing right?" and come up will all kinda of reasons not to quit. like " Ive been smoking so long already if I quit, I'll miscarry because of with drawls" And stuff like that. Having so many issues with my son, I quit 2 months before falling pregnant this time, and havent had one since. I think maybe getting these mothers to be into a group of moms trying to quit might be a better way of going about it, rather then saying "look at what you are doing! your bad bad person" once the shock goes away your left to yourself to quit. A group together might stand more of a chance of quitting. Together. Also I think here are FAR worse things that can be done while pregnant. Anyhow, just my two bits :)


----------



## andella95

mommyof2peas said:


> ok so I was able to find "misbehaving mum's to be" and I gotta say It isnt as bad as I thought it was going to be.... Although I really dont think that OVER eating should be put together with drinking, smoking, and not eating at all. But to be clear, I dont think smoking or drinking is good for baby, and I dont do either, I just thought being BBC TV it would be alot more over the top. I did smoke with my first two....and everything they say can happen just about did with my son..low birth weight , trouble breathing. He was in the NICU for about a hour. I realized then how scary it was, and how lucky I had been. But I know how hard it is to quit somehting when you dont have that little baby looking into your eyes. Out of sight out of mind kinda. You think "well I've cut back, so thats better then nothing right?" and come up will all kinda of reasons not to quit. like " Ive been smoking so long already if I quit, I'll miscarry because of with drawls" And stuff like that. Having so many issues with my son, I quit 2 months before falling pregnant this time, and havent had one since. I think maybe getting these mothers to be into a group of moms trying to quit might be a better way of going about it, rather then saying "look at what you are doing! your bad bad person" once the shock goes away your left to yourself to quit. A group together might stand more of a chance of quitting. Together. Also I think here are FAR worse things that can be done while pregnant. Anyhow, just my two bits :)

Yay for quitting! I agree that social support is absolutely vital. I've never smoked, but I've heard from my professors that it's more addictive than almost any drug, because of the sheer number of times you get a "hit" of nicotine. I feel compassion lots of compassion for women who really want to quit though. 

On the other hand, my niece died at 8 years old from lung cancer caused by a genetic mutation triggered by secondhand smoke. (her pictures are on my facebook in the category "nicole". That puts everything into a completely different perspective for me. Not a big fan of people smoking around their kids!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Yeah, now that I've quit I now how silly my excuses were. Like I would smoke outside and not in the car. So I knew it was bad to smoke around the kids, But couldnt manage to quit while pregnant with them. Like I said it is so hard when you dont have those eyes looking at you, begging you to stop. And its even harder when your not the only smoker in the house trying to quit. Lucky for my the price for smoking went out of control, and I was able to get my DH to quit with me. We both quit cold turkey because we didnt want to drag it out over months. Let me tell you...our marriage was tested those couple of weeks LOL

BTW:Im so sorry about your niece :( that is so tragic! Babies should NEVER die before they have had the chance to live


----------



## bbwardle

hey girls how u all doing ok i hope xx
just a quick question i noticed some brown when i wipeed it is mixed with ewcm any ideas no sign of af at all s


----------



## Sweet_Alida

bbwardle said:


> hey girls how u all doing ok i hope xx
> just a quick question i noticed some brown when i wipeed it is mixed with ewcm any ideas no sign of af at all s

Only thing I can think of is IB????? Where are you in your cycle????


----------



## bbwardle

i havent a clue since mc i finally broke down and cried it only took like a couple of weeks i feel awlful it took soo long ive had no proper bleed since mc ff says day 86 i have no idea wtf is goin on with my body right now grrrr glad ur all doin ok xx love ad babydust to u all xxxxxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

could be IB...dont NEED to have another bleed after MC. I believe there are two ladies here with BFP that got them straight after MC. Also Ive heard your even more likely to become pregnant after a mc. So could be a good sign :D


----------



## babyhopes2010

mommyof2peas said:


> could be IB...dont NEED to have another bleed after MC. I believe there are two ladies here with BFP that got them straight after MC. Also Ive heard your even more likely to become pregnant after a mc. So could be a good sign :D

Im one of them ;) No AF for ages and then :bfp: :yipee:


----------



## bbwardle

babyhopes2010 said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> could be IB...dont NEED to have another bleed after MC. I believe there are two ladies here with BFP that got them straight after MC. Also Ive heard your even more likely to become pregnant after a mc. So could be a good sign :D
> 
> Im one of them ;) No AF for ages and then :bfp: :yipee:Click to expand...

clare hunni how u doin xxxx


----------



## lilmackate

Oh nikki I really hope you go bfp :hugs:


----------



## 10nottoomany

Nikki, I remember when you got your bfp. You are meaning you havn't bled since the hosp told you you mc? Right? So your tests are neg now but you still haven't had any bleeding since your bfp? I think that you are probably just experiencing so
e breakthrough bleeding from such a long cycle. If it gets heavy enough to call it af then you can try your soy soon. Since you mentioned ewcm, please be on the lookout for o. I would use your opks twice per day while having ewcm. It's probably kinda nice to be doing something even spotting after such a long cycle, huh? Best of luck.

Amanda, hips feeling better.

Mummylove, you're getting some nutrients even if it does come right back up. Try to eat what comes up easily, that's a terrible thought. Even if you can't eat, drink your water. Try for an ounce every 20 minutes while you're awake anyway.

Nite girls.


----------



## bbwardle

That's right 10 x


----------



## babyhopes2010

bbwardle said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> could be IB...dont NEED to have another bleed after MC. I believe there are two ladies here with BFP that got them straight after MC. Also Ive heard your even more likely to become pregnant after a mc. So could be a good sign :D
> 
> Im one of them ;) No AF for ages and then :bfp: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> clare hunni how u doin xxxxClick to expand...

Im doing good nearly 12 weeks now :) :wohoo: i have lil bump and have had wierd twinges but people say thats normal x


----------



## Mal

Glad everyone is doing better. 


I am doing better stomach has felt very tight past 2 days. I guess its just my stomach stretching for baby. 

Only thing is I still have no motivation to get my house ready lol I gotta do it soon


----------



## andella95

I have the results of my 3 hour glucose test...

Fasting: 87
1hr :116
2hr: 105
3hr:102

I'm sure I'll have to repeat, but all is okay for now...I think. Not a lot of experience with these numbers.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Baby Sucking his/her Thumb with other arm behind the head!


----------



## lilmackate

That is the cutest ultra sound picture I've ever seen :)


----------



## andella95

Those are great pics! I love them!


----------



## mommyof2peas

im with the girls! those are the best US pictures! baby looks so relaxed and happy!

I think those glucose numbers are a bit high...pretty sure they will have you take it again. I think the normal number they go by is under 30...some are under 40....


----------



## andella95

mommyof2peas said:


> im with the girls! those are the best US pictures! baby looks so relaxed and happy!
> 
> I think those glucose numbers are a bit high...pretty sure they will have you take it again. I think the normal number they go by is under 30...some are under 40....

I think they are normal?? 30 and 40 are WAY too low, even for fasting...I think it should be above 70?

They like to see for the 100-gram oral glucose tolerance test:

* Fasting: less than 95 mg/dL
* 1 hour: less than 180 mg/dL
* 2 hours: less than 155 mg/dL
* 3 hours: less than 140 mg/dL


----------



## mommyof2peas

Different practitioners use different standards for determining whether your level is too high. Some will say that if your one-hour blood sugar level is 140 milligrams of glucose per deciliter of blood plasma (mg/dL) or more, you need to have the glucose tolerance test. Others put the cut-off at 130 mg/dL to catch more women who may have gestational diabetes, even though there are likely to be more false positives this way.

LOL my bad put a 1 in front of my first numbers :D I know my doc said its a pass or fail test....I was just under the 130 but he said as long as I was under i was ok :)


----------



## andella95

I'm not an expert on this! He had me take the test early because of my weight and because both of my parents are type 2 diabetics. Just hoping that it doesn't get bad over the next few months!


----------



## mummylove

10nottoomany said:


> Nikki, I remember when you got your bfp. You are meaning you havn't bled since the hosp told you you mc? Right? So your tests are neg now but you still haven't had any bleeding since your bfp? I think that you are probably just experiencing so
> e breakthrough bleeding from such a long cycle. If it gets heavy enough to call it af then you can try your soy soon. Since you mentioned ewcm, please be on the lookout for o. I would use your opks twice per day while having ewcm. It's probably kinda nice to be doing something even spotting after such a long cycle, huh? Best of luck.
> 
> Amanda, hips feeling better.
> 
> Mummylove, you're getting some nutrients even if it does come right back up. Try to eat what comes up easily, that's a terrible thought. Even if you can't eat, drink your water. Try for an ounce every 20 minutes while you're awake anyway.
> 
> Nite girls.


Im drinking loads of water my tea was a waste last night that came straight bk up lol least i know things are going well just gotta keep strong cus it will pass


----------



## Sweet_Alida

mommyof2peas said:


> im with the girls! those are the best US pictures! baby looks so relaxed and happy!
> 
> I think those glucose numbers are a bit high...pretty sure they will have you take it again. I think the normal number they go by is under 30...some are under 40....

Sorry to chime in...those numbers look great. Normal glucose range is 60-120. Had to learn that for school! You will have to re-test later in pregnancy just because that the norm, but your test is great right now. :thumbup:


----------



## 05mummy07

Hiya everyone, hope you're all doing okay.
Not long to wait till my first scan now :D I'm feeling so much better (well worse lol) this time around, but I'm glad as it hopefully means everything is okay. My BBs are so painful and unlike last time I feel sick to my stomach most days.

How is everyone? xx


----------



## mummylove

know how u feel mummy lol


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hi Ladies!

How are we all?! Well I hope! I always read but never really post, I'm a bit of a crazy stalker! Hehe. Well, I got a very impromtue 4d scan today! Can't believe I'm 25 weeks already! I need to go back for a re-scan though because baby noodles was not playing ball lol, got a couple of photos though, here they are for your viewing pleasure :cloud9: They aren't great but I'm hoping that I get some better ones next time!







The 4d pic looks as though her skull is missing but it's just the angle lol but you can see her eye, nose and ear :cloud9: and my bump should say 25 weeks, not 24 lol xxx


----------



## CandiceJM

Hi ladies!

I just wanted to announce the birth of our baby boy, Landon Scott <3 Here's my birth story for anyone who'd like to read it :) I hope everyone is doing well, I'm not able to read back all I've missed. 


Birth Story:

It all started on Tuesday. I was getting pretty regular Braxton Hicks contractions all day. I noticed they were a tad stronger than usual, and that they were definitely more frequent, so I started timing them around 11:30 am. I learned that they were mostly 7-8 minutes apart. I got excited because they were so regular. But, around 8 or so in the evening, they slowed down to every 12 minutes or so, and then they ultimately stopped. I figured it was &#8216;false labor&#8217; again, and went to sleep as usual at around 9:30. I started waking up a little noticing that I was having what felt like period cramps, but I fell back asleep. Around 2:30 am I couldn&#8217;t fall back asleep because the cramps were getting a bit stronger. I wondered if I had to use the bathroom and perhaps that would stop the cramping, but, using the bathroom didn&#8217;t stop it. I took a shower, let Jeremy know what was happening, and started timing the waves of cramps, which started feeling less like period cramps and more like cervical pain I remembered with early labor contractions I had with Abby. They were every 2-3 minutes apart. I called Labor and Delivery and told them what was up, and they said to come on in. The trip to the hospital is about an hour from our house, and by the time I got to the hospital, the contractions were very evident, and much stronger. They valeted our car, checked us in, and started monitoring me to see where we were. I was 3 cm dilated at that point, and I was really happy to hear that. In about an hour or so, I was 4 cm. My doctor came in and broke my water (not so fun), but it made my contractions much stronger, which is what we wanted to help get the show on the road. The contractions started getting really painful, and I asked for an epidural at 5 cm. It worked really great. I still felt lots of pressure with each contraction which was a good thing so that way when it was time to push, I could work with my contractions. I also could still move my legs and wiggle my toes! I kind of harbored around 6-7 cm for a couple hours. They noticed that my contractions weren&#8217;t intensifying (we were using an internal pressure monitor), so they gave me a drop of pitossin (sp), and that worked really well. My contractions became nice and strong, every minute or so. I went from 6-7 cm to fully dilated in an hour. I pushed 7 times over 13 minutes, and he was out! No tearing, no cutting. It was a really easy, peaceful, calm birth. He was born on my 39 week mark, but because he had been measuring a week older since my dating scan, we&#8217;re assuming he wasn&#8217;t early at all. He was 8 lbs, 5 oz, and at the 90th percentile for weight and length. Big boy! He ate an ounce and a half when he was born, he must have been hungry! 

Life at home has been really nice. I&#8217;m not saying it, (because we all know what a jinx it is to say it), but so far, he&#8217;s a really easy baby. He eats like a champ, and goes to sleep very easily. He&#8217;s been waking up just twice at night so far. My in laws are here and are helping us so much, so I can rest and enjoy my baby-moon. I feel great, and so lucky to have him here with us.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Candice, he is gorgeous! I take it that's him in your avatar? What an amazing birth, sounds like everything I want! Hope you're well and enjoy your gorgeous boy xxx


----------



## 10nottoomany

Hi ladies, I've missed a few days. I've had 4 extra kids all weekend and the 5mo old is very sick. I'm typing one handed. I just got a bfp at 15dpo. No one get excited, I know better than to get excited considering last time and especially so SOOO late. I've had those super light lines for days, you know the kind you can't tell what you are looking at. I don't feel happy, I feel doomed and I wish I had never tested because I know it can't be good this late.

https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/15dpo2pm3.jpg
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/15dpo2pm2.jpg
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/15dpo2pm1.jpg

I don't want to call the dr, I don't want to tell dh, I just don't even know what to do right now. Please pray for my sanity.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

10, your lines are darker than the ones I got at 16dpo with my son who's now over 3yo. I understand you not wanting to get excited so I'll hold my congrats for when you're feeling more positive. Big :hugs: to you xxx


----------



## CandiceJM

Claire-- yep, that's him in my avatar! Thank you :) I hope your labor and delivery is just as uneventful as mine :) xo


----------



## mommyof2peas

Candice he is beautiful! cant wait to see more photos :D I sure hope my labor is just as easy. 

10, I sure hope this is a forever baby for you hon. I sure know you deserve it. let us know when you finally decide to believe it :D I understand being a bit apprehensive.


----------



## babyhopes2010

10nottoomany said:


> Hi ladies, I've missed a few days. I've had 4 extra kids all weekend and the 5mo old is very sick. I'm typing one handed. I just got a bfp at 15dpo. No one get excited, I know better than to get excited considering last time and especially so SOOO late. I've had those super light lines for days, you know the kind you can't tell what you are looking at. I don't feel happy, I feel doomed and I wish I had never tested because I know it can't be good this late.
> 
> https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/15dpo2pm3.jpg
> https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/15dpo2pm2.jpg
> https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/15dpo2pm1.jpg
> 
> I don't want to call the dr, I don't want to tell dh, I just don't even know what to do right now. Please pray for my sanity.

I know your scared and need big :hug: (so ill whisper 'congratulations )

BTW loooking at u chart id say u were 12dpo and if so those are fab lines xx


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Candice your baby is absolutely beautiful. Huge Congrats to you! Enjoy him I know you will. Get your rest too when you can! :D

10 :hugs: all I can say is I pray this is your forever baby. I don't blame your for not wanting to get excited after your last cycle, but try and stay positive. :hugs:


----------



## 10nottoomany

I'm terrified to say the least, I don't want to do that again. I just did a Dollar Store test, there is an obvious line, very light. It's darker than the test I took at noon today which was supposedly a 10miu. The one I posted on here is a different brand of 10miu tests and ran very close to FRER last time. It's somewhat comforting that I'd been using the ones with the lighter lines for the last few days though. It's not comforting that my back hurts because that happened last time.

I have to go get my LO down so the big kids will watch him and I'll go get some FRER and see what those look like in comparison to mine last cycle.

Thanks for letting me be a freak.
Hugs.


----------



## lilmackate

Candice he's beautiful congratulations!

10..... I agree I think you are 12dpo with implantation at 8dpo (average) it takes days to reach your urine. I see nice darkening from this morning to afternoon...give it a few days...I'm praying for you!


----------



## 10nottoomany

I see what you are saying about maybe being only 12dpo. Just go back and look considering that this would mean that I didn't o until 3 days after my +opk, that I had massive o pain on the day of my +opk, and the biggest thing is that my dh left at 1am on the day of my +opk and was gone for 6 days. I seriously had a light line, kinda like the hot the evening before he left, we bd, I did another opk as he pulled out of the driveway and it was blazing. Then he was gone for almost a week. So if I'm only 12dpo that means that my 'old' dh had swimmer that stayed alive for 3 whole days???

The second test was darker because it was a different kind. The wondfos gave me similar lines to the frer last time, and I just got a pretty line on a frer now. I need to be okay and just see what happens.

I'm going to try and sneak to post a pic in a bit.


----------



## Mal

well I hope this is it for you. just stay as positive as you can.


----------



## 10nottoomany

https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/15dpopm2.jpg

and I have to compare to last time...
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/3-11/P3300004.jpg


----------



## Sweet_Alida

10nottoomany said:


> https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/15dpopm2.jpg
> 
> and I have to compare to last time...
> https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/3-11/P3300004.jpg

That is a nice line! It looks darker than any of yours from last time. I pray this is your forever baby! Your hubby has Super :spermy:!!!! If that's the case it's probably a Girl! The Girl sperms live longer than Boy ones(and there is a reason for that! LOL) Good Luck 10 I am praying!:cloud9::kiss::cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Just becos it happened b4 doesnt mean it will again! its hard to be positive,i had cramps for 1st week after bfp then nothing since and im 12 weeks today :wohoo:
Keep ur chin up and smile :) ur going to have a healthy baby :)

Oh and btw me and dh did the deed 3 days BEFORE ovulation ;) and ovulation was confirmed by my scan :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbOTjDub3kU&feature=related


----------



## Megg33k

He's gorgeous, Candice! :cloud9:

I think that's a great line, 10! :)


----------



## 10nottoomany

Mal, found the tightening you're feeling be Braxton Hicks?

How's your blood pressure holding up?

SweetAlida, those are amazing sono pics. I can't believe you are 12 weeks already.

Amanda, how are you feeling? Are your hips doing better?

Candice, that was an awesome birth story. It makes me feel all relaxed just reading your story. Congrats!

Mummylove, are you feeling better?

Claire, adorable sono pic. It's so amazing to be able to see what's going on in secret. Cute bump too.

Katie, hi dear.

Megg, I see you are starting a new treatment cycle with more meds. Did they decrease your meds last time? I'm excited to follow you again, you've been through so much and your bfp will be all the sweeter.

Thank you all for your encouraging words. It means so much. Babyhopes you made me smile with your whispering. I'm still in disbelief, and I'm ashamed that my first reaction anger. That's just crazy. It's hard to feel happy when I'm so scared. I posted lots more pics on my chart and my tests may be a tiny bit darker than last time, maybe. I'm already past the point that they were getting lighter last time too. I'm also past the point that the spotting happened last time, barely I know. It's even silly to try to comfort myself with that. I can't believe that I convinced myself that I wasn't pg now looking back. I woke feeling I'll several times last week, on Friday it was strong enough that I put zofran in my pocket before we left but I didn't take it. I took it yesterday morning for the first time, before I got that super light line. Last week, my bra was stuck to me like glue. I asked my hubby if the cows get colostrum again when they dry up, it's never ever dried up completely. I thought either it was just drying up or it was because of last time. My brought me a Subway sandwich and I couldn't eat it. Cm was increased and weird all of a sudden. Now I feel mad at myself for being so stupid, although it doesn't matter because I haven't done anything harmful. Still no caffeine for me since before o. I just can't comprehend how I blew it all off. 

I do feel better after comparing all of my tests, a little anyway. I think I would have known a couple of days sooner had I used a different test. It's all on my chart.

I called and got my progesterone result from last time, it was 23.5 at 14dpo and that was considered within range. I don't know anything about that. The betas cost over $200 at the hosp where my obgyn orders them. My pcp can do them for $80, why such a huge price difference. Anyway, I'm on the books for a beta on Friday morning. I asked to wait until Friday. I don't want to spend a bunch of money on the betas when they don't cause me to do anything different anyway. We have to pay it all until the deductible is met and then it's still 50/50. I want to be able to spend our money on a baby we get to keep too. I already have an $800 bill from last time. I can't help but think that this bill could get huge before we even get a keeper baby. I'm sorry if that sounds yucky, but I don't want to stop ttc even if we don't get to keep this one either.

I am still kinda duh that I hadn't even conceived since the last baby and he's going to be 3 this summer. Now two months in a row, that's not a complaint either. I guess for now, I will take it as it comes and let the lines pacify me. I do feel little cramps but they aren't enough to do anything, my back hurts and that concerns me. But I may be from carrying around a sick little one for 2 days. I walked him all aver the place, and at night I sat up in my bed and rocked him. That had to be better than crunches.

Thanks for being here.


----------



## braijackava

Thinking of you 10. Hoping for the best possible outcome for you!


----------



## mommyof2peas

My hips do feel better, thank yo for asking :)
I am 33 weeks as of yesterday. So creeping on up there. I have my growth scan tomorrow so very much looking forward to that. Unless they find something odd Im sure it will be the last scan I have until she is born.


----------



## 10nottoomany

Thanks Braij.

Amanda, do you have her stuff all ready? You're getting so close.


----------



## mommyof2peas

LOL well I have he room and everything ready. I havent packed the hospital bag or anything like that yet. Dunno why. I know I should. Also my bag for the hospital I keep thinking well what If I want something out of it. Then I have to repack it lol


took my daughter to build-a-bear yesterday to make a bear for Amelia. she mad one for william. Its kind of her welcome to the world big sis gift :) so thats ready too


----------



## 10nottoomany

That sounds so sweet Amanda. That's good for them too.


----------



## bbwardle

Hi all hope ur all ok been spotting brown blood since Friday it has now completely gone wasn't enough to wear a towel I'm going to ask a dumb question now what is breakthrough bleeding x


----------



## Sweet_Alida

10 I hope and pray this is your forever baby. Looks good so far. I wouldn't worry too much about the cramps. My back hurts like crazy all the time and I know it's from carrying around my 30lb toddler! Just remember there is a lot going on in your tummy right now and a few cramps and twinges is normal. I think Anger is normal too. Especially after what you've been thru. My DH was angry at first about our pregnancy even though he knew we were TTC. He turned his fear into anger. He is worried I'm going to have another hard pregnancy and this baby will be born sick too. It's all just fear manifested into anger and it still creeps up now and again. I just have to remind him it's all out of our hands now and to trust in God. Plus the fact that he is gone so much doesn't help the situation. :( I hope your fears turn into joy soon. It's not fun not enjoying your pregnancy(take it from me, it's hard to enjoy a pregnancy when your dh is angry about so much of it from his fears.). I pray he turns around soon. He was doing great for awhile and now he is back to being scared and angry again. I think he is just tired of being on the road and away from home, but he could definitely pick another way of showing it! LOL! 
Hang in there 10 I hope your symptoms continue to give you reassurance and your lines continue to darken!


----------



## lilmackate

Hey ladies! :) bump picture in my journal! 

Hope everyone is well!

10 thinking of you hope you are feeling better.

Mari thinking of you too! Is your house flooded or close to it....worried for you.


----------



## 10nottoomany

Thanks SweetAlida. I kept asking how your dh took your surprise when you told him you were pg after being gone. Now I feel sad I asked. I'm sorry. You need him to be happy.

The baby I cared for all weekend was admitted to the hospital today. His mom said he only ate 4-6 oz since leaving here and it had been nearly 24 hours. 

Oh no, Mari is in the flood? Hope you are okay Mari.

Katie, I get lost in the journals but I have to gosee your pic.


----------



## lilmackate

My journal is in my siggy just click :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

spent 2 hours in the hospital tonight....having contractions. but not enough for them to do anything about them. Nurse said I was 2cm up front but still closed in the back. So doesnt really say much at all gonna drink water then off to bed


----------



## mummylove

10 im still the same throwing up after i eat went docs today and she wont give me anything cus there could be a risk of damaging baby plus im keeping down fluids shes told me not to eat main meals and to eat 5 times a day little things like cereal crackers mash potatoes etc

How are u doing?


----------



## Sweet_Alida

mommyof2peas said:


> spent 2 hours in the hospital tonight....having contractions. but not enough for them to do anything about them. Nurse said I was 2cm up front but still closed in the back. So doesnt really say much at all gonna drink water then off to bed

I hope everything is alright. I'm sorry you had to go in. I hope baby holds on a few more weeks. :hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

10 I know I wish he could just be happy. He is really draining all the happiness out of me for sure. He is just worried and scared and not being home isn't helping any of his worries and even though I know deep down he is happy because he has said he is this attitude he portrays is really depressing me. i just hope he comes around sooner or later. I just try and stay positive.

I hope the baby is alright. Why isn't he eating?


----------



## lilmackate

amanda I hope you and baby are doing better!


----------



## braijackava

Sorry for the sick ladies. Hope you feel better soon. 
Amanda I hope your baby stays put a bit longer. Hope you are doing better now!


----------



## 10nottoomany

Amanda, hope your contrax stopped after drinking your water. 2 cm in front, that's something especially since it's still early. Did they say anything about that? I'm glad you went in to have it checked out though.

SweetAlida, I'm sure he'll come around. When your baby comes he'll be a proud Daddy and his stress and fears will fade into happiness and joy when he see's his baby. I think you're right, he's just scared.

My friend's baby, he's still in the hospital and is eating now. Yay!! I totally cried I was so relieved. I noticed that he seemed like he didn't want to swallow, but I just thought it was the gunk in his throat frustrating him. I was obsessive and very persistent about him eating, I was scared he wasn't eating enough because she told me he would take 6 oz. at a time and at most he only took 4. I just kept trying. I would calm him down and try again. She said he would cry when she gave him his bottle so she wouldn't try again for a while. Anyway, he's doing better thankfully.

Nikki, I'm not the best at explaining breakthrough bleeding but I'll try. It's when your lining gets too thick, normally on long cycles and the oldest part begins to shed because it's too thick to be maintained. It's not anything bad. You haven't put in your temps as consistently here recently, but I'm still watching your chart.

mummylove, I'm so sorry they won't give you anything. It's so miserable to feel so sick. If at any point you aren't able to hold down fluids though go back. Did I tell you that a midwife recommened Unisom? It works the same as Phenergan. If you're sleeping you aren't throwing up. The downside I think is that if you are sleeping you also aren't drinking so I would use it carefully.

Today's test may be a tiny bit darker, it's really hard to tell on the FRER. I would like to see more test pics that have betas at about the same time if anyone has any to share. Is there a collection of those anywhere?

Here's today's FRER at 17dpo (maybe).
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/17dpo4.jpg

My dh was joking that he was half way across the country when this baby was conceived, he's right. That sounds kinda bad. There are lots more pics of more tests from today on my chart. 3 days until my beta. 

Have a great day.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

10, those lines are great! I don't think my lines ever got that dark on FRER and I tested until abotu 16dpo. Really hoping this is your forever baby :) xxx


----------



## 10nottoomany

I hope so Claire, thank you. I'm so worried it's ridiculous.

On the digis, do they come up faster if you have more hcg? I'm thinking about doing it. I've never seen one that says "pregnant" one in real life.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'll show you my FRER when I got a positive digi...........


----------



## mommyof2peas

Woke up with a headache this morning. But after taking something for it I seem to be ok. Amelia is moving around a WHOLE lot. I have a growth scan later this afternoon so looking forward to that. 

10 the nurse said its "not unheard of" with woman that have had babies before to dialate a bit early like that. But with the contractions they were picking up, you just never know. I was having about 4-5 a hour. So still within the "normal" range. Im sure Ill make it till at least 36 weeks. If not longer. Just gotta suck it up. 


A bit of a rant. My hubby stayed home when I went into treage last night. He just didnt want to be bothered looking after the kids and he figured they wouldnt do anything thing. At most they would give me something to stop contractions and send me on my way. I know it doesnt make sense to load up the kids, since they cant come back with me anyhow. But he didnt even WANT to go....He didnt even offer to go. So fustrating.


----------



## 10nottoomany

I'm so sorry Amanda. I have a friend who is at the hospital right now about to get her gall bladder removed and her dh is at home and she's there alone. It's probably easier for him to take care of the kids at home. Could someone else have watched them so he could have gone with you? What are your plans for when she comes?

Thank Claire, I think I'm going to do the digi just to make me feel all happy while I'm worrying. I wish I had done the betas now, but I'm glad I didn't at the same time. 3 days seems so far away and I still think these tests should be darker if I'm 17dpo. If I'm 14dpo they're probably fine but that seems to be reaching for anything to justify when they're not darker.


----------



## mommyof2peas

My SIL is on stand by for when Im admitted into the hospital. But it was kinda sad being in there alone. Plus once Im admitted my mom will come too. She is 2 hours out though, so Unless they admit me she isnt even going to get a call lol she would kill me


----------



## mummylove

10 them tests look great congrats

well wot a waste my tea was ;(


----------



## 10nottoomany

You need to get something to help with that mummylove. Are you throwing up every day?


----------



## mommyof2peas

So my mom calls me tonight, and the first words out of her mouth are"now don't be mad" So right there I know Im not going to like what she has to say. 

At 16 weeks I found out that I had complete placenta previa. The doctors were talking if it doesnt move then I may need a section. Since then it has moved completely and I should be able to have a normal vaginal birth. Well, while there were talks of a section my mom (who lives a hour and a half out) was saying how she would come stay with me for a few nights to help with the house and kids while my DH worked. Because I dont have to have a section anymore(knock on wood) the plan had changed to she would watch the kids while I was in labor then take them for the night. Until I was released the next day. This has been planned for oh I dont know 5 months...

So fast forward to today with her call "now dont get mad, But cant you find someone else to watch the kids? I dont want to have to sit there for 10 hours like last time then take the kids" wow...just wow. First off, My labor start to finish was only 6 hours! Second, I didnt know being there for the birth of your grandchild was such a burden. she kept saying dont get mad, if there isnt anyone else she would do it. I tried to stay calm as I told her that if there was someone else I would have already asked them. She cut me off saying " Ohhhh no you wouldnt, no you wouldnt. Cause you figure mom will do it, no need to even look to find someone else" (this is so not true. I dont want my mom to have to drive a hour and a half just cause) Then she went into how she just wants to be a grandma. How this is number 3 for her (my 3rd) and she doesnt see how its so special. Im only having a child. Since I dont have to have a c section then why do I need her at all. MOST woman labor with the kids in the room, then have a baby, dad takes the kids home then comes back the next day to pick up mom and baby. 

I was so mad I had tears running down my face. I cant believe she cant be bothered to drive a hour and a half to watch the birth of a grandchild. I told her that if she felt that way I would just call her after amelia was born and she can come see her then. my mother then has the nerve to get mad at ME and says" I cant talk to you when your like this"

Part of my fustration is she has one of my brothers kids that lives with her now. Because the state took her away. So I get the just wanting to be a grandmother part. BUT that is my brother NOT me. Ive never asked her to be anything but a grandmother. My mom will drive a hour everyother weekend to drop my niece with my brother and take him shopping once a month for food. because he doesnt drive. She also buys him diapers for the son he does have living with him. Also buys things for my brothers kids like easter candy and extra stuff so they dont feel poor or something. So the fact that she does all this for my brother (and thus the reason she just wants to be a grandma and send a card on holidays and whatnot) But cant be bothered to drive the extra 30 mins for one freaking night makes me SOOOOO mad. 

So my question is...am i being too emotional about this??? Because I really am not planning to call her until after my daughter is born.


----------



## lilmackate

I would tell her to get out of my life and that it's clear she doesn't love my kids or me! I'd burn that bridge! I'm so mad for you amanda! of course I'm hormonal too..... and I don't think she should have any grandparent rights. Again I'm hormonal but you have every right to be boiled!


----------



## Mal

Amanda she is being a really witch. You are her daughter and she should not care to be there for you. but then agian my mom completly disowned me when she found out I was pregnant and we have not talked since


----------



## babyhopes2010

I was playing with doppler as i put it away for few days.Its coming up with 120-155 but i cant hear anything but like swooshy noise and then *bang* i was like what the hell is that? My belly sounds so noise and it was so quiet last week?can someone shed some light.

Im so nervous about my scan on Saturday :argh:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

The midwife told me the swooshy noise was the cord and the BANG is your baby kicking the doppler!!!! xxx


----------



## mummylove

10nottoomany said:


> You need to get something to help with that mummylove. Are you throwing up every day?

Mostly everyday yes and ive been to the docs and they wont give me anything cus im keeping down fluids she just said if it gets worse then they will concider giving me something


----------



## 10nottoomany

Amanda, you have every right to feel hurt by that. You were being very objective to even think about calling her afterwards. I think you're being fair, but I wouldn't want her keeping the other kids if this is how she feels. I would definitely call someone else, and I wouldn't ask anything of her ever again. If she can't pull through for you now when you really need her I wouldn't want to ask her to be part of your lives at other times. I'd be indifferent to her, like she is just someone you know and nothing more. That's the position that she has chosen. I'm so sorry that you are going through this, especially right now. Hugs.

Babyhopes, your baby must be super active. I think you're fine. Which doppler do you have? Can you send a link?

My tests are way lighter today, I did drink a lot yesterday and even during the night I drank water. If they are lighter again tomorrow I'll know this baby is gone too. I'm so scared and sad and a total basket case.

https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/18dpodilutefmu4.jpg


----------



## braijackava

Sorry you are worrying so much 10. Praying for a good outcome.
I would be so angry Amanda. Its enough stress having the baby, and now you have to worry about child care. My mom says things a lot that hurt my feelings. I think she doesnt think before she speaks. Just yesterday I was talking to her about dental surgery my 7 year old needs. They want $2000 up front to even make the appt, and I dont have that kind of money laying around. So she tells me if I only had 2 kids instead of four I could afford it. I shouldnt have 4 kids if I cant afford them, than she adds oh but obviously you cant give them back. I was so mad. My kids are fed, and clothed and loved. They are happy and have more than a lot of kids do. And even if I could, I would never give any of them back. And does that mean she thinks 2 of my kids are expendable? I dont think a lot of people could come up with 2 grand in a day, no matter how many kids they have.


----------



## mummylove

braijackava said:


> Sorry you are worrying so much 10. Praying for a good outcome.
> I would be so angry Amanda. Its enough stress having the baby, and now you have to worry about child care. My mom says things a lot that hurt my feelings. I think she doesnt think before she speaks. Just yesterday I was talking to her about dental surgery my 7 year old needs. They want $2000 up front to even make the appt, and I dont have that kind of money laying around. So she tells me if I only had 2 kids instead of four I could afford it. I shouldnt have 4 kids if I cant afford them, than she adds oh but obviously you cant give them back. I was so mad. My kids are fed, and clothed and loved. They are happy and have more than a lot of kids do. And even if I could, I would never give any of them back. And does that mean she thinks 2 of my kids are expendable? I dont think a lot of people could come up with 2 grand in a day, no matter how many kids they have.


How dare she say that the stupid bitch i would of punched her lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

My mom says crap like that ALL the time...I called her telling her that I needed to go shopping but was waiting for my DH to get home, as I didnt want to pack up both kids to run to the store. She starts going off about if she wanted to go anywhere she had to pack up both my brother and I and took us everywhere and "OHHH but you just HAD to have another one, didnt you?" She thinks she is being funny. but it just ticks me off. She also says "No more kids, ok. It makes me feel old.".....yes cause its all about her and how she feels.


----------



## braijackava

Oh my parents are always saying "Dont have anymore ok!" And they are serious. I have started telling them this is my life and the amount of children I have is our business and not theirs. I am not going to make major decisions in my life based on what they want. I am sure no one told them how many kids they could have. My mom has free flight benefits and only a part time job, and she still hasnt seen my son. He is 2 months old now. But she has gone to Canada and on a cruise since he was born.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Ohhhh I would be so mad! Then again my mom JUST took my son over night....mind you it was only about 12 hours. for the first time since he was like 1. Because according to her he cried too much....Umm yeah, he was 1. Ive been trying to tell her for over a year he is much better now. She doesnt mind taking my daughter as one, she is 9 years old and pretty much takes care of herself and 2 she is the first grandchild. She also takes my brothers son alot...and not for nothing, but my brothers kids are freaking SCARY!! I wont take his kids for more then a couple of hours. I cant. They are just "those" kids that no one wants their kids around. His daughter will look straight at you while you tell her no, and continue to do it. My mom can take care of those two (btw his son YELLS at the top of his lungs when he doesnt get his way) Not that my kids are perfect. but still


----------



## braijackava

Our moms sound a lot alike! Haha


----------



## mommyof2peas

My mom is calling! I think Ill let it ring to VM....


----------



## mummylove

My parents are pretty gud they give me more praise then not. My life was so messed but b4 i had summer and they are proud of me how much ive changed. But OH family can get to me if i tell them im struggling with sum thing they go thats wot happens when u av kids, yea i know what it means to av kids but if i had more help from OH i wouldnt struggle. Like, the last few weeks OH hasnt even help clean the house he moans to help me with summer so im doing everything and its getting harder with me being sick and tired all time, so gonna really put my foot down cus ive had enough


----------



## lilmackate

10 I'm thinking of you :hugs: I hope things get better and you can relax some.


----------



## babyhopes2010

OK so i 'think' have that thrush :argh:
It burns and itchs and have discharge,iv never had it b4.:cry:
I went out a brough Canesteenduo.Is it ok to use during pregnancy?


----------



## babyhopes2010

10-i think ur tests look fine,mine went light the odd day.
My doppler is 2mgz and its hi bebe bt200 costs lot of money :(


----------



## Mal

ugh my tummy hurts so bad. I feel like its ripping lol i guess its the ligament pain I dont know. But omg it hurts.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Sorry your parents are being such jerks. I really thought I'd get a lot of crap from my MIL when she found out I was pregnant, afterall I am 38 and in the world of TTc that is pretty old to get pregnant especially according to the older generation! However, she has been surprisingly very supportive and even admitted to me that she is excited for us. So I was shocked by her "nice" comments for the first time in my life. I really expected a lecture about how I"m too old. 

10 I hope this is just because you drank so much water. I can't wait for your Betas on Friday. I pray they are good and strong numbers. Your in my thoughts and prayers.
:hugs:


----------



## mummylove

Well yet again tea was a waste of time


----------



## 10nottoomany

No more tea for you mummylove, you need to find something you can hold down better. I'm so glad that your mom is more supportive. Sounds like you need to give your OH a work over though. Good luck with that dear, it's hard to change them.

Mal, I know it's far fetched but you really should go have it checked out. It could be anything, appendix, infection, contractions, or it could be your uterus is ripping. It does happen although very rarely. If you are having pain, you really should at the very least have it checked out. Please, for me????

Amanda and Braij, I'm so sorry that your mommas are meanie mommas. Your children are your greatest blessing and it just shows you what they thought of their own blessings. They don't have their priorities straight and they don't understand. You are raising your children, and don't let them make you feel badly for having them, you are ideed blessed.

Lucky for you Sweet Alida. My mom had issues with us having so many but I just never call on her for help and now she comes to us and never says a word. I think they know now that I live for the kids and there isn't anything else in the whole world that makes me happy.

Braij, can you check into state insurance for your child? I don't know what's available there but if you need help, don't feel badly for getting it. You'll have plenty of years to pay in your share and you can't go back and have your kids then because age doesn't allow those things.

AFM, I can see that I'm way too stressed. The money isn't worth the stress. If I need the beta to calm me down then so be it. Also, if I lose this one too I want it documented so I can get whatever testing or treatment that may help. SO... I called this morning and went in for a beta. It told the nurse that my test was lighter, and at this point I don't even know that she believes me that I'm pg anyway. I did have it done at my pcp instead of my obgyn because the hospital fees are so much higher. On the downside, I won't get the result until tomorrow morning. She said it'll be there when they arrive. I will call them if they don't call me by 9am. She knows I'm anxious for this result. I'll decide what to do tomorrow, but I'm thinking maybe have another done tomorrow morning just so I'll know before the weekend if it's going up or down. It's just easier to deal knowing.

I know that I drank a lot yesterday evening, over 32oz. after 8pm then some during the night too. My urine was the lightest of yellow, almost not yellow this morning. It's still very dilute now and I seem to be peeing more than I'm drinking. Well, we ate at McDonald's last night and I was all swollen and puffy at bed time. Maybe it's the trash food.

Of course, the more I'm stressed the more I'm trying to find any thread of hope. I shouldn't do that to myself, but I can't help it. I tested again with 2mu, 3mu, 4mu, and will likely test more. Just a quick summary, I'll put more on my chart.

This one shows 17dpo fmu and 18dpo fmu.
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/18dposmu3mu3.jpg

This one shows 17dpo fmu and 18dpo 3mu. I know it's not darker still, but my urine still looked very pale and it's very close. Yesterday's was very dark in color. If urine concentration really matters, this could be a significant detail.
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/18dposmu3mu4.jpg


----------



## 10nottoomany

Babyhopes, I don't know what the medicine is you bought. Did you check with your midwife? My dr. would just give Diflucan. If it's not too bad you can use yogurt topically (yucky I know) and eat it too. You could use probiotics too. I hope you get rid of it quickly, it's so miserable. I'm going to look up your doppler. Mine was closer to $500, but that was a long time ago. Prices go down after a while. Oh, our currency is different too, I couldn't figure that out though. I hope I get to use mine again.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

10 urine concentration makes a HUGE difference. I don't know if I would do betas again tomorrow it might be too early for a rise. As you know Betas rise every 24-48 hours, I'd wait until Friday. But that is just me. No sense in worrying yourself if your betas don't rise tomorrow you know? :shrug: 
When I was first testing I peed on a CB digi with pretty dark pee got a "pregnant" and a line on FRER, later that night I peed on a CB digi and FRER with fairly light pee and got NOT PREGNANT and NO LINE! NO LINE AT ALL! I was freaked out all night. The next morning when my pee was dark again things were fine. I know for a fact the color of your pee matters! Good luck with your betas, I would seriously wait until Friday for your second one just to make sure your body has enough time to double like it should. :hugs: I know your anxious, but you also don't want to write this baby off if your betas don't rise because you didn't give your body enough time to let it do it's thing. make sense? :hugs:


----------



## 10nottoomany

But Sweet Alida, if I don't do it on Thursday I won't get the result until Monday. What about at 4:30pm on Thursday? That would be a day and 7 hours. If my number is okay I may be able to handle waiting, I sure wish my hpts would cooperate. I posted more pics on my chart too.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

True 10 I know you'd have to wait for the results, but I still think it's worse to think your MC'ing all weekend because your numbers didn't budge. I can't imagine what your going thru, I know your anxious and rightfully so. If you do the second Beta tomorrow evening it might be okay, I just know my HCG was more on the every 48hr to double and it worried the docs when it didn't double in 24 hours. They told me I was going to lose the baby...but I didn't. I knew they just didn't give it long enough it was early days. I think it started double faster at 5 -6 weeks because that is when my symptoms started but the first 3-4 weeks I think it doubled slow, I know it did the tests showed it. 
You have to do what is best for your sanity. As long as you can handle if it doesn't go up or double you won't freak and think it's over and know it was probably just too early I say go for it. Like I said You need to do what is right for you. :hugs: I wish I could be there to help you get thru the weekend. I pray it's good news in the morning.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

10- I was looking at your tests from both this pregnancy and the last one you recently sadly lost. Your lines were NEVER this dark...NEVER. I think your going to be okay this time. I feel like this baby is a very sticky one. I understand your fears and they are justified, but I really think your going to be alright. :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

But 10 that 3mu test is much darker and the line looks stronger....


----------



## 10nottoomany

I'm so scared, I'm so scared I can't take it. I can't even function, my house is a wreck and all I can do is look at peesticks. My Dollar tests don't show much of anything and they did with my last two babies. I don't know how I'll get through this weekend. I'm an absolute basket case. 

Last time, my betas were 34 and 33 a day apart and I knew it wasn't okay. If it stays the same when it's supposed to be rising rapidly I'll know. Tomorrow's tests will say more too. I should just wait and see what tomorrow brings and then decide. It's easier knowing, then I can have some caffeine or something. I'm not saying it's going to happen at all, I won't even take so much as a Tylenol. I felt guilty because I took a sip of LO's Coke so he wouldn't spill it. I don't even like Coke.

Katie, I can't tell if that test is darker or not. It looks the same or maybe even a tiny bit lighter to me. The yucky looking background makes it harder to tell too. I've drank 44 oz as of today, I'll drink more for a little while and then just stop after dinner so tomorrow's tests will be more objective.


----------



## 10nottoomany

SweetAlida, where are you counting from on 3-4 weeks. Today is 18dpo, so that's 4w 4d. Shouldn't it be picking up by now? I keep expecting to see that bigger jump and it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Megg33k

OMG Amanda! :hugs:

They look good to me, 10! :)

In answer to the question about my meds: No, they didn't decrease them last time. But, I didn't respond as well this time. In fact, my response was quite poor this time. So, the only option is to increase the dose. I found back when I was using Soy that I started on 120mg and had a very strong ovulation (if the pains were anything to go on)... but I had to up the dose in subsequent months to keep getting timely, strong ovulations. I wonder if maybe I habituate to drugs quickly and build up a tolerance. I'm hoping this higher dose will be enough to kick things into high gear and get me a good result. I only need this to work once. I'm happy to only have 1 child... I won't do this again if I get a healthy baby once.


----------



## 10nottoomany

Megg, does this mean that if you stop using the meds for a while you would respond more like you did the first time? I'm guessing you'll have more side effects too. Surely it won't mean more pokes though, right? I hope you get your hearts desire this time around.

I know ya'll are getting tired of seeing my peesticks but I thought this was significant. These tests are my least sensitive that I have, they're supposed to be 10miu but they've been shown less of a line than the $ tests all along. I can't be sure because I can't go get my other's to compare at the moment, but I think that this one may be my darkest one yet on these. If not, it's got to be at least as dark as the last one. I didn't even let this sit very long I was so surprised. The one I did this morning I would have called bfn.
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/18dpo5pm2.jpg
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/18dpo5pm1.jpg

Katie, aren't these the same as the one's you got from ept.com? Did yours say One Step on them?


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Fab Lines! I think this is a sticky baby. I really do. I can't wait to log on in the morning and see what your betas are. I bet they are high. :D


----------



## Sweet_Alida

10nottoomany said:


> SweetAlida, where are you counting from on 3-4 weeks. Today is 18dpo, so that's 4w 4d. Shouldn't it be picking up by now? I keep expecting to see that bigger jump and it hasn't happened yet.

Mine never got super dark to be honest. Well until I was like 6 weeks when I finally did my last dollar store test then it was dark! LOL! I think you should step away from the pee sticks and relax. If this baby doesn't stick all the worrying isn't going to change it and all the worrying isn't helping it either. :hugs: I say that just because I know you know this and yet it's super hard to not worry. It's something you want so badly and so it's all you can think about. I hope your betas tomorrow will be great numbers so you can relax a little. My betas were still rising slow at 4 weeks it wasn't until the 6 week mark that I had numbers that were "in range" for my # of weeks preg. They told me for 2 weeks I was going to mc because my betas were low and rising slow. Well they were wrong. Don't give up on this baby...not yet! :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## 10nottoomany

You are right, it's all I can think about and I don't even know how to stop. I've become OCD. I keep poas and staring at tests and taking pics. Then I go back and look at them again and again, I know it's ridiculous and it won't help or change anything yet I keep doing it over and over again.

I dis my other ept at 6pm because I did one yesterday at 6pm. It looked darker today but I thought it was probably just because the first one seemed to fade. The new one didn't fade as much. Then I did another frer about 8pm, the test line is so dark it was hard to tell that it was lighter than the control line. I think you all were right about the dilution of urine making that much of a difference. That was a big difference. 

I will give the drs office until 9 to call me, then I'll
call them. I will post right after. Of course I'll test again in the am too. I put my cup up just after 8pm so I won't keep drinking. It's not even in my room so I won't forget and drink tonight.

Thanks so much for being here, you all are keeping me as sane as possible at the moment.

Nite.


----------



## babyhopes2010

10- i was testing up until my scan :haha:


----------



## mummylove

I havent tested for ages lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

hmm shall i test :blush::haha:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

10 where are you? Just checking in to see your FAB numbers!!! :hugs:

Yes Babyhopes you should test, but to the intelligender test to see if your having a boy or girl instead! LOL!!!


----------



## 10nottoomany

I'm still waiting on them to call me back. I called at 9:30am and they said the results weren't in yet. I asked if I had to wait for the dr. to see them, she said no that she can give them to me but they're really just not there yet. I asked her if she would call me as soon as they got there and she said she would and took my number. This lady is older and she may just forget. I am trying my hardest to be patient, I am going to try to stay busy until 1 pm and then I'll assume she forgot and call back. I'm going crazy waiting. 

I think my tests looked okay this morning. My FRER was lighter this morning than my 8pm one yesterday but they were super close. Tons of pics are on my chart, including new ones today. Sorry I didn't post, I'm just really scatter brained. 

I will call at 1, but I also have to pick up my dd at 1 so I'll post shortly after. I hope I just O'd later then these tests wouldn't seem so bad.


----------



## 10nottoomany

She just called me, thank God. It's 133 and she said I'm 4 weeks, but really I'm 4 weeks 5 days. They also did the blood draw at 9:23am. I didn't know what time it was so now I can compare that when we do another. I'm going to call my obgyn now and see what's next. I'm shaking.


----------



## lilmackate

133 is a good number.


----------



## Mal

ya it is a good number mine was lower then that first time I had my blood draw and I was 5 weeks


----------



## mummylove

them numbers are gud 10

Well i had beans on toast for tea i feel like i need to be sick but i havent


----------



## 10nottoomany

Thanks ladies. I'm still concerned, betabase shows me a little behind. I hope I O'd later, that would make all of this make sense.

mummylove, hopefully you are turning a corner


----------



## babyhopes2010

My Bump
heres my 1st pic,no bump meh :haha:
https://img232.imageshack.us/img232/4918/6w5d.jpg
iv lost 7lb so where did that come from :shock:
https://img153.imageshack.us/img153/2/dscn1766cr.jpg
13 weeks
https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/576/bumpz.jpg
https://img852.imageshack.us/img852/8950/13weeks.jpg

its fricking huge :shock:


----------



## Mal

step away from the computer 10. just take a breather and just take it easy. Stop worrying yourself and relax. Dont add anymore stress to yourself


----------



## mommyof2peas

it's only going to get bigger clare :) lol I think you look great. I didnt even take a pic this week. Didnt want to see if it had grown or not lol

10 I think it will ll work out hun! FX for you and loads of :dust:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

10-That is GREAT news! Are you going by your LMP for your date? Just wondering. That is a really good number. I'm sure your still very nervous, but maybe you will be able to relax just a little. That number is a lot higher than my first at 4+4! so very happy for you!!! :D :hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

12+3weeks bump pics!
Sorry about the bathroom this is the spare/kiddo bathroom and it's hard to keep clean with her "washing her hands" and all in there! Always messy! :haha:

Babyhopes I am HUGE! I swear I look 5 months preggo! They tell me because it is my second kid , but I think it's because it's my second kid and I was not in as good of shape as when I was prego with Alida. I didn't show hardly at all with Alida until 16-18 weeks! Big difference! You look GREAT! Your going to have a CUTE Bump! I'm guessing Team :pink: for you. don't ask me why?? that might change in a couple fo weeks though! Keep the pics coming so I can keep guessing! :D


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Babyhopes how far are you now? your ticker is gone and I can't remember.


----------



## Mal

well I think I have a pinched nerve and not really sure what to do about it. I dont know if its in my shoulder or in my arm but my arm has a numb feeling and hurts really bad around my wrist and my fingers are numb. I mean i can still feel everything just has that numb feeling :(


----------



## mummylove

10nottoomany said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm still concerned, betabase shows me a little behind. I hope I O'd later, that would make all of this make sense.
> 
> mummylove, hopefully you are turning a corner


Really hope everything goes fine with u and bubba just av sum faith i no its hards but my fingers are crossed for u
I was nearly sick after tea but first time in weeks ive not been sick after tea. so now im just gonna eat small. Today i had 2 toast with cup of tea for breakfast lunch had 3 rivite then tea 2 toast with beans


----------



## babyhopes2010

12 1/2 weeks :)
the ticker was making time go slow :haha:


----------



## mummylove

omg i am fuming


----------



## mommyof2peas

whats wrong sam??


----------



## Mal

why are you fuming? 

I am waiting ona friend to get here she is taking me to the ER my wrist hurts so bad, and my whole arm is numb like and I took tylenol and ya now I have a headache


----------



## mommyof2peas

Sweet_Alida said:


> View attachment 201341
> 
> View attachment 201343
> 
> 12+3weeks bump pics!
> Sorry about the bathroom this is the spare/kiddo bathroom and it's hard to keep clean with her "washing her hands" and all in there! Always messy! :haha:
> 
> Babyhopes I am HUGE! I swear I look 5 months preggo! They tell me because it is my second kid , but I think it's because it's my second kid and I was not in as good of shape as when I was prego with Alida. I didn't show hardly at all with Alida until 16-18 weeks! Big difference! You look GREAT! Your going to have a CUTE Bump! I'm guessing Team :pink: for you. don't ask me why?? that might change in a couple fo weeks though! Keep the pics coming so I can keep guessing! :D

You look fantastic! Had I not seem your post about being 38 I would have never, never guessed. 

I love my bump dont get me wrong but all you ladies have that cute basket ball bump that I've always dreamed of! Mari and katie too...way cute! Mine was a B shape bump for the LONGEST time. now Im just massive LOL


----------



## mommyof2peas

mal, could be carpel tunnel. Much easier to get it while pregnant, PLUS with your job its easy to get it doing that kind of work too. I sure hope everything turns out ok and the doc can help with the pain. Either by giving you somehting or makig it stop hurting all together!


----------



## mummylove

mommyof2peas said:


> whats wrong sam??

I got summer ready for bed but her bed 20 mins later she started crying so i asked OH to change her nappy cus she done a poo and he moans and tuts saying no his been working alday, so is he gonna say that everyday so he dont av to do anything he really makes me angry sometimes


----------



## mommyof2peas

Oh that makes me so angry too! when you've been at home with the baby all day they dont seem to get you've been working all day as well! What do men think, the babys take care of themselfs! plus your pregnant...making it 10 % as tiering. Sorry he is being a jerk hun :( I feel your pain


----------



## carterclan02

My oh said he wasn't doing diapers this time because she is a girl.. what sense does that make? but we shall see about that one!!
Question guys when does baby go head down? I wonder cause i read a post that said baby should be head down already but my baby isn't..she lays vertical basically all the time..kind of has me worried along with everything else there is 2 worry about lol..


----------



## mommyof2peas

I think ifs different for everyone mari...I know amelia went head down at 31 weeks. But babys have until due date to move :) I think though its about 30 weeks or so they start to turn around. I wouldnt worry about it :D


----------



## Megg33k

10nottoomany said:


> Megg, does this mean that if you stop using the meds for a while you would respond more like you did the first time? I'm guessing you'll have more side effects too. Surely it won't mean more pokes though, right? I hope you get your hearts desire this time around.
> 
> I know ya'll are getting tired of seeing my peesticks but I thought this was significant. These tests are my least sensitive that I have, they're supposed to be 10miu but they've been shown less of a line than the $ tests all along. I can't be sure because I can't go get my other's to compare at the moment, but I think that this one may be my darkest one yet on these. If not, it's got to be at least as dark as the last one. I didn't even let this sit very long I was so surprised. The one I did this morning I would have called bfn.
> https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/18dpo5pm2.jpg
> https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/18dpo5pm1.jpg
> 
> Katie, aren't these the same as the one's you got from ept.com? Did yours say One Step on them?

I'm not sure... The first time, I used Follistim in Sept for my IUI @ 75IU and again in Nov for my IVF @ 150IU and responded well. Then, I had the long break whist I was pregnant, miscarried, and then had to wait for the new cycle. That's the time I responded poorly. So, I don't know if I would have responded just as poorly if I'd gone back to the drugs quicker... or if it was something to do with everything that my body had been through... or building up some sort of resistance... or what. We really have no way to know. I've had similar issues with period induction though... I've been given Provera several times to force a bleed, and its sort of stopped working. At first, I was getting a bleed about 2-3 days after my last pill. Then it was 5 days. Then 6 days. Now, it really doesn't do anything more than cause some spotting. Same deal with BCP... The first few times made me crazy. The last time was without incident. This time I barely notice I'm even taking it. The bleeds coming off of it used to be horrendous... really heavy and for over a week. Now, I barely bleed when I come off of it, and it takes a week or more to start instead of a couple of days. Its all very odd.

Good line! :)



10nottoomany said:


> She just called me, thank God. It's 133 and she said I'm 4 weeks, but really I'm 4 weeks 5 days. They also did the blood draw at 9:23am. I didn't know what time it was so now I can compare that when we do another. I'm going to call my obgyn now and see what's next. I'm shaking.

133 is very good!!! Can't wait for you next set!


----------



## carterclan02

10 I haven't been on in while but I am so so very glad to see those numbers and the fantastic lines on your sticks!!! yay I am so super excited congrats!!


----------



## bbwardle

congrats 10 whoop whoop u got ur :bfp: so happy for u x


----------



## bbwardle

well im not going to i this yr im gutted went to dr they have given me norethisterone again been told to take them 3x a day but need to do a hpt first to make sure im not pregnant grrrr i hate my body how is everyone doing xxxx


----------



## Sweet_Alida

mommyof2peas said:


> Sweet_Alida said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 201341
> 
> View attachment 201343
> 
> 12+3weeks bump pics!
> Sorry about the bathroom this is the spare/kiddo bathroom and it's hard to keep clean with her "washing her hands" and all in there! Always messy! :haha:
> 
> Babyhopes I am HUGE! I swear I look 5 months preggo! They tell me because it is my second kid , but I think it's because it's my second kid and I was not in as good of shape as when I was prego with Alida. I didn't show hardly at all with Alida until 16-18 weeks! Big difference! You look GREAT! Your going to have a CUTE Bump! I'm guessing Team :pink: for you. don't ask me why?? that might change in a couple fo weeks though! Keep the pics coming so I can keep guessing! :D
> 
> You look fantastic! Had I not seem your post about being 38 I would have never, never guessed.
> 
> I love my bump dont get me wrong but all you ladies have that cute basket ball bump that I've always dreamed of! Mari and katie too...way cute! Mine was a B shape bump for the LONGEST time. now Im just massive LOLClick to expand...

Thanks I was so tired that day I just threw my hair in a braid. I hardly ever braid my hair! LOL!! I think you look great. I'm sure you feel bigger than you look I know I do. I was in the grocery store today and a lady I took care of at the hospital a few months back stopped me she asked how I was doing I said good just sick of MS and being exhausted, she didn't believe I was pregnant! :shrug: Seriously I just look FAT! :( It's really a little depressing some days! but I know the "bump" will form soon.


----------



## bbwardle

well im not going to uni this yr as i wasnt successful im gutted went to dr they have given me norethisterone again been told to take them 3x a day but need to do a hpt first to make sure im not pregnant grrrr i hate my body how is everyone doing xxxx 
megg how r u hun ??
claire love the bump pics xx
katie how u doin chick xx
10 congrats xx
sweet alida how r u hun xx


----------



## 10nottoomany

babyhopes you have an adorable bump, growing beautifully.

Sweet Alida, you don't look 38 at all and don't worry about looking bigger. I didn't look pg with my first for a long time either. I remember going to my first ob appt. at 4mo. and he asked me if I was sure I was pg. Your bump is just perfect and it is just different after you've had a baby.

Amanda, I think your bump looks adorable. I know what you are talking about wanting that nice pretty perfect bump but we all know that everyone is different and it's okay. I didn't notice the B shape you are talking about at all. Give yourself some credit dear.

Mari, my dr. one time told me to start poking around at my baby to get her to turn at 26 weeks. My babies don't turn the right way until way late. But mine like to be breech, only had one transverse. I don't like the transverse position so well. I'd get in good positions to encourage her to turn.

mummylove, I'd be mad too. Sorry he's being a pain in the patootie.

Megg, it does sound like it's just your body's way of dealing with the meds. It seemed that mine did the opposite with the Femara. I kept Oing earlier each time. I think you have a good plan that works with your body. I sure would love to follow along.

Mal, please update when you can. Owie.

Nikki, I'm so confused. Isn't that birth control? What are they trying to do?

I'm still uneasy about my betas but I'm going to try to stay really busy with positive thoughts and activities. My plan is to make food to freeze for later. That way if I get to keep this baby it won't be a hardship to my family if food is already ready to go. If I don't get to keep this baby, I'll get a break later.

My dr. talked me out of doing another beta today. He said that hcg goes up in steps and not so much gradually. I wish I could find something to back that up. He said it would add stress if it didn't increase, which is true, but I'm so anxious to know. So I'm having another tomorrow morning, but I won't get the results until Monday. It will be long weekend. Until then, all I can do is keep poas.


----------



## bbwardle

10nottoomany said:


> babyhopes you have an adorable bump, growing beautifully.
> 
> Sweet Alida, you don't look 38 at all and don't worry about looking bigger. I didn't look pg with my first for a long time either. I remember going to my first ob appt. at 4mo. and he asked me if I was sure I was pg. Your bump is just perfect and it is just different after you've had a baby.
> 
> Amanda, I think your bump looks adorable. I know what you are talking about wanting that nice pretty perfect bump but we all know that everyone is different and it's okay. I didn't notice the B shape you are talking about at all. Give yourself some credit dear.
> 
> Mari, my dr. one time told me to start poking around at my baby to get her to turn at 26 weeks. My babies don't turn the right way until way late. But mine like to be breech, only had one transverse. I don't like the transverse position so well. I'd get in good positions to encourage her to turn.
> 
> mummylove, I'd be mad too. Sorry he's being a pain in the patootie.
> 
> Megg, it does sound like it's just your body's way of dealing with the meds. It seemed that mine did the opposite with the Femara. I kept Oing earlier each time. I think you have a good plan that works with your body. I sure would love to follow along.
> 
> Mal, please update when you can. Owie.
> 
> Nikki, I'm so confused. Isn't that birth control? What are they trying to do?
> 
> I'm still uneasy about my betas but I'm going to try to stay really busy with positive thoughts and activities. My plan is to make food to freeze for later. That way if I get to keep this baby it won't be a hardship to my family if food is already ready to go. If I don't get to keep this baby, I'll get a break later.
> 
> My dr. talked me out of doing another beta today. He said that hcg goes up in steps and not so much gradually. I wish I could find something to back that up. He said it would add stress if it didn't increase, which is true, but I'm so anxious to know. So I'm having another tomorrow morning, but I won't get the results until Monday. It will be long weekend. Until then, all I can do is keep poas.

They trying to bring a proper bleed x


----------



## 10nottoomany

But isn't that estrogen? Why not progesterone? I agree that you need a bleed. If they aren't going to treat you be ready to jump on the soy.


----------



## Mal

well I have a pinched nerve and nothing they can do for me. Said tylenol and have to deal with it :(


----------



## Sweet_Alida

10nottoomany said:


> I'm still uneasy about my betas but I'm going to try to stay really busy with positive thoughts and activities. My plan is to make food to freeze for later. That way if I get to keep this baby it won't be a hardship to my family if food is already ready to go. If I don't get to keep this baby, I'll get a break later.
> 
> My dr. talked me out of doing another beta today. He said that hcg goes up in steps and not so much gradually. I wish I could find something to back that up. He said it would add stress if it didn't increase, which is true, but I'm so anxious to know. So I'm having another tomorrow morning, but I won't get the results until Monday. It will be long weekend. Until then, all I can do is keep poas.

10 I'm glad you listened to your doctor. He is right. I was so worried you'd get betas done today and no change and be even more worried all weekend. I pray your weekend goes quick. Keep yourself busy and enjoy being pregnant! There is nothing to show you are going to lose this baby. Try and stay positive. :hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Mal said:


> well I have a pinched nerve and nothing they can do for me. Said tylenol and have to deal with it :(

Really??? No muscle relaxers? wow. try heating pad on it too. so sorry.
:cry:


----------



## Mal

ya he was gonna give me a steroid shot and I am like...umm Im pregnant and he said oh well there is nothing we can do for you. You just have to deal with it.


----------



## mommyof2peas

hey mal, go to the store and pick up some tiger balm. Its like icy hot, only 10% better. It stinks too though LoL But it really does a great job helping muscles and nerves. Im glad it isnt anything more serious, but sad for you that there is nothing else they can do. 

Really though try the tiger balm. I think every house hold should have some to tell you the truth.


----------



## mommyof2peas

10 thank you! Believe me though the B was there lol I just hid the bottom "apron" part when taking pictures. and only have one naked belly pic. anything for my babies...but wish I would have that cute, picture perfect belly lol. With william I almost had it. It really is amazing how different boy bumps and girl bumps can be :D


----------



## mummylove

How is everyone today? What has happened to the sun.

Well got few things to do today as we are off down to Tamworth tomorrow for my best mates wedding its gonna be a tiring day tomorrow


----------



## 10nottoomany

Today's pics, be back in a bit to catch up...
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/20dpofmu4.jpg
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/20dpofmu3.jpg
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/20dpofmu2.jpg
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/20dpofmu1.jpg


----------



## mummylove

Getting darker hun yay


----------



## ClaireMuir123

10, that last test is absolutely fantastic! xxx


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Check out this website they are having a promo for Mother's day and you can get a free sling and BF cover and you only pay shipping! I just ordered mine and it really seems like a good deal. The BF cover sales for $32 and the baby sling sales for $39 all I paid was 21.00 for both...shipping.
https://link.planningfamilymembers.com/s/lt?id=l10084478&si=8366667674&pc=k2005&ei=51509378&b=y

use the promo code....MOTHERSDAY


----------



## Sweet_Alida

10 your tests look great!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Sweet_Alida said:


> Check out this website they are having a promo for Mother's day and you can get a free sling and BF cover and you only pay shipping! I just ordered mine and it really seems like a good deal. The BF cover sales for $32 and the baby sling sales for $39 all I paid was 21.00 for both...shipping.
> https://link.planningfamilymembers.com/s/lt?id=l10084478&si=8366667674&pc=k2005&ei=51509378&b=y
> 
> use the promo code....MOTHERSDAY

My SIL got me the sling and cover for my shower :D They look pretty easy to use


----------



## mummylove

I never got anything for mothers day all i got was a card and he didnt even write that till half way through the day.Sometimes I feel worthless :(


----------



## lilmackate

Lol I never get presents but that's ok clay doesn't understand that that's my love language but I know his is touch so I do get lots of touching..... Lol...as for cards...herm I think we were in high school the last card he got me...


----------



## mommyof2peas

lol I told bill I expect breakfast lol It may just be eggs and toast, but its something LOL I bought myself some stargazer lilys yesterday. They are my fav and were on sale. They smell so good. So as long as Im not getting up to make food it will be a good day!


----------



## babyhopes2010

10-Thats a sticky :wohoo:


----------



## bbwardle

hey girls just thought i would update well :sex: this morning decided to poas well opk anyway is this a positive or do i have a way 2 go xx




i really do hope i caught my eggy


----------



## mommyof2peas

Looks positive to me :D


----------



## bbwardle

whoo whoo lol finally a positive opk not had one of them in a long time i hope i caught my eggy xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

thats positive! :wohoo:


----------



## bbwardle

babyhopes2010 said:


> thats positive! :wohoo:

im soo excited silly i know but whoop whoop go me hope i catch the eggy x


----------



## babyhopes2010

bbwardle said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> thats positive! :wohoo:
> 
> im soo excited silly i know but whoop whoop go me hope i catch the eggy xClick to expand...

yey problem is when u get bfp ill be on holiday and wont know boooo lol x


----------



## bbwardle

babyhopes2010 said:


> bbwardle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> thats positive! :wohoo:
> 
> im soo excited silly i know but whoop whoop go me hope i catch the eggy xClick to expand...
> 
> yey problem is when u get bfp ill be on holiday and wont know boooo lol xClick to expand...

lol as ur on fb i nelieve ur number is n their ill txt ya xx


----------



## mummylove

lilmackate said:


> Lol I never get presents but that's ok clay doesn't understand that that's my love language but I know his is touch so I do get lots of touching..... Lol...as for cards...herm I think we were in high school the last card he got me...

I dont want presents but normally we go for a meal but thats thing with my OH he never puts the effort in with me. Its my bday in 4 weeks and i bet he gets me nothing but when it comes to his bday he expects


----------



## babyhopes2010

ok if u tell me the day ur testing ill get on the internet :)


----------



## bbwardle

babyhopes2010 said:


> ok if u tell me the day ur testing ill get on the internet :)

deal not sure wen 2 test tho x


----------



## babyhopes2010

let me know by tuesday ;)


----------



## bbwardle

If i say 20th may that exactly 2weeks 2day what do ya think 2 early ??????


----------



## babyhopes2010

bbwardle said:


> If i say 20th may that exactly 2weeks 2day what do ya think 2 early ??????

Thats be great :)


----------



## Sweet_Alida

:yipee: BB I can't wait until May 20!!!! I hope you caught that eggy! :D


----------



## bbwardle

Sweet_Alida said:


> :yipee: BB I can't wait until May 20!!!! I hope you caught that eggy! :D

me neither i bd this morning so i hopin i caught it just in time lol please count down the days with me lol how are u doin alida xxxx


----------



## 10nottoomany

I don't have time to catch up right still. I'm so sorry. Nikki, keep bding and please keep temping.

I have to help dh get ready for our garage sale, I should have time to get back on later tonight if I don't pass our or tomorrow because I'll stay here with the kids. Anyway, I have worked my bottom end off all day long. I finally got it all set up that the lab will fax my beta result directly to me tomorrow morning instead of having to wait until Monday. I hope and pray it's good, I'm so soooo scared it's not but I know I shouldn't be that scared. I see my tests getting darker, it just seems like it's so much slower than with the other kids. My dr. won't be happy with me for setting this up, espcially when they call on Monday and I already know :) I'm so happy I persisted with it, I told them I'd drive up and get them tomorrow if I had to. They were insistent they needed my ID, understandable, but I had to convince them that faxing it was enough. I'm so physically and mentally exhausted. I should tell you about what the nurse said when she was drawing my blood, she wasn't particularly nice. Then I had to move my desk and file cabinet just to get the fax on my printer set up and the phone jack back there was 'jacked' (ha ha) up anyway, it was completely dead. I had to string a cord but it only has to be there for a day so I can deal.

I'm off to get the laundry folded before he walks in the door. 

Hugs.


----------



## 10nottoomany

My first result was 133 taken at 9:23am, my second was 241 taken at 9:27am. It almost doubled, not quite.


----------



## lilmackate

That's fine 10! That's A good rise.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Thanks fantastic! Now you can at lest be a little happy right 10? :D


----------



## mommyof2peas

OMG 6 weeks before my due date! two weeks before Im the same as I was when I had William....I am getting so excited, yet at the same time, every once in a while I get nervous to be doing the baby thing again. I keep thinking, Im going to have 3 kids, wowza lol


----------



## lilmackate

You'll be great amanda! :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

Maybe im biased but its so frickin cute :cloud9:
https://img846.imageshack.us/img846/5250/dscn1831u.jpg


----------



## mommyof2peas

Nope clare, That is one cute US :) little fingers and nose and AWWWWWWW


----------



## babyhopes2010

i recorded it it was moving loads and you could see lil toes x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Its so exciting to see them wiggle around when they are that little!


----------



## lilmackate

Yay clair!i told you all was fine what a perfect baby! :)


----------



## Mal

awesome numbers!!!!!! and claire awesome scan! 


my day is just off to a bad start I can just feel it :(


----------



## 10nottoomany

Amanda, you'll do great. I can't believe you're already so close.

What's wrong Mal?

Clare, your baby is beautiful and perfect. Isn't it awesome to be able to peek inside?

Amanda, I am happy and I'm still pretty scared. My beta didn't quite double. Today is 21dpo though, 5 weeks. That seems so weird to say. I'm sure my obgyn will order an us as soon as those numbers are high enough. At the earliest the end of this week but probably next. I peed without poas once today, I must be relaxing a little. :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPq24x_MZt0
ignore my awww's lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

Clare that is fantastic! so cute, little jumping bean :) Your tech seemed VERY nice too :)


----------



## ClaireMuir123

What a fab scan Clare!!!!! You must be on :cloud9:

Here's my 26 weeks bump pics


----------



## Mal

awww your belly is so cute. Mine seems kinda small some days and big other days. 


My OH is just in a depressed mood and its effecting me a little just trying to look past it. 


On a good note My baby has turned my tummy into a playground and will NOT stop moving.


----------



## babyhopes2010

mommyof2peas said:


> Clare that is fantastic! so cute, little jumping bean :) Your tech seemed VERY nice too :)

it cost £105 :shock: course he would be nice :haha:


----------



## lilmackate

It's crazy isn't it! Beautiful ultrasound sweetie!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

babyhopes2010 said:


> Maybe im biased but its so frickin cute :cloud9:
> https://img846.imageshack.us/img846/5250/dscn1831u.jpg

LOVE LOVE LOVE this US pic! Too cute! :happydance::baby::cloud9:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

BBHopes just watched the video...Amazing isn't it??? I loved it! I loved your comments too! I can't believe your going team :yellow: Wow I couldn't do it! I know it's stupid but I love to listen to ya talk! Love your accent! :D 


10 GREAT numbers. I'm so glad they were able to give them to you before the weekend was over. I'm glad you were able to pee and not POAS today! :D That is progress! Baby Steps! :D


----------



## 10nottoomany

Happy Mother's Day ladies! 

You and your baby are both adorable.

Awesome bump pics Claire. I love baby bellies.

SweetAlida, it was only once without poas, I'll try for twice today. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Mal

happy moms day everyone. 


So for all those that know what it feel slike will someone please tell me what a BH feels like??


----------



## mommyof2peas

Happy mothers day everyone!!! <3


Mal, for me it feels like someone is all the sudden sitting on my belly. Everything gets really tight and it makes it kinda hard to breath. Kinda like taking a really deep breath and blowing your tummy up. or eating way too much.


----------



## Mal

how early can you get them? do they hurt? or just umcomfortable


----------



## mommyof2peas

I believe some people dont get them at all. Not everyone does. But You can start getting them as early as 20 weeks. The more childrent you have the earlier you tend to feel them. They start off not hurting. Thats why some people dont even kno they have them. But the closer you get the more they can hurt. When you get to my stage they dont even call them BH anymore. They are just contractions lol


----------



## Mal

oka i think I have been having them but not sure. Its like my stomach tightens up and sometimes it hurts and sometimes its just uncomortable and it makes my back hurt. But its not something that happens all the time. Maybe once or twice a day.


----------



## Mal

oh by THE WAY GUYS 99 DAYS TO GO:) :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

YAY for double digests! And sure does sound like them mal :) They can hurt, thats for sure. sometimes its hard to know the difference because once baby starts to roll around she can make your tummy feel like its gonna split in two LOL


----------



## Mal

^^^^ splitting into is def a good description lol I felt like my tummy was gonna rip open hahaha. and I have the start of stretch marks ewwwwww :( I been using lotion but guess it didnt help


----------



## mommyof2peas

In all honesty mal yo can try all kinds of things to avoid stretch marks. But if your gonna get them you will...no lotion will help. Ive heard olive oil is good though lol so you can try that :D


----------



## Mal

my luck imma have them everywhere haha 


I might try this special stretch mark lotion after babe is here that is suppose to remove them


----------



## mommyof2peas

It wont be able to remove them. that isnt possible :( Sorry...but you can make them fade so you dont notice them as much :D


----------



## Mal

grrrr your getting all my hopes and dreams squashed HAHAHA.


----------



## mommyof2peas

LOL sorry! I just dont wat you to spend money on something that cant medically take the stretch marks away LOL...only a tummy tuck can do that LOL. Just look at them as your mommy war wounds :D


----------



## mummylove

hey ladies Well after 3 days of not being sick all i had for tea was corn beef lettuce sandwich with rice pot and was sick ;9


----------



## bbwardle

hi girls how ya all doin ive been soo busy wif college work not been on much 
claire i love the video it brrought a tear 2 my eye xx
katie how u hun xx
10 looking good xx
afm im counting down the days till i take my test its unbearable waiting arghhhh lol


----------



## lilmackate

I'm doing good nikki! Yay for testing soon! 
Mal stretch marks suck I was unfortunate and got them every where but only a few on my belly but my legs, sides, breasts, and arms were hit they were red and huge I would sob....but more they are pale and not so noticeable so if you do they do get better


----------



## RNmommy

Hi Ladies!!!!! I got my BFP on Friday and wanted to join the Preggies if thats ok!!!!
I was due for AF today (i think). Been doing tests like a mad woman and my lines are so dark now. :dance:

I got my BFP after my second round on Clomid. I used PreSeed and Softcups for the first time. I think it was an awesome combo!!!!
I go for bloodwork on Wednesday morning. Cant wait to get the results!!!

This is what my test looked like yesterday. I took another one today and the line was slightly darker but I didn't take a pic yet.
  



Attached Files:







HPT2.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyhopes2010

Congrats RN :yipee:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im off on Holiday tommorow to the beautiful Island of Rhodes(Greece)
Chat to you all in 12 days :yipee:


----------



## RNmommy

Oh Wow!!! Have fun and enjoy the vacay!!!!


----------



## bbwardle

hi guys glad ur all ok clare ill mesage u as soon as i know this 2ww is killing me arghhhhh wish it woould hurry up so i can test lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

I know I said it before but CONGRATS RN! That is so exciting, and of course you are welcome, everyone is :D 

Clare that sounds so exciting! Have a good time, and make sure to get lots of pictures :D


----------



## 10nottoomany

Congrats RNmommy. 

Have a safe trip Clare.

I'm concerned about lack of progression. My beta at 18dpo was 133, 20dpo 241. It's been 4 days since I've had a beta, my dr's nurse was being a Rudie Pants yesterday, I will call again when they open. 

No significant change in peesticks since 18 or 19dpo...
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/23dpo2-1.jpg

The last one was taken at 23dpo evening, what's up with the dotted looking control line?
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/23dpo1.jpg

If the nurse gives me the run around today about not talking to the dr. yet I may just ask if perhaps I should call his cell. I'd rather not use that though.

Hey, I did see that you can order your own betas online and it's only $40. It's just 2 hours away. 

The kids have eye appts. tomorrow, be back to update in the afternoon.


----------



## babyhopes2010

I have a bump pic to leave you with :haha:
13 wkshttps://img852.imageshack.us/img852/8950/13weeks.jpg

My bump looks like its shrunk but is more roundy lol
https://img151.imageshack.us/img151/992/14wks.jpg


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ladies!

Congrats rn!
You're so close amanda!
Sorry you're not feeling great Mal :hugs:
Enjoy your holiday Clare!

I can't believe I'm almost 27 weeks already! I've been having major kicks from this little lady! Here's my videos-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-rfb1nIZLs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCqkHKD7NNI

:cloud9: Excuse the stretchies lol xxx


----------



## mummylove

Wish my sickness would go away :(


----------



## 10nottoomany

Awesome video Claire, that's so cool I'm so glad you posted it. 

Get better soon mummylove.

AFM... Last night I was dreaming like I already knew I was losing this baby. When I woke I was trying to decipher what I really knew and my fears. Then I went to the bathroom and I'm spotting.


----------



## mummylove

Sickness aint as bad as it was 10. Hopefully 10 the spotting is nothing to worry about


----------



## mommyof2peas

10 hon, you've been stressing ALOT. so maybe the spotting is just the stress. I Cant believe its anything else yet. *hugs*

Claire, Thanks! I know Im getting go excited! I have a apt today and Im sure it will just be to tell me see you next week. he really isnt doing anything special yet. I really need to get around to packing my hospital bag. lol


----------



## 10nottoomany

Spotting is red now, not a lot in amount. Dr. wants to wait a week for beta now and I'm so confused. Gonna lay down and see what happens.


----------



## mummylove

lots of hugs 10 :hug:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Bump
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 3









34weeks1.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4









32weeks3.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilmackate

Love the bump amanda!


----------



## RNmommy

10 - :hugs: I hope everything is ok. 

Thank you to all you ladies for welcoming me so warmly!!!!!

I had some really bad nausea this morning on my wayt o work. I thought I was going to have to pull over and yack. But I made it to work ok and didn't puke all day!!!! :dance:
Doctor appt tomorrow. Lets see what hes going to do.


----------



## 10nottoomany

Sorry you're already having to deal with the ms so soon but it's a good sign. 

Clare, you have a real baby bump now and it's just adorable.

Amanda, your bump has grown so much. The white really shows it off nicely.

I'm still spotting a little. Dr doesn't want to do another beta until Tuesday. I don't know how I feel about waiting that long. If my peesticks don't reassure me either way I may do it on my own. I saw where you can order them yourself online and it goes through the exact same lab my others went through. I had cramping earlier but nothing major at the moment.


----------



## lilmackate

Tuesday...... That's crud! I hope you get answers 10.

Ladies I was wondering is icy hot patches ok to use in pregnancy?


----------



## Mal

i think you can use it as long as its not on your bump. but I am not sure. 



So been in a weird mood, not bad not good. Got sent home from work yesterday said I was a liability due to having a pinched nerve and had to have a full work release to come back even though I had a note from ER saying I could come back. Well went to dr today and said that I cant go back to work till I see an Orthopedic dr. UGH my appt is not until next week. I really dont want to loose my job but then again nothing I can do about it if I cannot get a release for work



ON a side note been looking up some dorky songs on youtube lol Thong Song, barbie girl ect. yes I am a dork


----------



## lilmackate

I'm a barbie girl...in that thong tha thong thong thong :)


----------



## Mal

hahahaha :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

I used Tiger balm on my lower back when I was having issues katie. I like it better then icy hot anyhow. I think it works WAY better


----------



## 10nottoomany

Isn't there nonoxynol9 in IcyHot? Nonoxynol9 is a spermicide. I don't know if it's safe or not. Everything worries me though.

Hope you don't lose your job Mal.

I found a place that does free sonos without a drs order an hour away.


----------



## mummylove

I might go bk to the docs. Still being sick after I eat. Had a small jacket spud and not even 10 mins after it i bring it bk up this is really getting to me now cus I feel like im losing weight


----------



## mommyof2peas

10, I say do what you need to do to feel better. Your lines look fantastic though.

Mummylove, Its ok to lose some weight in first tri. As long as you are keeping fluids down. Speak with your MW , but it is pretty normal to lose some with being sick all the time. try some dry toast. I know it might not taste the best, But you may be able to keep it down. Also with fluids drink little tiny sips at a time, wait 5 min, then repeat :D Have you tried sour things? I found that chewing gum was my life saver. my mouth always tasted like ick no matter how many times I brushed. So chewing gum help keep the taste that was making me vomit out.


----------



## bbwardle

hi girls just thought id pop in 2 say hi xx 
afm not sure what going on dont like the 2ww lol went to bed last night and leant on my boobs by gosh that hurt lol never known that before oh well neva mind speak soon xx


----------



## 10nottoomany

Nikki, looking at your chart its really hard to tell exactly when you O'd, but I'm going to guess that you're 3dpo and what you are feeling can be normal stuff for just after O. Your bbs should get better as the days progress but if you're going to get a bfp then it may just get better than worse again. Looks like your temps jumped up nice and high. I'm praying for you to get a beautiful BFP really super soon.


----------



## RNmommy

Mummy - I read somewhere a couple of months ago that eating a couple of green olives can help with nausea. I tried it once, worked pretty well. I guess if you dont mind green olives, its worth a try. 
:hugs:


----------



## bbwardle

10nottoomany said:


> Nikki, looking at your chart its really hard to tell exactly when you O'd, but I'm going to guess that you're 3dpo and what you are feeling can be normal stuff for just after O. Your bbs should get better as the days progress but if you're going to get a bfp then it may just get better than worse again. Looks like your temps jumped up nice and high. I'm praying for you to get a beautiful BFP really super soon.

i had my positive opk last friday pics on page 108 hun can u take a look for me please im soooo sure its positive but another pair of eyes would be great congrats on ur :bfp: im sooooooo happy for you xxxx:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bbwardle

bbwardle said:


> 10nottoomany said:
> 
> 
> Nikki, looking at your chart its really hard to tell exactly when you O'd, but I'm going to guess that you're 3dpo and what you are feeling can be normal stuff for just after O. Your bbs should get better as the days progress but if you're going to get a bfp then it may just get better than worse again. Looks like your temps jumped up nice and high. I'm praying for you to get a beautiful BFP really super soon.
> 
> i had my positive opk last friday pics on page 108 hun can u take a look for me please im soooo sure its positive but another pair of eyes would be great congrats on ur :bfp: im sooooooo happy for you xxxx:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

ive neva had sore bbs before so dont know what thats all about lol


----------



## mummylove

I can eat like toast crackers like little things its just when i eat a meal but im getting really bored i miss my food lol


----------



## bbwardle

try ginger biscuits hun x


----------



## bbwardle

mummylove said:


> I can eat like toast crackers like little things its just when i eat a meal but im getting really bored i miss my food lol

try ginger biscuits hun my sister had problems with keeping things down she didnt like them but they seemed to work thunking if u xxx


----------



## 05mummy07

Hiya girls. Hope everyone is well :)

Had my early scan this morning, and everything is perfect!!

https://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp149/starxmaterial_x/IMG00223-20110512-1231.jpg


----------



## bbwardle

05mummy07 said:


> Hiya girls. Hope everyone is well :)
> 
> Had my early scan this morning, and everything is perfect!!
> 
> https://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp149/starxmaterial_x/IMG00223-20110512-1231.jpg

oh wow congrats hun and glad all ok xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Is that TWINS???!??!? It looks like it although I'm no expert lol. So glad everything is well xxx


----------



## 05mummy07

Lol my thoughts exactly when she showed us the screen, I doubt it very much she said absolutely nothing about the other space.... Looks shifty!! Haha, thanks hun x


----------



## babyhopes2010

OMG that looks like twins :shock: whens ur next scan?


----------



## 05mummy07

She would have said... surely lol. 

12 weeks is the next one, so in about 5-6 weeks time. I'm pretty sure it's just my bladder...:wacko:


----------



## RNmommy

05mummy07 said:


> Lol my thoughts exactly when she showed us the screen, I doubt it very much she said absolutely nothing about the other space.... Looks shifty!! Haha, thanks hun x

Was that from a transvaginal or transabdominal scan?? If it was transvaginal, it could be your bladder. If it was transabdominal - I have no idea. I thought twins when I first saw it too. LOL!!!! Let us know if you get any surprising updates!!!!!


----------



## 05mummy07

Lol it was an abdominal scan.


----------



## mummylove

aww mummy glad everything is fine I thought twins when saw the pic


----------



## Megg33k

Totally your bladder! LOL I recognize it from the ultrasound during embryo transfer! They'd have told you if you were having twins! Congrats on the good scan, btw!

Hoping everything is okay, 10!


----------



## RNmommy

Just got my blood work back from yesterday!!!

HCG of 320 @ 15DPO 
Progesterone of 34.1

:dance:


----------



## lilmackate

Great numbers rn! Yay!

That does look like two but surely they would have told you. So I'm thinking bladder too. 
Congratulations ladies!

10 I hope youre doing good!


----------



## babyhopes2010

My bladder was above baby it really look like twins if id have seen that on my scan id have had a heartattack :haha:


----------



## lilmackate

14 weeks clare! Second trimester! Yay


----------



## Mal

Aw love the scan! CLARE 2nd tri WOOT WOOT.,..... so when do i move to 3rd tri? 27 weeks?


----------



## lilmackate

I may be wrong but I thought it is 28 weeks but that doesn't sound right....time to google :)


----------



## Mal

I se people moving over at 27weeks but not sure. Oh well I have already been cruising that forum anyways lol. 


I am wore out. Been doing laundry and rearranging my bedroom a little to make room for babies bassinet, cleaning out some dresser drawers to put baby clothes in. NOW I just gotta wash all the darn clothes I have.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Hey Ladies! Love the scan and bump pics! 
Congrats RN!!! :yipee:
10- I hope you decide to get that scan done. You don't need to stress like this. You should find a doctor that isn't going to make you wait and stress like this. :hugs: I pray for you and beanie.

AFM- Having a blast with DH in town. We have been so busy "playing" and a little work. we have gone to the zoo and aquarium! Tomorrow we are sleeping in and just playing at home! Maybe even a movie night at home tomorrow. He has to leave again Saturday and no idea when he will make it home again. I hate this time of year. :(
I have a gender scan scheduled for June 2 and I start my job at the hospital next week! So may not be around much. :( but I think of you ladies often.


----------



## mummylove

Hey ladies hope ur all ok


----------



## Megg33k

Just popping in with love and hugs all around!


----------



## 05mummy07

Hiya girls :)

Feeling a lot more positive now, yay! But I feel so sick, yesterday was my first 'official' pregnancy vomit haha. Not nice. 

How is everyone? Megg when does your IVF start?? xx


----------



## mummylove

The sickness gets to me lol


----------



## 10nottoomany

Nikki, I remember your opk and it did look good, and now your temps prove it. Your chart looks right. If you get your bfp or af on time then that will back it up too. Hoping for your bfp.

Great numbers RN. Congrats.

05mummy07, that is an amazing ultrasound, congrats! At first glance I saw the 3 dark areas, but the one on the right is your bladder I'm almost positive. The left is your baby. The middle dark area is your uterus I think because you can tell it goes all the way around the baby. Awesome sono, it looks great.

I don't know where I left off on here. Yesterday I called my obgyn's office and basically pitched a FIT to get another beta done. His nurse gave me every excuse she could come up with and I had to keep being insistent and it was hard because I feel so stressed and defeated. She said they couldn't do it because there wasn't a medical reason to do the beta. I said how about advanced maternal age, spotting, recurrent miscarriage (I've had 4 documented), recent miscarriage, or even increased risk of ectopic. She said inurance won't pay if it's not for a medical reason, and I said even if there isn't a medical reason, my insurance isn't paying it anyway because my deductible isn't met. Then it was, well... I don't know if Dr. will go for it or not. I told her that I called the dr. who did my reversal, and I really did. When I had my reversal they were so adamant that you have to have the early betas to catch and prevent damage from an ectopic. I asked the reversal dr. if I'm no longer at risk for ectopic since I've had two reversal babies. He said that I certainly still should have those, he even advised that I go to the ER and fake pain because it's that important. My ob's nurse said that I was trying to compare what one dr. did to another and they just don't do it the same. I said am I? I've been to this ob for my last two babies, he did the betas and early ultrasound with them. What about the mc last cycle? He did the betas then too, even two days in a row. What's different now? She said she couldn't tell me what's different. This is the same nurse who told me when I went in for help with ttc and she said the dr. would scold me for being too old for ttc, which dr. didnt' scold me at all and even gave me the Femara. Anyway, she talked to him and he ordered it at my pcp as I asked since it's 1/3 the price where he normally orders them. She complained that they have to call over and over again to get the results, which I don't believe either since I've been at the same pcp for 14 years and never had trouble with that sort of thing. My last beta, one of my ob's nurses said she got it on Monday and the other said she got it on Tuesday. Someone isn't telling the truth. I can't believe that I'm having to deal with this crap now, I have to try so hard to maintain my composure and not just fall to tears. I know what's different this time, it's that his nurses are screening and choosing what and when to tell the dr. I haven't talked to my ob not once through everything this time. With my mc last cycle he called me personally on Sunday but I didn't go through his nurses to get the message to him. Sorry I'm going in circles.

So the plan was to get the beta at my pcp, then I would have the lab fax it directly to me and I would fax it to them. I got their fax number. I didn't get my fax on time, we set it up differently this time so I wasn't surprised really. I called my pcp, she faxed to me right then. My beta is 503, should have been around 2000 by now so I know it's not good. 

I noticed on the lab that it was cc's to my ob but at their phone number not their fax number. I faxed it, but it wouldn't go through, line was busy. I called and the nurse told me that the other nurse tore out their fax yesterday because it was broken. So nice of her to let me know, huh?

I sent the lab report to my husband since he works in the same town, he brought it by to them. He asked the nurse to have dr. call me because the numbers aren't good, she said you don't know that. He said he had to bite his tongue so hard. He asked for the release form so they can talk to him. They scolded me because my dh called my ob's cell phone on Tuesday after they had been blowing me off about ordering another beta for a day and a half. My dh then walked over to his dr. next door to have his blood pressure checked, he has to do that now and then. It was 150/118 and they wouldn't let him leave. Now they want him to take two more bp meds in addition to the one he's on and one of him he took a long time ago which he believes started the ed problem to begin with. Not that I really want to ttc again anyway, at this moment I feel like there is nothing left of me to even pick up.

So, here are today's peestick pics...
These are all from this morning, 27dpo...
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/27dpo5.jpg

Both of our Walmart stores are out of FRER, I think I bought them all. Here are EPT's from the last few days, 25-27dpo...
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/27dpo4.jpg

Here are my lack of progressions from my bfp until today, 15dp-27dpo...
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/27dpo3.jpg
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/27dpo2.jpg

I've been out of Dollar Store tests for a few days, it seems that I would have been able to see progression on these had I kept doing them during these last few days...
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/27dpo1.jpg

What I don't know is if I have a slow rising beta or one that is already going back now. It ticks me off that they didn't continue with the betas because I would have known by now. I don't know if this will be a mc or if I'm still at risk for ectopic. Does anyone know?


----------



## lilmackate

10 I have no clue I'm so sorry you're going through all this. :( I hope everything gets figured out and fast.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

10 I'd go into the ER so they can do an US. Tell them your spotting and having pain. They will/should do a transvaginal US and if they don't request one. Tell them your doctor told you to go in if the bleeding didn't stop. You need answers this is just plain crazy that no one is willing to help you. Can you switch doctors to a different OB?? You are way more patient then me. You would be 5 weeks now? They should be able to see if baby is forming and if it has a yolk sac and all. Go to the ER. Ask for another Beta if numbers have dropped from 503 then you will know. They can also check for an ectopic. That is nothing to mess around with if you do have one. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## RNmommy

10 - I agree with Sweet Alida. I think you should go into the ER!!! Ive worked in an ER for a while and any woman that comes in thats pregnant complaining of abdominal pain or bleeding they will always do betas and an u/s. And a pelvic exam (thats the not fun part). 
FX for you hun!!!!


----------



## 10nottoomany

I can't explain everything right now. There's only one other OB here and I don't like her, besides both my OB and she are going to be joining. There is a benefit of sticking with my OB also because of my uterine rupture X2 and this OB saw it. It will be hard to impress that on another dr. I really should be at a high risk ob, but it will mean a 2 hour drive. Part of it's money, part of it's time, and I don't want having another baby to be a huge hardship on our family and if I change and have to drive I think it would be. I felt like I was still safe with my ob because he's the one who's seen this both times. It's not my OB, he always responds, I think his nurses are being B's excuse me. He has new nurses since I've been there and I've heard of issues from other patients and now today from the nurses in the dr.'s office next door that my dh just went to.

They still haven't called me back, I've tried 3X since 1:45 and they don't answer, I'm wondering if they close early on Friday. My dh just left to go by there and see if anyone is there. I saw my primary yesterday to come up with a back up plan because I could tell things were getting ugly. My primary agreed to give me care in the interim if needed, she said she would order the sono. BUT... she's not in the office today. If my ob is really out of the office, I will talk to a nurse with my primary and see if I can do something that way. 

I shouldn't have to seek out care with everything I have, this has ruled me and I'm growing weary from it all. I just want to go to sleep and pretend like none of this has happened but I know better. I still have 8 kids at home and they are being negligent with their lives by neglecting mine.


----------



## 10nottoomany

I don't have bleeding right now though, barely light brown. They'll think I'm lying.


----------



## 10nottoomany

I will be 6 weeks tomorrow. My ob finally called back, ordered another beta for tomorrow at hospital. He will have the result back in an hour or two and call me. He probably will call me back tomorrow, since he said he would and not his nurses. If I have more bleeding before then I'll still go to the ER. He said he would order a sono after that result, but he also said you won't be able to see anything at only 500. He said there is a wide range of normal for these numbers and I should automatically assume the worst, I reminded him that my last two babies my numbers were way higher.

I tried to call my pcp for help before my ob called back. Even though I was just in there yesterday to come up with a back up plan because I could tell things weren't going right with my ob they can't do anything. It was my dr's day off, she said she won't call her on her day off. My pcp told me just yesterday if I couldn't get my ob to follow through she would order the betas and sono. We both agreed that we would rather wait and see if my ob follows through.

I feel like I've fallen through the cracks with this, no one can help me and I'm just up a creek.


----------



## Megg33k

05mummy07 said:


> Hiya girls :)
> 
> Feeling a lot more positive now, yay! But I feel so sick, yesterday was my first 'official' pregnancy vomit haha. Not nice.
> 
> How is everyone? Megg when does your IVF start?? xx

That's a tricky question. Depends on your definition of "starts," I guess. I start my injections in about 12 days (now that its getting closer to midnight).



10nottoomany said:


> Nikki, I remember your opk and it did look good, and now your temps prove it. Your chart looks right. If you get your bfp or af on time then that will back it up too. Hoping for your bfp.
> 
> Great numbers RN. Congrats.
> 
> 05mummy07, that is an amazing ultrasound, congrats! At first glance I saw the 3 dark areas, but the one on the right is your bladder I'm almost positive. The left is your baby. The middle dark area is your uterus I think because you can tell it goes all the way around the baby. Awesome sono, it looks great.
> 
> I don't know where I left off on here. Yesterday I called my obgyn's office and basically pitched a FIT to get another beta done. His nurse gave me every excuse she could come up with and I had to keep being insistent and it was hard because I feel so stressed and defeated. She said they couldn't do it because there wasn't a medical reason to do the beta. I said how about advanced maternal age, spotting, recurrent miscarriage (I've had 4 documented), recent miscarriage, or even increased risk of ectopic. She said inurance won't pay if it's not for a medical reason, and I said even if there isn't a medical reason, my insurance isn't paying it anyway because my deductible isn't met. Then it was, well... I don't know if Dr. will go for it or not. I told her that I called the dr. who did my reversal, and I really did. When I had my reversal they were so adamant that you have to have the early betas to catch and prevent damage from an ectopic. I asked the reversal dr. if I'm no longer at risk for ectopic since I've had two reversal babies. He said that I certainly still should have those, he even advised that I go to the ER and fake pain because it's that important. My ob's nurse said that I was trying to compare what one dr. did to another and they just don't do it the same. I said am I? I've been to this ob for my last two babies, he did the betas and early ultrasound with them. What about the mc last cycle? He did the betas then too, even two days in a row. What's different now? She said she couldn't tell me what's different. This is the same nurse who told me when I went in for help with ttc and she said the dr. would scold me for being too old for ttc, which dr. didnt' scold me at all and even gave me the Femara. Anyway, she talked to him and he ordered it at my pcp as I asked since it's 1/3 the price where he normally orders them. She complained that they have to call over and over again to get the results, which I don't believe either since I've been at the same pcp for 14 years and never had trouble with that sort of thing. My last beta, one of my ob's nurses said she got it on Monday and the other said she got it on Tuesday. Someone isn't telling the truth. I can't believe that I'm having to deal with this crap now, I have to try so hard to maintain my composure and not just fall to tears. I know what's different this time, it's that his nurses are screening and choosing what and when to tell the dr. I haven't talked to my ob not once through everything this time. With my mc last cycle he called me personally on Sunday but I didn't go through his nurses to get the message to him. Sorry I'm going in circles.
> 
> So the plan was to get the beta at my pcp, then I would have the lab fax it directly to me and I would fax it to them. I got their fax number. I didn't get my fax on time, we set it up differently this time so I wasn't surprised really. I called my pcp, she faxed to me right then. My beta is 503, should have been around 2000 by now so I know it's not good.
> 
> I noticed on the lab that it was cc's to my ob but at their phone number not their fax number. I faxed it, but it wouldn't go through, line was busy. I called and the nurse told me that the other nurse tore out their fax yesterday because it was broken. So nice of her to let me know, huh?
> 
> I sent the lab report to my husband since he works in the same town, he brought it by to them. He asked the nurse to have dr. call me because the numbers aren't good, she said you don't know that. He said he had to bite his tongue so hard. He asked for the release form so they can talk to him. They scolded me because my dh called my ob's cell phone on Tuesday after they had been blowing me off about ordering another beta for a day and a half. My dh then walked over to his dr. next door to have his blood pressure checked, he has to do that now and then. It was 150/118 and they wouldn't let him leave. Now they want him to take two more bp meds in addition to the one he's on and one of him he took a long time ago which he believes started the ed problem to begin with. Not that I really want to ttc again anyway, at this moment I feel like there is nothing left of me to even pick up.
> 
> So, here are today's peestick pics...
> These are all from this morning, 27dpo...
> https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/27dpo5.jpg
> 
> Both of our Walmart stores are out of FRER, I think I bought them all. Here are EPT's from the last few days, 25-27dpo...
> https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/27dpo4.jpg
> 
> Here are my lack of progressions from my bfp until today, 15dp-27dpo...
> https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/27dpo3.jpg
> https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/27dpo2.jpg
> 
> I've been out of Dollar Store tests for a few days, it seems that I would have been able to see progression on these had I kept doing them during these last few days...
> https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/27dpo1.jpg
> 
> What I don't know is if I have a slow rising beta or one that is already going back now. It ticks me off that they didn't continue with the betas because I would have known by now. I don't know if this will be a mc or if I'm still at risk for ectopic. Does anyone know?

First, I'm so sorry you're going through all of this. You don't need the stress of a doctor's office making your life harder on top of the stress you already have!

Second, I don't know. There's no way to know if its slow rising or dropping just by that. 



10nottoomany said:


> I will be 6 weeks tomorrow. My ob finally called back, ordered another beta for tomorrow at hospital. He will have the result back in an hour or two and call me. He probably will call me back tomorrow, since he said he would and not his nurses. If I have more bleeding before then I'll still go to the ER. He said he would order a sono after that result, but he also said you won't be able to see anything at only 500. He said there is a wide range of normal for these numbers and I should automatically assume the worst, I reminded him that my last two babies my numbers were way higher.
> 
> I tried to call my pcp for help before my ob called back. Even though I was just in there yesterday to come up with a back up plan because I could tell things weren't going right with my ob they can't do anything. It was my dr's day off, she said she won't call her on her day off. My pcp told me just yesterday if I couldn't get my ob to follow through she would order the betas and sono. We both agreed that we would rather wait and see if my ob follows through.
> 
> I feel like I've fallen through the cracks with this, no one can help me and I'm just up a creek.

I'm glad you got another beta. At least you'll know if you need to be concerned with ectopic. I hope you get the sono too... Even with a 500 beta, I believe they can sometimes see the sac... even if there's nothing to see inside it yet. I know they say there's nothing to see below 2000... but I do know people who have seen a sac prior to 2000. Hold tight... You'll know soon! Sending you love and strength!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

10 I'm glad you OB is doing Betas today. I hope and pray the number is higher. I can't believe all the problems your having to deal with. I understand not wanting to put a hardship on your family by having another baby, but you also need the best care for you and your baby. what if a specialist could help? I see a specialist every 4-6 weeks then my regular OB to every month. It is a pain but at least I know I'm doing all I can for the baby. With your history you should consider it. I know it's hard but God works in ways even I don't understand and he always comes thru when you've made the right decision. I hope you get some answers soon. I'm sorry your so stressed and you have to deal with this. 
:hugs:


----------



## 10nottoomany

My husband said that he would really like for us to go to a high risk dr. next time around. I will also order my own betas online just to not deal with this again. I'm not sure how all of this is going to play out and it's hard to even think about ttc again right now. I was surprised that my dh suggested that though, it actually made me feel better.

I tested today again, not that I can tell anything from it.


Dollar Store tests look almost the same...
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/28dpo1.jpg

These supposed 10miu One Step tests definitely look lighter to me...
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/28dpo4.jpg

These are 10miu Wondfo's, today's looks a little bit darker...
https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af64/10nottoomany/4-11/28dpo2.jpg

Darker, lighter, about the same, it makes all the comparisons inconclusive. I think I better go find something to keep me busy today. I feel like I just want to sit and wait for the time to come to go get my beta. That's hours away and it would be a shame to waste an entire day.


----------



## bbwardle

how did ya get on 10 hun thinking of u xx
katie how r u hun xx
sweet hope ya ok xx
claire r u enjoying ya holiday xx
how is everyone else
as for me still waiting temps are still high i think can u take a look and tell me what y think xx
love to you all xx


----------



## 10nottoomany

Nikki, your chart still shows o. It's hard to tell exactly where you are with the missing temps. Had you not had the positive opk I would have wondered if you had o'd earlier. You can start testing before you know it.

You know what's really not fair. I'm sitting here waiting for my beta, in 15 minutes. My tummy feels bleh and chocolate is the worst smell ever. That stinks to feel yucky and not even get to have a baby. Waaa, I'll stop whining now. I'll update after I get the result.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

10 you don't know this pregnancy isn't going to stick. Wait until you get your betas back until you write this one off. I pray your numbers are good and rising even if they are rising slow if they rise there is hope. :hugs:


----------



## Mal

So i think I am at my wits end. I have about had it with my OH, I love him I really do but i am to the point I am over trying to do everything that I have just gave up. I dont want to be here with him anymore, I dont want to do anything. 


Its just been building up and building up that I am to the point I want to explode. I dont have a car so i cant leave even fi I wanted to. I have no friends, no family and I am just over it.


----------



## 10nottoomany

I got my result back, it's 330 something. I couldn't hear him well the phone was cutting out. He said to call back in an hour and something about it being two in a row now. He didn't answer and I left a message. I was scared of the slow rising betas because of the added risk of ectopic. I am terribly sad to be going through this again, but at the same time I'm relieved because I feel like I'm not in danger. Today is 6 weeks, I wonder how long it will take. If it's going down that fast I would think it wouldn't be very long.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

10nottoomany said:


> I got my result back, it's 330 something. I couldn't hear him well the phone was cutting out. He said to call back in an hour and something about it being two in a row now. He didn't answer and I left a message. I was scared of the slow rising betas because of the added risk of ectopic. I am terribly sad to be going through this again, but at the same time I'm relieved because I feel like I'm not in danger. Today is 6 weeks, I wonder how long it will take. If it's going down that fast I would think it wouldn't be very long.

:hugs: I am sorry. I hope you get some answers. I hope if you try again that you can find a way to go see the specialist either before or right when you get your bfp. I know you'll get another if you are willing to try. Nothing I say will take the hurt away. Even after 8 mc's the pain was still there. :hugs: I hope and pray they find a reason for this. It's not your progesterone is it? Just wondering if they ever tested that??? Your in my thoughts....:kiss:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Mal said:


> So i think I am at my wits end. I have about had it with my OH, I love him I really do but i am to the point I am over trying to do everything that I have just gave up. I dont want to be here with him anymore, I dont want to do anything.
> 
> 
> Its just been building up and building up that I am to the point I want to explode. I dont have a car so i cant leave even fi I wanted to. I have no friends, no family and I am just over it.

Hey Mal I am not sure everything your going thru, but I get that way with my OH. I let things build up and build up and then being pregnant doesn't help any. Men have no understanding of how hard being pregnant is on a woman. Yes there are def good points about being pregnant but there are bad ones too! They need to understand how hard it is on a woman to GROW a Baby! My OH still swears that he never wanted to TTC again(but he did know and was on board with it I think he thought it would never happen for us!) and that he didn't want this baby(but then he tells me to take it easy that he doesn't want anything to happen to his baby!)! He is still not 100% on board because of all the fears he has about this pregnancy and this baby being sick like our daughter. I know the mean stuff he says is all out of fear but it still hurts. I know when he holds this baby he will fall in love with it too. Men don't get it. Try to get some rest and take him out to dinner or somewhere you can "talk" about whatever is bothering you. I like to talk with DH over dinner(out to eat dinner not at home.) because if he starts to get upset he doesn't want to make a scene so he calms down and we can finish our talk and tempers never get too hot...usually! 
Good Luck I'm sorry your having these feelings. I hope you guys can work it out. :hugs:


----------



## Mal

Im sure we will be just fine. I just am stressed out over work and his work, and money, my pinched nerve, and everything and just not having very supportive friends so it makes me a very lonely person


----------



## mommyof2peas

Mal, I dont know the whole story. But as someone one that has been there before. Going on three times now. I would try to make time to just enjoy some time with your OH. With the baby coming you'll be very stressed out wanting all your ducks in a row befoer she gets here. And Im sure your OH is the same way. Men just dont tend to show it the same way. There are soooo many emotions flying around for so many reasons. One of the most true things Ive hears it " A mother becomes a mother when she because pregnant, A father becomes a father one he HOLDS his new baby" We all want the best love. Just sometimes we work it out a bit differently :) I sure hope I make sense at least a little bit! And your welcome to FB me or msg me here to if you like any time :) I might not be your BBF, but I can be a good friend :D


----------



## babyhopes2010

Ok so im on holiday with my husband and im nearly 15wks and looking a bit chubby.
He is constantly staring at the other women and commenting on how good or not good there figures are.Also Learing at other women on the beach.

I never had a problem with this but since iv become noticeably looking pregnant iv become insanely jealous,iv even go to toilets to cry cos ifeel like he doesnt fancy me as much as these slim women.

The comment he made yesterday whilst on the beach was
'wow shes got nice figure and shes got children':shrug:'

Also iv noticed him staring at womens boobs as they walk by and im talking to him and his lostin a stare.

Help,I feel like sh%t!

I either am noticing it more or his suddenly v intrested in otherwomen,or both are correct.

Iv NEVER been a jealous person :(

:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

You have to tell him Clare! If he's done this before and knows you've never had a problem with it then he probably doesn't realise how it's making you feel now you're pregnant. Hope you get it sorted and feel better soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 05mummy07

10 sending you lots of hugs :hugs: really wish there was something I could say to make it all alright :( 

Clare if that was my OH he would find himself being very sharply slapped round the face, that is not on, and more so out of line to comment to you about it.

Mal, I know how you feel. I've been in the same situation many times, sometimes ploughing on through it is the only way, BUT you really do need to voice your concerns/opinions to him before it can get any better. Lots of luck xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Thanks ladies,my Dh is a wonderful man but puts his foot in it alot.
Im at the stage yeh i look pregnant but someone people could mistake it for fat so im in the inbetween stage,iv spoke to DH and he said well im married to you the most beautiful women in th world is right here carrying my baby and im proud.Which is cute BUT i just wish he would be sly about it.Yeh i look at men (rarely i know) and sometimes think corr what a fitty but i dont 'fancy' them in that way.\
I know men look at women all the time but im feeling so self concious which i real real bad about becos i struggled to get pregnant for 2yrs and here i am complaining about it :( I should be grateful really :(\

Oh and i totally looked at this guys bulger and just said Wow-That was all :rofl:
DH went silent :haha: see he dont like it the other way does he :haha:


----------



## mummylove

10 sorry u are going through this I hope u get answers soon.

Babyhopes my OH as never been like that he dont bother looking at other women he jsut says to me why look at other women like that when he has me. I aint got the figure I used to av I used to be really skinny I got to a size 8 but now im a 14 and I hate cus I feel he might not love me anymore cus im not the person he fell in love with and he jsut says he loves me no matter wot :)


----------



## RNmommy

BabyHopes - Im sorry about your hubby gawking at the other ladies. Men dont think sometimes. But the "bulge" comment had me :rofl:
I guess you showed him!!! LOL!!

Mal - I hope it all works out for you. Ive been there, in a situation like that before. It sucks to not have anyone around you when you need them. :hugs:

10 - My prayers are with you. Im sorry you're going through this.



**Ladies - I have a question for you.... Did you wait any certain amoutn of time to :sex: with your hubby after your BFP????

Im scared Im going to screw something up.


----------



## mommyof2peas

RN, I think DTD is just fine long as maybe your a bit slow about it? lol I never really worried about it no.

35 weeks today. Is it wrong that Im starting to get disappointed that I didnt go into labor the night before? Im so over being pregnant at this point lol Today was my sleep in day and I was up at 8am because Amelia was rolling around and then she gave herself the hick ups lol dang it!


----------



## Mal

i want the next 3 months to fast forward and have baby here. I am tired of being pregnant these hormones dont make me feel like myself and I hate it. I just want to feel normal again and hold my little baby in my arms. 


She wakes me up almost every morning now haha if I lay on my left side its worse cause she starts kicking and squirming either that or she has the hiccups I cant tell yet lol..


----------



## babyhopes2010

RN yeh we did it like once a week and now do it every day :haha:


----------



## RNmommy

Did any of you have cramping early on??? I know its normal but Im just wondering how bad it was and how long it lasted?
I dont remember ever cramping with my son. 
I worry when I cramp and then I worry when I don't. Its a vicious cycle. LOL!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

First tri It was crazy cramping. Its VERY normal. Everything is growing and expanding :D


----------



## lilmackate

This time I haven't had much cramping but with the boys I did. In fact I've had so little actual cramps this time that I thought my uterus wasn't growing so my ultrasound were a life savor. I'm sure all is fine every pregnancy is truly different. :)


----------



## Mal

SO I just successfully mowed 3 yards with the riding lawn mower... by the way first time using one lol only reason I did 3 yards is cause I did my yard, my MIL yard and my grandmother owns the house next to us but no one lives in it lol

Now I am pooped.


----------



## 10nottoomany

My internet is down at home, gonna work on that. Just had ultrasound, possible ectopic on rt. ovary. She kept asking if I have any pain, had more last week than now. I am stalling at the hosp thinking if it's as urgent as she acted maybe the radiologist would look at it asap and I'd hear back from my ob. I hate to get all the way home to have to come right back.


----------



## RNmommy

10 - Im so sorry!!! Prayers are with you! :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

I really hope everything works out sweetie and I hope you don't need surgery.


----------



## bbwardle

10 im thinkin of u hunni xxx
hows everyone doin ok i hope xx
afm i was in my local supermarket today stood at the till when i came over very dizzy and sick then collapsed at the checkout wtf im not sure what going on and i hope it dont happen again it scared the crap out of me :-(


----------



## 10nottoomany

That is scary Nikki. I hope that doesn't happen again. Your chart is looking good, can't wait to see your bfp.

I feel so ridiculously fine it's not even funny. I cried enough yesterday and today it's almost just business. I didn't even cry at the ultrasound, and I was by myself. I think I was pshyched up to do it. I told her it's okay, I know it's not good we just need to make sure I'm safe and she was okay with telling me what she saw and I appreciate that.

The ultrasound tech acted so worried. I waited around to see if they called back soon. I finally got impatient and just texted my dr. I should have done that a long time ago. He said he really didn't think it is an ectopic, that all ectopics can resolve on their own anyway. Since we know the beta is dropping, we should watch that and see what happens. So we did another today, I'm hoping it's under 200, I'm ready to get this over with now.
 
Next cycle we can't ttc though and that will be really weird, the thought of preventing seems totally strange. So, right now, I'm waiting on my next beta result. According to my peesticks, it doesn't look like it's going down that fast now. You can see the new pics on my chart, I don't want to post them because it seems kinda depressing but it's really not because it's necessary to get another chance. I want it to drop fast and get on with things.

I'll update soon.


----------



## Mal

Well I think I had posted a while back that I had went to ER and was told I had a pinched nerve. Well I made it into an orthopedic dr today because work would not let me come back until this was resolved. So turns out I dont have a pinched nerve, I have in basic terms a Bulging Disk he used a fancy word for it but honestly cannot remeber what it was. So for now i have to have pain meds which I have to get through my OB. Then have I have the baby, I have to see a nuero surgeon and get xrays and an MRI he didnt want to risk that with me being pregnant. He said phyiscally therapy would be useless at this point because I have NO reflex in my left arm. 

SO I have been put on restrictions NO work unless its light duty which at my work being a CNA there is no such thing as light duty and I have a 5lb weight restriction on my left arm.


ON a side not I am so freaking tired today! lol and I guess I am officially in 3rd tri


----------



## lilmackate

10 I'm so sorry youre going through all of this.

Mal I hope you feel better.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

10 :hugs: I hope your hcg drops fast so you can get on with life and TTC if that is what you choose. I am glad they don't think you will need surgery. :hugs:

Mal - Sorry about your back. That sucks. I'm glad you have an answer. I hope they get it fixed quickly after the baby. That is going to be a hard restriction to follow with a newborn. 

AFM- I started my new job today. Just orientation won't start on the floor until Monday. I have orientation and Computer training all week! Going to be a very long week! I am pretty sure I felt baby move today. It felt like baby did a back flip and it really caught me off guard. Made me giggle really!


----------



## Mal

yes it will be hard but honestly baby comes first and I think it will be very hard to set her down when she gets here


----------



## RNmommy

Mal said:


> Well I think I had posted a while back that I had went to ER and was told I had a pinched nerve. Well I made it into an orthopedic dr today because work would not let me come back until this was resolved. So turns out I dont have a pinched nerve, I have in basic terms a Bulging Disk he used a fancy word for it but honestly cannot remeber what it was. So for now i have to have pain meds which I have to get through my OB. Then have I have the baby, I have to see a nuero surgeon and get xrays and an MRI he didnt want to risk that with me being pregnant. He said phyiscally therapy would be useless at this point because I have NO reflex in my left arm.
> 
> SO I have been put on restrictions NO work unless its light duty which at my work being a CNA there is no such thing as light duty and I have a 5lb weight restriction on my left arm.
> 
> 
> ON a side not I am so freaking tired today! lol and I guess I am officially in 3rd tri

Mal,

I know exactly what you need that should make you feel so much better!!! I've been through this before with a back injury and my father actually just went through this with his neck. Its called a herniated disk. 
You don't need physical therapy or surgery....you need to go see a chiropractor, preferably one that is familiar with working with pregnant patients. 
You need some adjustments and some traction. That should help a lot!!!! It did wonders for me when I hurt myself. I not only had a herniated disk, I had rotated 2 of my lumbar vertebrae to one side. Hurt like heck!!!! My family has always gone to the same chirpractor so I trusted him 100% and in a few weeks he had me back to normal.
Being pregnant kind of complicates things. Especially the pain med thing, because you will probably need some mild pain meds to get you through. 
Talk to your doc about seeing a chiropractor or search one out on your own. 
Trust me, I was threatened with neurosurgeons and the whole nine yards and I said HELL NO!!!! LOL!!! And so did my dad! Hahaha. Like father, like daughter. 
P.S. my father had the same problem with losing the reflexes and use of his arm, left arm actually. Now he's fine. All thanks to the chiropractor. 
The neuro doc wanted to do surgery but it really wasn't necessary and Im glad he didn't do it. 

Hope that helps you ..... just trying to let you know your options.....

Double check with your OB, because Im not sure but I think you can have an MRI while pregnant. Its just magnets, not radiation. 

Hope you feel better soon!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## RNmommy

Sweet_Alida said:


> 10 :hugs: I hope your hcg drops fast so you can get on with life and TTC if that is what you choose. I am glad they don't think you will need surgery. :hugs:
> 
> Mal - Sorry about your back. That sucks. I'm glad you have an answer. I hope they get it fixed quickly after the baby. That is going to be a hard restriction to follow with a newborn.
> 
> AFM- I started my new job today. Just orientation won't start on the floor until Monday. I have orientation and Computer training all week! Going to be a very long week! I am pretty sure I felt baby move today. It felt like baby did a back flip and it really caught me off guard. Made me giggle really!

Are you a nurse??? Or in healthcare?? Just curious, thats what it sounds like. 
Congrats on the new job!!!!!


----------



## Mal

I am scared to death of a chiropractor lol


----------



## 10nottoomany

Mal, is your back problem related to your pregnancy? Maybe it'll get better after she's born.

I agree, I've seen where women have had mri's while pregnant, even to see baby's position and check the uterine scar after having a uterine rupture.

Sweet Alida, I'm so happy you got your new job. I hope you love it.

Ladies, I'm scared to death. This ultrasound today, and I thought everything was going to be okay because my betas are dropping. NOT!!! My dh texted my dr, my betas are going up again, it was 330 2 days ago and now it's 390 and taken 30 minutes early so it's not the time difference or anything. It should be going down, I was hoping for at least 200 and it went the other way. 

I think my dr is just trying to not get me all worried, he keeps saying he doesn't think it's an ectopic. In the same breath he's said it over and over again(texting my dh) if I have pain or bleeding to go to the ER. I have no pain, but now I'm looking for it. I had more pain a week ago than I do now. I feel nauseous but I have for a while now. Do cramps count as pain? I'd have been in a long time ago. What else can they do, the ultrasound showed nothing. Why can't they just give me the ectopic med and let this be over with. There's no baby in there, today is 6 weeks and 2 days, they should have been able to see something. I won't feel guilty taking those meds without a baby.

I don't know where to go for info. Where's Megg?


----------



## Mal

no its not pregnancy related, I hurt myself at work


----------



## mommyof2peas

lol Im with you mal! I had to do traction with my eldest daughter because of my headaches while pregnant. man that thing was straight out of a horror movie LOL And I've never dont it myself but watching them crack someones neck scares the heck outta me...and it isnt even MY neck! lol BUT if it can save you from back surgery, I think it ould be worth at least looking into. Plus they may be able to help before you give birth so you arent in pain longer then you have to be :)


10,*edit* well everything I typed really doesnt count anymore with the new numbers. I wish I could be there to at least hold your hand while they figure out what is going on. Maybe 6 weeks IS a bit early to see anything. I know its hard, But try to be a little positive. I have faith that everything will work out the way its meant too :hugs: I know it doesnt really mean anything right now, as your looking for answers. I really wish I had some for you...I truly do


----------



## 10nottoomany

Amanda, I'm all freaked out and scared and I need to get doped up on some Ambien and sleep off this bad dream. I haven't taken any since right before my last mc.

Mal, your hormones make your bones move, it loosens all the cartilage. I'm having spelling issues and had to look up how to spell that. Anyway, maybe when you have your baby everything will go back into place. I would think a chiropractor would help, but even more right after she's born before things tighten back up. Let them tighten back up in the right place, if that makes sense.


----------



## mommyof2peas

maybe that would work for you, a cup of tea and a ambien, get a good nights sleep. With me, even if I took the ambien if I were in enough pain I would wake up. So maybe thats the best thing for you. It wont solve anything but it will let you let you rest, and I think right now thats the best thing for it. You'll only drive yourself mad by symptom watching anyhow.


----------



## 10nottoomany

Yeah, likely so. Nite.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Nite hon. :hugs: try to rest


----------



## mummylove

10 my thoughts are with u :hug:s


----------



## RNmommy

Well ladies.....

I woke up this morning and something just didn't feel right. I went to the bathroom and I was bleeding. Not bright red bleeding, kind of pinkish but it is still worrying me. 
Im going to call the doctor and see if I can go in today. Office doesn't open for another hour. Im hoping they'll tell me my HCG from yesterday was fine and everything is ok. 
But I never had any kind of bleeding with my son and something just doesn't feel right. So, my heart is kind of broken at the moment. :(
I'll let you all know what happens at the doctors if I can get in.


----------



## bbwardle

rn thinking of u hun xxx


----------



## RNmommy

Went to the doctor this morning, they saw me right away. I found out that my HCG levels yesterday at 20DPO were 3288 !!!! They're doubling every 36hrs!
There was no more bleeding by time I got to the doctor. I hope he doesn't think I was crazy. He did a scan and I got to see the sac. I'll try and upload the pic later. 
I have to go back tomorrow for more bloodwork just to make sure my levels are still rising but he says everything looks good and to stay positive. He said what he saw on the U/S was exactly what he should see for 5wks 1day.

He said he could see where there was still a little more blood left in the uterus on the U/S and that it could come out or it could be absorbed. He thinks it was just the blood that didn't come out from implantation. 

So Im keeping my FX that my levels go up like they should.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Glad t's all good news for you RN! Hope baby is a good ol sticky one! xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Glad everythings ok RN,i had minr bleeding at 5 weeks and everythings fine.


I felt baby today I am still in shock im even pregnant :haha:


----------



## RNmommy

Here's the pic I got of my little bean!
 



Attached Files:







ducky1.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mal

awww its a whittle bean! 9 months takes way to long to make a baby! lol


----------



## bbwardle

rn so glad u got things sorted xx


----------



## bbwardle

well i decided to take a trip 2 my dr as i had the same dizzy feelinand sicy feeling today she done a bunch of balance tests and took my blood pressre twice once sitting down and then she took it when i stood up my blood pressure dropped to 124/83 when i stood mmmmm all my balance was fine so she reccommends a pregnancy test i explained to her im poss 8dpo how strange how r u all anyway hope ur all ok xx


----------



## mummylove

Hello ladies.

Im getting withdrawal symptoms of not aving a decent meal :(


----------



## mommyof2peas

Same as FB wish they had a dis-like button.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

10 I am so sorry your going through this. xxx

BB is it possible that you O aroung cd 85 and got a implantation dip on cd96?? just curiious with how you been feeling...

How is everyone I get on and read but dnt post much its hard to type one handed. lol


----------



## RNmommy

10 - How are things going??? Have you had your blood drawn again or had a scan?
Hope you're ok. :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey sandy ho is cami doing? havent heard from her in some time...


----------



## Sweet_Alida

RN glad doctor said everything looked good. that is always scary. 

10 :hugs:

How is everyone else?


----------



## Sweet_Alida

RNmommy said:


> Sweet_Alida said:
> 
> 
> 10 :hugs: I hope your hcg drops fast so you can get on with life and TTC if that is what you choose. I am glad they don't think you will need surgery. :hugs:
> 
> Mal - Sorry about your back. That sucks. I'm glad you have an answer. I hope they get it fixed quickly after the baby. That is going to be a hard restriction to follow with a newborn.
> 
> AFM- I started my new job today. Just orientation won't start on the floor until Monday. I have orientation and Computer training all week! Going to be a very long week! I am pretty sure I felt baby move today. It felt like baby did a back flip and it really caught me off guard. Made me giggle really!
> 
> Are you a nurse??? Or in healthcare?? Just curious, thats what it sounds like.
> Congrats on the new job!!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks RN. Yes I'm a nurse. I will be working with adults for the first time in my life and I'm scared to death! LOL. I've only worked pediatrics in the past. I'll be working on the surgical floor until the baby is born then crossed trained in L&D and NICU after I go back from Mat. Leave. So excited to get cross trained! Your ER right?


----------



## Sweet_Alida

10 are they going to do another US since your numbers went up? I'd rather be safe than sorry that it's not ectopic. :hugs:


----------



## RNmommy

Yeah, I work in the ER. I work for an agency so I get to pick when I work and when I dont. They wanted me to sign a contract and I said heck no. LOL!!! I dont want to have to work every other weekend like all ERs make you do if you're on staff. 
So, I chose agency. It works with our crazy schedules and it allows me to be there with my son when he doesn't have school. 


I get my bloodwork back tomorrow. Im praying for an HCG of at least 6000. If it's at least that high, I'll be ok. It should technically be a little higher I think, but I'll be good with 6000. LOL!!!!

I just realized your EDD is 11/11/11..... THATS AWESOME!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

mommyof2peas said:


> Hey sandy ho is cami doing? havent heard from her in some time...

I guess ok...I text her the other day to ask how she was and thats all she said. I couldn't get her to engage in conversation so I am guessing little Caleb is keeping her really busy.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

RNmommy said:


> Yeah, I work in the ER. I work for an agency so I get to pick when I work and when I dont. They wanted me to sign a contract and I said heck no. LOL!!! I dont want to have to work every other weekend like all ERs make you do if you're on staff.
> So, I chose agency. It works with our crazy schedules and it allows me to be there with my son when he doesn't have school.
> 
> 
> I get my bloodwork back tomorrow. Im praying for an HCG of at least 6000. If it's at least that high, I'll be ok. It should technically be a little higher I think, but I'll be good with 6000. LOL!!!!
> 
> I just realized your EDD is 11/11/11..... THATS AWESOME!!

Hey RN I'm sure your numbers will be great. But I understand being nervous to get them back. My numbers were slow to rise and the doc kept telling me I'd MC but I guess they are not always right! :D Thankfully.
Yes. My EDD is 11/11/11 but I won't deliver on the day. I had a C-section last time and will probably schedule another this time. We will see how the pregnancy progresses. Who knows maybe I'll be able to do VBAC??? I highly doubt I'll have the baby on that day! But it's neat to tell my EDD! :D


----------



## mommyof2peas

Yeah sounds like she is busy. Being a mommy already I totally get that :) Ive just been thinking about her alot and kept meaning to ask you about her :)

RN, Wow, takes a tough person to work agency. Im a CNA, and could never do that. Then again Ive always worked in the mental health side of things. So its MUCh easier to know your patients. But I guess in the ER that wouldnt really matter huh? :D Bet you make good money though.


AFM: Im so over being pregnant girls lol Ive been a busy little bee cleaning the last couple days. Could be nesting, but could also be the sun. I live in Washington state, So when we get even just a little bit of sun it recharges the batteries and I feel great. Problem being little Amelia is very low and I hurt myself being on hands and knees or vacuuming. But there is just so much that DH doesnt do when it comes to deep cleaning. I really want to be able to just sit and enjoy my DD for about a week before I have to get back to life LOL Sometimes my right hip hurts so much I cant go from sitting on the couch to standing. My DH had muscular Distrophy (sp) so he uses a cane to get around and isnt strong enough to pull me up off the floor when I get stuck LOL Ive had to use his cane to get up a couple of times LOL He gets worried that the cane wont be enough and Ill be stuck on the floor lol when amelia moves I feel it more in my pelvic area instead of my belly, So I keep thinking she is gonna move funny and bust my waters :rofl: 31 days until my DD Im really starting to get excited....just after 36 weeks is when I had DS....fo I kinda have fx that Ill go between 36-37 weeks again.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im a fricking orange :wohoo:


----------



## Mal

YAY!


----------



## bbwardle

reedsgirl1138 said:


> 10 I am so sorry your going through this. xxx
> 
> BB is it possible that you O aroung cd 85 and got a implantation dip on cd96?? just curiious with how you been feeling...
> 
> How is everyone I get on and read but dnt post much its hard to type one handed. lol

im not sure bout ovulation hun as my cycles are soo difficult to work out one minute they short next they long well in my local supermarket monday i came over all dizzy and felt sick then i collapsed my legs just gae way then tuesday same feeling again the first time scared me enough so went to dr she took my blood pressur twice once sat down then when i stood up my bloodpressure dropped to 123/84 she then did a load of balance tests and sed my balance was absolutely fine ???
then she sed that the blood presssure, dizzyiness and sickness are all early signs of pregnancy i explained that i would only b 8dpo at the point i went to dr she sed she wants to rule prgnancy in or out then she will arrange for blood tests to look into why blood pressure drops im soooooo confused no positive pregnancy tests yet so dont think o occured cd85 x


----------



## babyhopes2010

bB: could have occured on 14th x


----------



## bbwardle

babyhopes2010 said:


> bB: could have occured on 14th x

what could of occured on 14th hun x
ff puts me at 10dpo xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

ovulation x


----------



## bbwardle

that means longer 2 wait to test xx
damn lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol id test anyway :haha:


----------



## bbwardle

ok soi caved lol
here is todays test i have marked where i think i see a line but not sure


----------



## ClaireMuir123

BB - I really think I see a line on there! Will you be testing again tomorrow? xxx


----------



## bbwardle

ClaireMuir123 said:


> BB - I really think I see a line on there! Will you be testing again tomorrow? xxx

of course :haha:
i wasnt gonna start until at least tomorrow xx


----------



## RNmommy

Baby Hopes - LMAO!!! I love your little smiley with the orange comment. :rofl:

I did get my results back today. They were 5662. Not as high as they could have been but doctor doesn't seem concerned. I was a wreck today, crying all day. But my doc got on the phone and reassured me that everything was fine as far as he was concerned but if I wanted to have my levels checked again tomorrow just for peace of mind then he would be happy to do it. (Because Im leaving tomorrow afternoon for vacation and will be gone for 10 days - what a way to spend my vacation...worrying....UGH)
So I go back in the morning. 
Hoping they're still going up. He said that he knows textbooks say that they should double every 48hrs but its not exact and the numbers fluctuate. 
I know it should have made me feel better, but Im still going crazy about it.
Im not bleeding or cramping, so thats a good thing.
If Im in GA and I start to bleed or cramp real bad I'll just go to the ER. Hopefully I don't have to do that. 
And Im praying when I go to the doc on May 31 I'll see my little bean's ticking heartbeat!!!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

RN where in GA are you going? Atlanta?


----------



## RNmommy

North of Atlanta...I think. Thats terrible, I dont even know exactly where its at. Thats why I have the hubby. :)


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I live north of Atlanta! I live in Loganville! Ask him if he knows where that is!


----------



## RNmommy

I definitely will!!!! That doesn't sound familiar to me, but Im sure he would know. Ive l ived in Florida my whole life....Im sheltered! Hahaha.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Well we have only been in Georgia a year so I still don't know my way around here!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

What are you doing in GA on vacation?
Family???


----------



## RNmommy

Yeah....visiting the in-laws!!! They're so excited about the baby!!!
I wish we could just move to GA, thats our goal eventually. I HATE Florida!!! Ive lived here too long. Im a country girl, not a city girl! LOL!

You know, I just did some more research and I dont know why I have it my head that its supposed to double every 48hrs. UGH!!! I frustrate myself. 

I found this online....


"*Normal" Doubling Time

hCG levels

Doubling Time*

Under 1200 mIU/ml - 31-72 hours

Between 1200 to 6000 mIU/ml - 72-96 hours

Over 6000 mIU/ml - more than 96 hours


----------



## 10nottoomany

Amanda, you're so close. Can't wait to hear your birth story.

Reeds, I've been wondering about Cami too.

Rn, I think your numbers look great. I really think you are in great shape and your baby will be perfect.

Babyhopes, you crack me up. Congrats on your little orange.

Claire, love the pic your baby seems to be smiling.

Nikki, your chart looks great, still looks like you o'd so that's really good. I see a light something on your test. Are they One Step tests? Keep poas I love to watch those lines appear.

Well, can I forget about me and go to sleep? Beta yesterday was 363. So the last 4 have all been 2 days apart and to compare. It was 503 and then we changed labs, then 335, 396, now 363. Not changing much lately. Had a second ultrasound today. She wouldn't say what is on my ovary is a baby. She said they can't tell a cyst from a gestational sac on the ovary because it looks the same. She said what's inside the cyst appears to be shaped as a fetus but has no cardiac activity, so basically baby is on my ovary and is no longer alive. That sounds terrible but it couldn't have lived there and I could be in danger if it got too big there. No change in size since Monday so that's kinda good too. She said my ovary could rupture. Also in my uterus there was a perfect tiny but very distinct circle. She didn't mention it, measured quickly and moved on. I'm going to get that report tomorrow, they will give me a disk with the pics too so I will be able to look more carefully. It was way smaller than what I remember seeing with the babies. I'm guessing it's a pseudo sac common with ectopics.

Tomorrow at 9:30am I go for a shot of methotrexate. It will stop the growth of whatever cells are continuing to produce the hcg. I will also be given cytotec, it should make me miscarry pretty quickly. That's the plan, soon my nightmare will be over.

Sorry to be a bummer. Hugs.


----------



## RNmommy

10 - Im so sorry. My prayers are with you for a safe and speedy process.
I know its sad, but you're right, that was a very dangerous situation. 
Im glad at least now you know what is going on. 
:hugs:


----------



## braijackava

10 so sorry you are going through this. I had to take cytotec with my last mc, it wasn't to horrible. I hope things get better for you.


----------



## 10nottoomany

I don't think the physical part could ever be hard enough to surpass the emotional part. I 'm worried about pain, but I'm not sure I could even feel it at this point.


----------



## Mal

im sorry your going through this 10. :( 





well tonight i must OMG my legs hurt lol, since i am not working anymore I gotta make money someone how so started offering photoshoots again and did a shoot today and not sure if that is why my legs hurt or sitting in movie theater chair for an hour or so is what has made my legs sore but they freaking hurt. I am now sitting in my recliner with my fit UP! ouchie 

and I wish my little lily bug would stay outta my crotch


----------



## braijackava

Sorry if that sounded unsympathetic. I meant the physical pain wasnt that bad. Of course the emotional pain is so much worse. Sorry again.:hugs:


----------



## mummylove

10 im so sorry for wots happened to u. U av been t here and helped so many of us and im sorry it didnt work out I wish u luck


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs: 10. I am so sorry your going through this.


----------



## bbwardle

10 thinking of you hun xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

10- :hugs: why does like have to be so cruel xxx:(


----------



## bbwardle

ok so here is todays test what do ya think x


----------



## mummylove

I think i can see a faint line


----------



## babyhopes2010

Here's what i think------> :wohoo::fool::happydance:




Im sooooo Happy today :) No reason....well apart from 174 days till im a mummy! :fool::happydance:


----------



## bbwardle

Not soooo sure as bleeding just started neva mind always this cycle x


----------



## mummylove

sorry hun there does look like a faint 2nd line


----------



## bbwardle

Bleeding not heavy but lots of ewcm wif it


----------



## bbwardle

Af got me oh well next cycle how are you all doing xx


----------



## mummylove

Sorry af got u hun fingers crossed for this cycle


----------



## Sweet_Alida

BB sorry about AF :(


----------



## mummylove

im a lime yay lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

yey for lime x

Im back from holiday :)

Thought id show u bump pic:)
https://img651.imageshack.us/img651/8479/16weeksp.jpg
How is everyone? x


----------



## Mal

YAY LIME, OOO like the 16 wk pic looks awesome. 


I am doing oka had a busy day yesterday photographing a doggie event and had a blast but was WORE out by the end of the day. 


Now today OH and MIL are argueing like pyscho paths and honestly did not even want to get in the middle of it but ya finally had to they are way to much alike and each has to have the last word in.


----------



## RNmommy

Just got off the phone with the doctor's office!!!!!

5/18/11 - HCG 5226, Progesterone 34.1

*5/20/11 - HCG 9883, Progesterone 28*

Whoop Whoop!!! :dance:

*I have to read through and catch up later, just wanted to post the good news!!!!*


----------



## mummylove

great news :)


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so sorry, 10. Maybe what they saw in your uterus was a pseudo-sac. That happens with ectopics sometimes. What happens now? Are they wanting to try and let it happen naturally? Or are they going to intervene? I was hoping this nightmare would be over for you by now. :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

Please pray for 10 she just text me :( she lost her right tube.
10 thinking and praying for you!


----------



## RNmommy

10 - Im so sorry. Praying for you hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

10 :( :hugs:


----------



## Mal

:( praying for you.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

10 I am so sorry. I am praying for you. XX


----------



## mommyof2peas

oh my gosh :hugs: Im thinking of you 10. Heal quickly


----------



## mummylove

lilmackate said:


> Please pray for 10 she just text me :( she lost her right tube.
> 10 thinking and praying for you!

Oh no :(

My thoughts r with her


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'm so sorry 10, take care of yourself xxx


----------



## carterclan02

10 Saying prayers for you!!!


----------



## mummylove

ya got my 12 week scan next Thursday :)


----------



## bbwardle

10 my prayers and thoughts are wif u hunni sending lots of hugs ur way xxxxxx



im cd3 when do u reccomend to start takin maca xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

i took from 3-7 days x


----------



## mummylove

wooo not been sick again hopefully its going now


----------



## bbwardle

babyhopes2010 said:


> i took from 3-7 days x

how many each day did you take hun xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Where the heck did my baby go?? Took a nap and half of my bump was gone! Mari told me to check the sheets for my baby LOL
 



Attached Files:







34weeks2.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 6









36+2.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mommyof2peas

bbwardle said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> i took from 3-7 days x
> 
> how many each day did you take hun xxClick to expand...

I took 2500mg everyday for one cycle...:D


----------



## mummylove

I never took maca. I was gonna take it as last resort but I took soy and got pregnant first cycle with it


----------



## lilmackate

Amanda....almost time! :) yay!


----------



## braijackava

Just wanted to check in and say hi! Haven't had time to read through, been watching all 4 kids by myself and getting packed for the 1300 mile move next week. And all while breastfeeding and dealing with thrush. I am down 16lbs below my prepregnancy weight, so I am excited about that. Hope everyone is doing well. Hopefully have time to catch up soon.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

10 My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Hey guys I found out today that I'm on Team :pink:!!!!!!


----------



## braijackava

Congrats SweetAlida!


----------



## braijackava

My thoughts are with you 10.


----------



## mommyof2peas

yay for team pink!!!!!


----------



## lilmackate

congratulations on team pink!!! I hope and hope that I am too!!! :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrsts on team pink,its gonna kill me not knowing the sex x


----------



## mummylove

I cant wait to find out the sex


----------



## Mal

So yesterday lily bug had some serious hiccups and normallyI feel them in my hoohoo and well I guess she decided to have a rolling fest in there cause I could feel her head hiccuping in my rib cage lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

im a fricking ADVOCADOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fool:

https://img146.imageshack.us/img146/337/g122785avocado.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

Look at how quick you ladies are progressing! OMG!

Thinking of 10... I came to check on her. I'm devastated for her! :( After talking with her, I was worried this would happen with the way the doctors didn't seem to want to do anything and insisted on "waiting"... Totally unnecessary and uncalled for! Sending her healing thoughts!


----------



## Mal

well my day has totally sucked. I had my glucose test today which made me feel like crap. Went to dr and found out I failed test and now been diagnosed with gestational diabetes OH joy for me... I barely faily literally like 1 point. But they gave me an US due some pressure and cramps I have had so I got to see my cute little lily bug and she is so cute and has cute little chubby cheeks. I will post photos later when I am home. I am just really tired and stressed.... this sucks


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I'm so sorry you failed the test and feel so crappy. :hugs:


----------



## Mal

its oka, just gotta deal with this GD.


----------



## andella95

So sorry 10!


Just wanted to say "hi" to everyone. I don't have internet access and it's not often I can get out with my laptop to an area where there is free wifi. Anyway....things are going well. Had an ultrasound last Friday (at 13w3d) and they said baby measured 14w2d, so apparently it's growing well! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## 10nottoomany

Katie, thanks for posting for me. I hope I didn't text you in the wee morning hours. I don't even remember it. I'm sorry. 

I don't understand what happened, I don't understand why this happened or even how. I don't understand how they didn't see it on the ultrasound, not even the one they did at the er. I saw the pics during the surgery. It was huge, took up most of my tube. The dr said it was very large. My tube was stretched so tightly it was already dying off. It wasn't completly burst open but he said it was ruptured, it was bleeding if different spots. All I can think of is my baby was in there and I just willfully murdered my baby. I know it couldn't live there but still. I wanted to rescue my baby and I couldn't do anything at all. If they had done my betas like I had been demanding I would have had the shot 4 days sooner. It would have had 6 days to work instead of only 2. I guess treating an ectopic at 6w6d is too late. I was reassured by my lower numbers that it had to have already stopped growing but I was wrong. The dr made 4 holes, he made one more than planned because scar tissue was in the way. He also did a d&c, got shaved all weird, I have almost no bleeding still, haven't worn a pad since the hospital. My beta was 330 something at the er, it was 29 today. I haven't been taking my pain meds, they make me all itchy. I still have off and on fevers that I'm a bit worried about. If it goes over 100 again I'm going back in. I have an appt on Monday and another beta a week from today. I know the nurse who kept lowing and putting me off got fired. My dr saw me at the hosp for labs and pulled me aside to tell me. He seemed relieved. But it doesn't make it better. I lost an important body part because she was screening what she told my dr. I understood I would lose the baby but this was just senseless. My birthday is this weekend, at 41 I realize my chances are quickly diminishing anyway, now cut that in half. Not sure there is much sense in trying but I'll never prevent.

Thanks for listening and all of the prayers and well wishes.

Braij, good luck on your move. On the kellymom site there was a link to another site from a Canadian doctor and it had all kinds of info about thrush and breastfeeding. I had it with my last baby and it was the most painful breastfeeding experience I've ever had. I begged my dr to follow the protocol
on his site and it really did work. It just wasn't worth the months of suffering until then. Stay on top of it, let me know if you need me to look it up for you. Get well soon.

Mal, hope your legs get better but more importantly you should convince your sweet Lilybug to flip over. :). I think your gd will work out just stay away from the sugary stuff.

Great doubling rn.

Babyhopes, you are so adorable.

Amanda, your tummy was just all sucked in from resting. I bet after you got up your muscles relaxed and your bump came back. It's kinda amazing how it does that though.

Megg, thanks for checking on me. You are right, it was senseless and absolutely unbelievable. I can't believe I had to beg to be checked and monitored for ectopic. I was neglected despite my best efforts. I screamed it from the rooftops and was ignores. One lost a job but it doesn't compare or make it better. I'll just be quiet before I get all worked up again.

Nikki, hope you're taking your maca and soy.

Sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## braijackava

That's horrible 10. I am so sorry. On a positive note my MIL had 8 kids with only one tube.


----------



## bbwardle

10 I wish I could give u a hug I'm so sorry ur going through this xxxxx I'm taking maca xx I hope ur ok my dear sending lots of cyber hugs to u xxxxx
Claire ur an avacado whoop whoop xx
Katie how r u doin hun xx
Sweet congrats for pink xx
Mal hope ur ok xx


----------



## mummylove

Cant believe they treated u like this 10. Hope u make a full recovery sending lots of hugs


----------



## mommyof2peas

So glad to hear from you 10:) again like the other ladies, Im sorry you had to go though all that. Im also glad that nurse got fired, Once they stop caring its time they find another line of work. No one knows your body better then you do!

Your right to a point, some of my tummy did come back, but never to the point of the first picture :) I did have my 36 week check up yesterday. 36+4 I think. I was 1 cm and doc said she had dropped as her head was very low and engaged :) so right now just waiting for dialation :) Lots of ball bouncing lol Keep looking at my ticker and getting so excited, I hate the not knowing part. I kno it should be within the next 3-4 weeks but not haivng a day picked out makes it drag for me.


----------



## Mal

well I think I can handle the GD. They did check me cause i had some weird pressure and felt like i was leaking a week ago. So they did a pelvic exam and checked my cervix and checked fluid around baby and of course all was good. ANNNNND babies head is down so apparently I was feeling her Butt hiccuping in my ribs lol. She is so cute just by the US pics

OKA PICTURES here is my 28wk bump photo 
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/28wks-1.jpg

and Lily bug 
Sucking her thumb
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/suckingthumb28wks.jpg

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/28wks2.jpg

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/28wks1.jpg

Her cute little Lips and nose, she kepts opening and closing her mouth 
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/28wks.jpg

My favorite photo 
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/281ks.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

u must have cutest bump ever! i want one like that :haha:


----------



## Mal

awwwwwww thank you!!! :) dont worry your bump will be there soon and I am sure it will be cute as can be. its weird some days my bump looks like a baby bump and some days it feels like a chubby piece of fat lol..


----------



## mummylove

love the pics


----------



## 10nottoomany

That's really encouraging Braij, thanks. Two of my little holes, it's hard to call them incisions because all but 1 is so small. Two of them look yucky, so I went to see my dr. He gave me some ointment, they're not really bad, but I could just tell it needed a little help. He asked me if I was okay, I said yes I'm fine and I can tell I'm doing better. He said, NO, are you okay? I started bawling. He asked me if I have ever been on anti-depressants or anti-anxiety meds and of course I haven't. He said I'll probably be fine then but it's going to take a while. I told him if I get pg again he can sedate me, then everyone started laughing. I'm glad he cared enough to ask about that part, and I know I'll get through it but geez it's over whelming. I cancelled my appt for next week since I went today, he said I could come if I wanted to just talk about it all. I plan to get my records next week though, I do have to get my beta done again and I'm sure it'll be gone by Tuesday. Oh, the pathology report said baby's sac was only 1cm, the mass of blood clotted around it was 5cm, my tube was 8cm in length. The bleeding I had before everything, was from my tube and not my uterus. 

He said that my fertility is only minimally decreased, that age is the biggest factor at this point. He said that the good tube can reach over to the other ovary like an arm that it's not attached. I'm just going to try to hold that thought and the fact that my mom had her last baby at 46, and my labs don't look like I'm too old yet. He gave me a prescription for Estrace, he said it would make my lining thicker and better for the baby to implant next time. But he gave me that before we knew it was ectopic, so maybe that's not the problem anyway. I can blow off last cycle as a fluke, and this was a fluke of another kind. I'm not sure I need it. Any thoughts?

Nikki, I know it's generally too late in your cycle to do soy, but considering your last cycle I sure would do it for 5 days. Maca is good too, but I'd love to see you O earlier and you would get more chances to get your bfp.

Mal, adorable baby bump. Your baby is so pretty and I'm happy she's head down.

Amanda, I owe you some bows. Can you send me some links maybe so I can know what style you like? I haven't forgotten and it would be a really good thing for me to work on right now.

Love you all. Thanks for letting me whine, next time I have to have a happy story.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Well ANYTHING to help you 10 lol :) Im not really sure what kind of bows you make so here are a couple links with ones I like. Im not much into the Big ribbon bows though. Little ribbon is cute :D


https://www.pinkbowtique.com/ Found this one...not sure what kind of bows you make, but thought this was just way to cute LOL 
https://www.sweetbabybowtique.com/catalog.php?category=176 pretty much anything from here. I like the BIG flower head band type things, but also the super little hairclips/vel cro .


----------



## Mal

oooooo i like those bows


----------



## mummylove

yay im now a plum lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

yey for plum :wohoo: i woke up this morning and my bellys popped out :argh:


----------



## Mal

oka where are the bump pics then?


----------



## babyhopes2010

haha ill takepic tomos


----------



## Mal

oka :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000J6CDY6
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BNQC58

Last of the fun stuff in the mail today! Now just need my little lady :D


----------



## Mal

awww not too much longer :)


----------



## mummylove

I only seem to get a bump when my bladder starts to fill up. When I was 11 weeks it would only cum when bladder was really full but now the bump cums when bladder is not to full. I could touch the bump and i dont need loo then when i go loo like half hour later the bump deflates lol


----------



## braijackava

Girls I don't feel good! Dizzy and tired and sickly feeling. What if I am preggo!?!? It can't be possible right? We use protection.


----------



## babyhopes2010

argh :argh: its possible :wacko: this would be worse nightmare for me :wacko:


----------



## braijackava

Oh I would cry! To soon. I am hoping its just me getting sick. Will wait a few days and see how I feel.


----------



## mummylove

Its always possible nothing is 100%


----------



## mommyof2peas

ewww I dunno If I could handle that. But yes its possible, long as you've had a cycle! You would very much have your hands full thats for sure!


----------



## mommyof2peas

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Full term today! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Spent about a hour on my ball last night watching "the Rite" scary movie btw! By the time I got off it my pelvis hurt so bad I couldnt walk. Took a good 10 min for everything to calm down enough for me just to move my legs. It was the strangest thing. But still no "real" contractions:dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats on full term.

it can happen hun my friends 18 weeks pregnant with a 25 week old baby!!


----------



## carterclan02

Hey Ladies

10 Keeping you in my prayers girlie so sorry for all has happened..

Brai I got 2 kids that are 12 months apart..It was rough but worth it..hardest part was having 2 in diapers at once..

Amanda not much longer sweets..I can't wait to get that call..bounce away darlin..Amelia will be here before you know it...

when do you girls find out what your having?

Mal I have GD also..I have put on so much weight and baby is big also but she is breech..Its very possiable i will end up with c section either a she don't turn or b due to her weight as I am very small and can't deliever over 8 pounds..I am also having a hard time with the whole diet thing..I got back on the tenth to another test to see if diet is controlling the sugar if not then i go to pills..

Does anyone know how gd effects the baby..I have read alot about how it effects me but other than large babies i can't really find anything as im more worried about her than my self..


----------



## mommyof2peas

Wish I could disable your google while your pregnant Mari LOL Ive only heard of large babies. :hugs:


----------



## Mal

i have not put on alot of weight, i lost weight in first tri. but I barely failed test. So i dont know. They had to do a quick US to check babies fluid cause I thought I was leaking. But did not check weight 



on another note I am so fed up with unreliable friends.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Lost pretty much ALL of my friends when I had my daughter because of that mal. I was 21 at the time and they were just not at the same point as I was. They didnt understand that I just couldnt pick up and go like they could anymore. It sucks sometimes :hugs: sorry


----------



## carterclan02

amanda mal its kind of the same here..I felt a bit of jealous last night when my best friend went out on the town with out me..Ya know it was kind of our thing to go out and she went out with other peeps..I know it sounds stupid but she didn't even invite me like i would have went but still..I was so jealous lol..Things have kind of shifted in the wrong direction as far as friends go here but I guess its kind of the way it is..


----------



## mommyof2peas

:hugs:


----------



## Mal

ya it sucks cause me and another friend had asked her to go to the lake and she said she didnt have the gas and then she posted on her FB that she was going some where that is even farther away then the lake which kinda is frustrating.


----------



## bbwardle

hey girls wel so glad af finished well she finished a few days ago been takin maca days 2-7 i think gosh i cant remember if that right lol when shall i start opking ??? i thought from cd10 maybe what do you think how are you all loveya lots xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

:happydance: Still sitting very low but sticking out more then a couple days ago :) YAY for Full Term
 



Attached Files:







37 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mommyof2 happy 37 weeks!! You look adorable.

Gunner is 2 months today here are new pics

Laying at church with his belly out. LOL



First time in bumbo


my 2 boys..Dylan & Gunner


----------



## mommyof2peas

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Mommyof2 happy 37 weeks!! You look adorable.
> 
> Gunner is 2 months today here are new pics
> 
> Laying at church with his belly out. LOL
> View attachment 213261
> 
> 
> 
> First time in bumbo
> View attachment 213262
> 
> 
> my 2 boys..Dylan & Gunner
> View attachment 213263



I saw the pictures on FB with gunners little belly! My son (2 and a half) said "AWWWWW baby belly!" lol I think we have been ogling baby stuff way to much lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL he sounds really cute! I can't believe Gunner is already 2months old! 2 years seems forever away but yet I know it goes so fast.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Oh it does it goes by WAY to fast. I tell him all the time that it is his fault he is getting a little sister "cause with as cute as he is, how could we not make another one just like him?" lol Plus my daughter loves being a big sister :)


----------



## carterclan02

Awe amanda you are adorable

Gunner is a little doll baby!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Huge belly!!!!!

https://img807.imageshack.us/img807/1760/17weeks.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## carterclan02

cute belly!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

yes cute belly! just you wait love! lol it will get bigger, and when you think your gonna split and you just couldnt get ANY bigger......you will LOL


----------



## mummylove

I cant wait to get a big belly lol


----------



## Mal

my belly hurts ugh lol kinda sore


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img38.imageshack.us/img38/1996/stuffwq.jpg
The things i got so far.
The bunny and top blanket is knitted by my nan the other blanket by my step mum,the
and the other knitted outfit is made my my Boss


----------



## Mal

how cute


----------



## 10nottoomany

Babyhopes, you are so funny. Your tummy muscles look lie they are moving out of the way. Your baby will start growing fast now.

Nikki, you can keep taking the maca, it's soy you take on certain days.

Thanks Mari. I don't know much about gd but did you read how it can make her blood sugar low right after she's born? Her body will make extra insulin to bring down the extra sugar she's getting. It makes sense to do your best to keep it within the better ranges. Also, can it affect the amniotic fluid levels? I don't know.

Amanda, you are super close. I dontthink you look that big for 37 weeks at all. I'm sure you feel huge. You look great.

Braij, it is possible. You are still breastfeeding full time right? Have you had af yet? I hope you feel better soon.

Reeds, Gunner looks awesome. He's so sweet, I wish I could just pick him up right through the computer. He looks so snuggly.

I go for hopefully my last beta tomorrow. I expect that it's all the way down. The day before yesterday I barely had a visible line. Physically, I'm healing fine. One incision of the 4 is red around it and super itchy. It doesn't look like infection, it looks like I'm allergic to something.

Nite.


----------



## babyhopes2010

what tummy muscles :haha:


----------



## mummylove

How are u 10?


----------



## mommyof2peas

2cm as of today! Only 8 more to go :)


----------



## mummylove

IAre u not in pain? I was in pain with summer from 1cm lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

Not constant pain nope. I do have pains from time to time. and my hips hurt ALL the time. But not contractions. With my daughter I was at 2 cm for two weeks before the decided to induce LOL


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwww not long now :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

sure hope not! I keep telling her its ok to come out :D


----------



## mummylove

mommyof2peas said:


> Not constant pain nope. I do have pains from time to time. and my hips hurt ALL the time. But not contractions. With my daughter I was at 2 cm for two weeks before the decided to induce LOL

With summer i went to the hospital at 10-45 on the saturday night cus i was getting pain and they checked me i was 1 cm they gave me pain killers and said make sure my bag is ready cus they might be seeing me again that night lol So i went home got into bed and just couldnt sleep i just rested pains got abit more intense OH got in bed about 3 and i had to get up cus my tummy was really hurting so i had a cold bath lol i got out and bk into bed and my OH said i was freezing and shaking lol. around 4am i woke OH up cus i knew something was happening pains was every 5 mins I was sick 2 b4 we left. We got to hospital about 4-30am they checked me i was 3cm i was in so much pain lol then 8am was 5cm and the rest happened quickly she was born at 8-50 :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

this is at 6 weeks
https://img37.imageshack.us/img37/1843/6w5dk.jpg
17 weeks
https://img807.imageshack.us/img807/1760/17weeks.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Babyhope great bump!

Mommyof2 ooohh so exciting not long now...did you go quickly with your first?


----------



## mommyof2peas

Sam, Oh I sure hope so. I have a feeling its going to be a few days yet. Ive been dreaming about contractions and BF then I wake up and Im all upset that nothing is happening LOL

Clare, Your bump looks fantastic! its so neat and cute! 

Sandi, With my daughter I was induced, and it wsa 8 hours start to finish. With my son, water broke, and about 40 min later contractions started hot and heavy. Was about 6 hours start to finish. Im not really worried about fast. Im ok with getting a Epi when I need one :) But this hip pain is kicking my butt! and there isnt anything I can do for it. I do kinda hope though when things get started that they happen during the day and not middle of the night. My mom has to come from almost 2 hours out and getting William to sleep at the hospital isnt going o happen....


----------



## RNmommy

Hi Ladies!!!! How is everyone doing today???

Had doctor appt this morning. He didn't do anymore bloodwork or anything. I gave him my paperwork from the hospital (on 5/25) showing my hcg levels of 25421 and other bloodwork. He did my ultrasound and it showed my little peanut. He had to look around for a few minutes and I was getting very nervous. But he found my beanie, snuggled in good. First measurement showed 6w6d but then he moved the wand around and measured again and it measured 7w1d which is exactly what I am. Go me! LOL!
Got to see the little flickering heartbeat and got to hear it too! It was awesome! Heartrate was in the 150's. Doc said everything looks great and I go back in 1 month. I can't wait. I'll get to see something that actually looks like a baby then. LOL!

BabyHopes - Love the bump!!!!

Mommy of 2 - Tell her its time to get the show on the road!!!! LOL!!! When I was pregnant with my son I was so over being pregnant by that time. It was so hard to do anything. Heck, it took a major effort just to roll over in bed. Hahaha.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Yup, I am very over being pregnant! I cant rust roll in bed....its more of a flop lol Speaking of scary moments. At the doctors today it took him forever to find her HB. Normally he finds it straight off..this time he had to move it around, and even said "come on baby, where are ya" It was near the longest 2 min of my life. I love BnB, dont get me wrong, but it has put alot more fears into me that I wouldnt normally have.


----------



## RNmommy

I know, me too!!!! Im terrified now. I can't tell my hubby that or he'd never let me on here again...LOL!!!

I fell while I was cleaning my house when I was 35 weeks pregnant with my son. I slipped on the floor I had just mopped and landed on my side/stomach. I couldn't feel him moving after I fell. Normally I could move my tummy and he would start moving. I freaked out and went to the hospital. I was having mild contractions so I stayed over night. But baby was fine. On the ultrasound they did that night, I was actually able to see him peeing! LOL!!! I said, can't I just stay in and have him now?? Haha. I was like 1 or 2 days ahort of 36 weeks. My doc said if I was 36 weeks he would've just induced me then. Hmph!
But Im glad it didn't work out that way. He induced me at 38 wks because he thought my son was going to be almost 10 lbs if I went full term. My son was 6lbs 14oz when he was born at 38wks. Hahaha. 

I can't wait to get to the point where I can feel this one start to move! It seems like its so far away!


----------



## mommyof2peas

OMG scary! Ive nearly slipped a couple times in the shower...But havent fallen. I hope to not be induced. Going into labor on my own seemed alot easier then being induced with my daughter. Im not only looking forward to having my little daughter but Im also looking forward to the hospital stay. Maybe Im a bit nuts, but I enjoy being pampered, and the bonding time I get with my new little one and DH. Its about the only US time we get LOL So when the doc makes me stay a second night , I never say no LOL although by the 2nd full day Im ready to go home to my own bed LOL. Im excited to come on here and show you girls pictures! so many of you have been with me for months. And a couple like katie and mari since BEFORE I was pregnant. lalalalalaso excited. Getting some pain now, but still feel her moving around. so not really having any faith that she will be coming tonight


----------



## Mal

oooo how exciting mo2 :) today has just been one of those days that makes me rethink why i got pregnant. I am so happy to be pregnant but OH is just not being very supportive for me right now and its pushing me to my limit and cant handle it anymore that everytime he even has this look like he is mad I cry and I cant help it lol stupid hormones.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Guys just dont understand. Its hard for them to get that your in pain, uncomfortable, and ready to scream at any given moment. I found myself taking a "time out" when I got to the point of crying or blowing up. Cause I knew more times then not it was hormones and normally it wouldnt be something that bugged me. Im sorry he is being a jack ass though. Its so hard to not just tell them to F-off and smack em lol :hugs:


----------



## Mal

well whats messed up is I know we are broke and have no money but I went to WIC today even though I dont want to, to get some assitance since I cannot work. It took THREE hours and he wanted to wait in his car and by the time i got out he started yelling at me like it was my fault it took so long and he said I should of left and that it was stupid and I did it on purpose so he could go make any money I was like why would I do that. UGH


----------



## mommyof2peas

wow...next time he should sit there waiting! Those people take FOREVER had have care as to anyone else time but their own. Im sorry hon...our OH is just being a jerk....for real, I dont know anyone who thinks sitting in that office is fun


----------



## mummylove

My mate is dying to pop shes nearly 41 weeks and shes massive lol she is so grump she wants baby katie out now lol


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls. I haven't deserted you. I've just had a really hard time with this cycle so far. The side effects of my meds have been worse than ever (literally had to take Xanax Fri, Sat, & Sun to stop the nervous tics and anxiety). I'm terrified its still not going to give me my rainbow baby. And, this is my last shot for a good long while. The stress, the money, the meds (which might as well just be called poison... they're not exactly healthy)... Its all too much. I'm off for a year or two if this doesn't work. I can't believe I'm even saying that... but its true. It felt like time for me to check in though. I'm glad you're all progressing well! :thumbup:

I'm so, so, so sorry, 10... I'm furious for you. 1 lost job doesn't compare to a lost body part!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Thought I was going to have amelia last night. Had contractions for about 5 hours after dtd. Also seemed to have a clear out at 134am...out of no where. Hadnt even eaten in 8 hours. But Still here. And SO tiered. Once I finally did fall asleep I was dreaming. So I am a walking zombie today :( Bah...


----------



## babyhopes2010

IM A FRECKING ONION:happydance::fool:

https://img200.imageshack.us/img200/442/oniono.jpg


----------



## mummylove

Scan today so nervous


----------



## mummylove

I was so nervous and scared when I went in. She found the baby straight away and saiid there is the heart beating and then the baby wouldnt stop moving. The babys head was on the left the baby was kicking punching started rolling around rolled on its bell then turned itself so head was on left it just wouldnt keep still it was unreal lol. She finally got the measurements and they av put me forward 3 days so now instead on 12+5 im 13+1. I dont get how i can be that as its been 12+5 since my LMP but she said baby could just be growing a bit faster. She said everything looks fine she didnt rush she was a lovely lady and took her time she checked measurements 3 times and all showed 13+1 so im going by that now. I am so happy my 20 week scan is 21st july so dont seem that far away
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 50


----------



## mommyof2peas

So last night I got a good night sleep! went to sleep pretty much soon as my head hit the pillow. Only got up to use the bathroom about 5-6 times instead of the normal 12 or more lol After being in pain nearly ALL day yesterday off and on, Its kinda strange not being in pain today. Im bummed that the contractions have seemed to stop, but happy to not be in pain....Maybe this is the calm before the storm?? lol We are get to get 75 degree weather this weekend. Would be just my luck to be enjoying it from a hospital bed :rofl:

Clare what kinda of onion are you? I bet a sweet onion :D


Sam AWWWW, little bubs looks cute! I bet s/he will be just as cute as summer! Is summer excited yet?


----------



## mummylove

Summer dont no wots going on lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

Ohh but I bet once your belly REALLY starts sticking out :D Its so much fun watching them try to figure out how you've gotten a baby stuck in your belly lol I just tell my son that she is in my belly button! He is forever poking it lol :rofl:


----------



## mummylove

lol

She just trys to pull my nipples lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

LOL


----------



## mummylove

ummm im hungry


----------



## mommyof2peas

new bump pics thought my bump looked pretty cute today :cloud9: Plus look I have hair LOL (its always up)
 



Attached Files:







37 +4.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5









37+4 2.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mal

Hey guys my internet is out right now so I am posting from oh's phone. I just could not stand not coming to bnb lol I hate not havn my internet. Went to the lake yesterday and it was awesome!!! But came home and did some major cleaning and could not walk by the time I was done. Today has been good just hoooootttt!!!! Anyways things are moving along


----------



## babyhopes2010

loving the bump :)


----------



## mummylove

mommyof2peas said:


> new bump pics thought my bump looked pretty cute today :cloud9: Plus look I have hair LOL (its always up)

Love the bump :)


----------



## mummylove

where is everyone tonight lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im here , but its so nice out Im trying to nest a bit.


----------



## mummylove

ur gonna need it u need all ur energy to push ur LO out lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

LOL been losing plug all day. but really no pain to speak of. So we shall see :) although Im loosing enough plug to get excited :)


----------



## mummylove

She will be here soon cant wait to see pics of her :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

LOL ME EITHER!! lol Im so excited to see what she looks like. Plus I might be odd but I kinda enjoy getting a day or two off...even if it is in the hospital LOL I know Im a loon lol


----------



## mummylove

Im thinking the same hun lol a few days in hospital away from everything lol.

When i had summer they wanted to keep me in just to keep a eye on things but i didnt want to stay but wish i did now cus i was so tired lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

I enjoy not having to worry about the kids or who is cooking dinner lol People come to me...Its nice LOL but then again by the time I do get to go home Im excited to be home lol


----------



## 10nottoomany

Mummylove! Look at your baby!!!! He or she looks perfect just like a baby. It's so exciting.

Amanda, Amelia looks more ready from the side view but I've never seen you from the front. She looks way bigger from the front than the side. I'm sure it won't be long now. I can't wait, I'm excited for you.

My dh and I have been talking, he wants me to put together everything in writing that happened. We are going to ask the hospital to waive the fees from the surgery. Because they fired the nurse it looks as though they are admitting guilt. If they waive the fees that would make it easier to continue to ttc, which we won't stop now anyway but still.

Nothing going on here yet on the ttc end. I'm not bleeding anymore but I still have 4 holes in my tummy that are certainly not closed and healed. They didn't stitch them shut but used a glue. I had an allergic reaction to the glue and had hives around each incision. The hives are almost gone, these little holes are going to leave marks. Not that it matters.

Megg, can you tell me anything about Estrace? My dr gave it to me for cd7-14. I'm not doing it this time, I can't tell exactly what cd I'm on. I love your new pic too.

Braij, how are you feeling.

Babyhopes, again you are cracking me up. 

It seems I have caught a bug, been in bed and sick for 2 days. I'm just glad it wasn't last week. Others have been sick too but it seems I got it worse, guessing my system is just messed up from everything.

All the talk about hospital stays. I'm always anxious to get home bu I understand what you are saying completely. I was ready to stay and rest after my last one but when he was transferred to a nicu in another town I begged to be discharged after just over 24 hours and a c section at that. I would have loved to just stayed and snuggled. If you can stay, I'd totally milk that for all it's worth.

Nite ladies. Hope you have an awesome birth story for us in the morning Amanda. Go get busy and dtd or something. :). Nite.


----------



## mommyof2peas

LOL TMI but we started early in hopes that things would get started early :D


----------



## mummylove

Its thanks to u 10 I got pregnant the first cycle of taking soy :) I do think if i didnt take would i of still got pregnant but suppose will never no lol

Hope u are doing better 10


----------



## mummylove

got my next MW appointment on 24th cant wait


----------



## mommyof2peas

Losing more plug today and getting kinda crampy this evening. BUT not getting excited. yet....


----------



## Megg33k

10nottoomany said:


> Mummylove! Look at your baby!!!! He or she looks perfect just like a baby. It's so exciting.
> 
> Amanda, Amelia looks more ready from the side view but I've never seen you from the front. She looks way bigger from the front than the side. I'm sure it won't be long now. I can't wait, I'm excited for you.
> 
> My dh and I have been talking, he wants me to put together everything in writing that happened. We are going to ask the hospital to waive the fees from the surgery. Because they fired the nurse it looks as though they are admitting guilt. If they waive the fees that would make it easier to continue to ttc, which we won't stop now anyway but still.
> 
> Nothing going on here yet on the ttc end. I'm not bleeding anymore but I still have 4 holes in my tummy that are certainly not closed and healed. They didn't stitch them shut but used a glue. I had an allergic reaction to the glue and had hives around each incision. The hives are almost gone, these little holes are going to leave marks. Not that it matters.
> 
> Megg, can you tell me anything about Estrace? My dr gave it to me for cd7-14. I'm not doing it this time, I can't tell exactly what cd I'm on. I love your new pic too.
> 
> Braij, how are you feeling.
> 
> Babyhopes, again you are cracking me up.
> 
> It seems I have caught a bug, been in bed and sick for 2 days. I'm just glad it wasn't last week. Others have been sick too but it seems I got it worse, guessing my system is just messed up from everything.
> 
> All the talk about hospital stays. I'm always anxious to get home bu I understand what you are saying completely. I was ready to stay and rest after my last one but when he was transferred to a nicu in another town I begged to be discharged after just over 24 hours and a c section at that. I would have loved to just stayed and snuggled. If you can stay, I'd totally milk that for all it's worth.
> 
> Nite ladies. Hope you have an awesome birth story for us in the morning Amanda. Go get busy and dtd or something. :). Nite.

Its an estrogen supplement. What's his reasoning for giving it to you? And, why those days? Did he say what he's trying to treat with it? Google was no help, and I've never had to use estrogen supplements. I'll find out what I can though!


----------



## mummylove

mommyof2peas said:


> Losing more plug today and getting kinda crampy this evening. BUT not getting excited. yet....

Bet it wont be long hun


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHUT9djaKOA


----------



## mummylove

awww


----------



## mommyof2peas

I put this in my journal, but instead of making you go look for it Yesterday was nearly 80 degrees. I know that doesnt seem hot to some, but for where I live it hasnt been that hot since LAST summer! So I couldnt get cool to save my life. Had the back door open the floor fan and the celling fan going. Then started having period cramping REALLY bad. it was a constant dull ache. As much as I tried to not get excited I got a bit excited, the pain was so much worse then it had been the last few days.... Also with the pain I have been losing bits of plug the last two days as well.

Went to bed after a half hour on my ball....Didnt think I would be able to fall asleep. But I did. Every time I woke up I was in quite a bit of pain and had to use the restroom. Sometime in the night I had the urge to go poo but nothing happened. So now Im thinking well maybe it will happen! 

Well woke up this moring..still having a bit of pain but not what it was last night. LO has also managed to drop even MORE if thats possible. I have a VERY deep belly button, and this baby is trying her best to make it poke out lol Got up to use the restroom and had to poo...now you gotta ask yourself when is a poo a clear out and when is it just a poo.....I am so over being pregnant LOL


Im 38 weeks today(ticker is off by one day) and next doc apt is tues. I hope that if Im still around he will do a proper sweep. He only did what he called a "mini" sweep last week. 

Clare, awwwww

megg, charmed <3

Sam, Do you get a scan on the 24th?


----------



## mummylove

Ive got a feeling she will be here in next few days


----------



## mommyof2peas

I sure hope so. I try to not get very excited...But its so hard not too!! Plus I would rather go into labor during the day, and not in the middle of the night. My mom is having to drive a hour and a half to watch the kids. So I would rather her drive in the day and not night


----------



## mummylove

Dont jinx about that lol I always said i didnt want to go into labour in night and looked wot happened to me lol


----------



## mummylove

mommyof2peas said:


> Sam, Do you get a scan on the 24th?

I dont get a scan no. Its just my 16 week MW appointment which she will just measure my belly and try find babys HB and take bloods i think. I dont av a scan till 21st july which will be my 20 week one


----------



## bbwardle

hi girls how ya all doing 
claire awesome hb xx
katie where r u ?? xx
megg sorry ur havin hard time wif meds xx
10 my thoughts are wif u xxto evryone else hope ur all doing well xx
afm been quite tearfull lately mis lil sis has been banned form seeing her family my nephew is 7weeks on tuesday and ive seen him 5 times her bf is being a right ass she is sooo scared of him bless her it breaks my heart that she has 2 sneak out to meet us and she cant answer her fone when he is around i wanna scream at him for puttin her through this but i know it will make things worse for her.


----------



## mummylove

13 weeks 5 days bump
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 41


----------



## mummylove

mummylove said:


> 13 weeks 5 days bump

u can enlarge this pic
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mommyof2peas

So skinny sam, you and clare both....You two are going to have the cutest baby bumps!!



AFM:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Im still here and I was in so much pain and so sore this morning. Yup this is me being VERY done


----------



## mummylove

Not as skinny as i used to be b4 i got pregnant with summer lol

Im loving my bump tho :)

How are u mommy anyway


----------



## mommyof2peas

I feel like pooh! DH and I dtd last night hoping to get things started. It got my contractions started, but they stopped. Also my hips are in so much pain. Im having a complaining morning. I told my doctor that I didnt want to be induced if I could help it. but this whole stop start thing is really getting me down. Baby has seemed to move even lower. My son was already two weeks old at this point lol Im just so done. Sorry for the whine but you asked :rofl: I do have a apt tomorrow, so maybe he will do a proper sweep and get things moving. If I go to term I will be so surprised! Im starting to worry about the size of baby too. My DD was 6'7 and my son only 5'10. I smoked with both of them :( DS was born at 36 weeks. This one I havent smoked at all(quit about 3 months before becoming pregnant) and Im already the farthest Ive been EVER. So now Im scared that this baby is going to be like 13lbs or something crazy like that lol


----------



## mummylove

awww hun the end of the pregnancy is always the worse lol


----------



## mummylove

Hope everyone is well


----------



## mommyof2peas

Update from doctors: Im 3cm!! waters are bulging, cervix is now low and soft and baby has dropped even lower. Doc did a proper sweep. It didnt really hurt at all. I think long as your cervix is low enough, its not that bad. Dont get me wrong though, it doesnt feel good either! lol Also I guess my due date was changed at my 8 week US, but no one ever told me! So my Due date is NOT june 19th but in fact is June 21st. I guess it was only a couple of days so they didnt bother with telling me?? So anyhow, doc said that the only reason it matters is because if I elect to be induced I have to be at lest 39 weeks long. So next Tuesday if I havent had my little girl by then, my doc is on call that Thursday, so we will set it up. So if nothing else I will have my baby BY June 16th!! So kinda have a plan and that makes me feel much better. I have been having contractions since my apt though, so fingers crossed Im one of those who goes into labor shortly after a good sweep On a side note, my son was born the 16 of aug...so would be a easy bday to remember lol Also I havent gained any weight in the last three weeks!! YAY so in total Ive only gained 20 pounds. I think Im going really well


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee:


----------



## mummylove

gud look mommy hope shes here soon


----------



## 05mummy07

Hi everyone, not been on as no internet at home until next week, thats been a month of messing me around now!

Hope you're all well, Mommy really hope she shows in the next few days!!
Everyone's bumps/pics are amazing :)

Got baby's HB on doppler last night and this morning, beating away at 170bpm! Been having lots of girly dreams, and lost 8lbs in 2 weeks through eating healthier :) I'm stoked! Got my 13 week scan on the 21st June, I can't wait!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

hey mummy :hi: welcome back.yey about scan mines on 28th June :)


----------



## mummylove

05mummy07 said:


> Hi everyone, not been on as no internet at home until next week, thats been a month of messing me around now!
> 
> Hope you're all well, Mommy really hope she shows in the next few days!!
> Everyone's bumps/pics are amazing :)
> 
> Got baby's HB on doppler last night and this morning, beating away at 170bpm! Been having lots of girly dreams, and lost 8lbs in 2 weeks through eating healthier :) I'm stoked! Got my 13 week scan on the 21st June, I can't wait!!


Not long to go hun :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

In hospital. 9cm will have a baby soon. Almost didn't get my epi she is moving fast


----------



## mummylove

She didnt want to wait lol. Im so happy for u hunny. Least ur LO isnt stealing my bday tomorrow lol


----------



## carterclan02

Yay!!! Amanda Im so happy!!!


----------



## Mal

Yay amelia is almost here!!! Or is here already cannot wait for pics :)


----------



## Megg33k

Excited for you Amanda! Woohoo!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee: i want see pics of baba :fool: x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Amelia Anne born at 9:01am, weighing in at 6lb 12oz, 19 1/4 inches. I will get some photos up soon as I can :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee:


----------



## mummylove

mommyof2peas said:


> Amelia Anne born at 9:01am, weighing in at 6lb 12oz, 19 1/4 inches. I will get some photos up soon as I can :)

Congrats hunny


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh My Amanda congratulations hunny!!!!

I cant believe how far along you all are! & I can't believe i am acctually here! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

ZOIE!!! :yipee: CONGRATS!!!!!! :wohoo:

CONGRATS, Amanda! Can't wait to see her! :cloud9:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks Megg! 

for those ladies that i have on facebook please dont say anything on there for the time being :) Thankies xxxx


----------



## lilmackate

Congratulations Amanda! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## lilmackate

Zoe what wonderful news! Congratulations!


----------



## RNmommy

mommyof2peas said:


> Amelia Anne born at 9:01am, weighing in at 6lb 12oz, 19 1/4 inches. I will get some photos up soon as I can :)

YAY!!!!!! CONGRATS HUN!!!!!! Can't wait to see the pics!!!!
(I guess that sweep did you some good....LOL)


----------



## mommyof2peas

pictures here :) https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.222006164485842.63097.100000293811650&l=4aff47f9c8


----------



## braijackava

Congrats Amanda!


----------



## Mal

awww she is sooo cute


----------



## Mal

awww she is so cute and love the hair


----------



## babyhopes2010

gorgeous!!!


----------



## mummylove

Amanada she is stunning


----------



## mummylove

Well im waiting to hear to see if i can get a private gender scan at my local hospital or close to. Hopefully will know if i av it for that date in the next few days. My OH is gonna kill me lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

18 weeeks :wohoo:


----------



## mummylove

Going quick hun


----------



## Mal

I can't believe I'm 30 wks :)


----------



## lilmackate

Ok so hubby told me he couldn't go to the us on wednesday...he couldn't get off work...so we went for a private scan today.....and........
It's a girl!yay! Her name is Trinity Grace! :) I willpost a picture in a bit! If you are on my facebook please keep this hush hush we aren't announcing this to family till later.
 



Attached Files:







2011-06-09 23.02.44.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwww brill :) congrats we are still not finding out :)


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Yay Kate! I told you it was a girl from your last ultrasound! We're keeping our little girl secret from everyone aswell :happydance: Soo happy for you xxx


----------



## mummylove

Aww lovely Kate


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aww So happy for you Katie!! :D


----------



## lilmackate

I'm so happy right now! I will eventually tell everyone I just haven't yet probably wednesday :) I'm buying pink today!


----------



## carterclan02

Pink Pink Pink!!! I love Pink!!! Katie I know you are going to have so much fun buying pink!! I know i do!!! congrats darlin!!!


----------



## carterclan02

I had a fantastic doc appointment today!! I only gained 3 pounds which for me is fantasic and my blood sugar is being well maintained by diet which is awesome news!!! My blood was good and best of all baby is locked and loaded..(well at least i hope so)..I was so worried she wouldn't turn but she did!!! but still in my head i fear thinking well if she turned head down since last appointment she could very well turn again lol...I need to learn to relax a bit huh? hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## mummylove

Well my early gender scan as gone down the dumps. I didnt relize they was in newport which is 3 hours away and it was cheapest I could find i just cant afford the £80 for other places. Ill just av to wait till 20 week scan


----------



## lilmackate

I'm so sorry mummy!! :( I hope you get something figured out waiting really sucks!! :( :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: its alll quiet in here :wacko:


----------



## mummylove

lilmackate said:


> I'm so sorry mummy!! :( I hope you get something figured out waiting really sucks!! :( :hugs:

Just not gonna think about it then hopefully it will come round quicker


----------



## mommyof2peas

We are doing pretty well. At the doc apt for her on friday she had already lost 8% of her birth weight They can only lose up to 10% before you have to start FF. We had another apt and she had gained 5oz in 2 days so looks like she wont have to go to FFing. 

I was using a nipple shield so trying to get her off that now and Seems to be ok so far. So we will see. She seems to be doing ok with BFing and that makes me happy since Ive always had LOTS of milk and it feels so much better to be empty LOL She is sleeping ALOT as well. That doesnt bother me too much, except when Im trying to wake her up for eating.

My tail bone and back are still killing me. I went to ask for my doc to rewrite my prescription but he wasnt there. And the freaking nurse made me feel like a pill popper , asking questions like "you've already gone through the 20 you had?" Umm yeah I was told to take 1-2 every 4-6 hours....its been 3 days!! And your still having pain?? Umm If I wasnt I wouldnt be asking for more meds.....So now Ive got to make ANOTHER trip to see the doc tomorrow. third trip to the doc office in 4 days. They think I just bruised the heck out of my back and tail bone and maybe thats all it did. But It freaking hurts to the point I have issues walking at times. 

So other then me having a bit of "normal" pain. Everything is fantastic. Amelia is beautiful and happy, and family is so happy she is here. My DH is home until wensday so that has helped ALOT to recover. Not looking forward to trying to do all the normal mommy stuff by myself LOL and my daughter went back to school today and was pretty happy she didnt have to "help" anymore lol Ive been calling Amelia bug...because she is my little June bug 


sorry i havent posted...been resting loads and waiting for you all to start having babies lol then we can make a new thread gallery O' babies LOL


----------



## Mal

haha yay gallery of babies that will be fun


----------



## mummylove

Glad u both and family are doing well hun


----------



## Mal

oka does anyone ever get to the point in pregnancy where you just feel off? past few days I have just felt really off and just not with the world. Baby is moving and active but I personal feel off... I dont maybe I am thinking to hard on it 


and is it normal to loose weight in 3rd tri? I have GD and since we found out I have had it I have lost 3 pounds. Im eating better but of course I slack here and there. I just did not expect to loose weight. 

and is it normal for them to wait till 37wks to do a growth scan? the nurse practionor said as long as I dont get put on medicine they wont scan me till then. i just thought I would get scanned sooner to check babys size:( 


Sorry for all the questions today


----------



## lilmackate

My doctors office only scans at 20 weeks.... :( boo! but as for weight loss I am sure it's ok if you are eating healthier you'd be surprised how a little goes a long way!! If baby is active and she is still growing at your appointments (you know the uterous check) then I wouldn't be too concerned. xoxoxoxo
PS I have my scan tomorrow please please please pray that its still a girl LOL!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Back from the doctors and looks like I broke my tail bone due to Amelia trying to be born sunny side up...its a sad day for my butt!! But more meds later and some rest I hope to be tip top again :D


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww poorly bum :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

yeah i got mad at my dh for saing it but.....i totally broke my butt lol


----------



## lilmackate

ouch AMANDA!! Oh my!!! How long will that take to heal?


----------



## mommyof2peas

well should stop hurting in a week or so...its kinda like breaking a toe. Not a whole lot we can do about it


----------



## Mal

ouchie


----------



## mummylove

Does it hurt to sit down lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

id rather break my toe then my butt :haha: ouchy :( :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

yes hurts to sit a lot. cant sit on the floor or anything hard at all. even in brd if i sit too long it kills me. 
i would rather break my toe too!!!


----------



## mummylove

Hope ur bum gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## mummylove

My bump at 15 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







bump 15 weeks.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mal

oka I am at my wits end. 


I dont work, so I am stuck at home ALL the time. I dont have a phone because my phone is off and I dont have a car. So that pretty much leaves me STUCK at home. 

Oh works and will go play pool or whatever. I rarely get to do things with my friends. Well today this girl at his work is having a party at the lake and he was invited and I was like I wanna go but do I really wanna be around all these girls in bikinis while being pregnant. But I wanted to go, so today we wake up and he is up already and I ask him what time we are going to the lake and he said I thought you werent going. I was like I never said I wasnt going. So turns into an arguement about what I said and didnt say. How I am apparently up is ass all the time... which I dont mean to be but hell I am stuck alone everyday with no one to talk to but my pets. SO of course arguement escaladed and I said I was gonna leave and pack up all of my stuff and of course he didnt care called me a bitch and said if he wanted a bitch he could go out and find another one. Then tries to say you know I love you but i wanna do soimething without you. 

he also tells me its not like you can do something around the house Like seriously I have 3 loads of laundry that i have NO place to put literally cause he has this shelf full of shit and wont clean it off and I told him if I ended up having to do it thiings would get thrown away. 


I am so over this, I have been debating leaving for a while but its hard because I have one friend who offered to let me stay with her. But I dont have a job I dont have a car. ugh 


and 2 days ago i guess he thought I was asleep and I caught him watching porn as if I am not gonna notice that the SUPER loud tv got turned down really low. Then he tried to deny it ummm hello I caught you dumb ass then he said he was sorry and he was embarrassed. 


I dont know what to, im trying to not be a hormonol pregnant pyscho but I dont know what to do. I can't stop crying and there is like really no food in the house and he left me to go to a stupid lake party ughhhh


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey girls
Im sad to say that i am leaving you :( I passed some hugh clots lastnight after bleeding and my scan today comfirmed i have lost my baby :cry:

I hope to see you soon girls


----------



## Mal

aww I am sorry zoiex


----------



## carterclan02

Im so sorry to hear that zoie

Mal...girl where do i start..I was married before and was pregnant with my first child..I also was left at home nine times out of ten and never and i mean never had food in the house a way to get places or friends to rely on..I was so certain that when i had the baby that he would change and stay home and be a good father..but once the baby came he was worse off than before..It didn't take me long to realize that this wasn't the way i planned my life to be and I left..I divorced him and still to this day he has nothing to do with his child..i even went back a time or two beecause he loved me and needed me and wanted his daughter in his life..but very quickly things were back to how they used to be and i just couldn't be bothered anymored..but leaving the last time i left i discovered that i was pregnant yet again.. talk about scary..I was gonna be alone going through 9 long months of pregnancy..but i was determined..Then i met the love of my life and he has been home and been there for me every single day..he don't care about anything but his family..the moral to my story is this..you have to follow your heart girl and not settle for anything less than you or your lil ones deserves..if he wants to be doing things without you well in my opinion this goes to show you that his life would be just fine without you in it..and that just isn't the way it should be..


----------



## mummylove

Mal said:


> oka I am at my wits end.
> 
> 
> I dont work, so I am stuck at home ALL the time. I dont have a phone because my phone is off and I dont have a car. So that pretty much leaves me STUCK at home.
> 
> Oh works and will go play pool or whatever. I rarely get to do things with my friends. Well today this girl at his work is having a party at the lake and he was invited and I was like I wanna go but do I really wanna be around all these girls in bikinis while being pregnant. But I wanted to go, so today we wake up and he is up already and I ask him what time we are going to the lake and he said I thought you werent going. I was like I never said I wasnt going. So turns into an arguement about what I said and didnt say. How I am apparently up is ass all the time... which I dont mean to be but hell I am stuck alone everyday with no one to talk to but my pets. SO of course arguement escaladed and I said I was gonna leave and pack up all of my stuff and of course he didnt care called me a bitch and said if he wanted a bitch he could go out and find another one. Then tries to say you know I love you but i wanna do soimething without you.
> 
> he also tells me its not like you can do something around the house Like seriously I have 3 loads of laundry that i have NO place to put literally cause he has this shelf full of shit and wont clean it off and I told him if I ended up having to do it thiings would get thrown away.
> 
> 
> I am so over this, I have been debating leaving for a while but its hard because I have one friend who offered to let me stay with her. But I dont have a job I dont have a car. ugh
> 
> 
> and 2 days ago i guess he thought I was asleep and I caught him watching porn as if I am not gonna notice that the SUPER loud tv got turned down really low. Then he tried to deny it ummm hello I caught you dumb ass then he said he was sorry and he was embarrassed.
> 
> 
> I dont know what to, im trying to not be a hormonol pregnant pyscho but I dont know what to do. I can't stop crying and there is like really no food in the house and he left me to go to a stupid lake party ughhhh

I know how u feel hun. I dont want so always stuck in I cant drive as i am registered visually impaired. I am away from my friends as i moved a few years ago to be with OH. I get so bored but OH dont understand like he goes work but he doesnt always work alday and he goes to play bowls twice a week and sometimes still goes out on other days. I never go out dont really av any friends up here. If it wasnt for my daughter id be lost


----------



## mummylove

omg zoie i am so sorry hunny sending u loads of :hugs:


----------



## Mal

this is one time I am glad I am not married, i just want to run away and not come back. I mean I love him I really do but it seems like things have changed since I got pregnant. He takes care of me and most of the time gives me what i want if he can. But the whole going to the lake and not helping me clean some things is getting harrd
When I have days I dont feel good I dont do anything, I get lectured about it. i dont know what to do honestly. I already told him I didnt want to get married and he doesnt understand. Im just not ready to make that commitment, I been married before and I dont want to rush into that and he is like well we sure rushed into making a baby. which of course hurts cause he just doesnt understand. what I am going through


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'm so sorry Zoie :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## lilmackate

Zoie I am so very sorry sweetie... :( :hugs:

My update is in my journal.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Zoie, I'm so, so sorry honey. I sure hope you heal quickly and can come back and join us again soon! :hugs:

Mal sweets, Im with mari. When I was 21 I got pregnant with my daughter and her dad was the same way. I remember him taking me to the hospital for preterm labor...they gave me a shot that made me loopy...He left the same night to go hang out with friends! because the way he figured it, I was just going to be sleeping anyhow. Forget the fact that he had the only car, and you never knew if I would go into labor or not. He was like that all the time. I dont believe that mean can just "hang out" before the baby gets here. If they are going to act like that with the mother of their child, they will do the same thing when they baby gets here. At that point it will change to " I just need a break". I know you've been going through this a while now. And it doesnt seem to be getting better. I think If you have the support, then do what you need to do to make things better for you and you LO. :hugs: I really hope it gets better honey. no, you know what..It does get better love.


----------



## Mal

well the lake party got moved to a hotel with an indoor pool.... im sorry but I dont like that... your at a birthday party for a girl you work with and you guys are at a hotel hmm.. UGH


----------



## Mal

i dont care how many guys are there... your at a hotel with girls and your drinking and stuff... UGHHHHH i enver had this problem when I was not pregnant. grrrrrr


----------



## mommyof2peas

It isnt you mal....or the baby. He is being a spaz. plus if its nice out...there is no reason y\the should be at a hotel. Im with you...I dont like it...plus the fact that he did want to take you..


----------



## Mal

well its not nice right now its storming but still. im frustrated cause Im stuck at home and he expecting me to clean and Im like oka you get to go out and have ufn and I get to stay home and clean YAY ME


----------



## mommyof2peas

yeah I dont think i would clean a thing..in fact I would be doing my best to get out of the house and visit or something


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so, so sorry, Zoie! :hugs:


----------



## mummylove

What is it with men lately?

Good luck megg for tomorrow


----------



## mummylove

Is this thread dead now?


----------



## lilmackate

No not dead it's just been awful these last few days. :( 

Well ladies what a crazy horrible last 24 hours we've had... My husband was unexpectedly terminated yesterday... we are completely rocked by it. So we are in a state of shock especially since the reasons were bogus! Anyway no boring detail only that we are now left with nothing no insurance and no money..... We have little mouths to feed and I am feeling so overwhelmed.... Ohio has one of the highest unemployment rates so jobs are hard to come by... completely shell shocked I am praying so hard that this is just a door opened that we can soon close. Please pray for our family this transition will be hard I am wanting to shield the boys from this as much as possible they don't need to see mommy and daddy crying..... I do have faith though surly something will come along.
Rant over ladies now let me put my smile back on.


----------



## mummylove

I saw on ur facebook hun sorry to here about ur hubbys


----------



## lilmackate

Thanks sweetie... really sucks.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thats terrible Kate, I hope your Hubby finds something better! and soon xxxx


----------



## mummylove

lilmackate said:


> Thanks sweetie... really sucks.

I do really hope he finds another job soon :hug:


----------



## Mal

i hope this thread is not dead :( i just not been feeling well and not sure if its cause im getting closer and just not feeling up to anything or if I just am blah lol i dont know 


random babble ^^^^ haha


----------



## mommyof2peas

Nope not dead.Ive just been so busy and in pain that Havent really felt like blogging:) But Ive been reading. 

So Amelia and I have pretty much been able to nurse all day without the nipple shield :D I still dont know if she is really eating enough to gain the weight that she needs but FX everything is ok. She seems to be anyhow. This morning I had so much milk I had to pump before I could feed her since she is still trying to latch properly. Then once I had pumped she all the sudden decided she was starving. So I had to break out the bottle so that she could eat a couple oz that I had just pumped. She can be such a stinker sometimes lol I also noticed she had some yellow goo in her left eye :( It was all crusty this morning and goo-y. Im not sure if it is a clogged tear duct or pink eye..looking online they look pretty similar. Im going to try warm wash cloth and and...I know this sounds silly but....breast milk. I've read that this stuff will clear up ALOT of baby ailments. including a blocked tear duct. So we are going to give it a shot. 


Anyone know what has become of 10? I miss her, and we havent heard from her in a long while. I sure hope she is ok


Also Ive made my parenting journal if you all wanna peek and stalk me there :) Not that Im leaving here...just saying


----------



## Megg33k

Oh goodness, Katie! :hugs:

Its not dead... I'm just in excruciating pain from my egg retrieval. Misery doesn't begin to describe it. But, we got 9 eggs. I'll know how many fertilized in the morning.


----------



## babyhopes2010

yey for lts of eggies!!!

sorry to here about the job loss kate :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

meg that is fantastic! I just know your magic word this time around is charmed :D 

Katie...wow honey...they would be scary. But You'll be ok. I know it seems scary but I know your strong enough to make it through this. Like you said when one door closes another opens


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure some of you saw on FB... But for anyone who hasn't: 9 eggs retrieved, 8 mature, 6 fertilized! 6 embies growing!!! Tentatively scheduled for transfer at 2:15 Monday, but might get pushed to a 5 day transfer on Wednesday instead!!! :happydance:


----------



## mummylove

hello ladies well im visiting family we r off bowling tonight so lookng forward to that


----------



## mommyof2peas

I love bowling ;) have fun


----------



## Mal

blwing sounds like FUN FUN :) 

congrats megg that is awesome


----------



## carterclan02

Oh Katie!!! I am so sorry girlie!!! I will certainly keep you and your family in my prayers!!!Megg that is awesome Im so excited for you~~~

Amanda i have a cousin who swears by bm..she still uses it for boo boos and all kinds of things.. She also long term breastfeeds..Im talking like till the age of 6 and 7 for the most part and lets them decide when they want to stop it..not for me personally but to each there own i assume!!! lol


----------



## carterclan02

Mal i noticed that we both have gd i was wanting to ask you how do you control yours so far 
I was told to just stay away from added sugar and sugar products like cookies candy sweet tea soda and ect...I went back to doc last week and my blood was retested and although still a bit higher than what it should be my doc felt that diet would be enough for the moment..so are you on just diet or pills or insulan and what all are doing to control it?


----------



## Mal

ugh I had a WHOLE thing that I wrote and posted then BnB messed up 


I have been managing oka, I am not on meds. They gave me a meal plan to go by that basically says how much I should eat. They want me to eat a certain amount of carbs and no sugar of course.

I have just been watching my carbs and eating my allowed amount number have been good. and where they are supposed to be. slacked a little yesterday since it was nephews BDAY but i needed a little binge. Im doing better then I thought I would. expect for the snacking they want me to snack at a certain time between meals and well I am not a snacker. I have lost 3 lbs but have not been weighed since I lost 3 lbs so Im sure I gained it back since baby is growing faster now. 

I have not drank alot of soda been drinking ALOT of water but i was craving soda so bad today... its been hard but I am doing okay. 


Kinda worried about growth scan cause they said they wont do one till 37 wks.... which kinda bothered me cause last one was at 24wks. she said they wont do scans more unless I get put on medicine. I have alot of people telling me I dont look 8 months pregnant but I sure do feel it lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

For those not stalking my parenting journal yet.....(you know who you are!! LOL )
Amelia's new suit 

https://www.gymboree.com/shop/dept_...1308457016151&productSizeSelected=0&fit_type=


----------



## babyhopes2010

19+3 Bump pic
#
i think it shrunk since last week tho lol
https://img64.imageshack.us/img64/9571/191td.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## carterclan02

I have the hardest time with soda mal..I haven't cut it out completely I drink one canned soda a day and usually first thing in the morning..blood sugar is usually high at first check but settles down after a while..I have to take it at home and then he takes it at every visit..at 30 weeks Aleeya weighed 4lbs..so im sure she is gonna be a hoss lol..My doctor told me that if she seems to be doing well I can keep her in my room for a bit but not the usual lenght of time that new parents are given tho.. That they would have to run her blood to check her sugars to make sure they are not low..I pray they are not...


----------



## carterclan02

oh Amanda that is adorable!!! very very cute i love it


----------



## mummylove

I am so tired just got home after seeing my family for a few days its a long drive lol


----------



## Mal

she is a big girl at 10wks. wow I really wanna know how big my girl is its frustrating. Im sure i will see a different NP friday so imma ask again about it its for my peace of mind.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Mallory
Well I am in hospital came n for reduce fetal movement and baby is fine buut I'm having contractions and my cervix is 50% effaced so I got a nice shot and I am being monitored


From mal on FB....sure hope everything turns out ok


----------



## Megg33k

Sending her love and strength!


----------



## Mal

Hey guys well I am out of the hospital. I went in for reduced fetal movement and they monitored me for about an hours had about 2 or 3 braxton hicks. Nurse came in and asked me if I felt contractions and I told her about the BH and she said well your having real contractions and I was having them every 2-6 minutes. So she checked my cervix and I am 50 effaced. So she went to dr and I got a nice Shot to stop contractions. 

Hour late she came in and contractions had stopped. Soo i am on rest now. Wasnt really doing much before but kinnda wonder if sex kinda induced this but its been like 3 or 4 days. But who knows. SO I cant do anything that will cause preterm labor. I have to now watch for contractions but kinda worried cause if I was having that many every few minutes and didnt feel how can I monitor that? lol anyways I am glad I went in cause who knows what might have happened if I had not gone and just waited till my appt on friday and NOW my lily bug is MOVING alot so guys those contractions were getting to her to.


----------



## mummylove

I hope ur DH will start helping u now hun try and get sum rest


----------



## lilmackate

Mal I did that with cayden right at 32 weeks shot and all. Did they give you pills to take at home? Anyway just rest up sex probably didn't cause it but now you can't :( sorry. Cayden ended up coming at 38 weeks healthy as can be :) painless contractions (bh) are fine until they happen back to back... They eventually do make changes in the cervix usually though it takes forever I was 2 and 80% for weeks and bh can quickly turn into "real" contractions. anyway if you feel a little uncomfortable touch your belly if its hard its a contraction and count what you have in an hour. Don't ever hesitate to go back to l and d it could mean the difference of a premmie or term babe. Praying for you!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Sorry I wasnt still up when you got home mal! I was up until midnight. But with a new baby I had to go to sleep or risk no sleep at all! as is I think I only managed 3 hours last night...and it wasnt three hours straight.

I am so glad you asked me about baby movement and even more glad you decided to go get checked!! Like I said, at the least its two hours out of your life...at the most you could be saving your baby! It's always worth it :) <3


----------



## Mal

ya thank you I am glad I listened. I had a nice huge chunk of discharge this morning that was brown and called dr and they said that was normal. But it was a BIG glob like a tablespoon sitting in the toilet and a bunch on the toilet paper. 


At 11 I started having contractions again. I had 4 within 15 minutes and a total of 8 in one hour. I am drinking water and have my legs raised now and since 12 I have only had 3. I am not gonna wait much longer if they dont stop and just call the dr.


----------



## Mal

well went to the dr yesterday and cervix was closed, ultrasound was good ALOT of fluid around baby and baby was fine, got a NST and nothing not a single contraction. I was like figures!! 


Anyways us tech did say that baby girl has ALOT of hair on her head LOL yAY


----------



## mummylove

Here is my 16 week bump
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 05mummy07

Hi girls.
Kate sorry to hear about your husband, I really hope things begin to look up for you soon hun.
Clare your bump looks fab!!!
Megg that is absolutely brilliant about the embies!!! Got everything crossed for you and those little beauties! :hugs:

everyone else I hope you're all okay!!

I had my 13 week scan yest, baby is matching dates perfectly and due on 26th Dec :)
got three pics, sorry about the size, anyone see a nub!? I'm guessing a girly! (more hoping lol)

https://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp149/starxmaterial_x/scan2.jpg
https://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp149/starxmaterial_x/scan1.jpg
https://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp149/starxmaterial_x/scan3.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww congrats on the erfect scan,im no good at nub guesses as we are staying team \:yellow:


----------



## Megg33k

I've never been able to do nub stuff... Gorgeous pics though!


----------



## mommyof2peas

If What Im looking at is the nub, Im going with girl :)


----------



## carterclan02

its offical im over being pregnant...I can't sleep im miserable and my pelvic hurts..at times i feel like its falling out!!! ugh sorry rant over..

megg fx for you dear
Katie i hope things are starting to look up for you
awe i bite at nub guesses..
cute bump!!!

Hope all is well!!!


----------



## mummylove

U are nearly there hun not long to go now :)


----------



## Megg33k

carterclan02 said:


> its offical im over being pregnant...I can't sleep im miserable and my pelvic hurts..at times i feel like its falling out!!! ugh sorry rant over..
> 
> megg fx for you dear
> Katie i hope things are starting to look up for you
> awe i bite at nub guesses..
> cute bump!!!
> 
> Hope all is well!!!

I'll make you a deal... You can be done soon, and I'll take over for you! :rofl:


----------



## Mal

Carter I know exactly how you feel trust me all these wanna be contractions are annoying me. 


Im just as ready as you but I gotta cook a little longer lol.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i poorly :sick::argh: :cry:


----------



## Mal

awww hope you feel better :(


----------



## Sweet_Alida

That's a GREAT due date! That's my Birthday!! 



05mummy07 said:


> Hi girls.
> Kate sorry to hear about your husband, I really hope things begin to look up for you soon hun.
> Clare your bump looks fab!!!
> Megg that is absolutely brilliant about the embies!!! Got everything crossed for you and those little beauties! :hugs:
> 
> everyone else I hope you're all okay!!
> 
> I had my 13 week scan yest, baby is matching dates perfectly and due on 26th Dec :)
> got three pics, sorry about the size, anyone see a nub!? I'm guessing a girly! (more hoping lol)
> 
> https://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp149/starxmaterial_x/scan2.jpg
> https://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp149/starxmaterial_x/scan1.jpg
> https://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp149/starxmaterial_x/scan3.jpg


----------



## carterclan02

deleted


----------



## Mal

Hope everyone is doing well today. Today is my babyshower and I am super excited and cannot wait to see everyone and honestly was surprised at how many people are actually coming of course wont count on it till they actually get there. But still!!! 




on another note my OH has been wokring a job he hates and that is in the kitchen at a restraunt and hates. So I have been pushing to go to school for welding becaue that si what he wants to do. About a week ago or so my friends suggested he get a job with her OH who works for the railroad welding. So he called and they didnt have anything open but said if something happened with a certain laborer he would call. WELL right in the middle of my dr appt yesterday my friend called and said does he want that job and I said ya. SO OH called and apparently the laborer never showed up that morning and withing 2 hours he had a job, had to pack a bag for 2 weeks and was in a work truck driving with ym friends OH to Pennsylvania(10hrs away) to start his new job. 


I am soe excited for him becaue this is really really good money for us, but MAN was it hard to go to sleep last night I was up till 4 am ugh and then ebcause I am excited about the baby shower I woke up at 10 lol So I am all alone for about a week in a half. We had to trade vehicles because I cant drive his truck(stick shift) and so I have his moms car incase of an emergency. 


and just to add to it thursday night we had REALLLLLy bad storms so we were up till 4am and I was cleaning and as soon as I got home friday I was so tired but what do I do I start cleaning and that is not like me... maybe the nesting is finally kicking in lol.



OH boy been an overwhelming week. How is everyone else doing right now??


----------



## carterclan02

Mal that is what my husband does or use to lol maybe still does from time to time now and he loves welding..He is now a supervisor and don't do as much as i sometimes think he would like but he loves his job and that helps alot..
let us know how your baby shower goes..I am not having one..

afm I am waiting for my ac1 or a1c or whatever that is test to comeback..It tests my sugar levels for the last 3 months to determine if i need to go on meds or not..my doc said prob not but wants to make certain..i have been told baby is dropped but i don't know i do know that i have alot of pressure down in the girlie area and my pubic bone hurts so bad its hard to lay or even put on my undies or pants lol.. sleep is almost impossiable nowadays..July the 7th is my last apointment before I start weekly..I will be getting checked at this next apointment and he said with me having so many before that he wouldn't be surprised to find that i have already started to dilate but that don't mean anything he said..We talked about the birth and excessive bleeding which he says he expects from me but that isn't for me to worry about it is for him to deal with..I know i will just be glad when its all over with..


----------



## Mal

Your so close CC so close..... I feel like lily;s head is in my crotch and the past 2 days I have had the more HORRIBLE pain in my tailbone, hips and lower back. it hurts really bad right now ugh! 


Babyshower went alot better then I expected seeing as how it was a very last minute baby shower but I was so happy and so just excited for everything and I hate that it is over already :( sad that the OH missed it.

Here are a few pics 

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/Lillian/karsain675.jpg

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/Lillian/karsain676.jpg

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/Lillian/karsain677.jpg

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/Lillian/karsain679.jpg

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/Lillian/karsain692.jpg

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/Lillian/lilyshwoer.jpg


----------



## mommyof2peas

again mal I am so happy for you!! Look at that haul!


----------



## Mal

i know its SOOO much stuff lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

Amelias suit! and angry face lol
 



Attached Files:







suit1.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 5









img_0538.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mal

So cute^^^^


----------



## carterclan02

Amanda she is so precious!!!!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Mal you got a lot of stuff! Looked like a fun time! Great Stuff! I'm Jealous!

Mommy2peas your baby girl is adoreable!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## mummylove

aww amanda she is getting cuter all the time


----------



## Mal

Sweet_Alida said:


> Mal you got a lot of stuff! Looked like a fun time! Great Stuff! I'm Jealous!
> 
> Mommy2peas your baby girl is adoreable!!!! Congrats!!!



ya I did, and I was NOT expecting all that stuff. But I guess since I already had the "big" things everyone just got lots and lots of little things! I have 3 bathtubs lol. Im keeping 2 of them cause one will work really well why she is a newborn and the other will work when she is a little bigger. 

Thank goodness for gift receipts so taking the extra bath back and getting something I wanted that I did not get. I think its called a grooming kit lol its got a brush a come, nail clippers, a nose sucker bubble thingy. and some other things. I def do not need anymore clothes lol


----------



## BabyDeacon

I brought a dress from mothercare today,,,, feel rather preg in it heres my bump @ 23+4! :baby:
 



Attached Files:







23+4bump.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mal

pretty dress. 


So lily has got the hiccup and I can feel them in my butt area(down there) lol and I have never felt them that low... and I have been having bad tailbone pain wonder if she has moved down


----------



## mommyof2peas

beautiful dress! I dont envy you having to be that pregnant all through summer though you poor thing :(


----------



## carterclan02

Love the dress!!!

Mal you know i was thinking the same thing about Aleeya like at night rolling over in bed hurts so much on my pubic bone...sometimes walking i feel so much pressure down there and also at times it feels like she is clawing her way out!!! idk i get checked on the 7th so we will see where we stand


----------



## Mal

ya I have an appt on the 8th but its just "how are you feeling" appt lol. I am so ready for another scan ugh was told I wont get another one till 36 weeks


----------



## mummylove

Mal didnt know u was calling ur daughter Lily. If we was aving a girl was gonna call her Lilly lol i think it goes with summer :)


----------



## mummylove

https://www.babyandbump.com/toddler-pre-school/656234-just-wanted-share.html

Just thought id share this with u ladies


----------



## Mal

Well her full name is Lillian Grace but been calling her my Lily bug here lately


----------



## babyhopes2010

heres the crib i got only £30! just have to find a new matress :)
https://img848.imageshack.us/img848/1949/kgrhqjh4e3onzgdsqbn96wr.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mal

meant to update that I may go to ER later if she doesnt start moving more. Her movements are not very normal today and kinda weird felt no kicks just a few small rolls but nothing that she normally does. and i have been super nauseous and having a headache. Been drinking water and just dont feel my best today


----------



## mummylove

Mal said:


> Well her full name is Lillian Grace but been calling her my Lily bug here lately


Aww thats a cute name


----------



## babyhopes2010

if girl we will name Eve Nevaeh :)


----------



## Mal

aw babyhopes that is adorable!


----------



## babyhopes2010

nevaeh ( is heaven spelt backwards :) )


----------



## Mal

that is pretty 



Well I am waiting on my friend and we are heading to the hospital. I am to worried that she has not moved and I know they go through sleeping/growing spells. BUT I feel so sick and just feel off and wanna make sure she is okay


----------



## mummylove

Best to be safe mal hope everything is ok


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Good luck Mal! Hope Lily Bug is alright!

Clare, where did you get that crib?! I want it! :haha: xxx


----------



## Mal

and i havent had any tightings all day till about 30 minutes ago and now I am cramping :( and getting really tight ugh I hope Im not contracting :( i cant tell.


----------



## carterclan02

Mal i have been getting bad braxton hicks all day they suck butt..I either want the real deal or nothing at all lol...tmi but girl i got gas!!! lmbo!!! and my pubic bone hurts so bad getting up and down or rolling over is the pits..I don't know if im gonna make it another 5 whole weeks...Im hopeing the next full moon july 15 but will have to see..and that will be a special day for one of my besties too AMANDA LOL!!! 
I have been getting short lately patience aren't what they should be when i have 5 other children..seems like everything annoys me to my core!!! God please let me be nice tomorrow...lol my kids need a break from me gripping at everything..


----------



## Mal

everything was fine, baby was fine. They did say I was having contractions but not close enough to worry about.


----------



## babyhopes2010

ebay :haha:

off to my scan :argh:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Mari If you manage to have that little doll on my birthday I will be soooo excited! Im willing to share honest I am :D


----------



## babyhopes2010

an update in journal x


----------



## mummylove

Here is my 17 week bump
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mommyof2peas

your still pretty little :)


----------



## mummylove

I know i am worring a bit keep thinking baby aint growing


----------



## mommyof2peas

Aww honey, Im sure baby is growing just fine :D If little one is tucked up tight your belly wont grow as fast :D


----------



## Mal

that is a perfect bump pic. at 17 weeks i just looked fat lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

Heres baby,it wasnt very good pics cos i didnt drink enough water :(
https://img850.imageshack.us/img850/5973/dscn2006p.jpg

https://img88.imageshack.us/img88/5441/dscn2008i.jpg

https://img843.imageshack.us/img843/7577/dscn2007d.jpg

and here is fat bump :haha:
https://img35.imageshack.us/img35/1403/bumpdh.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mal

aww u can see the little baby belly in the scan pics


----------



## mummylove

mommyof2peas said:


> Aww honey, Im sure baby is growing just fine :D If little one is tucked up tight your belly wont grow as fast :D

When i check the HB on doppler u can tell baby as moved up cus its not low anymore baby is on right side just below belly button


----------



## Mal

well here are 2 bump pics I 33 weeks and 1 day. 

of course had to post my bump with my kitty in his favorite spot lol
 



Attached Files:







belly.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 6









33 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mummylove

aww lovely bump :)


----------



## Mal

So I am just not feeling it today, I woke up with a very painful cramp and it ended up being gas. But then had another period like cramp that felt like my entire bump was gonna explode. I just dont feel myself today, I feel blah and down in the dumps. 

My stomach feels like it is stretched to the max and that I have done a thousand and one situps(its sore) Trying to take it easy today. As some of my BH are starting to hurt. But its nothing consitant so I am not to worried about it. UGHHHHhhhhHh i feel like poo. 



Hows everyone else doing?? thread not as busy? anyone seen 10 lately? miss her wonderful long posts.


----------



## mummylove

Just try take it easy hun and not over do it


----------



## Mal

I have been in bed all day lol. Now i am back in the recliner and its just not suiting my fancy, I cannot get comfortable :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: Really dont want to go to work :cry: i want to stay at home and relax.
im not leaving work until im 35 weeks :shock: :(
On good note its Friday :yipee: im going to see my family this weekend havent seen them for few months.i think they may be shocked at m bump :haha:


----------



## Mal

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi: Really dont want to go to work :cry: i want to stay at home and relax.
> im not leaving work until im 35 weeks :shock: :(
> On good note its Friday :yipee: im going to see my family this weekend havent seen them for few months.i think they may be shocked at m bump :haha:



did you just wake up?? lol o hate this time zone thing lol its 230 am here and I have not gone to bed yet lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

Mal said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Really dont want to go to work :cry: i want to stay at home and relax.
> im not leaving work until im 35 weeks :shock: :(
> On good note its Friday :yipee: im going to see my family this weekend havent seen them for few months.i think they may be shocked at m bump :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> did you just wake up?? lol o hate this time zone thing lol its 230 am here and I have not gone to bed yet lolClick to expand...

its 0734am here :haha: off to work :(
babys still asleep,it must be so comfy in there im jealous :rofl:


----------



## Mal

awww im sorry you have to go to work

I need to go to bed eventually lol


----------



## carterclan02

Hey ladies how is everyone doing?


----------



## Mal

I am doing alrght glad im not the only one up late. Had one person tell me today say WOW you dropped and another person say WOW your so small... haha Braxton hicks been kicking in full force and had a few that hurt but nothing to worry about. but my body has hurt so bad past 2 days... yesterday it was NON stop moving from her. Today she is still moving alot but not like yesterday haha. 


I am tired but cant sleep but I guess that comes with being pregnant and ready to pop lol.. 


How are you doing


----------



## LunaBean

Knock knock,just popping in!


----------



## mummylove

I cant stop yawning today :(


----------



## Mal

i just woke up and its 130pm lol and I am still tired


----------



## mummylove

Wish I could sleep that late lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

me too!!! I dont get to sleep past 7 and Im up all night with Amelia lol Im getting good at surviving on no sleep:) 


Got some pictures in my journal :O)


----------



## mummylove

Ill av a look :)


----------



## Mal

well I cherish it now but I am sure I will wish for sleep when lily gets here lol


----------



## Mal

Where is eeryone hidinnnngg :)


----------



## lilmackate

I'm in my bed...hiding under the covers lol well the first part is true.


----------



## lilmackate

I thought v day was 24 weeks..... Why does my ticker say v day is now,23 weeks.... Did I miss something? not complaining though just curious.....


----------



## Mal

hmm who knows I thought it was 24weeks


----------



## lilmackate

Yea weird regardless though she better stay cooking until at last 36 weeks! :)


----------



## lilmackate

Least*


----------



## babyhopes2010

morning off to work :( only another 12 more weeks :)


----------



## mummylove

It is 24 weeks its like one of the sigs say ur in 2nd tri at 12 weeks lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

wow, when your not the one pregnant...everyone else who is pregnant seems to have time flying! It only seems like last week that you all said you were pregnant....and here you all are over half way there!! Enjoy it! As much as I hated being preggy the last half...I sure miss it lol

Miss Amelia is one month old today! :D


----------



## staceyj83

I'm not telling any family till I'm 14 weeks
 



Attached Files:







Img_00185.jpeg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mommyof2peas

Congrats!!! Exciting news!


Im confused though..maybe I missed it..I thought you wernt trying??


----------



## staceyj83

we have been working on thing and we were doing ntnp and we only dtd one time this cycle 2 days before i O'd


----------



## bbwardle

hi guys sorry its been a while ive had a few issues to work through xx how are you all doing.
Katie hun how r u xx
claire how r u sweet lovely pic xx
mal hows u xx
mommy how r u doin hun xx
anyone heard from 10 xx
well i have appointment monday with the fertility clinic so im hoping they are going to give me more answers love to u all girls


----------



## mommyof2peas

LOL Isnt that how it always works...when not trying, this is when you get your BFP. COngrats again!!!!


----------



## staceyj83

thank you i still can't believe it i keep looking at the test thinking the line is going to go away


----------



## mommyof2peas

bbwardle said:


> hi guys sorry its been a while ive had a few issues to work through xx how are you all doing.
> Katie hun how r u xx
> claire how r u sweet lovely pic xx
> mal hows u xx
> mommy how r u doin hun xx
> anyone heard from 10 xx
> well i have appointment monday with the fertility clinic so im hoping they are going to give me more answers love to u all girls

Hey hun:wave: Im good although tiered. Miss Amelia is a month old today and Im still breastfeeding on demand...so still havent gotten a good nights sleep LOL

No one has heard from 10...we all keep asking though. I sure hope she updates soon


----------



## bbwardle

cant believe it a month already xx
i will get back on here regularly just sorting myself out had a lot 2 deal wif lately xx





mommyof2peas said:


> bbwardle said:
> 
> 
> hi guys sorry its been a while ive had a few issues to work through xx how are you all doing.
> Katie hun how r u xx
> claire how r u sweet lovely pic xx
> mal hows u xx
> mommy how r u doin hun xx
> anyone heard from 10 xx
> well i have appointment monday with the fertility clinic so im hoping they are going to give me more answers love to u all girls
> 
> Hey hun:wave: Im good although tiered. Miss Amelia is a month old today and Im still breastfeeding on demand...so still havent gotten a good nights sleep LOL
> 
> No one has heard from 10...we all keep asking though. I sure hope she updates soonClick to expand...


----------



## bbwardle

im currently cd 46 soo not sure what goin on here grrr will b back on properly soon just havin a few issues that need sorting i kind of had a breakdown it nearly destroyed my marriage so been tryin 2 sort it hope ur all ok will b back real soon i promise 
i do have fertility clinic appointment on monday so im hoping that will bring me news that i want to hear xx


----------



## Mal

Im doing alright, having some serious cramps from the top of my bump down. Thought I had to poo and so i went and poo'd but had another cramp my bump is not really hard like it does with a BH but it gets hard. so I am watching them jjust incase.. as I got to go grocery shopping, and gotta buy a part to fix something on my car. Yes almmost 9 mmnths pregnant and working on a car lol.




..... oka getting a cramp as I write this and its only hurting and hard on my ride side... I do have headache and a backache


----------



## Mal

oka ya the pain that was just on the ride side rolled over to the whole belly :( ugh


----------



## mummylove

Stacy so happy for u :)


----------



## Mal

well I ended up going to the dr and glad I did. They did not give me a NST which Im surprised but turns out I have numerous issues UGH 2 weeks ago Iw as fine and now this. 


1. I have a bacteria infection which can cause your waters to break(oh boy) 

2. I have high blood pressure

3. I have swelling in my legs

4. Protein in my urine so now I get to do a 24 hr urine collection 

5. did blood work to check my liver and kidneys

6. had baby checked by US to make sure she is getting enough blood flow and oxygen(which she is thank god) 



So friday when I go pack i guess i will here more cause they are worried about hypertension fun times.


BUT they said I am measuring 33 weeks which is good seeing as how I have GD. and my total weight gain so far is only 11 lbs and she said that was good


----------



## carterclan02

Happy one month amelia!!!
congrats Stacy that is awesome news!!

Went to Doc today..My first weekly appointment..
for starters I gained 3 lbs most of which is all fluid from all the swelling...I had my first internal and am 70% thinned out and a fingertip dilated..Not as much as i had hoped but at least its something..
My A1c test came back at 5.6 which 6 is as high as they like to see it so my sugar is doing great on diet alone!! so happy about that...Also had the strep test but have to wait a week for results..and baby looked great on the moniter for the non stress test..I was up all night last night with contractions but they never got closer than 20 minutes apart..I am hot miserable and ready to have baby..been drinking rlt and it don't seem to be helping anything at all...
hope u are all doing well!!


----------



## carterclan02

oh Mal sounds like pre eclampisa..I got that so early with my first and is most common in your first..I was 5 and half months when i got this..spent 2 month in hospital before she was born at 32 weelks..depending on how bad it is you might have to deliever a bit early..I also had helpp syndrome with mine which is also common..but luckily was able to hold off till 32 weeks before liver and kidneys started to fail..I made a full recovery with in a few weeks...You should def rest as much as you can..and stay off your feet..high bp is not good for you or baby girl lily!!!


----------



## Mal

thanks carter. I really hope its just a fluke but I will know more friday at my dr appt. after I give them my 24hr peepee collection(ewww) 

Thank god for tenncare or I would be broke with all these dr appts. 



trying to not be stressed and relax having the OH outta town really sucks cause he is gone for 3 weeks this time.


----------



## carterclan02

Mal be sure to let us know what the doc says..im worried about you


----------



## Mal

i will update everyone tomorrow. crossing fingers they wont put in hospital to monitor BP but if they do I sure as heck gonna come home and get my laptop lol


----------



## mummylove

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## lilmackate

I hope mals ok....


----------



## mummylove

I think she is ive seen some statues on her facebook


----------



## Mal

Hey guys I am doing oka, ,my urine collection came back normal and my BP was normal but it was up yesterday but it may be now because i have a head cold ugh. I cant win lol. But excited Im almost 35 weeks cannot believe how fast its going.


----------



## mummylove

Not long to go now hun


----------



## Mal

i know I cant wait YAY me!!! but Carterclan is first


----------



## mommyof2peas

Well I tolg mari she is having that little girl on my birthday....so friday :D


----------



## Mal

hahaha im sure she is ready for that baby to come out lol. 

I been sick past few days with a head cold and BP has been up a little I called on call dr but he said it wasnt a big deal. Today it was 150/78 i just sat down in walmart for a little bit then took it again and it came down to 140/78. But i think its this head cold getting to me and the damn helacious heat


----------



## mummylove

Babies are gonna cum popping soon lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

:cry: im soooo fed up :(


----------



## mummylove

Whats up hun?


----------



## madiefrance

Hiya im madie im 16 going for a scan 2moro as i went midwife today and they said since i was last measured 3 weeks ago my baby girl has only grown 1cm, im 29 cm now is that small for how many weeks i am :/ realy worried, is it something i have done? she is moving around alot still but i have been under abit of stress threw my pregnancy :cry:

thanks for any replies :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm hiding out... I used to think I was just hanging out in here for a couple of months until I properly belonged... but that doesn't seem to be an option anymore. So, I don't expect I'll check in too much. Its sort of depressing given my new situation. Wanted to wish you all well though. I'll keep you all in my thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## staceyj83

not sure if anyone is waiting on my up date i had a doctors app. today and had a sono they couldn't find anything doc is thinking it's an Ectopic pregnancy again i go back in 2 days for them to recheck my hcg to see if it's going up like it should if not they are going to try to save my tube if they can't i'll be out of ttc for good i lost my left tube in 08 because of an ectopic and i'll never have the money for ivf


----------



## mummylove

It is still early hun most scans dont really pick anything up till 5/6 weeks


----------



## carterclan02

Went to doc today..till 70% effaced and almost a 1cm dialated..not quite but almost..I have been drinking this tea like crazy and its not doing a dang thing..Today I am gonna walk walk walk..Really would like to have this baby already as my husband is off work from surgery till the 28th it would be nice to have him home to help me out some and to get to spend time with his daughter..however he said he would deliver me at 39 weeks..and would not let me run over my due date but i don't want to be induced!!! ugh i just want her to come on already


----------



## mommyof2peas

Madie, Hey hun welcome! I wouldnt worry too much. The doctors will watch you and make sure everything is ok. At 32 weeks if they need to bring your LO early they can and after some time in the hospital everything should be just fine. Good luck!!!

Clare, are you ok hun? 

sam, :wave: hiya! hows summer?

Megg, I miss you! I understand why you dont wanna hang out here..I always have you on FB though :)

Mari, LOVE YA!! Get to walking! you only have a couple days left!!!! lol

Katie, Were are you honey! we miss you. 

10, I know you've been off for a long while. I sure hope everything is ok, and we miss you too! We miss you alot


AFM , nothing much going on here other then day to day stuff....Amelia is growing like a little bean. My sweet sweet little bug. I've updated pictures in my parenting journal. Please feel fee to stalk. Ive become obsessed with finding free stuff on line and coupons. Ive just started with the coupons so Ive no idea what Im doing...none...but I hope to get the hang of it :) Maybe Ill have mari help me out lol

We really need to get this thread picked back up..lol


----------



## Mal

Yay carter getting Close Im so jealous!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

OH DANG!!! Mal Im sorry!! How the heck did I forget to add you!!!

How you feeling love? Hows the BP doing?


----------



## Mal

Im doin alright just sick with a stupid head cold, and once I think I am getting better I wake up worse lol, Bp is alright i guess, its fine when Im home but if Im out in the heat or shopping ti goes up. So trying to stay home as much as possible. 

I have a growth scan tomorrow yay! so if Im not better with this cold Im asking for something


----------



## mummylove

mommyof2peas said:


> Madie, Hey hun welcome! I wouldnt worry too much. The doctors will watch you and make sure everything is ok. At 32 weeks if they need to bring your LO early they can and after some time in the hospital everything should be just fine. Good luck!!!
> 
> Clare, are you ok hun?
> 
> sam, :wave: hiya! hows summer?
> 
> Megg, I miss you! I understand why you dont wanna hang out here..I always have you on FB though :)
> 
> Mari, LOVE YA!! Get to walking! you only have a couple days left!!!! lol
> 
> Katie, Were are you honey! we miss you.
> 
> 10, I know you've been off for a long while. I sure hope everything is ok, and we miss you too! We miss you alot
> 
> 
> AFM , nothing much going on here other then day to day stuff....Amelia is growing like a little bean. My sweet sweet little bug. I've updated pictures in my parenting journal. Please feel fee to stalk. Ive become obsessed with finding free stuff on line and coupons. Ive just started with the coupons so Ive no idea what Im doing...none...but I hope to get the hang of it :) Maybe Ill have mari help me out lol
> 
> We really need to get this thread picked back up..lol

Hey :) She is good tar took her to baby group today and she loved it. How are u and LO?


----------



## mommyof2peas

We are doing well :) Amelia is already in size 1 diapers, and we had out second blow out :( all over the boppy. Its the same feeding pillow I had with william so I think it may be time for a new one lol

My birthday is tomorrow Ill be 31. Man I feel old!! LOL My DEAR DEAR DEAR hubby got me a pandora bracelet for my birthday!! Im so excited. He had been saving money to buy it. I thought we were too broke to do anything for my birthday...Didnt even expect a card. Was just going to stop by starbucks for a free coffee and call it good...But this is what I got :D cant wait to afford a bead or two :)
 



Attached Files:







img_0830.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummylove

aww that is so cute


----------



## staceyj83

betas for 16 dpo is.........2,378 got them redone today i have to call tomorrow afternoon hoping for them to be around 4,700 god is great grow baby grow


----------



## mommyof2peas

fx stacey


----------



## mommyof2peas

hey fb friends i posted a link on my wsall can you take a min to look and maybe help me out? thanks


----------



## staceyj83

thanks


----------



## babyhopes2010

great news stacey :yipee:


----------



## mummylove

staceyj83 said:


> betas for 16 dpo is.........2,378 got them redone today i have to call tomorrow afternoon hoping for them to be around 4,700 god is great grow baby grow


That is really gud. I very much doubt its ectopic cus i think numbers dont go above a 1000 if it is. glad u av gud numbers


----------



## carterclan02

yea stacy!!!

I want this baby out and i want it out now..I have anexity going on lol..Im impatient and ready to start this new journey with miss aleeya..I return to doc on wed..I pray that i don't have to be induced at 39 weeks and go naturally before hand!!! I just don't know what to do to help her along..I have danced walked rlt the only thing i haven't done is sex and well oh will not go there...:( i hate the waiting game this is way worse than the 2ww i am ready for pain...:(


----------



## staceyj83

numbers are in for betas for 18 dpo and holy 6,567 what a jump

aww i hope she comes soon


----------



## Mal

hey guys, this thread is not as busy as it used to be :( But I went to L&D cause I thought my waters broke... turns out it wasnt my water and not sure if I was jsut sweating really bad as I was on a riding lawn mower or I peed on myself... I Swear I dont think I peed on myself BUT I got checked and turns out I am 50% effaced and 1cm dialated which i wasnt expecting to be dialated so that was cool.


----------



## lilmackate

Lol! Mal when I was pregnant with cayden I peed the bed I thought it was my waters I was so embarrassed!


----------



## Mal

gosh I am so embarrassed thinking I had broke my waters and that is not what it was lol


----------



## mummylove

For those who dont know yet I have my gender scan at 11-30 i am so nervous


----------



## lilmackate

Yay! I hope you get your boy but if not theres always next time ;)


----------



## mummylove

Its a boy woooo :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Oh yay!! exciting sam!!!! COngrats :D


----------



## Mal

YAY congrats!!!


----------



## carterclan02

Congrats on your blue bump


----------



## mummylove

thanks ladies. For some reason I feel more relaxed about the pregnancy now


----------



## carterclan02

Tomorrow will be one week till i am def holding my baby in my arms..I can't wait..I pray i go before then but if not then induction is def right for me as i can't bear one more minute longer than necessary of this prego stuff.
I can't sleep and when i did fall asleep i woke up with muscle cramps so bad that i couldn't even stand up to get them to go away and now both of my legs are so very sore..
I JUST WANT HER OUT NOW LOL...


----------



## lilmackate

I understand Mari! I really hope she comes on her own very soon!!
Mummy it's great once you see baby and know what he is... let the bonding begin! :)


----------



## Mal

awww I hope she comes on her own... 

Well I had my 36 week appt today and it went well. I am 1 1/2 to 2cm dilated and half way thinned out. Said baby was in position as she could feel her head. Sunday when I was in hospital they could barely reach my cervix and it was nice and thick SOOo def progressed in a week. 

been having cramping, bh, back pain and clearout today so getting closer.


----------



## lilmackate

you ladies are getting very close!!!


----------



## mummylove

Mal said:


> awww I hope she comes on her own...
> 
> Well I had my 36 week appt today and it went well. I am 1 1/2 to 2cm dilated and half way thinned out. Said baby was in position as she could feel her head. Sunday when I was in hospital they could barely reach my cervix and it was nice and thick SOOo def progressed in a week.
> 
> been having cramping, bh, back pain and clearout today so getting closer.

I bet shes her in a week. Thats how I started wiv Summer. A week b4 I had her I was aving cramping and backache


----------



## mummylove

carterclan02 said:


> Tomorrow will be one week till i am def holding my baby in my arms..I can't wait..I pray i go before then but if not then induction is def right for me as i can't bear one more minute longer than necessary of this prego stuff.
> I can't sleep and when i did fall asleep i woke up with muscle cramps so bad that i couldn't even stand up to get them to go away and now both of my legs are so very sore..
> I JUST WANT HER OUT NOW LOL...

Nearly there hun


----------



## babyhopes2010

I have IBS and the last week its been really bad :cry: one minute im ok and next im on loo for an hour :(
also my hip feels like it keeps locking.and sometimes when i move it i get shooting pains.iv called up work sick which i hate to do cos it lets people down :( I felt my boss didnt believe me :(

im off to drs at 10.30


----------



## Mal

mummylove said:


> Mal said:
> 
> 
> awww I hope she comes on her own...
> 
> Well I had my 36 week appt today and it went well. I am 1 1/2 to 2cm dilated and half way thinned out. Said baby was in position as she could feel her head. Sunday when I was in hospital they could barely reach my cervix and it was nice and thick SOOo def progressed in a week.
> 
> been having cramping, bh, back pain and clearout today so getting closer.
> 
> I bet shes her in a week. Thats how I started wiv Summer. A week b4 I had her I was aving cramping and backacheClick to expand...




well she sure is trying to make a gran entrance lol... I slept horribly last night as the back pain, bh and cramps would not leave me alone. I fell asleep just out of pure exhaustion. This morning i have been to the toilet to poo and poo ugh Im tired of pooing where does it keep coming from. I thougt my waters had broke last night as when I was peeing I felt a pop but turns out I was farting lol never had that happen before. 


I had an appt this morning for WIC and cancelled cause I was hurting to bad. I have a wedding to go to which I cant cancel as its one of my close friends... and I had a maternity photoshoot today and I cancelled it.... I jsut dont think it be a good idea to go..


----------



## mummylove

Just keep a eye out cus i had diarrhea sorry tmi lol the night b4 i had summer


----------



## mummylove

Hope all u ladies are well


----------



## carterclan02

Went to Doc today also..I am dialted to 2 1/2and if she don't come on her own before Thursday I will be having her then..Doc said she weighs about 7 1/2 pounds..not to bad..
I go in at 6am thursday morning and should be holding my daughter before dinner.. well at least that is the plan..I am so glad this is almost over it..The pregnancy has been great don't get me wrong but im gonna love having her way more on the outside than on the inside..I also signed papers to have a tubal..Im kind of excited about it tho cause Aleeya makes my 6th baby and I am thinking that 6 is plenty..I need to realize that even tho i can't imagine it now there will be life after the kids are raised..Raising babys is all i have ever done and i can't imagine anything different..Its a tough choice but i think its the right one for us!!!


----------



## mummylove

So happy for u hun :) not long now


----------



## Mal

ya you are gonna have a baby soon YAY!. 

I had my 37 week appt today and was told that if I am 2cm anext weeka t 38 they would give me the option of being induced at 39wks.. Um I dont wanna be induced to many risks. just suprised me they would even suggest induction. 


I am fairly positive I will be 2cm by next week if Im not already as I was 1 1/2 this past thursday. if I make it to 39 weeks i have another US scheduled. crossing fingers she will be here before then :)


----------



## Sweet_Alida

How are you ladies doing? Some are really getting close! It's almost time! :yipee: I can't wait to see some baby pics!


----------



## Mal

right now its a race between me and carterclan but if I ont go by thursday she is first lol


----------



## carterclan02

Lol...yea i wanted her to come before naturally but my doc say since i carried 42 with last i probley will go over with this one also so he won't let me do that with the gd he don't want her to be 2 big and she is already 8 pounds..I don't want a c section so i think this is the better route for us..
Mal i am sure you will be at 2 girl your moving right along


----------



## Mal

thanks CC. been getting alot of cramps today but of course nothing consistant


----------



## braijackava

Yay still stalking waiting for these babies to be born!
On a different subject, does this look like an evap to you?
 



Attached Files:







026.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 17


----------



## carterclan02

hmmm girlie im not sure in not good with evaps as i have not had one!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

lok like evap :(


----------



## Megg33k

Just popped in to see if anyone's had their baby yet! Waiting to hear good news of some births!

It does actually look like an evap, braij... FR are getting pretty bad about those these days!


----------



## mummylove

Im not sure but it does look more like a evap looks like a test I did the month b4 i got pregnant with my 3rd pregnancy


----------



## carterclan02

Nervous as crap girls..I read all these induction birth stories and some scare the shit out of me lol..I know we will be just fine but geeze..Tomorrow is the big day and I will holding my baby finially i can't believe it tomorrow it will be all over with..Please say a prayer for us...


----------



## carterclan02

btw i am not mentioning this on fb till its all over with...so mums the word k girls


----------



## mummylove

Gud luck for tomorrow hun thoughts will be with u. Cant wait to see pics


----------



## braijackava

Good luck! I was so scared too! Just keep your eyes on the prize, and take it one minute at a time.


----------



## mummylove

Carter i am so very sorry I forgot about facebook sorry


----------



## staceyj83

i saw my little bean today 6+4 with a beautiful heart beat


----------



## mummylove

aww hun so happy for u


----------



## babyhopes2010

Just saw on FB Carter has had her baby :happydance:


----------



## mummylove

And she is beautiful its so amazing how u can put a face to the scan pics now :)


----------



## carterclan02

Hey guys I did have my princess!!! Labor was long!! For starters after 12 hours of labor I delivered my daughters head in the bed under the sheets before anyone knew she was coming!! It only took 5 minutes to push her the rest of the way out!! But just when I thought I had this the placenta got stuck! Wouldnt budge a bit! Doc had to go elbow deep inside me to pull as I pushed!! Epidural or not it was the worst pain I had ever had!! But finially it broke free!! Right after he removed the placenta he whispered to a nurse who left the room and returned with a bunch of other nurses and docs to look at the after birth! I asked what was wrong he keep saying that everything turned out ok!! But I still had to know!! A nurse looked up and told me I had a miracle baby!! Turns out I had a condition called velamentous cord insertion!! It's very rare and most of the time results in still birth!! As if that wasn't enough I also have preeclampsia! On 2 blood pressure meds now trying to control it! Glad the baby is here and she is safe!! Glad it's over!!


----------



## Mal

OH CC that is crazy! congrats on having a healthy baby and that everything went oka. cant wait to see pics


----------



## mummylove

carterclan02 said:


> Hey guys I did have my princess!!! Labor was long!! For starters after 12 hours of labor I delivered my daughters head in the bed under the sheets before anyone knew she was coming!! It only took 5 minutes to push her the rest of the way out!! But just when I thought I had this the placenta got stuck! Wouldnt budge a bit! Doc had to go elbow deep inside me to pull as I pushed!! Epidural or not it was the worst pain I had ever had!! But finially it broke free!! Right after he removed the placenta he whispered to a nurse who left the room and returned with a bunch of other nurses and docs to look at the after birth! I asked what was wrong he keep saying that everything turned out ok!! But I still had to know!! A nurse looked up and told me I had a miracle baby!! Turns out I had a condition called velamentous cord insertion!! It's very rare and most of the time results in still birth!! As if that wasn't enough I also have preeclampsia! On 2 blood pressure meds now trying to control it! Glad the baby is here and she is safe!! Glad it's over!!

Glad u both r ok


----------



## mummylove

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## babyhopes2010

its very quiet here now :wacko:


----------



## Mal

it is very quite here now :( 

BUT I have been lossing my mucus plug over the past 3 days :) YAY :)


----------



## mummylove

Mal said:


> it is very quite here now :(
> 
> BUT I have been lossing my mucus plug over the past 3 days :) YAY :)


Not long to go yay :)


----------



## 05mummy07

Popped in to see how you are all doing :) x


----------



## babyhopes2010

looks like im having scan this weekend :fool:


----------



## lilmackate

yay for a scan Clare!! :) I had a 3d one and I loved it! 

Mal very very soon now!!!!

mummy07 when do you find out the gender?


----------



## mummylove

yay kate ur in 3rd tri :)


----------



## staceyj83

hey girls just wanted to pop in and say hi yay soon mal my laptop has been in the shop for 2 weeks ugh i'll be on more when i get it back


----------



## Mal

i know not long now :) eeek :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

wohoooo scan day today i get to see babas face :cloud9:


----------



## mummylove

Yay cant wait to see pics


----------



## 05mummy07

lilmackate said:


> yay for a scan Clare!! :) I had a 3d one and I loved it!
> 
> Mal very very soon now!!!!
> 
> mummy07 when do you find out the gender?

On friday assuming baby cooperates!


----------



## Mal

hey ugys just letting ya knwo I am going in to get induced at 6am eeek scared


----------



## mommyof2peas

hello!! sorry I havent been around, ive most of you on fb anyhow lol iIve been making and running a new blog! Im on this couponing kick lol Mal has been following me :) btw mal youll be great!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwww mal keep us updated xx


----------



## lilmackate

Good luck Mal!!!! :)


----------



## Mal

hey guys im here! just got hooked up to the pitocin at 840-845.. said it shouldnt take long for it to kick in ugh so I am typing while I can before the pain hits me. I was having contractions last night and thought she was gonna attempt to come beforei got here. 


Im stil nervous as heck. surprsingly the IV they put in didnt even hurt and I normally hate iV's nurse was really good I think the tap hurts worse on my arm pulling my arm haha


----------



## babyhopes2010

Glad everythings well so far :)


----------



## staceyj83

yay mal hope all is going as planed pls keep us updated


----------



## Mal

hey guys just letting u know baby is here, will update on birtj story later as it was a nice rollercoaster but she arrived sooner then I thought 

6lbs 7 oz and head of dark hair :)


----------



## lilmackate

Congratulations Mal!!!!!! :) :hug:


----------



## Mal

thanks kate :) def wasnt how I expected but I will post more later. I am pretty tired


----------



## babyhopes2010

cograts Mal :yipee:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Hello!! Can i join!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

of course :howdy:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Yay!! I just got my :bfp: yesterday


----------



## mummylove

yay congrats hun


----------



## mummylove

Mal said:


> hey guys just letting u know baby is here, will update on birtj story later as it was a nice rollercoaster but she arrived sooner then I thought
> 
> 6lbs 7 oz and head of dark hair :)

aww hun I am so happy for u :hug:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Thank you I'm so happy lol


----------



## mummylove

Uve been waiting this for a while and its finally come :)


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Congrats Mal!! Can't wait to see pics when your up for it!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

gueyilla1985 said:


> Yay!! I just got my :bfp: yesterday

:yipee: I am so excited for you!! Congrats!!!! A well deserved BFP for sure!:cloud9:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Congrats mal!!! And Thank you all!!! This was so unexpected, fs said I wasn't ov. So I didnt even opk, or any temping. I was about to start my first cycle of femara. I haven't even really told anyone lol but a few bffs and my mom lol So no Facebook mentioning lol


----------



## staceyj83

congrats mal


----------



## lilmackate

gueyilla1985 said:


> Congrats mal!!! And Thank you all!!! This was so unexpected, fs said I wasn't ov. So I didnt even opk, or any temping. I was about to start my first cycle of femara. I haven't even really told anyone lol but a few bffs and my mom lol So no Facebook mentioning lol

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Thank you. I've been waiting for so long to be at this moment.


----------



## 05mummy07

https://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp149/starxmaterial_x/Girly.jpg

20 week scan shows we're having a ..... GIRL :happydance:


----------



## mummylove

yay congrats hun u get to add a little princess to ur princes :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats mommy :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

Congrats on the girl!!!


----------



## staceyj83

congrats on team pink


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Hey Mommy are you excited? I am so excited about having 2 little girls (now!). I was a little disappointed at first just for a few seconds, but that didn't last. Alida is so excited about having a baby sister! Congrats! Go Team :pink:


----------



## mummylove

Hope all u ladies are well


----------



## gueyilla1985

Well I started making hair bows for girls I'll post some pics later I wanna start selling them but I don't even know where to begin. Any suggestions?


----------



## 05mummy07

Thanks everyone :) Very excited to be adding a girl to my two boys, she might sort them out a little bit! lol. 
I can't wait to get started on the girly shopping and nursery :)


----------



## mummylove

05mummy07 said:


> Thanks everyone :) Very excited to be adding a girl to my two boys, she might sort them out a little bit! lol.
> I can't wait to get started on the girly shopping and nursery :)

I was so excited to find out I was aving a boy couldnt wait to do baby shopping lol but.......I aint really bought much im to scared lol I know its stupid but im scared baby will come out a girl lol


----------



## Mal

hey guys baby is 5 days old and it has been a rollercoaster. I was discharged from hospital thursday at 430 and was told i had to take lily to the dr next due to jaundice. Friday went to dr and only saw nurse practioner and they weighed her and she was down to 5 lbs 14 oxz (birth weight was 6lbs 7oz) So I took it hard but my milk had barely started coming in. Especially since nurse weighing her was like oh little baby is mommy not feeding you I would take you home and plump you up which made me cry. After we left dr we were sent to childrens hospital to do a bilirubin stupid guy that heel pricked was horrible he squeezed and squeezed her foot. 

I got a call from the dr and was told I needed to force her awake every 2 hours because she thought baby was lethargic because she slept through her entire assessment and that it wasnt normal... um I just fed her so I would expect a sleepy baby 


milk FINALLY came in thank god cause if she would wake to eat I had to take her to er. So luckily milk came in and baby woke up every hour to eat. Had to go BACK to hospital yesterday for another billirubin and her number went from 13.4 to 13.9 and dr said that was not a big increase 

So today we go back to test again :( and hopefully its coming down I have her sitting in herbassinet in front of the window trying to get her some sunshine hoping that it helps. 




Had a HORRIBLE trip to walmart and I would nt have gone had I not needed things. Lily had a fit cause she was hungry so i attempted to feed her and it was not working cause my blanket kept falling off and she would latch good so finally went to a dressing room and got some food in her as Im pouring sweat and my back killing. Of course everyone has to ask how old she is and how they can believe I am out with her... Ummmm mind your own damn business people. 


and to top EVERYTHING off my OH left yesterday for work out of town. It was very very hard I cried all day its only 3 weeks this time as last time it was a month in a half. 


GUHhhhhhh sorry for the long rant other then that breast feeding is going good finally since my milk is in. OKA off to change a poopy diaper


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs: Mal


----------



## Sweet_Alida

05mummy07 said:


> Thanks everyone :) Very excited to be adding a girl to my two boys, she might sort them out a little bit! lol.
> I can't wait to get started on the girly shopping and nursery :)

Sorry I thought you had a girl at home :shrug: Baby brain I guess. A girl will make your family complete! :)


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Mal I'm so sorry about your day/weekend. Hope baby girls bili drops today. Sorry your having to do it all alone. It sucks but hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## braijackava

Congrats Mal! And congrats on the girls! I was so excited to have my girl after 2 boys.
Max is getting surgery tomorrow to have his cyst removed, so a little nervous about that.
Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## Mal

her billirubin came back and it has gone down. Today has been better no crying today :) just trying to stay positive but sometimes its hard. Just gotta remeber Im here for lily


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww mal shes beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Mal

here are a few more pics! she is soo precious
 



Attached Files:







ba.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 7









smile.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 7









carsea.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## gueyilla1985

So beautiful!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Omg!! I can't stop poas!!! I just love seeing those 2 lines!!!


----------



## mummylove

gueyilla1985 said:


> Omg!! I can't stop poas!!! I just love seeing those 2 lines!!!


Just be careful hun cus as u get further along the tests get lighter


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummylove said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> Omg!! I can't stop poas!!! I just love seeing those 2 lines!!!
> 
> 
> Just be careful hun cus as u get further along the tests get lighterClick to expand...

WSS ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ i freaked out when they got lightier stop poasing now :haha:


----------



## staceyj83

mal she is a cutie 
rosa i wont tell you to put the test i did that same thing till i saw my lil bean 

i go to the doctors on the 18th i get a sono to hear the baby's heart beat woohoo i wont get any pic.s tho but i'm ok with that dh said we can tell people after he just wants to make sure all is ok still last time the baby stopped growing at 6+2 so he is worried it will happen again i have faith everything is ok i keep having dreams that the baby is a boy 

how is everyone doing


----------



## mummylove

Thought I would bump this thread lol

Hope everyone is well


----------



## lilmackate

I am healthy but far from well... everything feels like it's falling apart. BLAH 
I hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## Mal

wow kate getting close, it seems like yesterday we were staring at your pee sticks . 

Im doing good, baby is good sleeping right now lol


----------



## gueyilla1985

So I just bought preggo test. Do you think that's a bad idea?


----------



## mummylove

Its upto u but if its not dark ur just gonna worry. TBH with my last pregnancy I still had a strong positive on the day I mc. I would really put the tests down now. U will be fine and see ur bubba soon :) Av u got a scan date?


----------



## gueyilla1985

no but my first appt is on the 26


----------



## mummylove

lilmackate said:


> I am healthy but far from well... everything feels like it's falling apart. BLAH
> I hope everyone else is doing good!

aww kate :hug: hope things get better for u soon


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Hi Ladies. 
Mal Your baby is Beautiful! So Precious.

Kate your getting close now! Sorry your feeling so crappy. I can relate. Work is getting so hard. These 12 hour shifts are kicking my booty. I can't run for 12 hours with no "breaks" like I could before getting pregnant. Everything is harder too. Everything seems to take me longer too! LOL! Hang in there you'll be holding your baby girl soon!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

gueyilla1985 said:


> no but my first appt is on the 26

That is not that far away! :) Do what makes you feel best, just remember what all the ladies have said IF the test is a little lighter....DON'T PANIC. :hugs:
I can't wait to hear what happens at your first appt. 
So Happy for you still! :D:happydance:


----------



## gueyilla1985

me too. i really hope the i cam see my little blueberry sized baby lol


----------



## Mal

thank you alida she is a doll.... tonight has been long she was awake from 5pm-12 off and on would sleep longer then 10-15 min and had to be touching me. Finally got her asleep at 12 and she slept very unteady till about 1am just a very light sleep and its 2 am and she is waking up again but its time for foodies :)


----------



## Mal

and man oh man she is a kicker when she is mad lol


----------



## mummylove

Mal cant believe ur LO is nearly 3 weeks its gone so quick


----------



## gueyilla1985

Went to my first appt and they did nothing all it was the ob 14 page 1hr long registration paperwork!!! i have to wait till 22 sept to actually have them talk to me about my baby err!!!!


----------



## mummylove

They dont really do much at first appointment . How av u been feeling? Bet u cant wait for ur scan


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey all just a update on my little miss! Miss you all! Hubby and I are NTNP right now so you never know when Ill be back in full force! LOL I talked him into one more.:happydance: But 4 is my limit LOL I kinda hope I dont get preggy for a little bit though and since Im still 100% breast feeding it may take a while and AF hasnt come back yet so Im pretty happy!
 



Attached Files:







img_0987.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## staceyj83

amanda she is just beautiful 

rosa that sucks sorry

11 weeks tomorrow yay


----------



## Mal

hey guys yes I cannot believe she is almost 3 weeks old! its crazy! its gone to fast. My OH comes home for outta town on wednesday and he has not seen her since she was 4 days old :( 


she is a little spoiled girl. but I love her bunches and bunches
 



Attached Files:







cellphone 059.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4









cellphone 054.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gueyilla1985

She is so beautiful!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

staceyj83 said:


> amanda she is just beautiful
> 
> rosa that sucks sorry
> 
> 11 weeks tomorrow yay

yay!!! I wish the time would hurry by!! I want to meet this baby already!! Lol


----------



## staceyj83

gueyilla1985 said:


> staceyj83 said:
> 
> 
> amanda she is just beautiful
> 
> rosa that sucks sorry
> 
> 11 weeks tomorrow yay
> 
> yay!!! I wish the time would hurry by!! I want to meet this baby already!! LolClick to expand...

yea i know what you mean


----------



## mummylove

I cant wait to meet my little man hope these 3 months go quick


----------



## Megg33k

Just popping in to see if you're all okay... Looks a little quiet in here though! :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

noone comes in here anymore :(


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I think life with the new babies that have been born are keeping people away! I know I'm just so busy with work, Alida and being pregnant I don't have much time for anything. If I get put on bedrest for the remainder of the pregnancy on Tues I'll have a little more time! But still have to take care of the 2 year old since DH is still gone. 
How are ya doing? I'm currently on bedrest because they found a small blood clot in my leg will reassess on Tues. then decide if I can go back to work!


----------



## lilmackate

I just moved into a new house and life has been all sorts of crazy... I haven't been in a good emotional place I'm very unstable so I have been quite for everyone's sake lol


----------



## bbwardle

hi guys how are you all doing i know its been a while things have been rather crazy here but i took this today what doo ya think i have appt wif dr thursday x


----------



## mummylove

I can see a second line :)


----------



## bbwardle

mummylove said:


> I can see a second line :)

Really ???????????


----------



## babyhopes2010

bbwardle said:


> mummylove said:
> 
> 
> I can see a second line :)
> 
> Really ???????????Click to expand...

WELL MRS!!!!

YOUR GONNA BE A MUMMY :wohoo:


----------



## bbwardle

babyhopes2010 said:


> bbwardle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummylove said:
> 
> 
> I can see a second line :)
> 
> Really ???????????Click to expand...
> 
> WELL MRS!!!!
> 
> YOUR GONNA BE A MUMMY :wohoo:Click to expand...

im still in shock omg cant believe it xxxx :cry: :happydance:


----------



## mummylove

bbwardle said:


> mummylove said:
> 
> 
> I can see a second line :)
> 
> Really ???????????Click to expand...

Didnt even av to enlarge it


----------



## Mal

i zee iiiiiitttttttt


----------



## lilmackate

I see it too!!!!


----------



## staceyj83

i see it too :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

another scan today! :wacko:


----------



## mummylove

How did ur scan go Clare?


----------



## staceyj83

hey ladies how is everyone doing


----------



## gueyilla1985

My ms is awful!!! Lol


----------



## Sweet_Alida

:hi: Just thought I'd stop by and say hello to everyone!!


----------



## staceyj83

AWWW rosa mine comes and goes hope yours getting better 

hi how are you doing i saw that all of facebook now knows lol

had a doctors app. today it went great peanut's heart rate is 167 so we went and put the crib dresser and Changing Table on layaway woohoo


----------



## gueyilla1985

Lol yeah I could not keep my mouth closed lol. 

I still have all my Angels furniture. Well actually I have everything even diapers so if we have a boy I have everything. But if it's a girl I need to buy everything again.


----------



## lilmackate

Awe God love you Rosa... MS sucks so bad!!!! I hope it eases very soon for you!!!!

Stacey YAY 167!! That's a great HR!!!

Clair how was your scan??

Hello Deb :)

I am surviving Im over 32 weeks so YAY for that I really can't wait to meet my little girl! Life has been so very stressful for my family. Between my husband loosing his job and switching careers and no pay check for over a month we are for sure hurting but God is good and has opened doors for us and we have been taken care of so many blessings in the midst of so much turmoil. I hope you all are doing well!!!! Much love to you!!!!


----------



## staceyj83

aww rosa i still have some stuff left to just outfits and toys we need everything 

katie I'm happy everything it working it self out for you time will test our faith and that is when we hold on to it even more woohoo 32 weeks almost done


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: scan was fantastic fluid levels have decrease dramtically.im no longer classed high risk but they will keep and eye on me x


----------



## mummylove

Glad all went well :)


----------



## Mal

just a qwuick update while i have time, Lily has been in childrens hospital since wed night hooked to ivs has some sort of virus going not sure Waiting for poop sample to coe back as it has a growing bacteria colony on it but wont know what it is till tomorrow or sunday and dont wanna risk sending her home cause she is to young :(


----------



## mummylove

Oh no hun im sorry really hope she gets better soon


----------



## gueyilla1985

I hope she gets better soon Hun


----------



## staceyj83

hope she gets better


----------



## bbwardle

hey guys must have been faulty test as since tested and negative x im actually ok xx


----------



## carterclan02

Just wanted to drop in and say hello girls


----------



## babyhopes2010

bb :hugs: sorry about the faulty test i really thought bfp.


How is everyone-im just fed up today :(


----------



## mummylove

bbwardle said:


> hey guys must have been faulty test as since tested and negative x im actually ok xx

I am so very sorry hun. That is so harsh stupid test. U can clearly see the second line. Good luck for next cycle


----------



## 05mummy07

Hiya everyone, how are you all holding up?


----------



## babyhopes2010

IM good,hows u? x


----------



## 05mummy07

Yeah not too bad thank you, getting fed up with this SPD now though. Feeling a little down today, off to see my grandad later who's got terminal gall bladder cancer, he's in a lot of pain now so doesn't look like they'll be mch longer left, and to top it all off everyone in my family thought it would be a good idea to hide this pregnancy from him, so now at 26 weeks pregnant I'm finally off to see him, going to be a bloody shock for him and I'm just hoping I don't upset him :(
Also tomorrow is my would be due date for the miscarriage I had in February, which sucks a little. Just glad I have this new baby to look forward so I don't dwell on things.

Ahh sorry for the ramble!


----------



## mummylove

Sorry about ur grandad hun thoughts with u and family


----------



## lilmackate

Ok tmi warnig lol I lost some plug today.... YUCK!! lol


----------



## lilmackate

rocking out BH tonight at least I hope they are BH... 34 weeks is too early I pray she stays put!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

First of all gross lol but it is a little early for that I didnt loose it till right before I went into labor. Hope she does stay put at least 2 more weeks


----------



## lilmackate

yea me too after last week we've all been on edge..... at least I know I have received the steroids so that's a plus.... I could loose it because I was a 2 last week... I really hope I haven't changed any further but with all the BH... I guess that's a possibility.


----------



## staceyj83

tell her to stay put


----------



## lilmackate

I am but she may be stubborn lol


----------



## mummylove

Cant believe u only av 6 weeks left kate :)


----------



## lilmackate

Me either!!!! It's so crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## mummylove

Bet u just wanna meet ur girly now. Cant wait to see pics of ur princess shes gonna look adorable


----------



## staceyj83

hey gals how is everyone doing


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi:


----------



## staceyj83

hi


----------



## gueyilla1985

Hello!!!


----------



## Mal

HI!!!!!!!!1 everyone is getting so clooose


----------



## babyhopes2010

Last day at work today :yipee:


----------



## lilmackate

Thats awesome Clare!!

ladies I may be in preterm labor....


----------



## babyhopes2010

poosticks :wacko: hope ur ok x


----------



## LunaBean

hope ur ok!!!


----------



## bbwardle

Hi all im doing ok im fed up wif the fs now received letter today informing me for the 5th time they are changing my next appointment to 22nf february im soo fed up wif this right now thats five times they have changed it i wonder how many more befi=ore they give me a date and stick to it however i have now got my own website feel free to take a look
https://nikkiwardlesannsummers.weebly.com/


----------



## bbwardle

thinking of you katie hun xxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs: nicki!

yey for new website! ill buy some stuff if i ever get my body back :blush:


----------



## bbwardle

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hugs: nicki!
> 
> yey for new website! ill buy some stuff if i ever get my body back :blush:

do you like it hun i was bored and thought why not give it go lol
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Currently on cd4 so got dr 2morrow as still dont know what causing the leaky boobs i have my website if nothin else to keep me helping lol


----------



## staceyj83

hope she waits katie


----------



## mummylove

Ive got slight SPD :(


----------



## lilmackate

Went to L and D last night contractions were 2-3 min but only lasting 40 seconds he gave me something to relax me and said we would just wait.. He wouldn't stop it at this point but he wont encourage it either... so I am on a waiting game I was only 2cm and 80effaced they have slowed but not stopped so I could make it to term which is what I am hoping for.


----------



## gueyilla1985

I really hope she waits!!


----------



## mummylove

Really hope u make it to full term Katie. Just try take it easy


----------



## Mal

hows everyone doing


----------



## gueyilla1985

I'm good just really wish my ms would go away lol but again I would not want it any other way


----------



## staceyj83

pretty good just my car keeps breaking down yay me and peanut are good two weeks we find out the sex yay how are you and baby girl doing mal


----------



## babyhopes2010

oh no!! my ms is back! :(


----------



## staceyj83

that sucks :(


----------



## gueyilla1985

I think my ms is on it's way out lol


----------



## mummylove

U had ur scan yet hun?


----------



## gueyilla1985

No I get one on the 20


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Hey Ladies...Been around just not posting much. Bedrest sucks by the way. I think it's going out the window when I hit 36weeks so I can get some stuff done. It's really hard to look around and see everything that needs to get done before baby gets here and not be able to do it. I guess it will have to wait until then though we want her to stay put as long as possible!
Sorry about the MS coming back. Mine came back at 33 weeks but has gone again, but the heartburn is horrible again.


----------



## mummylove

gueyilla1985 said:


> No I get one on the 20

Why dont u get one for ur 12 week scan?


----------



## lilmackate

We don't usually get 12 week scans here... I only did because I was seeing a specialist... It's a bummer!!
Felt baby's head last night LOL I can feel her head through my vaginal wall.... HOW CREEPY is THAT!!!!


----------



## mummylove

That sucks that there is no 12 week scan


----------



## staceyj83

hey rosa you go the same day as me woohoo


----------



## gueyilla1985

Yeah but I won't be able to see what I'm having even tho I am hoping lol


----------



## mummylove

U made it full term Kate :)


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Katie had Trinity!!! She is beautiful!!!!!! 7lbs 15 oz born 10-15-2011!!


----------



## staceyj83

i know rosa :( i cant wait to found out yay


----------



## gueyilla1985

I really wish these days would go by faster!!!


----------



## Mal

aww yay GO katie! has she posted or are there pics anywhere


----------



## lilmackate

Trinity Grace is here... birth story coming... it was natural and very painful :/ but anyways here is a picture!
 



Attached Files:







trinity bow.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mal

oh she is beautiful kate! love all the wrinkles... I wish lily was that little again :) seems like yesterday we were all in the gallery of pee stick pics lOl


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats kate! :)

how i wish baby could come 37+4 :haha:


----------



## lilmackate

I am very lucky she is doing so well... I was so afraid she would have issues but praise God she doesn't :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee:


----------



## staceyj83

me to rosa ugh katie she is just to beautiful


----------



## staceyj83

babyhopes2010 said:


> congrats kate! :)
> 
> how i wish baby could come 37+4 :haha:

cant wait to see pic.s of your lil one when he or she comes :happydance:


----------



## braijackava

Haven't posted in a while, just wanted to say congrats to Kate! And good luck to all the other preggies!


----------



## gueyilla1985

I'm feeling anxious about my us I don't know why but I just wanna make sure he or she is real.


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww hun i still dont feel he or she is real :rofl:


----------



## mummylove

I think none of us think its real till baby is here


----------



## staceyj83

i know what you mean im so happy i can feel my peanut move just when i start to worry i feel a kick or hit i love it :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

I can't wait to have the same feelings, soon!!!!


----------



## staceyj83

i didnt feel dd till 24 weeks so its awesome im feeling peanut already dh got to feel it to when he was rubbing my belly he asked if i had gas i told ummm no that's your baby moving lol


----------



## gueyilla1985

I don't remember when any of my kiddos started to move. Dam I guess I'll try to write stuff down lol


----------



## lilmackate

So as you all know I had been having off and on contractions that followed strange patterns for almost two weeks prior to delivery and really wacky the week before. So that brings me to Thursday the 13th of October on Thursday everything went quiet and I thought that I was finally getting a break and that she would come in a few weeks no big deal. In fact that night one of my best friends Angie text me how I was and asked me if I had any contractions (she was my doula so she wanted to know) I responded saying that all was great and that I had nothing that day so no big deal it should be awhile. Welp something crazy happened about 1:30am on the 14th Trinity went crazy inside of me for 45 min she was twirling and jerking and I had never felt her move like this in fact I sorta panicked thinking she was struggling with something she slowed down eventually and went back to soft kicks. About an hour after her erratic movement I got up because I felt I had to pee so badly I go potty and it was on a few drops and I realized oh a Braxton hicks contraction&#8230;nice so glad they are back (not!) welp 10 min later I did it again and it followed this pattern all night only slightly more painful before I fell asleep at 5:30 am When I woke up at 10 I was surprised to discover they were still coming so I text Clay saying I was glad he was coming home today because I think it may be labor (he didn&#8217;t really believe me) he gets home and we go to walmart to walk nothing crazy happens they stay the same and I start getting frustrated so we come home I take a nap and when I wake up they had stopped&#8230; AHHHH lol about 7:30pm I attacked clay for some husband and wife time lol&#8230; welp that brought them back so off to walmart we go again to walk this time my friend Amy came&#8230; at walmart they came fast and hard about every 4min apart it was crazy how fast it changed over and they were more intense so after an hour of walking and pattern we go to L and D they see me and check me I was a 3 dilated after another hour they check me again (contractions were 2 min apart) I was a 4 so they decided to keep me at like 1:30am I was a 5 and stayed that way for a while so at 5:30 they came in and broke my water&#8230;. After that I don&#8217;t remember a darn thing! I was in so much pain and everyone encouraged me to stay strong I didn&#8217;t want to but I did anyway around 9am I guess I was a 9 border line 10 so the doctor came in and pushed my cervix out of the way and the pushing began&#8230;. AWFUL!!!!!! I ended up giving birth at 9:45 am October 15th all natural the only intervention I had was them breaking my water I was super proud of myself although I felt like I was in shock from the pain until sometime that night. Trinity is perfect she is the sweetest little baby and so beautiful I am so honored to be her mommy!!!!


----------



## mummylove

aww Katie 

Thanks for sharing :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

baby is 8.4 already!wtf!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Katie that is an amazing birth story. Sorry there was so much pain. Your way tougher than me. Congrats on baby Trinity.

Babyhopes your baby is already 8lbs??? Wow! Good job! I just pray my baby breaks the 6lb mark. I think she has but won't find out until next week(hopefully we make it until then)! They won't measure her again until then. My baby was measuring 5lbs 8oz at 34 weeks so I am confident we broke the 6lbs mark. My family has always had small babies. :(


----------



## gueyilla1985

I'm happy that your trinity is here!!!! I'm going to try to not get an epi but let's see how long that lasts. My last 2 kiddos labor less than 5 hrs so hopefully this one is the same lol


----------



## staceyj83

great birth story now im scared i cant have an epi cause of my back


----------



## gueyilla1985

Well ladies dr says I'm having a boy!!


----------



## lilmackate

Congratulations sweetie!!!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Thank you Hun!!!


----------



## mummylove

Cant believe ur 16 weeks already :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

I know. The time is slowly flying by if that makes sense lol. I can't wait to have him in my arms. I'm so happy that we got a boy. I know my hubby really wanted to have a little man again. He jumped up ad down when the dr said it was a boy. Of course I cried just bought many memories of my Kyle back.


----------



## mummylove

It would do hun but no baby will ever replace him :hug:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Wow! Took me a while to catch up. Just been so busy! You all are starting to drop babies all over the place! I can't wait :D I love all the pictures and stories.

My little Amelia will be 5 months on the 8th. can you believe it?! We are still EBF and Im so proud of myself. We are also NTNP at the moment. I try to check in with you all as often as I can! I sure miss you all.


----------



## braijackava

Just wanted to say congrats to everyone! I dont post on here very often, but I do read!


----------



## mummylove

6 more weeks to go for me but ill be happy if he comes anytime after 37 weeks lol


----------



## lilmackate

YAY!!! Only 6 more weeks!! woooohoooo!! :)


----------



## Mal

oka kate now you gotta make a gallery of Babies :) so when everyone starts popping they can move over :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

Morning! 


i woke up having contractions last night.they werent anything like the stupid contractions i had before they were def braxton hicks.
they really hurt it travelled all up my sides as well.lost bit ore plug as well.

i completely freaked out :argh: i didnt relise how scared i was until i felt them last night.im not ready yet! :cry: i need at least two more weeks!


----------



## mummylove

Yellow bump could be here soon :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

went to my normal mw appt(yet a different mw)

measured my baby felt baby and i saw she put on my notes FREE??? no engaged or anything huh?!

anyway i measuring 43cm.had scan last week baby est 8lb 4oz.!
she felt my tummy and said when are they inducing u.i said they arent.she looked very puzzled!:wacko:
She called up hosp to request another scan and consultant appt.she feels they should induce me asap as the baby and fluid feels so big shes worried if she doesnt call hosp it counld result in csection as the baby might not fit into pelvis properly!

argh why cant i have some consistantcey!:hissy:


----------



## Mal

oka ladies I need some advice. Me and OH dtd last wednesday 3 times. first time he pulled out 2nd time he did not and 3rd time he pulled out. 1 day later I started my first period since I gave birth... should I be worried about anything or is it all good since I started my period a day later?


----------



## lilmackate

you should be ok.... but you never know...


----------



## Mal

GAhhhH im stressed now lol


----------



## bbwardle

Hi girls how u all doing hope ur all ok 
katie ur daughter is gorgeous xx congrats 
clare hope ur doing ok xx
mal how ya doing hun xx

afm im soooooo excited i finally had a 28 day cycle ive never had one of those is it silly for me to get this excited :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Although this cycle has been a nightmare unbelievable pains heavy flow although its all dying off now cd3 now so im hoping this is another 28 day cycle so i can start :sex: cd11 i started spotting pink so tested and :bfn: the the :witch: showed up a day later i was soooo excited lol Am i mad getting excited over this please be honest xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

no bb ur not mad :hugs: i felt upset when af arrived but relief i can start the next month x


im ok got a scan tomos morning and they may talk induction :wacko:


----------



## bbwardle

babyhopes2010 said:


> no bb ur not mad :hugs: i felt upset when af arrived but relief i can start the next month x
> 
> 
> im ok got a scan tomos morning and they may talk induction :wacko:

i have every faith u will be fine clare xxxx 
i finally had a 28 day cycle first time in 19years lol i still cant get over the fact it actually happened to me lol 

please let me know how u got on thinkin of u all xxx


----------



## mummylove

Good luck tomorrow clare


----------



## mummylove

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## staceyj83

hey gals how is everyone doing all the bumps and babies


----------



## gueyilla1985

I'm having such a horrible couple of days backache, headache, I don't know what to think.


----------



## mummylove

I am so ready to av this baby lol


----------



## staceyj83

rosa i was getting headache all the time around that week 

sam i bet not to much longer for you woohoo we need more baby pic.s on here 

as for me im doing good i hurt my hip at work yesterday so im in a little pain ms alice moves all the time and like to kick low she always makes me feel like im going to pee my self lmao i want the 22nd to be here im ready for my 3d sono woohoo not sure how many pic.s i'll get cause my doctors office is sending me for it yay


----------



## gueyilla1985

When did you start feeling your babies move?


----------



## Sweet_Alida

We are home and doing great. Life with a newborn and a toddler is a lot harder than I thought. The 2 year old is acting out for extra attention since the baby came home and Mommy has to "feed" and care for the baby too. But I think it will all straighten out in time. She is just young and doesn't know how to handle these emotions she is feeling. She does love her baby sister, but wants all the attention she used to get. 
I'm still recovering from my c-section, I have a cold right now and the cough is killing me. It hurts so bad to cough, but hopefully in a couple of days it will be better. 
I forgot how hard sleep deprivation was, I just hope little Arella starts sleeping longer than 2 hours at a time soon. She is only 1 week old so I guess I have a few more weeks before I can hope for that to happen.


----------



## staceyj83

gueyilla1985 said:


> When did you start feeling your babies move?

at 17 weeks have you felt lil man yet


----------



## staceyj83

Sweet_Alida said:


> We are home and doing great. Life with a newborn and a toddler is a lot harder than I thought. The 2 year old is acting out for extra attention since the baby came home and Mommy has to "feed" and care for the baby too. But I think it will all straighten out in time. She is just young and doesn't know how to handle these emotions she is feeling. She does love her baby sister, but wants all the attention she used to get.
> I'm still recovering from my c-section, I have a cold right now and the cough is killing me. It hurts so bad to cough, but hopefully in a couple of days it will be better.
> I forgot how hard sleep deprivation was, I just hope little Arella starts sleeping longer than 2 hours at a time soon. She is only 1 week old so I guess I have a few more weeks before I can hope for that to happen.

awww yea you have a bit more time before that happens and im sure big sister will get use to sharing mommy soon


----------



## gueyilla1985

I have felt a few jabs but I can't tell if it's him or just my imagination. I'm so scared that he might not be ok.


----------



## mummylove

I didnt start feeling little man till end of 21st week


----------



## babyhopes2010

at wk 18 i got a few lil feelings in tummy but wasnt 100% sure it was baby.
from 21 weeks u couldnt mistake it,now my tummy does summersaults :haha:


----------



## mummylove

Got to av a urgent scan. MW thinks LO is breech :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:hugs: mummylove x

Congratulations Sweet_Alida!


----------



## staceyj83

gueyilla1985 said:


> I have felt a few jabs but I can't tell if it's him or just my imagination. I'm so scared that he might not be ok.

that is the same thing i was thinking i kept feeling it on and off all day and kept thinking it was gas lol till i laid down that night after having some oj and she went crazy in there lol with my first one i didnt feel her till 24 weeks :hugs:

oh sam you still have time for him to turn try not to get to worked up just yet k :hugs:


----------



## Mal

oh no mummy... please let us know


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummylove baby is head down :)


How is everyone? x


----------



## mummylove

I feel so much better now i know his head down :) gonna start using the ball to try engage him :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

update

Im back from the hospital.Growth scan revealed baby is still huge:haha:
the polyhydrominoes has increased to 28:wacko: which is NOT good atall.

Had a sweep,wasnt painful but very uncomfortable to say the least:dohh:

.i have a bishop score of 6which is good) and im already 3cm dilated:happydance:

they wanted to induce me today but there were no slots free.I am being induced 7.45am on Friday so altho i didnt want to be induced ideally im happy ill be holding my baby by saturday.Maybe even sooner as the sweep as gave me a bloody show and im getting tightenings already and i only had it at 12pm.

PLEASE DO NOT PUT ANYTHING ON FACEBOOK AS NO ONE KNOWS IN MY FRIENDS/FAMILY OUTSIDE BNB XXX


----------



## mummylove

Thats good hun :)

Ive had a show tonight :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

I can't wait until I'm that close to having my baby.


----------



## staceyj83

woohooo me to only 4 months 2 days to go and woohoo heartburn has kicked in yay


----------



## gueyilla1985

Lol. I have another us on Friday I can't wait to see him again.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: morning! I still pregnant :(

The tightenings went a way for most of the night.I have bad backache today and didnt sleep much atall. very :sleep: the amount of bloody goo has suprised me iv had to put a pad on now :sick:

Micks at work which im a bit upset about now as im still feeling ill and his phone is turnt off :hissy:


----------



## mummylove

considering u can go into labor anytime why as he turned his phone off :confused:


----------



## babyhopes2010

DH just literally flew in the door few hours ago and looked terrified! he thought i was on phone to ambulance! bloody serves him right! :haha: anyway his staying at home with me now!


----------



## mummylove

Thats good news hun :)


----------



## staceyj83

good he needs to with you due any sec i have a 3d sono on the 22nd cant wait to see me peanut yay :)


----------



## mummylove

Im dying to hear a update from clare. I hope everything went good for her


----------



## gueyilla1985

Me too!!


----------



## staceyj83

she put pic.s up on facebook she had a big beautiful lil girl


----------



## babyhopes2010

Freya Willow Keane born at 18.11 at 1803 weighing 9lb 3oz no pain relief:argh: and had espitomy.will update u with my rather dramtic birth story

Heres a pic......................
https://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7573/dscn1969q.jpg


----------



## gueyilla1985

Omg!!!! So cute!!!!!


----------



## Mal

awww what a beauty


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im leaving you again ladies.

I went into a hospital yesterday after another bleed over the weekend, My BP was 200. I had alot of blood taken and a cannular in my arm i spent the day in A&E and they couldnt do anything for the baby. I now have another angel. I don't know how i can carry on with life at the moment.

I don't know what else i can say.


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img442.imageshack.us/img442/9789/freyaqo.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gueyilla1985

I'm so sorry for your loss hun. Many :hugs: your way.


----------



## babyhopes2010

xMissxZoiex said:


> Im leaving you again ladies.
> 
> I went into a hospital yesterday after another bleed over the weekend, My BP was 200. I had alot of blood taken and a cannular in my arm i spent the day in A&E and they couldnt do anything for the baby. I now have another angel. I don't know how i can carry on with life at the moment.
> 
> I don't know what else i can say.

awwww i dont know what to say :cry: my thoughts and prayers are with you xxxxx


----------



## staceyj83

sorry for your loss sweetie


----------



## staceyj83

ok i have a ? my lil one came in at 24 weeks 5 days at the sono which mean she is big does that mean i have a new due date or still the same im not sure and they didnt say anything just ask if i have had my sugar test yet and if my bp was high and its not dd always came in right on term so idk ???????


----------



## mummylove

Im sorry zoie :(

Stacy u will still av same due date my little man was measuring bug but still ahd same due date


----------



## babyhopes2010

d
stac freya was a;ways measuring ahead but dd never changed.she was born 40+4


----------



## mummylove

How u finding being a mom now clare? cant believe shes 5 days old already lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

its amazing but very tired and emotional LOL


----------



## mummylove

Ull get used to it all :)


----------



## staceyj83

thanks gals just wasnt sure my friends baby is big and they moved her due date for 1/2/12 till 12/14/11 so i wasn't sure cause they didnt say anything to me


----------



## mummylove

They would of told u


----------



## babyhopes2010

here shes is a week old.........................................

https://img341.imageshack.us/img341/9103/freyabnb1.jpg
https://img69.imageshack.us/img69/7108/freya1p.jpg

https://img38.imageshack.us/img38/1817/freya2b.jpg


----------



## Sweet_Alida

She is beautiful!!! Congrats.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

xMissxZoiex said:


> Im leaving you again ladies.
> 
> I went into a hospital yesterday after another bleed over the weekend, My BP was 200. I had alot of blood taken and a cannular in my arm i spent the day in A&E and they couldnt do anything for the baby. I now have another angel. I don't know how i can carry on with life at the moment.
> 
> I don't know what else i can say.

I'm so sorry for your loss. I pray for comfort for you.


----------



## mummylove

babyhopes2010 said:


> here shes is a week old.........................................
> 
> https://img341.imageshack.us/img341/9103/freyabnb1.jpg
> https://img69.imageshack.us/img69/7108/freya1p.jpg
> 
> https://img38.imageshack.us/img38/1817/freya2b.jpg


She is so stunning hun


----------



## staceyj83

it was a sono tech that did it i dont see my doctor till the first 

she is just beautiful


----------



## mummylove

Birth story ladies :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...as-james-creer-finally-here.html#post14195573


----------



## staceyj83

no one is in here anymore :(


----------



## daisy74

babyhopes2010 said:


> here shes is a week old.........................................
> 
> https://img341.imageshack.us/img341/9103/freyabnb1.jpg
> https://img69.imageshack.us/img69/7108/freya1p.jpg
> 
> https://img38.imageshack.us/img38/1817/freya2b.jpg

:hugs: She is BEAUTIFUL!!! Huge congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daisy74

Hello ladies...1st and formost I have missed you ALL!! I had to take a break...I was becoming well obsessed and driving myself and everyone around me crazy!!! Congrats to all the Mothers who have had their babies..I seen briefly a few posts and will be going back to read more 
So I have been soooo busy,work and the kids etc etc that well I didnt realize until tonight that I was a few days late...I kept getting cramps but havent been checking my temp as we werent going to try again until after the new year..Well.....I took this before my shower and didnt see anything within a minute looked like it wasnt working threw it away got outta the shower and SCREAMED to DH...I am getting a frer when I get paid friday.
**** Darker tests were taken after the time limit....other 2 were taken around 10 min mark.

Had nO SYMPTOMS @ all except feeling like AF was coming anytime and alittle tired but I have also been very busy.I am in SHOCK! Please dontmention on fb yet,I am making a dr appointment in the am :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC06356.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 1









DSC06357.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 1









DSC06346.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 0









DSC06353.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## daisy74

:hugs: Hi sweets how are you feeling??:hugs:


----------



## daisy74

:hugs: Huge congrats she is beautiful and loveee that name!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## daisy74

OMG she is adorable!!!! HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## staceyj83

daisy74 said:


> Hello ladies...1st and formost I have missed you ALL!! I had to take a break...I was becoming well obsessed and driving myself and everyone around me crazy!!! Congrats to all the Mothers who have had their babies..I seen briefly a few posts and will be going back to read more
> So I have been soooo busy,work and the kids etc etc that well I didnt realize until tonight that I was a few days late...I kept getting cramps but havent been checking my temp as we werent going to try again until after the new year..Well.....I took this before my shower and didnt see anything within a minute looked like it wasnt working threw it away got outta the shower and SCREAMED to DH...I am getting a frer when I get paid friday.
> **** Darker tests were taken after the time limit....other 2 were taken around 10 min mark.
> 
> Had nO SYMPTOMS @ all except feeling like AF was coming anytime and alittle tired but I have also been very busy.I am in SHOCK! Please dontmention on fb yet,I am making a dr appointment in the am :happydance::happydance::happydance:

WILL SAY THIS POST MADE MY DAY AND NIGHT :happydance::happydance:


----------



## 05mummy07

Wow not been on here in while... What happened to everyone??

I had Millie on Monday 19th :) she's gorgeous and so well behaved. Hope you're all well and all have a lovely christmas xx


----------



## daisy74

She is sooooo beautiful!! CONGRATS!! ((((((((Hugs))))))) How is everyone?? I am good and feeling awesome so far so good :) XOXOXO


----------



## staceyj83

pretty good on this end still need a lot of baby things and starting to feel like im running out of time how are you gals doing


----------



## mummylove

My baby boy a month old
 



Attached Files:







lucas39.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lilmackate

mummylove what a doll!!


----------



## staceyj83

to sweet sam


----------



## gueyilla1985

He is so cute


----------



## mummylove

I feel very lucky to av 2 beautiful children


----------



## daisy74

Hi stacey sweets how are you?Seems this time has passed so fast for me (LOL) but how about for you? Sam thats one sweet lil boy!Congrats! :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

My baby is moving so much. As soon as I can get on my computer I'll post pics of my huge belly and of the 2 u/s I've had


----------



## staceyj83

daisy you just dont know i feel like i just found out yesterday that im prego and here i m in the 3rd tri i cant believe it i hope to be getting the rest of what we need for her this month im waiting for my belly to get bigger so we can do photos rosa cant wait to see your pic.s and u/s i have a sono on the 16th to see if she has turned but i can tell she hasn't yet i can feel her head in my ribs lmao


----------



## staceyj83

oh daisy i see in your sig you put something about your age my youngest brother is 15 years younger then me my mom was almost 40 when she had so i hope you are not worried about that


----------



## carterclan02

I just seen your siggy congrats daisy I'm so happy for you


----------



## Sweet_Alida

daisy74 said:


> Hello ladies...1st and formost I have missed you ALL!! I had to take a break...I was becoming well obsessed and driving myself and everyone around me crazy!!! Congrats to all the Mothers who have had their babies..I seen briefly a few posts and will be going back to read more
> So I have been soooo busy,work and the kids etc etc that well I didnt realize until tonight that I was a few days late...I kept getting cramps but havent been checking my temp as we werent going to try again until after the new year..Well.....I took this before my shower and didnt see anything within a minute looked like it wasnt working threw it away got outta the shower and SCREAMED to DH...I am getting a frer when I get paid friday.
> **** Darker tests were taken after the time limit....other 2 were taken around 10 min mark.
> 
> Had nO SYMPTOMS @ all except feeling like AF was coming anytime and alittle tired but I have also been very busy.I am in SHOCK! Please dontmention on fb yet,I am making a dr appointment in the am :happydance::happydance::happydance:

First off CONGRATS!!!!! 
I read your siggy and just wanted you to know that I just turned 39 a couple of days ago and had a baby on Nov. 3,2011 and she is perfect. So don't let the "age" worry you just have faith and all will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## daisy74

Sweet_Alida said:


> daisy74 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...1st and formost I have missed you ALL!! I had to take a break...I was becoming well obsessed and driving myself and everyone around me crazy!!! Congrats to all the Mothers who have had their babies..I seen briefly a few posts and will be going back to read more
> So I have been soooo busy,work and the kids etc etc that well I didnt realize until tonight that I was a few days late...I kept getting cramps but havent been checking my temp as we werent going to try again until after the new year..Well.....I took this before my shower and didnt see anything within a minute looked like it wasnt working threw it away got outta the shower and SCREAMED to DH...I am getting a frer when I get paid friday.
> **** Darker tests were taken after the time limit....other 2 were taken around 10 min mark.
> 
> Had nO SYMPTOMS @ all except feeling like AF was coming anytime and alittle tired but I have also been very busy.I am in SHOCK! Please dontmention on fb yet,I am making a dr appointment in the am :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> First off CONGRATS!!!!!
> I read your siggy and just wanted you to know that I just turned 39 a couple of days ago and had a baby on Nov. 3,2011 and she is perfect. So don't let the "age" worry you just have faith and all will be fine. :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks a bunch ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummylove

Carter didnt know u was pregnant congrats :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats carter:altho i think ur a lil crazy :blush::haha:


----------



## daisy74

carter congrats sweetie I see your preggers too :)


----------



## lilmackate

LOL Mari isn't pregnant :) I asked her about it and she said that her siggy restarted LOL


----------



## mummylove

Oh right lol didnt think it would do that lol


----------



## mummylove

Does any of u ladies that av had ur babies plan on aving another soon?


----------



## gueyilla1985

I havent had my baby yet but I do want another baby soon after he is born.


----------



## babyhopes2010

no way!!! lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

gueyilla1985 said:


> I havent had my baby yet but I do want another baby soon after he is born.

qait to see what hes like 1st:haha:


----------



## gueyilla1985

babyhopes2010 said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> I havent had my baby yet but I do want another baby soon after he is born.
> 
> qait to see what hes like 1st:haha:Click to expand...

Everyone says I'm crazy but me and the hubby really want 1 more lol


----------



## mummylove

babyhopes2010 said:


> no way!!! lol

Really?


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummylove said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> no way!!! lol
> 
> Really?Click to expand...

yes u obviously have an easy baby:haha:


----------



## gueyilla1985

:baby:Here are some pictures of my 4d ultrasound, He measure right on track :thumbup:and his estimated weight was 2lbs 8oz:haha:!!!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







BABY_9.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 0









BABY_12.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 0









BABY_35.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 0


----------



## staceyj83

we plan on ntnp then ttc when little ms is 1 an half 2 years :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

I want to try npnt until he has to deploy. If its does not happen by then we will ttc when he gets back. He is supposed to leave sometime next year. So we will see how it goes. Plus I'm going to be breast feeding that will kind of slow it down.


----------



## staceyj83

yea i'll be breast feeding to woohoo we got done with our baby need/want list last night so i'm ready when she is i can't wait to be at home with her but now it feels like the days are going so slow ugh


----------



## gueyilla1985

I still have everything from my angel so I don't need anything at all I just have to set his room up. Which I'm hoping will happen this weekend.


----------



## mummylove

babyhopes2010 said:


> mummylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> no way!!! lol
> 
> Really?Click to expand...
> 
> yes u obviously have an easy baby:haha:Click to expand...

I dont lol his a pain in the night 

How is ur missy doing


----------



## Mal

HI GUYS!!!!!! long time no see


----------



## mummylove

Seems quiet now lol


----------



## gueyilla1985

Yes it does!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

its cos baby never gives me and minute peace lol


----------



## staceyj83

woohoo im back how is everyone doing


----------



## gueyilla1985

Did anyone notice that in the last trimester time seems to slow down. I think the last 9 weeks will be the longest of my life lol.


----------



## babyhopes2010

gueyilla1985 said:


> Did anyone notice that in the last trimester time seems to slow down. I think the last 9 weeks will be the longest of my life lol.

last few weeks of 3rd dragged. visit 6 wks dragged even more :haha: last 6 weeks have whizzed by :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

I cant wait to meet him, but I'm scared of all of the what ifs? You know I'm sure everyone has the same feelings.


----------



## staceyj83

It goes soooooooo slow ugh it's driving me nuts it can be march 18th already man


----------



## gueyilla1985

Lol me too.


----------



## mummylove

Thought id bump this thread lol

How are u ladies doing


----------



## babyhopes2010

im good! :) u?


----------



## mummylove

Im good thanks :) Really wish Lucas would sleep through tho lol


----------



## staceyj83

im good how are y'alls lo doing


----------



## 05mummy07

Long time no see. How is everyone doing? Congrats to the girls who had their little ones!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hard to keep a thread going once everyone has had their babies! LOL gets so busy :) plus we all have FB lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi:


----------



## staceyj83

we need more pregos lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

not me :haha:


----------



## 05mummy07

*raises hand* I'm guilty of being a prego!


----------



## staceyj83

awww congratssssssssss 5 more months till we start trying again as of right now ntnp after the mini pill i give up on b/c


----------



## 05mummy07

Thank you, having a bit of spotting the past week, but a clearblue has gone up to the 3+ so I'm assuming all is okay unless I have some bright red bleeding. No cramps apart from on the first day of spotting, so just taking it easy :)

Aww congrats on your little one!


----------



## staceyj83

thats great thank you we hope the next one is a boy cause im done after 3 lol aww both of our girls have rose in their name


----------



## gueyilla1985

After the depo shot wears off I'm going to ntnp. Lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow u lot must be supermums i couldnt handle too that close together :wacko:


----------



## staceyj83

yay rosa not supermum Id be shocked if i was able to get pregnant right away i know i can handle 2 close in age my oldest and my niece are only 8 1/2 months apart and i have been rising her off and on from the time she was born we now have her full time she goes with her mom on the weekend till she moves out of state next month she wanted my nephew back but not my niece... waiting to start trying again is to give my body time to heal


----------



## mommyof2peas

we are ntnp at the moment too :) and Congrats! I wanted Amelia to be at least a year before getting preggo again lol this will be my last one though :( Im getting too old for this shit! LOL


----------



## staceyj83

well she is almost a year so get busy woman lmao need to get me some handy maca root again will in oct alice with be 7 months so if does happen faster this time (yea right) she will be over a year when Im due and if i have easy again this time she well already be using the potty i had ana using it by 16 months so i hope i can do it that soon again ill be 30 in 9 months and i hope to be done having kids before 32 my mom had one late in life and i dont know how she did it she has 30 29 26 and 13 ughhhh


----------



## mummylove

I want another 1 but im confused how i feel. I really want 1 more but all i get in my head is that i do everything for my kids i hardly get any help i am up every night for lucas etc. I just dont know if i can go through the stress again but i know i will hate myself if i dont. I am having my IUD out on the 6th as i am not liking it so gonna take it from there. People that are on my facebook dont say anything about this please


----------



## staceyj83

i didnt get much help with my oldest due to my ex hubby being in the army and being sent over sea when she was 10 days old nick helps with alice as much as he can but not at night because of work but she is sleeping all night for the most part when she first came home he wasnt much help so i was doing it all he had never been around a new born so he is learning but i know even with no help i still want one more


----------



## mummylove

If it was just 1 it wouldnt bother me as i did everything for summer. But with a 6 month old and a 2 year old does get hard sometimes but if we do av 1 more that will defo be it


----------



## staceyj83

yea age does have something to do with it i cant believe my girls are 5 an 12 years apart we hope for a boy but i have a feeling we will get a girl again and we have names picked out already how crazy are we lol nick keep asking if we can start now i think he has baby fever


----------



## mummylove

I suppose aving them now u dont get used to normal life lol. Me and my OH are gonna talk about it soon whether or not to av another cus i told him i dont want to get to normal life and then to av a child years down the line and do all this again. I would rather av my last sooner then we can plan the future


----------



## mommyof2peas

What do you girls think?
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## babyhopes2010

mommyof2peas said:


> What do you girls think?

:happydance:


----------



## bbwardle

OMG fx hunni congrats xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummylove

Defo positive


----------



## staceyj83

FOR SURE BFP YAYYYYY 

I know what you mean having 2 5 years apart is kind of hard


----------



## mummylove

Makes me want to start trying lol


----------



## staceyj83

me too i have lot of friend coming down pregnant now and im like awww i miss being prego


----------



## mummylove

I miss being preggo to except the sickness lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

Yeah, at nearly 5 weeks Im just dreading the MS. I know it will soon be here. I was thinking of heading to the store and picking up some of those motion sickness bracelets. I heard they really can help


----------



## staceyj83

yea i sure hope i dont have that again i like what i eat and want it to stay in motion sickness bracelets? never heard of them


----------



## mommyof2peas

https://www.sea-band.com/ something like this :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

i think im feeling broody :blush:


----------



## mommyof2peas

LOL! I havent been feeling very broody for some time lol


----------



## mummylove

I think we all will be pregnant with in the next few months lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

wouldnt that be exciting to all get pregnant again around the same time?


----------



## 05mummy07

I'm out, had a miscarriage on sat 26th x


----------



## mommyof2peas

05mummy07 said:


> I'm out, had a miscarriage on sat 26th x

I saw that in the jan babies thread. Im sorry honey :hugs:


----------



## andella95

05mummy07 said:


> I'm out, had a miscarriage on sat 26th x

:hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So sorry 05mummy :hugs:


----------



## mummylove

So sorry hun :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

:( :hugs:


----------



## staceyj83

Im so sorry hun


----------



## mummylove

We wont be trying any time soon. I just dont feel ready. Me and OH had a talk and we both want to wait and see how it is in the future when Lucas is a bit older.Was meant to av my IUD out tomorrow but aint gonna both.


----------



## 05mummy07

Thanks, my OH is wanting to try again, but I really don't know if I can right now x


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummy07 give urself a little time :hugs: xxx


----------



## carterclan02

Hi everyone!!! For those who don't know already although I believe most of you do I'm expecting again.. This will be my 7th child...  wasn't to thrilled at first but.... I'm getting excited now... I'm right near Amanda so it will be intresting going thru this again with her... I'm kind of worried about my hcg levels however... @5w5days they were 46,411.30 which is very high.. My progesterone was 36.14 which is also high for me.. I fear molar pregnancy but go in wed for ultrasound..


----------



## staceyj83

Oh hun hope everything is ok my friends was high and she has a boy 7 week old baby boy maybe twins?


----------



## staceyj83

How did the sono go?


----------



## mummylove

I so want another baby lol but i know im not ready :(


----------



## carterclan02

One healthy bambino... No twins.. Next ultrasound is the 11th


----------



## staceyj83

I saw on facebook to sweet congrats i hope to be joining yall soon


----------



## staceyj83

looks like i get to join you gals this time around
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0480.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 0









IMAG0481.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 0


----------

